# Silverstone Sugo SG05/06 Owners' Club



## Phelan

Why we didn't have one already is beyond me, so let's do this. Membership will be a little unorthodox- if you have and SG05 or SG06 and want to be a member, just declare it. This thread is more about sharing knowledge, experience, and pictures of builds in this case







.

I'll add more to this page as time allows me.

I've had 3 SG05s total, with the last two being donors for my current frankencase


----------



## Allanitomwesh




----------



## Obakemono

I'll be getting this case soon for my secondary computer build. This is what I am planning:

Case: SG05, black
Mobo: ECS KBN-I/5200
PSU: SIlverstone ST45SF (450watt SFX)
SDD: Mushkin mSATA 60gb
Wifi: Intel 7260HMW wifi plus bluetooth mSATA
ODD: LG thin
HDD: WD 1tb blue
Wifi antenna and wire
Video card: MSI R7-260X (this might change)


----------



## vangsfreaken

can i join?


----------



## WiSK




----------



## Allanitomwesh

dear lord wisk!
what's it like with a passive gpu? Really silent?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dear lord wisk!
> what's it like with a passive gpu? Really silent?


Not passive there are small fans under there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oh,are they necessary really? lol. That cooler is massive.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*


YES.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obakemono*
> 
> I'll be getting this case soon for my secondary computer build. This is what I am planning:
> 
> Case: SG05, black
> Mobo: ECS KBN-I/5200
> PSU: SIlverstone ST45SF (450watt SFX)
> SDD: Mushkin mSATA 60gb
> Wifi: Intel 7260HMW wifi plus bluetooth mSATA
> ODD: LG thin
> HDD: WD 1tb blue
> Wifi antenna and wire
> Video card: MSI R7-260X (this might change)


Sounds like a good budget build








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 
> 
> can i join?


I love the black and orange! Great build. I'll get you and WiSK added.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*


Awesome! Nice sleeving! Also I love the Gainward Phantom coolers.


----------



## Milestailsprowe

This thread is made after I grab my 08


----------



## ataryens




----------



## Hawxie

Hi all







.

How well would a non reference GPU fare in terms of cooling, in the SG05?


----------



## WiSK

Just fine. The side panel is perforated along the whole length so the GPU has direct access to fresh air.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Just fine. The side panel is perforated along the whole length so the GPU has direct access to fresh air.


So if I were to take my 760 gaming and cool my CPU with a H70, the SG05 wouldnt turn into an oven for my components?

( My CPU never goes above 60 with 2x 500rpm fans, even at 100% )


----------



## WiSK

You might find the H70 and both fans is a struggle to fit in the case. How deep is the radiator? It will also depend which motherboard, the ATX connector might be right up against the second fan.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You might find the H70 and both fans is a struggle to fit in the case. How deep is the radiator? It will also depend which motherboard, the ATX connector might be right up against the second fan.


Well the plan was to use the P8Z77i Deluxe, H70 w/ 1 or 2 NF-F12's, GTX 760 Gaming, ST45SF-G and a 840 EVO.

Even with a single NF-F12, it only reaches 63c on the hottest core with 550rpm, I'm currently using 2 stock fans from an unknown maker just for testing, they perform ~3c better from time to time.
So I was only thinking on putting on another fan, for the sake of bringing colder air into the case, so I won't heat stuff like the VRM's up.


----------



## WiSK

Don't worry about heating up the VRMs, all you need is airflow over them, and there will be enough. Remember it's a 11liter case, one fan can push more percentage of the total volume than 5 fans can in your Define R4. The SG05 is designed so the front intake, plus GPU fans, plus PSU as exhaust are constantly moving air throughout the whole case.

If I were you I would change to the H60 with two fans, rather than H70 with one fan. But I have no hard evidence to base that on


----------



## Phelan

I don't think p/p on an h70 will fit in an SG05. Possibly if the tubes are running out the top of the rad, but it would be really close. I ran a galaxy 560ti in the red SG05 above with an h70 and a 2000 rpm CM fan on the rad, and stayed in the 70's when gaming. When stress testing the cpu (i5 3550S) never broke 85 and the gpu 83, but never stressed them at the same time since that's an unrealistic load. That case was packed with a 3.5" HDD and an ATX PSU as well though, so an SFX PSU and SSD should allow much more airflow.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think p/p on an h70 will fit in an SG05. Possibly if the tubes are running out the top of the rad, but it would be really close. I ran a galaxy 560ti in the red SG05 above with an h70 and a 2000 rpm CM fan on the rad, and stayed in the 70's when gaming. When stress testing the cpu (i5 3550S) never broke 85 and the gpu 83, but never stressed them at the same time since that's an unrealistic load. That case was packed with a 3.5" HDD and an ATX PSU as well though, so an SFX PSU and SSD should allow much more airflow.


Do I read that right? You got an i5-S to 85C with an H70 and fan running at 2000rpm? Is that stressing with Prime95 with AVX2 enabled?


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> I don't think p/p on an h70 will fit in an SG05. Possibly if the tubes are running out the top of the rad, but it would be really close. I ran a galaxy 560ti in the red SG05 above with an h70 and a 2000 rpm CM fan on the rad, and stayed in the 70's when gaming. When stress testing the cpu (i5 3550S) never broke 85 and the gpu 83, but never stressed them at the same time since that's an unrealistic load. That case was packed with a 3.5" HDD and an ATX PSU as well though, so an SFX PSU and SSD should allow much more airflow.


Maybe I should invest in a 5k RPM fan then, and use the Fan Xpert to control the speed, so it wont be deafening all the time







.

I wonder if such a fan would kill my mobo from drawing too much voltage.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Do I read that right? You got an i5-S to 85C with an H70 and fan running at 2000rpm? Is that stressing with Prime95 with AVX2 enabled?


That's Prime 95 with almost no ventilation in the case, because 2/3" of the PSU fan (the exhaust fan) is covered by the 3.5" HDD, which is literally sandwiched on top of the mobo under the ATX PSU. The case is literally sardines packed, so 85* over an hour of Prime is not bad. Ironically, turning the fan down to 50% actually dropped temps slightly. The fan was a stock fan from a Hyper 212+, that is spec'd at ~100 cfm and 4mm H2O. The GPU was stressed with the Furmark Donut with the same situation.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> Maybe I should invest in a 5k RPM fan then, and use the Fan Xpert to control the speed, so it wont be deafening all the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I wonder if such a fan would kill my mobo from drawing too much voltage.


2K RPM, no biggie. But 5K? Yeah that'd fry a header in a hurry







.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> That's Prime 95 with almost no ventilation in the case, because 2/3" of the PSU fan (the exhaust fan) is covered by the 3.5" HDD, which is literally sandwiched on top of the mobo under the ATX PSU. The case is literally sardines packed, so 85* over an hour of Prime is not bad. Ironically, turning the fan down to 50% actually dropped temps slightly. The fan was a stock fan from a Hyper 212+, that is spec'd at ~100 cfm and 4mm H2O. The GPU was stressed with the Furmark Donut with the same situation.


It's funny because I also had an i5-S and 560ti in my SG05 and I saw quite reasonable healthy temperatures in comparison. For about a year I did [email protected] 24/7 on CPU+GPU. It's not quite Furmark+Prime, but on an H60 with push-pull my CPU was usually under 50C and my GPU under 70C.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 2K RPM, no biggie. But 5K? Yeah that'd fry a header in a hurry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Well then that's not feasible







,perhaps I should look into a H60 v2, if I'm going to switch to a SG05, and then just purchase another NF-F12 along with it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Totally IN FTW!


----------



## vangsfreaken

lawl, i never reach above 40 degrees in the orange sg05, i3 for the win?


----------



## Hawxie

It seems I've hit a speedbump, apparently my GPU is too long, officially the case supports 10 inch gpu's, but mine is around 10,24 :/


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> It seems I've hit a speedbump, apparently my GPU is too long, officially the case supports 10 inch gpu's, but mine is around 10,24 :/


my 650ti boost (don't mind the specs, htpc ftw







) scrapes the front of the case every time i instal it


----------



## Phelan

If you cut out the metal in front of the gpu you can open up another 1/4" or so of room behind the plastic bezel.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hawxie*
> 
> It seems I've hit a speedbump, apparently my GPU is too long, officially the case supports 10 inch gpu's, but mine is around 10,24 :/


MSI GeForce GTX 760 GAMING ?
Quote:


> Card Dimension(mm) 260x126x38 mm


It's fine, 2mm to spare.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If you cut out the metal in front of the gpu you can open up another 1/4" or so of room behind the plastic bezel.


Ahh yes, that could be done.

However I'm not entirely sure, that I'll end up with the SG05 replacing my R4 yet.

The idea behind me moving my entire rig into an Sg05 instead of my R4, was to make it more "portable" for LAN's, however those needs are nowhere near as high anymore, so I might end up dropping the idea.

But thanks for all of the tips and help, they will come ind handy, if I decide







.


----------



## Hawxie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> MSI GeForce GTX 760 GAMING ?
> It's fine, 2mm to spare.


Awesome!

Althought I'm not entirely sure yet, if I'll stay with my R4, or switch to a SG05.

I'm still madly in love with my saberkitty







.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If you cut out the metal in front of the gpu you can open up another 1/4" or so of room behind the plastic bezel.


i would like to see a video of you installing a gpu of such length. it can't be done


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> If you cut out the metal in front of the gpu you can open up another 1/4" or so of room behind the plastic bezel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i would like to see a video of you installing a gpu of such length. it can't be done


I just measured it. It's about 6mm, which is about 1/4", so you can get maybe a 268mm card (~10.5") if you make the cut.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I just measured it. It's about 6mm, which is about 1/4", so you can get maybe a 268mm card (~10.5") if you make the cut.


i know, my 7950 fits if i mod the case. the problem is not having the gpu in the case, it's how you're supposed to cram it in there.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i know, my 7950 fits if i mod the case. the problem is not having the gpu in the case, it's how you're supposed to cram it in there.


Drill out rivets. Bend front panel towards you. Install graphics card. Rivet it back up.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Drill out rivets. Bend front panel towards you. Install graphics card. Rivet it back up.


shouldn't be necessary







also, the case is so weak that it will bend from its own weight if you remove the rivets







freakishly sturdy with rivets though.


----------



## Phelan

I have acyually put my 7990 (which I have since sold) in an SG05 with this mod. Granted, the front wasn't clipped on







.


----------



## davwman

Have a 270x devil going into my sg05. Will push the cases threshold. Will post pics soon.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davwman*
> 
> Have a 270x devil going into my sg05. Will push the cases threshold. Will post pics soon.


Powercolor 270X? it's only 10 inches, should be no problem.


----------



## crazy8s

My SG05. i5-2400, AXP-140, MSI GTX 760 Twin Frozr Gaming





SSD attached with velcro and this is probably as tidy as I'm going to get with the cabling


----------



## Allanitomwesh

SG05 just arrived








[EDIT]


----------



## Aldrik

May I Join?

I've browsed this forum and have seen so many nice SG05 cases that inspired this build, so thanks goes to everyone one with a SG05 case I have seen here.









I may attempt sleeving in the future but for now I think it's pretty good.

Specs:

Core i7 4770k
16GB DDR3 2400 G.SKill Ripjaws
2x 256GB Samsung 840 Pro's
Asus Maximus Impact
eVGA Geforce GTX 780Ti (SuperClocked)
Silverstone Modular 450W GoLD (desperately waiting for the 550W)
Corsair H75 AIO Water Cooler
Silverstone SG05
























This was my first ever Dremel cut on a case.


----------



## vangsfreaken

question! does one have to use said case to be a member? because i have to upgrade to a node 304 due to number of harddrives, so the sg05 will, for now, be sitting in the case-collection next to my desk


----------



## Mitch311

I'll join, specs in sig.
Still need to finish the cable management.


----------



## HOTDOGS

So, what is the best cooler I can fit in here with a GTX 680 and both a HDD and SSD. There has to be something better than the stock intel cooler I have now. I tried the NT06, but it didn't fit


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> So, what is the best cooler I can fit in here with a GTX 680 and both a HDD and SSD. There has to be something better than the stock intel cooler I have now. I tried the NT06, but it didn't fit


please specify a case


----------



## HOTDOGS

Ooh haha, the SG05


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Samuel 17?


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Samuel 17?


I'll have to check how much clearance I have from the top of the case, and over my RAM sticks later today.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> So, what is the best cooler I can fit in here with a GTX 680 and both a HDD and SSD. There has to be something better than the stock intel cooler I have now. I tried the NT06, but it didn't fit


Are you using an Internal optical drive? If not, I'd recommend an H60/70/80, mount the PSU with the fan up top, and use Velcro and/double sided tape to hold the SSD on the side of the PSU and the HDD underneath it. That's what I would do anyway.

BTW guys sorry for the lack of updates to the OP, my laptop crapped out and my desktop isn't completed yet, so my only forum access is my lowly iPhone 4 (My Galaxy SIII was stolen as well). Once I get my desktop up I'll make good on this owners' club







.


----------



## NorCa

Count me in! Guys I'm looking to change my H60, is working but it's been about 2 years now and I feel it can die anytime hahaha. Any suggestions? I'm leaning towards air cooler this time.


----------



## HOTDOGS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Are you using an Internal optical drive? If not, I'd recommend an H60/70/80, mount the PSU with the fan up top, and use Velcro and/double sided tape to hold the SSD on the side of the PSU and the HDD underneath it. That's what I would do anyway.
> 
> BTW guys sorry for the lack of updates to the OP, my laptop crapped out and my desktop isn't completed yet, so my only forum access is my lowly iPhone 4 (My Galaxy SIII was stolen as well). Once I get my desktop up I'll make good on this owners' club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


No, but I have my SSD in the optical drive bay and my HDD mounted in the proper HDD cage. How could I fit the HDD under the PSU? I'm definitely leaning on the air cooler at the moment. But I may switch cases to the Node 304, or something similar. Still staying M-ITX if I can.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HOTDOGS*
> 
> No, but I have my SSD in the optical drive bay and my HDD mounted in the proper HDD cage. How could I fit the HDD under the PSU? I'm definitely leaning on the air cooler at the moment. But I may switch cases to the Node 304, or something similar. Still staying M-ITX if I can.


There is room for an HDD there if you use an Asetek-made AIO with a short pump, like an H55, H70, etc. I fit a 3.5" HDD under a full size (ATX) PSU that I fit in an SG05 (I modified the rear panel to fit the ATX PSU).


----------



## Jimhans1

Ooooops.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Would be great if it replaced the 450W Gold at $95 then that drops to something like $75 and the bronze at $50. Wishful yeah but still...


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Would be great if it replaced the 450W Gold at $95 then that drops to something like $75 and the bronze at $50. Wishful yeah but still...


And since there is basically no competition to them in that market, its gonna suck for a while. Considering MSRP for the 450 NOT-Gold is 59.99, there is definitely a premium being paid for the modularity.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sigh,not surprising. They must be making a pretty penny


----------



## Milestailsprowe

600wat fully modular SFX Gold rated PSU? If the fan is quieter then I buy that in a heart beat


----------



## Black5Lion

If they can get 600w on SFX, I think they should give pico-psus a try








Imagine having a 450w pico-psu







it could cut the size of cases by a large margin, even if it isn't a normal pico-psu where it plugs in the 24pin slot but rather a dc-dc board sort of thing.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Tom's Hardware measured the Club3D RoyalKing R9 280X at 265mm Length Height 112mm Depth 36mm and 5mm between PCB and backplate. That is a compact card


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I'll try and get decent photos of my build,have no camera


----------



## robagerlarr

i like it very much,The side panel is perforated along the whole length so the GPU has direct access to fresh air.


----------



## benbrownlol

Heres some awful pictures of mine, I'll get more/better ones tonight and post.


----------



## exzacklyright

When did this case get released?


----------



## subtec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *exzacklyright*
> 
> When did this case get released?


January '09


----------



## RASQ

*Joins club* Got my SG05 today. Still haven't finished my build yet. I feel like this case wasn't designed with the modular PSU in mind. I don't have quite enough room to plug in the power cables. I had to strip the shrink tubing off a couple of them to get them to bend enough to plug in, and they're still very stiff. I still can't quite get the PSU into the case. Tomorrow I'm going to cut a hole in the wall of the empty 2.5" mount so I can run the cables to the PSU without bending them. Did anyone use the modular PSU and get their build together without going through all this?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> *Joins club* Got my SG05 today. Still haven't finished my build yet. I feel like this case wasn't designed with the modular PSU in mind. I don't have quite enough room to plug in the power cables. I had to strip the shrink tubing off a couple of them to get them to bend enough to plug in, and they're still very stiff. I still can't quite get the PSU into the case. Tomorrow I'm going to cut a hole in the wall of the empty 2.5" mount so I can run the cables to the PSU without bending them. Did anyone use the modular PSU and get their build together without going through all this?


Indeed, the SG05 was designed for the old 300W SFX PSU, several years before they even conceived of making a modular SFX. On the non-modular PSUs the cables come out next to the drive cages, perfectly placed for this case. I would recommend the ST30SF or ST45SF over the ST45SF-G if using a 3.5" drive. But I guess you can't send it back now you've removed the sleeving.

Have you tried the PSU in both orientations?


----------



## RASQ

Flipping the PSU won't help since all the cables plug into the middle. I don't have a problem with cutting a hole in the SSD cage though. That should work just fine. Just wasn't expecting to have to go through all this.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

They should make an sg05-E but they haven't.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> Flipping the PSU won't help since all the cables plug into the middle.


The connectors are not quite in the middle. Fan up or fan down makes about 6mm difference to the position of the cables. This may help you or make things worse, depending on how you have it now.


----------



## muhee

here my SG05..
First build


Spoiler: 1st

















Spoiler: 1st

















Spoiler: 1st















little modd


Spoiler: little modd

















Spoiler: little modd

















Spoiler: little modd















Last Update before change VGA


Spoiler: Update

















Spoiler: Update

















Spoiler: Update

















Spoiler: Update


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> *Joins club* Got my SG05 today. Still haven't finished my build yet. I feel like this case wasn't designed with the modular PSU in mind. I don't have quite enough room to plug in the power cables. I had to strip the shrink tubing off a couple of them to get them to bend enough to plug in, and they're still very stiff. I still can't quite get the PSU into the case. Tomorrow I'm going to cut a hole in the wall of the empty 2.5" mount so I can run the cables to the PSU without bending them. Did anyone use the modular PSU and get their build together without going through all this?


I did, mine went together perfectly for me. Could be the layout of the ports on your board!!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> They should make an sg05-E but they haven't.


Well, since the SG05 already has USB 3, what would you expect to see changed on an SG05 to make it an SG05-E?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well for one,cut the darn front of the case to support 10.5 inch cards,it's the single most popular mod on the thing. Fix it so it works better with their sfx modulars and move the PSU from the CPU cooler's clearance. Probably throw in the old painted interior from SG05-450 for the SG05 Lite - E coz why not? They have been making it long enough it must be doable. I also wouldn't mind fan filters for the PSU,and maybe an aluminium front facia like sg08. There's always room to improve.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well for one,cut the darn front of the case to support 10.5 inch cards,it's the single most popular mod on the thing. Fix it so it works better with their sfx modulars and move the PSU from the CPU cooler's clearance. Probably throw in the old painted interior from SG05-450 for the SG05 Lite - E coz why not? They have been making it long enough it must be doable. I also wouldn't mind fan filters for the PSU,and maybe an aluminium front facia like sg08. There's always room to improve.


I believe the most popular mod is using a H60. They didn't exist when the case was designed. For the FT03-mini which uses the same frame, they adjusted the mounting points and drive cages to fit the H60 and Antec 620.

But yes, 8mm more length would include a whole bunch of high end GPUs and as you say would help with wiring on the modular PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well for one,cut the darn front of the case to support 10.5 inch cards,it's the single most popular mod on the thing. Fix it so it works better with their sfx modulars and move the PSU from the CPU cooler's clearance. Probably throw in the old painted interior from SG05-450 for the SG05 Lite - E coz why not? They have been making it long enough it must be doable. I also wouldn't mind fan filters for the PSU,and maybe an aluminium front facia like sg08. There's always room to improve.


I agree that cutting a rectangle out of the front behind the faceplate would be a good idea, it does make it so a 10.5" card can fit.

Huh, what problems are you folks having with the sfx modular in this case? I've got my modular in it and it's working great, with an H70 push/pull an M6I and a gtx 770 CS ACX.
To move the PSU would require the case to be larger, and that kinda defeats the purpose of the whole case. TINY

As to the SG05-lite, mine came all black inside and out. And the SG06 IS the SG05 with an aluminum faceplate.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Huh, what problems are you folks having with the sfx modular in this case?


The connectors push up against the 3.5" drive cage. You have to really bend the wires hard to fit that. Obviously one solution is not to have a 3.5" drive of course


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The connectors push up against the 3.5" drive cage. You have to really bend the wires hard to fit that. Obviously one solution is not to have a 3.5" drive of course


Lol, I removed my 3.5"/2.5"/LP optical mount to make room for my H70 w/fans. Also, I believe that the newest revisions of the SFX PSU's might be getting the newer "flexible" style short cables. We will have to wait for confirmation from Silverstone, but I think it might happen.

You want a small case, you have to sacrifice things, if you want space over the CPU for bigger cooler, get a bigger case, don't ask them to change a perfectly fine case for what it's meant to do just because it's not "perfect" for you. All of the things you have asked for are available in a case already. It's called the SG08BB-600.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Well yeah,im aware going bigger gets me all that,but the SG08 does not have an inviting price tag. And what would happen if the SG08 lost ATX support? We'd be at the layout im talking about for the SG05-E lite







Heck,i'd do it just coz the case still sells years and years later. You don't see that with a lot of chassis,and it deserves it IMHO.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Well yeah,im aware going bigger gets me all that,but the SG08 does not have an inviting price tag. And what would happen if the SG08 lost ATX support? We'd be at the layout im talking about for the SG05-E lite
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heck,i'd do it just coz the case still sells years and years later. You don't see that with a lot of chassis,and it deserves it IMHO.


The SG08 doesn't HAVE ATX support, it's a proprietary psu in it, unless they changed that. My SG08's psu is not any size I've ever seen. And if you look at its price, considering it has an 80+ 600watt psu, it's not "horrible" especially since it's borderline a Temjin class ITX case.

Edit: opened up my SG08 to look at the PSU and it is an ATX form factor, My Bad.


----------



## Phelan

I almost got an SG08 for my ITX Phantom build, but the price threw me off, since I already have an 850w gold modular PSU and didn't want to pay $200 to throw the PSU out. Instead I bought two SG05s for $80 and built my own chassis that turned out an inch shorter in height







.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The SG08 doesn't HAVE ATX support, it's a proprietary psu in it, unless they changed that. My SG08's psu is not any size I've ever seen. And if you look at its price, considering it has an 80+ 600watt psu, it's not "horrible" especially since it's borderline a Temjin class ITX case.


It is so ATX,just really shallow. You could fit a nexus 550w in there too,if your willing to shorten cables.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Lol, I removed my 3.5"/2.5"/LP optical mount to make room for my H70 w/fans. Also, I believe that the newest revisions of the SFX PSU's might be getting the newer "flexible" style short cables. We will have to wait for confirmation from Silverstone, but I think it might happen.


I did the same and made a new cage on the size for 2 x 2.5" drives (think I've posted this before







)


----------



## RASQ

It took me a few days to build this. first I had to try to figure out how to fit everything in, then I had to cut and re-cut the drive mount to give me room to plug in the power cables. It's not pretty, but it works.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Then I finished building it only to find out my thermal paste wasn't doing the job so I had to completely disassemble it to remount the cooler. But finally, here it is.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









My old rig. Check out this cable management!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And after all that, my PSU starts making intermittent buzzing noises. I may have to send it in. I'm a bit worried though because I clipped the SATA cable short and cut some of the sleeving off. I hope they'll still replace it.

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-2400 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 560 1GB Video Card
*Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> It took me a few days to build this. first I had to try to figure out how to fit everything in, then I had to cut and re-cut the drive mount to give me room to plug in the power cables. It's not pretty, but it works.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I finished building it only to find out my thermal paste wasn't doing the job so I had to completely disassemble it to remount the cooler. But finally, here it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old rig. Check out this cable management!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after all that, my PSU starts making intermittent buzzing noises. I may have to send it in. I'm a bit worried though because I clipped the SATA cable short and cut some of the sleeving off. I hope they'll still replace it.
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-2400 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1155 Motherboard
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 500GB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 560 1GB Video Card
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 (OEM) (64-bit)


If you do an RMA on that PSU, call and talk to Joel at silverstone HQ in Chino CA and tell him you only want to send the psu itself and not the cables. Since it's modular, they shouldn't have any issues with that...


----------



## BaK2BaK

Hi guys,

Nice thread, add me in!











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!













More pics here if interested: http://www.overclock.net/t/1294524/1155-cpu-cooler-case-sg05b/40#post_19449948


----------



## ataryens

Nice one BaK2BaK


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Finally built myself a mITX rig, went all the way and got an SG05.




































That was supposed to be a 2.5 inch SSHD, but I bought the wrong one accidentally.







I will probably work on the cable management next time I have the urge to open the case, but it performs excellently for now.

I'm also building a basic budget SG05 build for a client later this week, pictures to come later probably.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I've also been postponing cable management







It's working well


----------



## theyoungone10

How difficult is it to get a full size atx psu in here? aka corsair tx650m. Looking to put together a spare parts build


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> How difficult is it to get a full size atx psu in here? aka corsair tx650m. Looking to put together a spare parts build


Ouch, I'm honestly not sure if it's possible.


----------



## m_jones_

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theyoungone10*
> 
> How difficult is it to get a full size atx psu in here? aka corsair tx650m. Looking to put together a spare parts build


It's doable.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1405449/build-log-pandoras-box-sg05-stuffed-to-the-max


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> It's doable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405449/build-log-pandoras-box-sg05-stuffed-to-the-max


Lol, it sure is, but that thing is ugly as sin. Where's the power chord plug in, the side?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

It wasn't designed with that in mind so yeah,you'd have to chop it up good.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m_jones_*
> 
> It's doable.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1405449/build-log-pandoras-box-sg05-stuffed-to-the-max


The link is my build but the pic is someone else's. I fit an XFX 750w non-modular and a 3.5" HDD stacked on top of the mobo in my Pandora's Box build. I cut the rear of the case and drilled new holes to fit the PSU in the stock location.


----------



## Aldrik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The link is my build but the pic is someone else's. I fit an XFX 750w non-modular and a 3.5" HDD stacked on top of the mobo in my Pandora's Box build. I cut the rear of the case and drilled new holes to fit the PSU in the stock location.


It's even easier with a Silverstone 140mm PSU as well, got the 650W in my SG05 along with the P/P Corsair H75.


----------



## jinzane

hi, just want to share my sg05 






need to sleeve those wires.


----------



## WiSK

Hello Jinzane! I got some deja-vu feeling. Nice build


----------



## kaku60kai

http://kaku60kai.blog.fc2.com/blog-entry-1743.html

CPU：Core i7 2600K (4.0GHz)
CPU Cooler：Scythe APSALUS 120
CPU FAN：CORSAIR AF120 LED x2
M/B：ZOTAC Z68ITX-A-E
Memory：G. SKILL DDR3-2133 F3-17000CL9D-8GBXM 4GBx2
VGA：ZOTAC GTX680 2GB DDR5
SSD：TOSHIBA HDTS212XZSTA (HG5d THNSNH128GBST) 128GB
PC Case：SilverStone SST-SG06B CASE MOD
PSU：SilverStone SST-ST45SF
Optical Disk Drive：LG BH12NS38(USB)
OS:Windows 7


----------



## eldonlad

My SG05 came in the mail today!







But I'm having a problem, the tubing from my h60 (the newer version) doesn't want to fit. I have a Silverstone SFX 450w PSU but the only way I could get the h60 mounted to the CPU had the tubing arching up through where the roof of the case would go. I have my h60 mounted vertically with the tubes coming off of the top.

I know others have stuffed h60's (and bigger) in this case, anybody want to help a guy out?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eldonlad*
> 
> My SG05 came in the mail today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm having a problem, the tubing from my h60 (the newer version) doesn't want to fit. I have a Silverstone SFX 450w PSU but the only way I could get the h60 mounted to the CPU had the tubing arching up through where the roof of the case would go. I have my h60 mounted vertically with the tubes coming off of the top.
> 
> I know others have stuffed h60's (and bigger) in this case, anybody want to help a guy out?


I had no issues with my H70, but I just moved it to another machine, so I have a Zalman unit in it now, no issues with it either, but it's got pretty flexible rubber tubing.

You might have to cross the tubes over each other.

I assume you have to rad set so the tubing is at the top?


----------



## NorCa

Check my build, maybe it can help



PS: I'm struggling badly figuring out if keeping this build or moving to my TJ08-E with a NH-D14, I feel I should change my H60. It's being nearly 3 years









PSS: mm thumbnail is not working, just click them lol


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Check my build, maybe it can help
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I'm struggling badly figuring out if keeping this build or moving to my TJ08-E with a NH-D14, I feel I should change my H60. It's being nearly 3 years
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PSS: mm thumbnail is not working, just click them lol


Keep both running









I know i'm doing the same ...


----------



## eldonlad

I think I figured it out... I haven't had time to test the theory but when I'll probably get it put together tonight and post pics! I just had the tubing turned going out from the CPU the wrong way. I'm a bit concerned with how it will fit with the ram though. The H60 is the newer version and it seems they have thicker tubing, and they don't bend or twist very well at all.


----------



## mfilos

Hi guys, thought about sharing my own rig as well









I own a Silverstone SG06-450 which recently got a nice upgrade to CPU/Mobo/GPU/Coolers.
Atm mounted are the following:

*Mobo:* ASUS Maximus VI Impact
*CPU:* Intel i7 [email protected]
*RAM:* Kingston HyperX Red 16GB - 1600MHz (2x8GB)
*GPU:* ASUS GeForce GTX 760 DirectCU II OC (2GB DDR5 RAM)
*CPU Heatsink+Fan:* Noctua NH-L12 (single 92mm fan)
*Case fan:* Noctua NF-F12 PWM (120mm fan)
*Hard drives:* OCZ Vertex 3 120GB SSD (Boot), Western Digital 2TB Green (Storage/Games)
*Optical drive:* Sony Bluray/DVD-RW combo (BC-5550H-01)

Noctua fitted just fine although it can only be mounted with the heatpipes on the backplate of the board, and even then, the 92mm fan pushes a tiny bit the first RAM module. Thankfully there was no problem with fan messing with the HD-Audio header of SupremeFX Impact soundcard nor the Impact Power board.
The 66mm height of the Heatsink+Fan combo was ideal as it leaves some room for some airflow (comparing it with the Silverstone NT06-PRO @ 82mm which almost touches the PSU on the top.

After a bit of rearranging the cables and changing the stock Silverstone fan with the spare fan of the Noctua bundle these are some of the interior photos...

 
 


One thing that I didn't expect and I haven't saw anywhere in manuals or speccs of the Maximus Impact, was that the eSATA port is compatible with my Drobo S storage which required port multiplier and never worked in my previous mobos (alas had to use it via USB 2.0). Now it worked like a charm and I was so happy about it









Top job from Asus really, and I'm really happy about temperatures, quietness and general power of this small little beast.


----------



## WiSK

Nice Mfilos! Enjoy


----------



## hyp36rmax

She's coming along quite well









SG05 Build


----------



## eldonlad

Still waiting on my harddrives and ram to start her up...









Anyway, I switched some things around. It's currently set up with the radiator mounted horizontally. I managed to get a good deal on a 760 itx







Now the tubing sits nicely and the build is a lot cleaner. I could have kept the radiator vertical but with the psu cables all right there it just got crowded and ugly. I took out the stock fan (which I had originally placed as a pull fan for my h60) but I may put it back depending on how temps look.

I wanted to put the ODD bay back in for the HDD bay, but the power cables on my GPU are in the way since they stick up. I can shove my SSD anywhere, but where should I put my HDD?


----------



## plankersz

Ill be joining the club tomorrow assuming all the parts arrive, will post pictures of the final result once its built, the specs are:

*CPU*: Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
*CPU Cooler*: Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme CPU Cooler
*Motherboard*: Asus MAXIMUS VI IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
*Memory*: Corsair Dominator 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory
*Storage*: Samsung 840 Pro Series 128GB 2.5" Solid State Disk
*Video Card*: MSI GeForce GTX 760 2GB Video Card
*Case*: Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case
*Power Supply*: Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply
*Optical Drive*: Samsung SN-208DB/BEBET DVD/CD Writer

The SSD and the optical drive will be arriving at a later date, as I haven't yet ordered them, but i'm excited. Originally had a Haf-X, then moved my Sabertooth z77 + gtx 260 sli into my bitfenix prodigy, and now im going to the SG05. I must say im excited to see the difference in size!


----------



## wl04

Hey all! This is my first post on the forum. Decided to start with my Sugo SG05 build:

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-3470 3.2Ghz;
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe Shuriken Rev. B (SCSK-1100);
*Motherboard:* Asus P8H67-I;
*RAM:* 2x 4Gb Kingston PC3-10700 (low profile);
*Storage:* 128Gb OCZ Vertex 450 + 750Gb Western Digital Scorpio Black;
*Video:* MSI N760 TF 2GD5/OC (GeForce GTX 760 GAMING) 2Gb;
*Power Supply:* ATX Corsair CX 600 M (600W, 80+ Bronze).

Here are some photos of my system:




Also planning to add Corsair H75 Hydro Series a bit later.


----------



## 319405

Deleted.


----------



## NorCa

Guys I want to change my H60, is working perfectly but is 3 years old, getting worried about it dying on me at some point, and long history short: if I don't buy now I have to wait till next year. After finding something compatible with my Z77E-ITX I decided to get the AXP-100. Anyone know if I can fit a TY-141 in front of the case without blocking the GPU?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Ahhh she's alive!! Now to clean her up and give her some proper sleeved cables and a GPU waterblock!


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Ahhh she's alive!! Now to clean her up and give her some proper sleeved cables and a GPU waterblock!


Looking good there!!

If you put the GPU in the loop, I would personally lose the second fan and run a thicker rad. But that's just my thoughts. Still looks really cool!!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Looking good there!!
> 
> If you put the GPU in the loop, I would personally lose the second fan and run a thicker rad. But that's just my thoughts. Still looks really cool!!


Thanks Jim! That's a good idea and something to think about. Now let's see my larger 120 mm options


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Thanks Jim! That's a good idea and something to think about. Now let's see my larger 120 mm options


Hmmmm, Alphacool XT45 120, or UT60 120. EK XTX120, Coolgate Ultimate 120, I've used them all over the years, all are great rads. From the looks of the end tanks where the ports are, it looks to me that your using the 34mm Swiftech MCR120 "Quiet Power" 120mm Radiator. If that's the rad you are using, then the rad plus that fan in pull(assuming it's a 25mm thick fan) are about 60mm total, so any rad in that thickness will occupy the same space, but increase your physical cooling area by almost double.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Hmmmm, Alphacool XT45 120, or UT60 120. EK XTX120, Coolgate Ultimate 120, I've used them all over the years, all are great rads. From the looks of the end tanks where the ports are, it looks to me that your using the 34mm Swiftech MCR120 "Quiet Power" 120mm Radiator. If that's the rad you are using, then the rad plus that fan in pull(assuming it's a 25mm thick fan) are about 60mm total, so any rad in that thickness will occupy the same space, but increase your physical cooling area by almost double.


A 60mm deep rad doesn't double cooling compared to a 30mm rad.

 

http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/
http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/04/12/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-360-radiator/4/

It's debatable whether a thin rad in push pull is worse than a thick rad with just push. Likely you won't see a significant difference.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> A 60mm deep rad doesn't double cooling compared to a 30mm rad.
> 
> 
> 
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/
> http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/04/12/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-360-radiator/4/
> 
> It's debatable whether a thin rad in push pull is worse than a thick rad with just push. Likely you won't see a significant difference.


Please pay better attention, I said it would almost double his cooling area, I didn't say it would double his cooling. My statement is correct. He would benefit more from the thicker rad in this case just because he has so little rad space and so much heat being generated. Test it yourself and see, that's what I did. I feel the setup he has in that system is actually currently optimal. Due to the size constraints of that little SG05, I think a CPU only loop would be best. And keep a reference style cooler on the GPU, I think adding the GPU to that little loop is going to raise the temps too much for it to be beneficial overall.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Please pay better attention, I said it would almost double his cooling area, I didn't say it would double his cooling. My statement is correct. He would benefit more from the thicker rad in this case just because he has so little rad space and so much heat being generated. *Test it yourself and see, that's what I did*. I feel the setup he has in that system is actually currently optimal. Due to the size constraints of that little SG05, I think a CPU only loop would be best. And keep a reference style cooler on the GPU, I think adding the GPU to that little loop is going to raise the temps too much for it to be beneficial overall.


I've done two w/c builds in the SG05 chassis (since FT03-mini is the same). I'm afraid I haven't seen your fully watercooled SG05 build, but I'm surprised that you found a thicker radiator was better, and that you found that GPU cooling on stock air was better than adding it to the loop. Could you please link your build log and results?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Thanks guys for the input, I appreciate the knowledge and experience from both WiSk and Jim.

The Swiftech radiator in my build is the MCR-120XP which has a 20 fpi compared to the QP 12 fpi and requires fans <1200rpm in this case i have Gentle Typhoons AP29 3000 RPMs in Push/pull controlled by the Asus Fan eXpert software.

According to Martinsab: LINK the XP model works wonders while maintaning the same slim size.

I'll be the test bench once I get the GPU block and measure temps for the name of science and the glorious SG05


----------



## Anthe

Has anyone got a higher version that 1.0 for SG05 Lite white? Is listed on packaging box.

And has anyone else had faulty hard drive activity connection cable to front light? Looks like when assembled in factory the HD activity wires get squashed and snap as they're higher than the main hole for button circuit board.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Has anyone got a higher version that 1.0 for SG05 Lite white? Is listed on packaging box.
> 
> And has anyone else had faulty hard drive activity connection cable to front light? Looks like when assembled in factory the HD activity wires get squashed and snap as they're higher than the main hole for button circuit board.


Could you take a picture of this?


----------



## Anthe

Without taking system more apart I couldn't get a detailed photograph, but the white wire was kinked so much it cracked wire and heatshrink wrap. Orange wire also kinked, but pointing downwards it seemed less damaged.

Looks like case could do with a larger cut out to include HD activity light. If anyone has a higher revision and can check if design has changed.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Without taking system more apart I couldn't get a detailed photograph, but the white wire was kinked so much it cracked wire and heatshrink wrap. Orange wire also kinked, but pointing downwards it seemed less damaged.
> 
> Looks like case could do with a larger cut out to include HD activity light. If anyone has a higher revision and can check if design has changed.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It's actually out of place, unscrew the board and replace it into the spot and you'll be fine.


----------



## NorCa

Hey guys! I upgraded my GPU to an EVGA GTX770, it's 10.5" long so I had to mod the case.

Some tape to prevent scratches and measure the cut.



This is the finished cut.



This is the GPU installed



Sideview to show how much space it needed


I manage to keep the front fan filter, the GPU helps it stay in place


Also, I had to cut this little piece because it prevented the front face to close


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Hey guys! I upgraded my GPU to an EVGA GTX770, it's 10.5" long so I had to mod the case.
> 
> Some tape to prevent scratches and measure the cut.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the finished cut.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the GPU installed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sideview to show how much space it needed
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I manage to keep the front fan filter, the GPU helps it stay in place
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I had to cut this little piece because it prevented the front face to close
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the exact same mod a LOT of us have had to do in this little case to get the good cards into it! Good job.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yeah nicely done.


----------



## hyp36rmax

*#beastMODE*

Silverstone TJ08-E and SG05 (Better shots)


----------



## manching

how did you install the power supply? can you upload pics at the back of the case? thanks!


----------



## esocid

I'll be joining this club come Monday. Ditching my behemoth of a tower for a small package. Will edit this post with details of the build.

CPU - Intel i5 4670k
Mobo - AsRock Z87E-ITX
Ram - Crucial Sport 2x8GB @1600
PSU - Silverstone 450W SFX
GPU - Existing gtx 560ti
Case - SG06
CPU cooler - Stock for now, might put my old Dark Knight on it


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> 
> 
> how did you install the power supply? can you upload pics at the back of the case? thanks!


cut off the metal lip inside the case that holds the SFX PSU in place and dril new holes. Depending on the ATX PSU used, you may have to enlarge the rectangular cutout for the breathing/socket.


----------



## Ign0to

I've recently completed a build using the sg05 but are having some issues with cpu temperatures. Specifications are:

i5 4670
msi H87I
Noctua NH-l9i

Idle temps are around the mid 40's and in games that has increased up to over 80 which seems high, would there be an issue with the airflow of the case or is it more likely to relate to the noctua cooler.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ign0to*
> 
> I've recently completed a build using the sg05 but are having some issues with cpu temperatures. Specifications are:
> 
> i5 4670
> msi H87I
> Noctua NH-l9i
> 
> Idle temps are around the mid 40's and in games that has increased up to over 80 which seems high, would there be an issue with the airflow of the case or is it more likely to relate to the noctua cooler.


I would guess the TIM isn't getting good coverage under the heatsink. I recommend you remove the heatsink and reapply thermal paste and the reseat the cooler, remember, not to much thermal paste, as that can give bad temps also.. I've had a [email protected] with an aircooler (NT06-Pro) in the SG05, and it never saw 80c+ even in prime95. Also make sure you front fan is actually spinning well too.......


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> I would guess the TIM isn't getting good coverage under the heatsink. I recommend you remove the heatsink and reapply thermal paste and the reseat the cooler, remember, not to much thermal paste, as that can give bad temps also.. I've had a [email protected] with an aircooler (NT06-Pro) in the SG05, and it never saw 80c+ even in prime95. Also make sure you front fan is actually spinning well too.......


Wow 4.7ghz with an air cooler in an sg05 Jim? Call me impressed, which video card? Was it overclocked also? Understanding the strain with the 450 watt silver stone gold (assuming you used this also).

I shall try this when I get home leaving my 780ti stock and amping up the 4770k


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Wow 4.7ghz with an air cooler in an sg05 Jim? Call me impressed, which video card? Was it overclocked also? Understanding the strain with the 450 watt silver stone gold (assuming you used this also).
> 
> I shall try this when I get home leaving my 780ti stock and amping up the 4770k


That's was with a GTX770 SC ACX @stock EVGA settings. I wasn't able to OC the GPU with the CPU running at that speed, but that was a golden 3770k, I could do 4.7Ghz with only 1.275v stable, that's part of why its temps were so good. And yes, it was the 450Gold. I was also running a Silverstone AP-121 in the front to help with airflow. I miss that system sometimes. I sold it to a friend that does a lot of LAN events, and he just had to have it. I have a spare 2700k laying around that can do 5+ghz @1.29v that I might use to build another SG05 system.


----------



## 303869

Hello SG05 owners, Im looking at building a htpc with maybe steam os on in the future for the living room. I love the size of the sg05 and think it wont look out of place as a htpc next to the tv. Im currently debating on the 450w gold modular power supply or the 450w bronze non modular, as I heard the gold's modular connections clash with the odd bay, is it possible to fit both in (the psu and odd bay) whilst being just tight? or does some form of modding need to be done to fit the ST45SF-G in with the odd/hdd tray?

I want to avoid having excess cables in the case hence the modular psu choice and would like the gold rated efficiency. What would you recommend I do? Also debating whether I need a blu ray drive which will solve the problem if I dont as I can just velcro the ssd somewhere.

Also can anybody recommend me a good, very quiet cpu cooler? Dont want anything to big, just needs to be quiet and better than the stock intel cooler. Will only be running a i3 4130 so wont be oc'ing etc, thanks









Lastly can someone comment on the build quality of the case? thanks.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Hello SG05 owners, Im looking at building a htpc with maybe steam os on in the future for the living room. I love the size of the sg05 and think it wont look out of place as a htpc next to the tv. Im currently debating on the 450w gold modular power supply or the 450w bronze non modular, as I heard the gold's modular connections clash with the odd bay, is it possible to fit both in (the psu and odd bay) whilst being just tight? or does some form of modding need to be done to fit the ST45SF-G in with the odd/hdd tray?
> 
> I want to avoid having excess cables in the case hence the modular psu choice and would like the gold rated efficiency. What would you recommend I do? Also debating whether I need a blu ray drive which will solve the problem if I dont as I can just velcro the ssd somewhere.
> 
> Also can anybody recommend me a good, very quiet cpu cooler? Dont want anything to big, just needs to be quiet and better than the stock intel cooler. Will only be running a i3 4130 so wont be oc'ing etc, thanks


The 450Gold WILL work in the SG05 WITH the the ODD tray assembly installed and occupied with an ODD, it is a right fit, but there is no actual interference. I just wire up the system with the ODD/HDD tray removed, then do the drives last, it does help to install your SATA cables on the motherboard first, and to cut down on cable clutter, since the ODD power/data adapters use molex for power, I used a molex to dual SATA power adapter to run the other drives, that allowed me to forgo using the strand of SATA power connectors for the psu also. That meant I only had to use the 8pin eps, 24pin mobo, the pcie power cable and a molex.









Edit: I mount the PSU so the fan is facing the inside of the PC also, so maybe that's why I didn't have any problems with fit........

Also, for my HTPC setup, I used the stock cooler from a i7-4770k, it's got a copper core versus all aluminum, and does much better with the i3's temps, and as such, doesn't make hardly any noise, and I dang sure can't hear anything over the TV!!


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> The 450Gold WILL work in the SG05 WITH the the ODD tray assembly installed and occupied with an ODD, it is a right fit, but there is no actual interference. I just wire up the system with the ODD/HDD tray removed, then do the drives last, it does help to install your SATA cables on the motherboard first, and to cut down on cable clutter, since the ODD power/data adapters use molex for power, I used a molex to dual SATA power adapter to run the other drives, that allowed me to forgo using the strand of SATA power connectors for the psu also. That meant I only had to use the 8pin eps, 24pin mobo, the pcie power cable and a molex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I mount the PSU so the fan is facing the inside of the PC also, so maybe that's why I didn't have any problems with fit........
> 
> Also, for my HTPC setup, I used the stock cooler from a i7-4770k, it's got a copper core versus all aluminum, and does much better with the i3's temps, and as such, doesn't make hardly any noise, and I dang sure can't hear anything over the TV!!


Thanks for the reply, thats good to hear. Dont mind if its tight as long as it fits with no damage done to cables. I will try the stock cooler first then I think to check noise/temp levels and then can always upgrade if needed.

Is the gold 450w psu fairly quiet? As using as a htpc I dont want to hear it when running ideally. And can you comment on the case build quality, is it solid enough to move around on occasions once filled with components? Thanks.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, thats good to hear. Dont mind if its tight as long as it fits with no damage done to cables. I will try the stock cooler first then I think to check noise/temp levels and then can always upgrade if needed.
> 
> Is the gold 450w psu fairly quiet? As using as a htpc I dont want to hear it when running ideally. And can you comment on the case build quality, is it solid enough to move around on occasions once filled with components? Thanks.


Yeah, I had the 450W G PSU and it ran very quiet in a HTPC gaming environment. I didn't think that it would, but it actually held it own proving me wrong.


----------



## MartinLongbow

Has anyone been able to fit an AIO cpu cooler in the SG05 without modding??


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit an AIO cpu cooler in the SG05 without modding??


Majority of the 120mm AIO kits fit without modification.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MartinLongbow*
> 
> Has anyone been able to fit an AIO cpu cooler in the SG05 without modding??


Depending on GPU length, most 120mm AIO will fit, but you usually lose the native HDD/SSD/ODD tray putting one in.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, thats good to hear. Dont mind if its tight as long as it fits with no damage done to cables. I will try the stock cooler first then I think to check noise/temp levels and then can always upgrade if needed.
> 
> Is the gold 450w psu fairly quiet? As using as a htpc I dont want to hear it when running ideally. And can you comment on the case build quality, is it solid enough to move around on occasions once filled with components? Thanks.


Yes, it's very solid, I used mine mostly as a LAN rig. It was perfect for that!! Even modding the case to fit a GTX770/GTX780Ti length card didn't negatively affect ruggedness of the case.


----------



## MartinLongbow

Hi guys, so I am planning on running a SG05 with an overclocked 4670k. I would prefer to go with air cooling because I feel weary about airflow if I use an AIO cooler. Can you guys recommend a cpu cooler that I can overclock with? Also I am planning on getting the SG05 with the included 450W PSU, will that be enough power for the overclocked cpu and a gtx 770? Thanks!

Build:
SG05 Case
Included 450W PSU
i5 4670k
8gb adata xpg 1600 ram
Asrock z87e wifi motherboard
cpu cooler???
EVGA GTX 770
Crucial 120gb mini sata ssd
WD Blue 1 TB HDD


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Yeah, I had the 450W G PSU and it ran very quiet in a HTPC gaming environment. I didn't think that it would, but it actually held it own proving me wrong.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Yes, it's very solid, I used mine mostly as a LAN rig. It was perfect for that!! Even modding the case to fit a GTX770/GTX780Ti length card didn't negatively affect ruggedness of the case.


Awesome thanks for that! Just need to decide on the sg05 or 06 now. I do like the brush ali panel on the 6....


----------



## Phelan

Coming from a guy with 3 SG05s, I say get the 06







.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> Coming from a guy with 3 SG05s, I say get the 06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Yes Im leaning towards it, but also with the standard 450 st45sf. Not to bothered about having modular cables now since I'll probably use most anyway and in a build this small I don't think will make a lot of difference.

Has anyone used the Noctua NH-L9i in a SG05/6? Wanting a cooler quieter and has lower temps than intel's stock cooler. But may just try the stock cooler first.


----------



## Anthe

Has anyone bought aftermarket filters for the case top and side vents?

Specifically want a easy cleanable filter on top vent for when system is off. So was considering a custom Demciflex filter, but cost will be more than the Lite case.

Silverstone show FF123/FF143 being used for right hand side vent. And could use two for graphics card side, but top vents 180mm wide.


----------



## NorCa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Has anyone bought aftermarket filters for the case top and side vents?
> 
> Specifically want a easy cleanable filter on top vent for when system is off. So was considering a custom Demciflex filter, but cost will be more than the Lite case.
> 
> Silverstone show FF123/FF143 being used for right hand side vent. And could use two for graphics card side, but top vents 180mm wide.


Yeah I saw one custom filter as well but way too expensive. Haven't' bothered to find anything else after that. I guess you could use any of those magnetic ones.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Has anyone bought aftermarket filters for the case top and side vents?
> 
> Specifically want a easy cleanable filter on top vent for when system is off. So was considering a custom Demciflex filter, but cost will be more than the Lite case.


Yes I ordered a custom one for the side panel _DEMCiflex Filter Ferrous black I/D 205mm x 85mm O/D 229mm x 109mm_. It was only USD 7.35 and postage to Europe was USD 12.95, but that was a while back.


----------



## esocid

This is a neat little case. Very light and compact. There's little in the way of cable management, but has good air flow from what I can see in my temps. Has anyone done anything creative with their cables?


----------



## hyp36rmax

It has begun!!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid*
> 
> This is a neat little case. Very light and compact. There's little in the way of cable management, but has good air flow from what I can see in my temps. Has anyone done anything creative with their cables?


First attempt as short as possible, sleeved:



Only after I installed that I realised the colours looked totally out-of-place, so the next one I did mostly black


(is an FT03-mini but it's the same layout internally)


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Has anyone bought aftermarket filters for the case top and side vents?
> 
> Specifically want a easy cleanable filter on top vent for when system is off. So was considering a custom Demciflex filter, but cost will be more than the Lite case.
> 
> Silverstone show FF123/FF143 being used for right hand side vent. And could use two for graphics card side, but top vents 180mm wide.


I opted for the Demciflex filter for the graphics card side also. 240x120mm bought off Amazon and it is a good fit for the side panel.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *esocid*
> 
> This is a neat little case. Very light and compact. There's little in the way of cable management, but has good air flow from what I can see in my temps. Has anyone done anything creative with their cables?


I also decided to go for custom length black wiring instead of sleeving the cables in order to save space. Cable management isn't great but you get the idea of the space inside the case.


----------



## mfilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> It has begun!!


Holy crap!!!
This is awesome \o/


----------



## 303869

Just bought a SG06!


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Just bought a SG06!


Nice, what are you planning on building with it?


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Nice, what are you planning on building with it?


Nothing amazing, just htpc spec really. But may add a gpu in later on for some casual sit back and relax games.

Using the SG06 with 450w psu
MSI H87I motherboard
Intel i3-4130
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Jet Black 4GB DDR3 (single stick, may add another later If I feel I need to)
Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD
Pioneer BDR-TD05RT blu ray reader/writer

Will stream media from my NAS hence only a SSD as storage so yeah, should be a decent build.


----------



## hampurista

A GTX 750 Ti might fit right in for some decent mid/low level gaming. They're a real bargain according to reviews and not too pricey.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> A GTX 750 Ti might fit right in for some decent mid/low level gaming. They're a real bargain according to reviews and not too pricey.


Yes thats what I was thinking, also the low power consumption would be good. Might wait for the 800 series though and see what other cards they will offer. Power/heat consumption may be reduced even more as from what I heard the 750 ti was just a preview of what is to come with the 800 series maxwell architecture.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Nothing amazing, just htpc spec really. But may add a gpu in later on for some casual sit back and relax games.
> 
> Using the SG06 with 450w psu
> MSI H87I motherboard
> Intel i3-4130
> Corsair Vengeance Low Profile Jet Black 4GB DDR3 (single stick, may add another later If I feel I need to)
> Samsung 840 EVO 120GB SSD
> Pioneer BDR-TD05RT blu ray reader/writer
> 
> Will stream media from my NAS hence only a SSD as storage so yeah, should be a decent build.


Add the second stick, or sell that one and get 2x2gb, running your system in single channel is the best way to neuter your system, it really negatively impacts ALL of the systems performance.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Add the second stick, or sell that one and get 2x2gb, running your system in single channel is the best way to neuter your system, it really negatively impacts ALL of the systems performance.


Will it really be an issue? Ive read that you wont notice any difference between single and dual channel?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Will it really be an issue? Ive read that you wont notice any difference between single and dual channel?


In stressy benchmarks it's possible to see up to 5% difference in performance, at worst. In normal usage, gaming and such, you won't notice a thing.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Will it really be an issue? Ive read that you wont notice any difference between single and dual channel?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> In stressy benchmarks it's possible to see up to 5% difference in performance, at worst. In normal usage, gaming and such, you won't notice a thing.


look up the RW results online, its much more of an issue than folks realize! going to triple or quad channel from dual is correct, makes almost no difference in most real life situations except for some benchmarks, but going to single channel slows the system more than 50%. do the research, look at the report from viable test sites. its proven!

I've seen the impact for myself, and as such will never run a single channel setup. Its also much more noticeable impact on an Intel based system since the IMC's work much better. The AMD IMC's aren't known for speed and quality.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> going to single channel slows the system more than 50%. do the research, look at the report from viable test sites. its proven!


Link?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Link?


Like I said earlier, do a search, I'm on my mobile presently, or I would try to find the links for the data. It's not like it's hard to find.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Like I said earlier, do a search, I'm on my mobile presently, or I would try to find the links for the data. It's not like it's hard to find.


Google doesn't work on your mobile? Sorry, not falling for that one


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Google doesn't work on your mobile? Sorry, not falling for that one


I'm sure it does Wisk, but I'm not at a place where I can delve to search for them all, and then try and copy and paste the results for you, your obviously on a device, do your own research, or wait for me to post them tonight when I get home. I know anandtech has posted the results from a batch of testing they have done, if you want to wait for me to do your research for you, then you can. Or do your own research, or post the results that you find that prove you believe I'm incorrect. Otherwise, I'll be home in about 3 hours and post some links for you, since apparently google doesn't work on whatever device you happen to be on









Personally, I feel folks learn better when they do their own homework. I'm not saying take my word for it, I'm recommending the gentleman to look into it for himself, from my own experience, I would not ever run in single channel. And it has been 2-3 years since I've looked at the statistics, so I'm game to see if the advances have helped us.

Stay tuned for links.


----------



## Jimhans1

Well, I am home, but I've been told I have "husband" work tonight. I'll post links tomorrow on what my findings were for single vs double channel for the folks who didn't want to look for them, at some point.







yay me.......


----------



## WiSK

It's called 'straw man'. Turning an argument around by misrepresentation of the other person's position.

Of course I searched. Before my original response even. I found some old articles on Tom's regarding DDR2 that shows that the added bandwidth of dual channel has little effect in real terms. Apart from that, little in the way of professional research. Most articles reviewing RAM just assume it's better to go dual channel.

Mostly Google returns links to forum posts where people are asking the same question. None of the responses I saw made any effort to back up opinion with fact. However there was this one post on reddit where a guy was similarly frustrated by lack of data. So he did his own test, anecdotal for sure but he couldn't see any difference in the games he tested.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/1fcs77/discussion_ram_single_vs_dual_channel_speed/

So yeah, I did my research, on my phone, and based my response on what I found.

Since you are adamant it slows your system by more than half, I am indeed still interested in reading anything you can link for us. Also on the question of thick radiators that I asked earlier in the thread.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> First attempt as short as possible, sleeved:
> 
> 
> 
> Only after I installed that I realised the colours looked totally out-of-place, so the next one I did mostly black
> 
> 
> (is an FT03-mini but it's the same layout internally)


That is a clean wiring job WiSK!







you've inspired me once i get all the sleeving completed


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That is a clean wiring job WiSK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you've inspired me once i get all the sleeving completed


Nice to hear, thank you







Still got room to improve


----------



## 303869

Can someone tell me what screws you should use with the optical drive in the sg05/6? As I received just a generic pack of pc screws which include standoffs, hex 6-32 screws and the flat head m3 screw which ive used for the motherboard.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Can someone tell me what screws you should use with the optical drive in the sg05/6? As I received just a generic pack of pc screws which include standoffs, hex 6-32 screws and the flat head m3 screw which ive used for the motherboard.


M2 screws _edit: 3mm long_


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> M2 screws _edit: 3mm long_


Thanks but just had a look at the manual and it says they are m2x2 screws? And hard drive screws being m2x4, is that correct?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks but just had a look at the manual and it says they are m2x2 screws? And hard drive screws being m2x4, is that correct?


You can use 2mm long if you like. The steel of the bay is only 0.6mm thick.

Not sure about hard drive screws, I think 3.5" drives use UNC 6-32


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> You can use 2mm long if you like. The steel of the bay is only 0.6mm thick.
> 
> Not sure about hard drive screws, I think 3.5" drives use UNC 6-32


Ah ok thanks. Dont suppose you could take a picture of the screws that came with yours so i can see what they all are? Still not sure what 2.5 drive screws I need.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Ah ok thanks. Dont suppose you could take a picture of the screws that came with yours so i can see what they all are? Still not sure what 2.5 drive screws I need.


2.5" drives use regular M3 screws. Can be tricky with length though. Depends on the drive itself.

Can try to take a photo later.


----------



## 303869

Thanks although I'm getting confused about M3 and M2 screws, I'm using a 4mm screw for the motherboard standoffs which fit fine but it also fits in optical drives ssd's etc I think its a M2.

See below pic for the screws that were sent with the case, the one on the left is what fits the mobo standoffs and also fits optical drives and ssd's. What type is it? Its about 4mm long.



EDIT, just measured diameter and it is M2, although they dont fit through the optical drive bracket screw holes. So they cant be M2 right?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks although I'm getting confused about M3 and M2 screws, I'm using a 4mm screw for the motherboard standoffs which fit fine but it also fits in optical drives ssd's etc I think its a M2.
> 
> See below pic for the screws that were sent with the case, the one on the left is what fits the mobo standoffs and also fits optical drives and ssd's. What type is it? Its about 4mm long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT, just measured diameter and it is M2 so why don't M3 screws fit the standoffs when the manual says they should?


The one on the left of your picture looks to be an M3 (2 threads per mm), the one in the middle is UNC 6-32 (32 threads per inch = 1.25 threads per mm), the standoff on the right is also UNC 6-32.

Here's the screws I used. From top to bottom: 3.5" drive (UNC 6-32); 2.5" drive (M3), optical drive (M2).



_Edit: my motherboard standoffs are not loose, they are welded into the frame, they accept M3 screws._


----------



## 303869

Right but I thought you measured the screws diameter to determine the M rating? The screw on the left measures the same as the ones you listed here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Machine-Phillips-Toshiba-Fujitsu-Alienware/dp/B0052D4SUS/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_y

Which do not fit the optical drive bracket.

And also my standoffs are also welded, I was just sent standoffs as part of a generic screw pack.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Right but I thought you measured the screws diameter to determine the M rating? The screw on the left measures the same as the ones you listed here http://www.amazon.co.uk/Machine-Phillips-Toshiba-Fujitsu-Alienware/dp/B0052D4SUS/ref=pd_bxgy_computers_img_y
> 
> Which do not fit the optical drive bracket.


Yes, M rating roughly corresponds to diameter in mm.

Using your picture to scale, the two red lines are both 88 pixels long. So the left hand screw is M3 not M2 and indeed won't fit your optical.



From my picture, the bottom screw is the M2, freshly unscrewed from optical drive, it's significantly less diameter than the one in your picture.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Yes, M rating roughly corresponds to diameter in mm.
> 
> Using your picture to scale, the two red lines are both 88 pixels long. So the left hand screw is M3 not M2 and indeed won't fit your optical.
> 
> 
> 
> From my picture, the bottom screw is the M2, freshly unscrewed from optical drive, it's significantly less diameter than the one in your picture.


I see, I apologise I must have measured wrong. So the screws that you linked will indeed fit the optical? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Machine-Phillips-Toshiba-Fujitsu-Alienware/dp/B0052D4SUS/ref=pd_sim_computers_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0GAX4C665JFRGTTJ1EB4

I would try the screws in the optical drive but it is yet to arrive. Sorry to bore you and everyone else with a conversation about screws but wouldn't of had to if Silverstone had sent the right screws in the first place lol

+Rep btw for being patient with me


----------



## WiSK

Yep those screws should be perfect.

Glad to help


----------



## Anthe

Anyone braided the 350W fixed cable Silverstone SFX PSU?

I did considering it originally, but as I've never braided and lack the tools I chickened out. Plus I didn't want to void PSU warranty with a neat job of braid ending inside PSU housing.


----------



## manching

does anyone can confirm (with picture) if i can fit antec kuhler 920 push-pull setup on sg05?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anthe*
> 
> Anyone braided the 350W fixed cable Silverstone SFX PSU?
> 
> I did considering it originally, but as I've never braided and lack the tools I chickened out. Plus I didn't want to void PSU warranty with a neat job of braid ending inside PSU housing.


Laine did in the 450W non-modular http://www.overclock.net/t/802565/sponsored-laines-purple-haze#post_10373484


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manching*
> 
> does anyone can confirm (with picture) if i can fit antec kuhler 920 push-pull setup on sg05?


920 rad is 49mm, plus two fans is 99mm total, but there's only like 85mm usable between front and motherboard.

So you would have to put one of the fans outside the case. Like this.



Yes, it's a Antec 620, but just showing how to mount the fan outside to give extra room inside.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Link?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Like I said earlier, do a search, I'm on my mobile presently, or I would try to find the links for the data. It's not like it's hard to find.


Hey WiSK, I have not been able to locate the two tests I had found from several years ago on the issue of sgl vs dbl channel. I will continue to delve through the results to locate, I know one was anandtech, don't remember the second as yet, it was old enough that they were using an X58 platform as the were testing the rig in single, double and triple channels. Even in the review they were surprised that the single channel didn't do as well seeing that between double and triple was within 3-5% of each other. I will continue to search and provide the results when I do find the tests I was referring to. Sorry it's taking a while, between work and watching my infant son, I don't really have a lot of extra time to devote to it.

As to the thick rad vs thin rad. I will have to try and rebuild that system to get the results for you, but initially, it was an ST30-120mm rad in p/p, and I switched it out to a UT60 in push only. Fans were GT AP-14's. The initial loop was the ST30 and CPU block, when I added the GPU I switched to the UT60 at the same time, I didn't run the GPU with the ST30 setup, BUT, my CPU temps DID drop 3-5c full load with the UT60 AND a GPU in the loop also. Obviously not the most scientific method, but when/if I do another SG05/06 I will test that out properly, just for the data for the group.

Have a great day all.


----------



## 303869

Thanks for looking into it Jim, but I'm not to fussed. I'll test the performance in windows and if I'm not happy with it, i'll just buy another stick


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Thanks for looking into it Jim, but I'm not to fussed. I'll test the performance in windows and if I'm not happy with it, i'll just buy another stick












I still want to find those tests though, just for my own sanity, if ya know what I mean.


----------



## WiSK

Jim, even with hints about X58 and triple channel I'm afraid I can't find any tests. Again lots of forum discussions, but nothing concrete.

One thing that did cross my mind. APUs are bandwidth bound when benchmarking RAM. In a test of graphic capability of an APU then dual channel would shine. Could it be that this is what you've remembered reading about?

About the ST30 vs UT60. I had similar. Started with H60 on CPU with GPU on air. When both were loaded temps were like 55C and 70C respectively. When I did full loop temps went to 45C and 50C resp. Obviously it's not apples to apples, because different pump and rad. But consider that air cooled hotter GPU is increasing case temps also by radiation. Perhaps this can contribute to higher CPU temps?


----------



## 303869

Hi guys, thanks for your advice/help in the previous pages. My htpc is complete and is running well, stock intel cpu fan is audible and whines a bit under load so may end up replacing it sometime but pretty quiet apart from that. May put in a 3.5" drive and gpu in the future, depending on how its used really. Thanks for the help with the screws Wisk btw, they fitted perfectly









Might look at a all in one easy to use remote control for it as I built it for the living room and want it to be as family friendly as possible, I'll have it boot into xbmc once I install it and then people can choose films/tv shows to watch at their leisure, but obviously need something to control it. Anyone have any recommendations? Have heard of harmony remotes but dont like their price tag...

Heres a few pics of it all together anyway, nothing special to look at but it does the job!







Think Ive done the best I can with wire management with that mobo.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> Heres a few pics of it all together anyway, nothing special to look at but it does the job!


Congrats on your build


----------



## plumcakk

SG05 owner here.

Anyone know of a quieter cooling option for a GTX670 ref board with the blower? It's by far the noisiest component of the system. I have an old fashioned spinning magnetic disk as my HD so I don't think an AIO is an option.


----------



## Phelan

Gelid Icy Vision should work nicely on a 670.


----------



## manwich

Hey guys, not a SG05 owner _yet_, but I wanted to ask a few things in this thread since this seems to be the place to ask about this case.

This is my wish list for my mini-itx build


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Case: Silverstone SG05bb-Lite
CPU: i5-4570
Mobo: ASRock Z87E-ITX
RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) DDR3 1600
SSD: Crucial M500 240GB
HDD: 1TB WD Blue
GPU: EVGA GTX 770
PSU: Silverstone 450w SFX+12v GOLD
OS: probably Win 7



So my question is, will this PSU be enough for the 770? I've seen a few builds with the same setup but I read this recommendation from NVIDIA for the 770: "600 watt or greater power supply with a minimum of 42 amps on the +12 volt rail." Where the 450w PSU is rated @ 37A for the 12v rail. Extreme PSU Calculator estimated between 330-380 watts for this whole system and I don't plan on overclocking at all.

My other question is about the Optical drive/HDD drive mount. Are they one piece or are they 2 separate pieces? cuz ideally I would like to have the optical drive mount installed but I think if I can, I will make my own mount for the SSD/HDD or just figure something out that looks nice and isn't as intrusive as the stock mount that comes with the case.

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## WiSK

Nvidia themselves only say the draw of the GTX770 is 230W. My i7-3770K draws only 60W at load. There's no way the motherboard and drives pull more than 50W. People are running 780s and Titans on this PSU.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nvidia themselves only say the draw of the GTX770 is 230W. My i7-3770K draws only 60W at load. There's no way the motherboard and drives pull more than 50W. People are running 780s and Titans on this PSU.


This ^^^^^. Especially if your not Going to OC.

But, if you do OC, you only have room to OC either the CPU OR GPU, you won't be able to do both really with the 450G.

And the optical/HDD mount is one piece. But, the HDD part is held with it by 4 or 5 rivets, drill out the rivets, and you can separate them.

I left mine in one piece and removed the whole thing. Otherwise it blocks radiators from fitting, and for a mobile system, I dang sure didn't need an optical, I just use an external if I have to.


----------



## manwich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nvidia themselves only say the draw of the GTX770 is 230W. My i7-3770K draws only 60W at load. There's no way the motherboard and drives pull more than 50W. People are running 780s and Titans on this PSU.


Ok cool. Just wanted to be sure








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> And the optical/HDD mount is one piece. But, the HDD part is held with it by 4 or 5 rivets, drill out the rivets, and you can separate them.
> 
> I left mine in one piece and removed the whole thing. Otherwise it blocks radiators from fitting, and for a mobile system, I dang sure didn't need an optical, I just use an external if I have to.


Good to know. I'm still not quite sure what type of cooling I want, I was thinking of getting the small Noctua NH-L9i cooler, but idk. I guess if I decide to go water I'll need to rethink the drive mount anyway.


----------



## Jimhans1

Yeah, if you liquid cool this little thing, all of the built in drive mounts basically go away, IF your going to keep all the liquid cooling inside the case.


----------



## Leviathan25

For slim optical drives, the SOD02 (silverstone opitcal drive) comes with its own set of special cables. However, if you get another optical drive, like an LG GT80N, do you need to purchase special cables additionally, or will standard sata and sata power connectors work just fine?

(this is assuming using the Silverstone SFX 450w PSU)


----------



## noobee

It will need an adapter like this one:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812200470

Most sites call it a 'Female Slimline SATA to SATA Adapter with Power.' Or a mini-SATA (mSATA) connection.

For me, it's around $5 to order online. But, I'm thinking of not using a slim optical drive ($26 extra) as I might use the space to fit two SSDs (if it's deemed a better location than anywhere else).

You'll need that adapter to use a slim optical drive, though. For some reason, Lite-on, LG, Samsung etc. choose not to include the adapter.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> For slim optical drives, the SOD02 (silverstone opitcal drive) comes with its own set of special cables. However, if you get another optical drive, like an LG GT80N, do you need to purchase special cables additionally, or will standard sata and sata power connectors work just fine?
> 
> (this is assuming using the Silverstone SFX 450w PSU)


If you get the 450G modular, and the PP05-E short cable set, it has a mini SATA power connector in the kit. And a standard SATA data cable will work then. Otherwise, you need to buy an adapter like the previous post stated.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I have the LG tray load drive in mine,it was a bare drive from amazon. You have to get a cable for like $4


----------



## Leviathan25

Thanks. Yes, I think it is cheaper to just get an off-brand dvd drive and a cable.

I wasn't aware that they had a short cable kit, but that's very useful.

I'm looking at getting the version of the case with an included 300w supply, so I shouldn't need a kit.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant / Benchmarks

*CPU:* AMD A10-7850K 3.7GHz Quad-Core Processor ($159.00 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-F2A88XN-WIFI Mini ITX FM2+ Motherboard ($99.69 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-2133 Memory ($79.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* Seagate 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Hybrid Internal Hard Drive ($83.24 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* Gigabyte Radeon R7 250 1GB Video Card ($84.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05B-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/300W Power Supply ($110.00 @ Amazon)
*Optical Drive:* LG GT80N DVD/CD Writer ($28.84 @ SuperBiiz)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($89.98 @ OutletPC)
*Total:* $735.73
_(Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available.)_
_(Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-04-10 00:08 EDT-0400)_

Not completely decided yet, just messing around with the build. Basically I just wanted a machine to plug into my tv in the back bedroom and play WoW.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Actually if you get the LITE case and 450W non modular seperately it comes to $100. That's what I did.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leviathan25*
> 
> Thanks. Yes, I think it is cheaper to just get an off-brand dvd drive and a cable.
> 
> I wasn't aware that they had a short cable kit, but that's very useful.
> 
> I'm looking at getting the version of the case with an included 300w supply, so I shouldn't need a kit.


I don't think the combo boxes include a modular PSU so you would have to ask who has them or check the info to see how long the cables are.

I prefer to buy the parts separately so I can choose which components I want.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The inbuilt 300W has short cables already if I recall correctly,but is non modular,*and has only one 6pin pci - e ?*
*have to confirm this,just remembering stuff


----------



## CANCREE71

Good day.How dit you adhere the window to case.I bought some recommended 3m tape.I find it is a bit thick.window will probaly not sit flush to metal.I see you removed the gpu shrouding .Nice look


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CANCREE71*
> 
> Good day.How dit you adhere the window to case.I bought some recommended 3m tape.I find it is a bit thick.window will probaly not sit flush to metal.I see you removed the gpu shrouding .Nice look


Who are you talking/referring to???


----------



## CANCREE71

I cant find the pic/post.Someone had a SG05 with a window and what appeared as a gpu with the shroud removed.If thats not you then sorry/disregard.Good day.


----------



## jinzane

SG05


----------



## catbuster

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> SG05






Nice build can u give specs? ATX psu look good in it


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *catbuster*
> 
> 
> Nice build can u give specs? ATX psu look good in it


thanks.









here are the specs :
proc : i3 3220
mobo : gigabyte z77n wifi
mem : 4gb kingston hyperx
gpu : asus 7770
psu : silverstone 500w
hdd : 500gb
cooler : corsair H70


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here are the specs :
> proc : i3 3220
> mobo : gigabyte z77n wifi
> mem : 4gb kingston hyperx
> gpu : asus 7770
> psu : silverstone 500w
> hdd : 500gb
> cooler : corsair H70


Is that the 500w Strider Essential PSU?


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> Is that the 500w Strider Essential PSU?


yes it is.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> SG05


Good Freaking job!! Kudos! I'm liking the vents in the rear

Where did you purchase your side window?


----------



## CANCREE71

looks good.Why conventional HDD?


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Good Freaking job!! Kudos! I'm liking the vents in the rear
> 
> Where did you purchase your side window?


Thanks. Got it from a local store.
Quote:


> looks good.Why conventional HDD?


was challenging myself to put a standard size psu, thick radiator and 3.5" hdd inside the sg05.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> Thanks. Got it from a local store.
> was challenging myself to put a standard size psu, thick radiator and 3.5" hdd inside the sg05.


As in the local store sold it to you that way or did you fabricate the vents on the acrylic window? I've seen simliar windows in the same fashion and wondering where you guys are getting these. I'm currently going to fabricate my own, just thought i'd minimize my time with a pre-made one.


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> As in the local store sold it to you that way or did you fabricate the vents on the acrylic window? I've seen simliar windows in the same fashion and wondering where you guys are getting these. I'm currently going to fabricate my own, just thought i'd minimize my time with a pre-made one.


had it laser cut. i just gave them my design.


----------



## CANCREE71

Nice.Lets see some fab pics.


----------



## Fluxcapacitor

A question for those that have modded the case to fit a ATX PSU, is there enough clearance underneath for a stock cpu cooler?


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fluxcapacitor*
> 
> A question for those that have modded the case to fit a ATX PSU, is there enough clearance underneath for a stock cpu cooler?


barely, but yes there should be. I fit a 3.5" HDD on top of the thin H70 pump between the mobo and PSU.


----------



## Fluxcapacitor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> barely, but yes there should be. I fit a 3.5" HDD on top of the thin H70 pump between the mobo and PSU.


Great, thank you!


----------



## jinzane




----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> hi, just want to share my sg05
> 
> need to sleeve those wires.


That looks great. I love the detail you put into your mods.

I had a 70mm fan from Gelid like that, but without the fancy bracket, but it died in less than 5 months. I know sleeves do not like to be this way, but this died WAY too fast. The included SilverStone 120mm used on the cpu cooler lasted 2-3 years before it became slightly noisy, this thing was shaking the case it was that bad.

Well, May as well toss in some images.

When I first got the case. The stock Core2 cooler was better for my i5 750(yeah this thing is getting old







).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Got a Gemini S cooler and wanted 2 hard drives for more media storage


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Added an SSD for Windows/Programs. THe 2 3.5 inch drives made more noise than I wanted. The seagate was very quiet, but barely made it a year before media recordings started to skip. The data was always intact, it was like the drive had issues sometimes. Seagate replaced it without even getting any errors in software, but I have little trust in the replacement. The Blue was not as quiet but was a rock.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Notebook drive and SSD, *no more noise*. Well this was the hope,but the thing parks the head while playing music and sometimes it makes a ping sound because it parks and unparks instantly. I think it would be not noticeable in many other cases(i am just picky). Forcing off parking with CrystalDiskInfo works, but causes the drive to become super sensitive to vibration and reports tons of g-sense errors from just playing loud music.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Test fitting parts for allow better space use. Back to having a 3.5 inch drive and using the system as network storage for my other systems. Backup has become so much more streamlined with only ONLY place to deal with backups. Figured with this system always on anyway tt was a better option instead of getting a NAS(I know it does not have all the features, but does what it needs to).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Swapped out the cpu fan because the old one was failing. Had to slightly slot the power supply screw holes because it would sit on the fan. The old fan was filed down, but not going to file this fan down.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So that is my nearly 4 years of SG05 fun(so much more happened because I like to tinker).


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Very nice builds guys.

I had a question for you all: *Have any of you seen an SG05 that was cut and shortened?*

Thing is, I travel a lot and my old SG09 was too much of a hassle to carry through TSA and onto planes. I know the SG05 is much smaller but _I want to make it even smaller._ If I use an Asus GTX 670 DirectCU Mini or an MSI 760 ITX, that would give me a couple inches of unused space between the front 120mm and the mobo. I'm thinking i could cut that part out and re-weld the front part in.

Any thoughts?

TL;DR


P.S. - I know that there might be a Gigabyte Brix Pro with a 760 but I want to be able to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0STSE7EN*
> 
> Very nice builds guys.
> 
> I had a question for you all: *Have any of you seen an SG05 that was cut and shortened?*
> 
> Thing is, I travel a lot and my old SG09 was too much of a hassle to carry through TSA and onto planes. I know the SG05 is much smaller but _I want to make it even smaller._ If I use an Asus GTX 670 DirectCU Mini or an MSI 760 ITX, that would give me a couple inches of unused space between the front 120mm and the mobo. I'm thinking i could cut that part out and re-weld the front part in.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> 
> P.S. - I know that there might be a Gigabyte Brix Pro with a 760 but I want to be able to upgrade my GPU.


That's interesting! How was your experience with TSA? I'll be travelling with my SG05 also, so i'm very curious how it went with your pc.


----------



## xeepsn

Hi, I made a flight from NY to Vienna with my SG05 and the TSA had no issues with it. It was aprox a year ago and I had air cooling. Some newer photos of my rig.


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> That's interesting! How was your experience with TSA? I'll be travelling with my SG05 also, so i'm very curious how it went with your pc.


My experience has been mixed. A quarter of the time, TSA makes me unpack my duffel at checkpoint (with my SG09) because they don't know what it is. Another quarter of the time, TSA knows what it is but makes me unpack it anyway because they want you to unpack laptops and ipads when scanning (though they never say anything about desktops...). Other times, it has to go through the scanner twice and it gets manhandled by the TSA.

That's why I want to move to a SG05 or smaller. It'll be easier to unpack for the TSA. Also, its a b**** carrying a duffel stuffed with a PC in airports w/o moving walkways, so the lighter the better.

TL;DR: TSA makes you unpack PCs and they are heavy to carry around at airports.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GH0STSE7EN*
> 
> I'm thinking i could cut that part out and re-weld the front part in.


Maybe there's no need for welding. You could do it with a drill, hacksaw and new rivets. You drill out the existing rivets, and you are left with the front+bottom+rear. You want to keep the front and rear intact for mounting stuff, so cut the bottom just in front of the motherboard standoffs. If you cut away some of the bottom-side-braces, you can slide the bottom plate into itself, under the motherboard. Then use like 6 rivets to secure the bottom plate. Cut the top braces to size and rivet those back as well.

The problem is the cover of the case. You would have to cut it from the rear, and leave extra metal to fold around the back. Fold with clamps and blocks of hard wood.

At least, that's how I'd approach it


----------



## Shrak

Finally got around to shoving my MSI N760 in due to being forced to send my PSU in for RMA. And being too lazy to do it before then. I'm extremely happy with the fit, only had about a 1/4" of clearence after it was in. Had to carefully slide it in at an angle then try to turn it to get it into place... Also removed my H80 so I could use the drive bays, waiting for my L9i to get here, so stock intel cooler for now.

Oh and, using my HX750 externally for the time being...

Warning, the pictures were taken with a potato.


----------



## Nukemaster

Shrak, It looks like you are going to exhaust out the front by the way the fan is flipped.

Maybe remove that filter(it will do no good once the air has already been pull into the case) and instead get magnetic filters for the sides/top of the case.

I have never seen an SG05 with the airflow like this. It will be interesting to see how it works out for you.


----------



## Shrak

The fan is actually pulling in, the golfball fan isn't what stayed in. But you are right it was in the exhausting position in the picture. I have one of my Noctuas there right now, and the filter did get removed









I actually have it running without the cover off currently so any directional airflow is pretty much non-existant anyways...

Was just making sure everything was going to clear the first time around and did feel like getting up from my desk to get the other parts. When I had my GTX460 and H80 in, they had more clearance between the fan / radiator and video card. The MSI N760 actually sits right up against the fan, which is what I was testing then. It was one of the first things I noticed when I got it in ( how close it sat to the fan mounting holes ).


----------



## Nukemaster

I find the silverstone Air Penetrator 120mm fans work well in this case as well. I had the golf fan, but later killed it(over 2 years mounted horizontally was not great to it, but it outlasted my gelid 70mm that died in 5 months)









I started without the filter, but replaced it to reduce the dust in the case(it still gets in, but less with the filter).

I do not have as good of hardware in my case either.


----------



## jvill

Hi sg05 users,

Can you share your thoughts on mounting the sfx psu at the front? Maybe put the AIO rad for the cpu in the back (where the psu is supposed to sit).
I ask this because I plan to have a window at the top and I don't want the psu covering the board.

Thanks


----------



## xeepsn

It can be done with a smaller 92mm AIO, like the Asetek 545LC . But you still need to mod the side of the case for PSU intake/outake and you will need to create a new disk holder.


----------



## jvill

Yeah, I figured those are necessary. Some vents for the psu exhaust, and for the drives, I just plan to stick a couple of SSDs maybe on the psu itself via velcro or whatever.

So a 120mm won't fit at the rear?
Does anyone know the measurement of the rear panel starting above the motherboard IO backplate to the top of the case?


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Yeah, I figured those are necessary. Some vents for the psu exhaust, and for the drives, I just plan to stick a couple of SSDs maybe on the psu itself via velcro or whatever.
> 
> So a 120mm won't fit at the rear?
> Does anyone know the measurement of the rear panel starting above the motherboard IO backplate to the top of the case?


122mm from the IO shield to outside edge of cover.



And 119mm to edge of chassis: but I couldn't get that pic, sorry.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jimhans1*
> 
> 122mm from the IO shield to outside edge of cover.
> 
> 
> 
> And 119mm to edge of chassis: but I couldn't get that pic, sorry.


Wow, thanks for the quick help man! I appreciate it.


----------



## Jimhans1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Wow, thanks for the quick help man! I appreciate it.


My pleasure, glad to help.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Hi sg05 users,
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on mounting the sfx psu at the front?
> 
> Thanks


Did it, but without a GPU card: http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/80#post_21571926
I guess there will be room for one, but the PSU will blow hot air on a long GPU card.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Did it, but without a GPU card: http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/80#post_21571926
> I guess there will be room for one, but the PSU will blow hot air on a long GPU card.


Awesome man, thanks! Do you know the dimensions of the psu you used there?


----------



## BaK2BaK

This is the default 300W Silverstone SFX PSU coming with the SG05: 125 mm (W) x 63.5 mm (H) x 100 mm (D)

I just saw CANCREE71 managed to fit an ATX one at the front! Requires more mod obviously


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Hi sg05 users,
> 
> Can you share your thoughts on mounting the sfx psu at the front? Maybe put the AIO rad for the cpu in the back (where the psu is supposed to sit).
> I ask this because I plan to have a window at the top and I don't want the psu covering the board.
> 
> Thanks


It could be done, but even if you manage to fit the AIO on the back wall and a GPU in the slot, you still have the issue of very little visibility from the top, and the power cable coming out the front instead of the rear. You would have about as much window view as the top of this an less ventilation.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> It could be done, but even if you manage to fit the AIO on the back wall and a GPU in the slot, you still have the issue of very little visibility from the top, and the power cable coming out the front instead of the rear. You would have about as much window view as the top of this an less ventilation.


Thanks for the insight man, I think I would remove the top ventilation and make it windowed, I also plan to run a power cable to the back, similar to what Bak2Bak did with his.

Might also opt for a different cooler aside from AIO.

Problem with all these though will be the airflow inside the case.
I might put two small fans at the back as intake and the psu (in the front) will be sucking from inside the case and exhausting through the side.
I will also use a reference cooler GPU so the heat will just go straight out the case.

All of these are just plans for now. I would be building this after around 2 months when I get back from my business trip.


----------



## NorCa

Hey Guys! I updated my system, NT-06 PRO with 1 Gelid 120mm PWM fan on the bottom using my old H60 backplate. Everything is running smoothly, I also added a second Gelid 120mm PWM as intake. Don't have pictures, I'll upload them soon.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NorCa*
> 
> Hey Guys! I updated my system, NT-06 PRO with 1 Gelid 120mm PWM fan on the bottom using my old H60 backplate. Everything is running smoothly, I also added a second Gelid 120mm PWM as intake. Don't have pictures, I'll upload them soon.


Sweet! I look forward to seeing how well it cools, been thinking about using the NT06-Pro as a back-up for my water-cooled loop just in case I can't get through TSA lol. Post temps!


----------



## NorCa

Those are idle (below the clock), load around 80°C


----------



## nypuno

You ever get around to doing this? This is such a sweet idea, and I really want to try it.


----------



## nypuno

You ever get around to doing this? This is such a sweet idea, and I really want to try it.

I had a question for you all: *Have any of you seen an SG05 that was cut and shortened?*

Thing is, I travel a lot and my old SG09 was too much of a hassle to carry through TSA and onto planes. I know the SG05 is much smaller but _I want to make it even smaller._ If I use an Asus GTX 670 DirectCU Mini or an MSI 760 ITX, that would give me a couple inches of unused space between the front 120mm and the mobo. I'm thinking i could cut that part out and re-weld the front part in.

Any thoughts?

TL;DR


P.S. - I know that there might be a Gigabyte Brix Pro with a 760 but I want to be able to upgrade my GPU.







[/quote]


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nypuno*
> 
> You ever get around to doing this? This is such a sweet idea, and I really want to try it.
> 
> I had a question for you all: *Have any of you seen an SG05 that was cut and shortened?*
> 
> Thing is, I travel a lot and my old SG09 was too much of a hassle to carry through TSA and onto planes. I know the SG05 is much smaller but _I want to make it even smaller._ If I use an Asus GTX 670 DirectCU Mini or an MSI 760 ITX, that would give me a couple inches of unused space between the front 120mm and the mobo. I'm thinking i could cut that part out and re-weld the front part in.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> 
> P.S. - I know that there might be a Gigabyte Brix Pro with a 760 but I want to be able to upgrade my GPU.


This is an awesome idea! Have you guys thought about the Cooler Master Elite 110? It's pretty much the proposed project of the OP.



I own an SG05 myself however this is a nice alternative.


----------



## Phelan

The Elite 110 is a bit taller and wider than the SG05 though.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> The Elite 110 is a bit taller and wider than the SG05 though.


I agree! However if you want a shorter case without having to take the dremel out, this is a good alternative.


----------



## jvill

But it would be sweet to see someone do it on the sg05.
I would have loved to own something like that but I really need a full size gpu.


----------



## noobee

Here's a review page for the Elite 130:
http://www.hardocp.com/article/2014/04/09/cooler_master_elite_110_miniitx_case_review#.U3e6kK7_NFY

I think it's not bad as an alternative to the SG05 but a bit taller and wider but of course, less deep (i.e. length-wise). I have a gtx 750 for now so either of those cases will do and they are similarly priced.

I think it's between those two for me and then I can wait to see if I want to splurge on something like a M1 later. That's my fav. case so far but it's A) expensive and B) not available yet.

After buying everything, I'm worried that I will have to make due with whatever initial itx case I buy, though.







That's just one reason why I want it small and portable.


----------



## Nukemaster

Very nice small case.


----------



## Ght10

Hi all ,
Just thought I would show you my last project

*Specs

Case - Silverstone SG05B
Mb - GA-H55N-USB3
Cpu -i3-540
Gpu - XFX HD 5570
Ram - G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz
Cooler - H50 with x2 120mm Akasa Apache Ultra Silent Fan
case fans - 3x50x50x10
Psu - Silverstone ST45SF SFX 450w
Hd - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1.5TB
Slim dvd drive
Some pics of my rig (warning picture overload)


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I think it's between those two for me and then I can wait to see if I want to splurge on something like a M1 later. That's my fav. case so far but it's A) expensive and B) not available yet.
> 
> *After buying everything, I'm worried that I will have to make due with whatever initial itx case I buy, though.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just one reason why I want it small and portable.


Ah, the M1. I thought you said to me before that you were looking at cases under $100.

I've heard that the next ordering date of M1 cases is not more than a few weeks away. I have one of the first production run, and it is an excellent case.


----------



## noobee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Ah, the M1. I thought you said to me before that you were looking at cases under $100.
> 
> I've heard that the next ordering date of M1 cases is not more than a few weeks away. I have one of the first production run, and it is an excellent case.


Yes, I did say that.








Maybe, I won't get a chance. They are pretty popular and in demand. I didn't know the revision is out that soon.

I was fortunate to find $100 to buy my used GTX 750 card.


----------



## Nukemaster

Ght10, I like the internal layout and rear fan setup. The front fan is not for me, but one can not argue with the space/performance advantage.

Great work.

What store sells those short SATA cables?


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Ght10, I like the internal layout and rear fan setup. The front fan is not for me, but one can not argue with the space/performance advantage.
> 
> Great work.
> 
> What store sells those short SATA cables?


Thanks

I think they are asus short cable's mate sorry I'm not sure, but if you are looking for some smart / short cables in various lengths:thumb:


----------



## Nukemaster

Cool. Never thought about startech. They seem to have everything(not always at a good price, but everything).

Thanks.


----------



## Ght10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Cool. Never thought about startech. They seem to have everything(not always at a good price, but everything).
> 
> Thanks.


Your welcome mate:thumb:


----------



## nypuno

my sg05. water cooled gpu and cpu. i7 4770 and a 770 gtx


----------



## WiSK

Looks good Nypuno!









How are the temps?


----------



## nypuno

30c on the cpu idle and 32 on the gpu idle! adding a 60mm fan next to the psu to coo' the vram


----------



## WiSK

Hehe, do you only run it idle?







What about load temps?


----------



## nypuno

rofl totally zoned out on that one! LOAD is 49C on the GPU and 47 on the CPU!


----------



## WiSK

That's excellent


----------



## Nukemaster

nypuno, I would not worry about the memory, but the voltage regulators(the fan next to the psu will help that for sure) could use some cooling. Since the cards are designed to take gpu heated air over the vrm cooler, it would not take much air to keep things nice and cool.

Nice work by the way.


----------



## nypuno

thank you the tips and info! also if anyone is wondering the kraken g10 bracket does fit in this case. just dont pair it with the h75 because the thumb screws are huge and the top of the cooler gets in the way.


----------



## sshantt

Hi there

Just got all the stuff i need for my build, tried my best to keep it under 600

Gonna have it done by the end of the week when exams are over,







cant wait!!! might have a time lapse at the end of it

Here are the specs, tell me what you guys think (Im kinda worried about general cooling in there...)

CPU: Intel Core i5-4670K
MOBO: Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
CPU Cooler: CoolerMaster Seidon 120V
PSU: XFX 550W Core Edition 80+ Bronze (Mounted Fan Down)
Graphics Card: MSI GeForce GTX 760 1085MHz
Ram: Kingston 8GB (2 x 4GB) HyperX Fury Series 1866MHz
HDD: Seagate 1TB 2.5 inch Laptop Solid State Hybrid Drive

And if it turns out to be too hot in there i might get

Case Fan: Fractal Design SILENT SERIES R2 50MM
Case Fan: Scythe Slip Stream Sl Case Fan 2,000 rpm 120 x 120 x 12 mm

I already Modded the back to fit the PSU (just had to cut a bit of the left and bottom)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oooh white! and ATX PSU







good going


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oooh white! and ATX PSU







good going


----------



## sshantt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> oooh white! and ATX PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good going


Thanks







i was worried about modding since its the first computer I'm building, but it turns out its really fun.









And BTW Would anyone know if theres anything missing from Windows 8.1 pro embedded industry compared to normal 8.1 pro? Cause i got it from dreamspark for free as my uni is part of it.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The retail one can be flashed to more than 1 pc. That's pretty much it though I think.


----------



## xeepsn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sshantt*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i was worried about modding since its the first computer I'm building, but it turns out its really fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And BTW Would anyone know if theres anything missing from Windows 8.1 pro embedded industry compared to normal 8.1 pro? Cause i got it from dreamspark for free as my uni is part of it.


The embedded win 8.1 industry will work without any issue. You can install it like normal windows. It is even better than normal because you dont have the metro apps installed. You can install them if you want but it is not installed after install.


----------



## sshantt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xeepsn*
> 
> The embedded win 8.1 industry will work without any issue. You can install it like normal windows. It is even better than normal because you dont have the metro apps installed. You can install them if you want but it is not installed after install.


LOL, I see I'm not the only one who doesn't like metro


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Hey all, apologies for the late reply. I was about to start working on shortening the SG05 but a bunch of other things came up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Maybe there's no need for welding. You could do it with a drill, hacksaw and new rivets. You drill out the existing rivets, and you are left with the front+bottom+rear. You want to keep the front and rear intact for mounting stuff, so cut the bottom just in front of the motherboard standoffs. If you cut away some of the bottom-side-braces, you can slide the bottom plate into itself, under the motherboard. Then use like 6 rivets to secure the bottom plate. Cut the top braces to size and rivet those back as well.
> 
> The problem is the cover of the case. You would have to cut it from the rear, and leave extra metal to fold around the back. Fold with clamps and blocks of hard wood.
> 
> At least, that's how I'd approach it


Thanks for the idea. I was starting to think the same thing!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nypuno*
> 
> You ever get around to doing this? This is such a sweet idea, and I really want to try it.


I'll be shortening the SG05 within the next week or so and I'll put up pics when I'm done.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> But it would be sweet to see someone do it on the sg05.
> I would have loved to own something like that but I really need a full size gpu.


Yeah, that's the main concern I have. I know Asus and MSI made ITX 760s, however, I'm unsure if they'll keep doing that for the GTX 800 series. I hope they do.


----------



## Mack42

Hi folks,

Is a top down air cooler good enough too cool a i7 4770k in the SG05 (with or without overclocking)? Or is a AIO water cooler really needed?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> Is a top down air cooler good enough too cool a i7 4770k in the SG05 (with or without overclocking)? Or is a AIO water cooler really needed?


Yes you will be fine with a top down cooler, I recommend Silverstone NT06-Pro with a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 or Ap-29 (PWM mod).


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Yes you will be fine with a top down cooler, I recommend Silverstone NT06-Pro with a Gentle Typhoon AP-14 or Ap-29 (PWM mod).


Thanks! I've had my eyes on the Big Shuriken, with their slim fan on top which seems rather quiet and good looking. Was hoping the fan could stay below 1000 rpm so that it's silent (would like to try a silent air cooled SG05 build with the best CPU, but with a mid-performance GPU, and later possibly transition to water cooling). Would that be good enough as well, or do we need a rather high rpm on the fans in order to cool a 4770k beast?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Thanks! I've had my eyes on the Big Shuriken, with their slim fan on top which seems rather quiet and good looking. Was hoping the fan could stay below 1000 rpm so that it's silent (would like to try a silent air cooled SG05 build with the best CPU, but with a mid-performance GPU, and later possibly transition to water cooling). Would that be good enough as well, or do we need a rather high rpm on the fans in order to cool a 4770k beast?


I own the Scythe Big Shuriken 2, its a nice cooler and will fit perfectly with the SG05. I suggest another fan for it though as long as it's controlled you'll be golden. Your system will be cool, remember you stil have the main intake fan in the front to help.


----------



## jmdulay

Hi, everyone.

I just want to share my first ever ITX build. Roughly 50% complete, still need a GPU and an SSD. Going SFF is fun and challenging, I am never going back to full towers.









Front Shot


Interior w/ Silverstone Individually Sleeved Cables




SSD to be mounted on the floor, then planning on a GTX 760


Suggestions would be much appreciated. Good day, all!


----------



## Nukemaster

jmdulay, That looks good. Very clean.

I am not sure how you will mount the SSD on the floor, but if you are screwing it down, you may have to cut into the leg of the case like I did. I also had to notch out that standoff(if you place the drive closer to the front, you may not have this issue) on the floor(should have just removed the full thing).


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I also like the gigabyte layout as I find keeping the cables to the one side is better with this case.


----------



## jmdulay

Thanks, Nukemaster!

I've seen a guy over at [H] who mounted a drive on the bottom using velcro so I was sort of inspired by it.

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1040527631&postcount=2069



Anyway, I absolutely love the Gigabyte layout. It may be the worst when it comes to cooler options because of PCI-E clearance issues, but it is great for the SG05 when it comes to cable management.

Stock cooler does 40-45C idle, 65-70C load under Prime95. Ambient temps are at 30-33C. i5-3470 stock clocks. Do I need a better cooler or should this suffice?


----------



## Nukemaster

Unless you run Prime95 all day you should be ok. Even games do not load a system like Prime95. You are within the specs for the cpu.

I only swapped out my cooler for lower noise. Had to re-drill(move it over a bit) the bracket to fit, but it worked out well. I also filed the PSU screw holes upward to allow a bit more space because it was sitting on the cooler.


I see no issue with Velcro on SSDs. I have a hard drive with an SSD stacked on it, so wanted it solid







.
I personally would not do that with a hard drive in case it needs warranty work.

In a pinch I am sure you can find some stock style coolers that are better if you wanted a bit more cooling. Watch the memory too, sometimes a cooler will try to sit on it.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I just want to share my first ever ITX build. Roughly 50% complete, still need a GPU and an SSD. Going SFF is fun and challenging, I am never going back to full towers.


Nice clean build!


----------



## sshantt

I put my PC together yesterday







here are some pics

BTW some advice to future builders, pay more and get a modular PSU... It was hell trying to find a place for the extra wires









CPU temps are under 40 during heavy gaming while GPU temps peak at 69









Making the hard drive mount was so long but worth it


----------



## Nukemaster

Very nice work.

The drive mount is the stock one cut/bolted right?


----------



## akromatic

here is my temporary home for my 7850k





i'm glad to see more ATX PSU mod which begs the question why didnt silverstone predrill the holes for optional ATX PSU. it clearly fits and works with a low profile air cooler. ignore my cables though i didnt give it a second though for managing them this time round but none are restricting the front intake.

my wifi antennas are hidden behind the optical drive cover so they dont stick out during transportation


----------



## sshantt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very nice work.
> 
> The drive mount is the stock one cut/bolted right?


Yep... I cut the bottom to 1cm, cut a small notch off the top and cut the the little edge on the right side off so it would fit next to the PSU. I pushed it into a little gap between the front of the case and the front USB screws so it fits in tight, then drilled a hole on the support rod to keep it in place.









BTW I've uploaded the high resolution pics so you can open the original and check out the detail


----------



## sshantt

When I last opened the case I realised that the water Cooling pipes are leaning on the ram that's towards the front of the case, basically making it lean and almost touch the ram that's next to it. Would anybody know if that's something I should fix or is the motherboard strong enough to handle it?


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice clean build!


Thanks, WiSK! I actually remember you quite a lot in OCN as well as other forums whenever I think about what GPU to get with the SG05. Now I know the exact length of the card I should go for.

I'm thinking about a brand new reference GTX 760 or perhaps a used reference GTX 680? I can get either of the 2 for the same price in my country.

I don't know any GTX 770 or R9 280/280x in the market that would fit. I don't really wanna do any sort of mods on this case as well, so yeah.


----------



## xeepsn

The MSi 770 GTX OC will fit without any issue.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There is also that one Sapphire 280X that is shorter than all the others. Dual X if I recall. If Sapphire are to be believed, its as long as the case and should fit. Afraid I have not tested this theory.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Looks like we have a refreshed SG05 which will fit longer GPU's without cutting out the front. Otherwise known as the Silverstone SG13 Prototype. Target price is $30, with no internal 5.25 inch drive and optical bays. The front intake is compatible with a 120mm-140mm fan.

*SG13 Dimensions*: 222 mm (W) x 181 mm (H) x 285 mm (D) | 11.5L
*SG05 Dimensions:* 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H) x 276 mm (D) | 10.8L







*Source:* http://www.eteknix.com/silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014

*Source:* http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looks like we have a refreshed SG05 which will fit longer GPU's without cutting out the front. Otherwise known as the Silverstone SG13 Prototype. Target price is $30, with no internal 5.25 inch drive and optical bays. The front intake is compatible with a 120mm-140mm fan.
> 
> *SG13 Dimensions*: 222 mm (W) x 181 mm (H) x 285 mm (D) | 11.5L
> *SG05 Dimensions:* 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H) x 276 mm (D) | 10.8L
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2046693/width/500/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2046695/width/500/height/1000
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2046694/width/500/height/1000
> 
> *Source:* http://www.eteknix.com/silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014
> 
> *Source:* http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html


All that and a 600 watt SFX on the way too







.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Oho,sweet. Does that mean it'll fit a bunch of SSD's?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looks like we have a refreshed SG05 which will fit longer GPU's without cutting out the front. Otherwise known as the Silverstone SG13 Prototype. Target price is $30, with no internal 5.25 inch drive and optical bays. The front intake is compatible with a 120mm-140mm fan.
> 
> *SG13 Dimensions*: 222 mm (W) x 181 mm (H) x 285 mm (D) | 11.5L
> *SG05 Dimensions:* 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H) x 276 mm (D) | 10.8L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.eteknix.com/silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014
> 
> *Source:* http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html


lol as usual silverstone be waiting for SG14 when they make the 13 look better


----------



## Leviathan25

Hm... that would be great, except I really want an optical drive.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Tell me about it,I actually bought the SG05 over SG06 just to get a tray load drive with an eject button. Just cause almost everyone has WiFi in Europe/USA doesn't mean people don't still need ye ole DVD drive. BluRay is set to replace the DVD but still we need drives for this. Internal layout is what id like to find out,seems the PSU has been relocated.


----------



## noobee

I don't get it. If you have a longer video card, get a larger case?

This case doesn't look like it addressed the SSD mounting issue that the SG05 has. Although, it seems to be an update or revision on the earlier model cases (SG11/12) or something like that?
I read something about a $30 price but that doesn't sound right? I like that it doesn't have the ODD slot/rack, though. There's plenty of cases that have that and there's no need to use up room in a SFF case for an optical drive. Just get an external drive for the amount of times you'll need it. IMHO, of course.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If you have a longer video card still get the smallest case possible that fits it







. Just cause SG08 can fit it doesn't mean SG05 shouldn't. Besides, the space has always been there. If it fits similar stuff to Node 304 at a smaller size then huzzah. The new mesh actually seems nicer than the current one. And they stopped painting on their logo in a distracting white!


----------



## manwich

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looks like we have a refreshed SG05 which will fit longer GPU's without cutting out the front. Otherwise known as the Silverstone SG13 Prototype. Target price is $30, with no internal 5.25 inch drive and optical bays. The front intake is compatible with a 120mm-140mm fan.
> 
> *SG13 Dimensions*: 222 mm (W) x 181 mm (H) x 285 mm (D) | 11.5L
> *SG05 Dimensions:* 222 mm (W) x 176 mm (H) x 276 mm (D) | 10.8L
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Source:* http://www.eteknix.com/silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014/?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=silterstone-reveal-loads-of-new-chassis-at-computex-2014
> 
> *Source:* http://www.techspot.com/news/57031-silverstone-at-computex-30-mini-itx-case-and-a-massive-prototype-cube.html





I'm glad they added that slight adjustment with dimensions to allow most of the bigger video cards to fit, and made the whole front mesh w/o an optical bay. But at the same time I am not diggin the look of the front panel. IMO it looks out of place and very plasticy, especially with the weird honey comb vents on the side... I would have rather it be more streamlined with the rest of the case for a smoother look like the SG05 and not look like a plastic cap attached to the front end of the case. But for $30 it's still a good deal. i may hold out for that 600w psu though.


----------



## jvill

Hey guys, I'm planning to build an itx gaming rig with the sg05 3-4weeks from now and I'm just looking out for opinions on my planned build.

The list:
cpu: i7 4790
cooler: thermalright axp100 muscle
mobo: asus z97i plus / asrock z97e itx
ram: kingston hyperx black 2x8gb
gpu: gtx780 reference (or if budget permits, a 780ti reference. have the front cut to fit the card like others do and cover with the front panel)
psu: silverstone 450w sfx
ssd: crucial m500 240gb
case: sg05

I haven't bought anything yet, and I don't wanna mess up the build with clearance/thermal issues.
At stock, i think the axp100 can do a decent job cooling the 4790. And the gpu can do well on its own. But with relatively high ambient temps (it gets pretty hot in our country), you think it would be enough?
What do you guys think?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Drive support is kinda crap in the SG13 considering they chucked the ODD.They should make an ML06 sized ML07 that would be fun...I kinda like the ML09 though it has grown on me.


----------



## jvill

^
well i actually like sg05 better than sg13..


----------



## elvasoshexai

Has anybody here successfully fit an Asus GTX660 into the SG05 with all of the drive cages and everything in place, and without any hacking / mods on the case?

I compared a few GTX660s and the Asus seems to be a bit longer. Most are around 10.0"-10.1". This one is exactly 10.2" and I hear people say the available space is exactly 10.2". The Asus is also taller than the 5.11" max width as well, coming in at 5.2"


----------



## nypuno




----------



## WiSK

Strange, I can't see this text on your post, only when I press reply and remove the final < less-than-sign
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nypuno*
> 
> if it's the stock 660 - - No. I have a 670 with stock cooling, and the problem is putting on the hdd/slim drive cages. the corner where the gpu overlaps. But if you're if you get the ITX 760, I think it might fit without hacking and modding. >_


----------



## elvasoshexai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Strange, I can't see this text on your post, only when I press reply and remove the final < less-than-sign


was wondering why it was an empty post!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nypuno*
> 
> if it's the stock 660 - - No. I have a 670 with stock cooling, and the problem is putting on the hdd/slim drive cages. the corner where the gpu overlaps. But if you're if you get the ITX 760, I think it might fit without hacking and modding. >_


wait, so you have an asus gtx670 in your sg05, and it fit without the cages? 670 seems like a much larger card than the 660 at 10.7" x 5.4"


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nypuno*
> 
> if it's the stock 660 - - No. I have a 670 with stock cooling, and the problem is putting on the hdd/slim drive cages. the corner where the gpu overlaps. But if you're if you get the ITX 760, I think it might fit without hacking and modding.


I do not remember having issues with video cards. They would slide right past the hard drive.

I think the < and > caused the forum to think they tried to use a BBcode


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

The SG13 made me hesitate to pull the trigger on the SG05--until someone mentioned that it was a little larger to fit an ATX PSU. No thanks, and the front looks like a speaker, lol.

I just pulled the trigger on an SG05 as well as a Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex 140mm x 15mm fan, so expect a pic-loaded update on my shortened SG05 idea.

Was also thinking of fabbing a new front out of aluminum since I wont have space for a slim drive. If anyone has any advice, lmk.


----------



## Nukemaster

Can not wait for that update.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elvasoshexai*
> 
> was wondering why it was an empty post!
> wait, so you have an asus gtx670 in your sg05, and it fit without the cages? 670 seems like a much larger card than the 660 at 10.7" x 5.4"


I think with "stock cooler" he means a reference 670, not an Asus.


----------



## ChandrPr

Well, just went over to Microcenter and purchased most of the components for a silence optimized SG05 build.
Here is my planned build:

CPU: Core i5-4690k (on pre-order from amazon) Reason for k series is for the better TIM and so quieter cooler than for the overclocking, though I might do a little of that if I have the thermal headroom.
Cooler: Thermalright AXP-200 muscle. The biggest air cooler I could fit in...
Motherboard: Asrock Z97E-ITX. (Had better audio at that price point than any other.)
GPU: MSI GTX 760 itx. It is probably going to be the loudest component in my case. Didn't go with the twin frozr to allow for future case modding (more below).
RAM: 2x4GB Corsair Ballistix Sport.
SSD: Corsair M500 480GB (no hard drives in build for silence. Hard drives spinning annoys me the most).
PSU: Silverstone's new 500W SFX-L. Another component I am waiting on to release. Hopefully it is as quiet as I am hoping it is.








Case: SG05. The best SFF case in the market (tied with its brother the SG06). Need I say more?
And of course, Windows 8.1 (hoping linux gaming catches on though. Windows is becoming more and more like apple.)

The reason for the smaller GPU is to allow me to potentially shorten the length of the case in the future (space forward of motherboard is unnecessary with this build. Not using a dvd drive). I really want the smallest case I can get away with. GH0STSE7EN: Thanks for the idea. I hope your mod goes well. Hoping for good results! First I want to put my first build together, and see if the GPU fan annoys me too much.

Any comments on the build would be welcome. I am just hoping that the AXP-200 fits on the board with the heat pipes pointed towards the GPU. If it fits, it is going to be very tight. Good thing the GPU has a back plate.


----------



## Nukemaster

A shortened(or should I say less deep) SG05 would be interesting to see.


----------



## noobee

I hope someone takes a pic soon of the SG05 and SG13 beside one another. I think the idea of making more room for the PSU is good. That way, one can consider either the new SFX or the SFX-L. I guess those power supplies aren't released yet?!?







It will be interesting to discover how they do in terms of noise. Only the SFX can go into the SG05, I think. Right?


----------



## ChandrPr

I think the SFX-L should fit too, if the slim dvd drive tray was removed. Also, there is a fairly common mod to fit an ATX psu into the SG05, though that means sacrificing the drive tray, and cpu cooler height, and the mess of having long cables.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> I hope someone takes a pic soon of the SG05 and SG13 beside one another. I think the idea of making more room for the PSU is good. That way, one can consider either the new SFX or the SFX-L. I guess those power supplies aren't released yet?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will be interesting to discover how they do in terms of noise. Only the SFX can go into the SG05, I think. Right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChandrPr*
> 
> I think the SFX-L should fit too, if the slim dvd drive tray was removed. Also, there is a fairly common mod to fit an ATX psu into the SG05, though that means sacrificing the drive tray, and cpu cooler height, and the mess of having long cables.


Silverstone's ST45SFG and SX600G SFX PSU's should fit in both the SG05 and SG13 considering the former is packaged with an ATX mounting plate.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Any ideas how to add a case speaker?


----------



## Nukemaster

If is just for bios beep codes and stuff, you can get one that just hangs off the boards speaker connector.

Something like this.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16812201032


----------



## Allanitomwesh

That's actually really neat. Yeah its for bios beeps and those windows sounds


----------



## BaK2BaK

Hi guys,

Years ago when I offered the SG05 to my wife, at her first attempt to turn it on she pushed so hard on the power button that it stayed bent inside the case! I was really happy :-/
The easy fix I found was to rewire the power switch to the reset button.
Then I ordered 3 buttons from Silverstone to replace the broken one.

Now the SG05 is mine again, but even being careful didn't prevent the button to slightly bent inside the case again, the plastic is so thin. Didn't that happen to yours?

Seems like Silverstone did better with the SG08:


I still have 2 extra buttons but was wondering if someone already mod it to something more sturdy?


----------



## jvill

^
thanks for sharing that man, I will be careful when I get my build done on this case.


----------



## Nukemaster

Lucky for me my SG05 system's power button is almost never used(media center system so it is always on). It DOES feel like it would break easy if one does not know it has such short travel.

I am on my second button/led(but just the board under the actual button part) set because the power led failed on the first one.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I noticed from the get go it takes a really light tap to activate it ,so I stopped hulk smashing it.


----------



## OEM

Hello there...

Is it possible to fix the R9 280X in a SG06-LITE? I am ready to buy, but I am worried its a little too long to fit inside.

Thanks


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OEM*
> 
> Hello there...
> 
> Is it possible to fix the R9 280X in a SG06-LITE? I am ready to buy, but I am worried its a little too long to fit inside.
> 
> Thanks


All 280s are too long for the frame. The only possibility is to use one of the Powercolor models (10.5") and cut out part of the frame with a dremel to allow the card to fit.

Here's an example from Joseph Clemente with a Titan. If you compare with the stock pictures of the case, you can see where he's made the cutout.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> All 280s are too long for the frame. The only possibility is to use one of the Powercolor models (10.5") and cut out part of the frame with a dremel to allow the card to fit.
> 
> Here's an example from Joseph Clemente with a Titan. If you compare with the stock pictures of the case, you can see where he's made the cutout.


This was my inspiration! hahaha! Also the R9 280X can fit as long as he cuts out a hole like so with no problems if he decides to water-cool the GPU.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OEM*
> 
> Hello there...
> 
> Is it possible to fix the R9 280X in a SG06-LITE? I am ready to buy, but I am worried its a little too long to fit inside.
> 
> Thanks


Perhaps you could do this experiment for me








There is one and only one 280X that could POSSIBLY fit.
Superbiiz
Newegg
Sapphire R9 280X Dual X. It is significantly shorter than other R9 280X's at 262mm. That makes it the length of the case pre-cut,assuming sapphire measured it right at the factory.


----------



## beltt

Hi. Nice thread you got here.

I just got a SG05 a few weeks ago and currently im trying to sell 2 cases 2 motherboards and 2 atx psu's so i can get 2 more SG05's. I have a few questions for you guys:
1. Will a Asus 660 DC2 fit in the case without modding?
2. Will it be enough with a 300w psu? First system is i5 2400, Asus 7790, ssd, 4gigs of ram. Second system is i3 2100, Xfx 7770,ssd 4gigs of ram.

Kind regards


----------



## Allanitomwesh

1.Yep,660's fit.
2.the 300w ST30SF should suffice for either system.


----------



## beltt

Thanks for the answer.

I tried to install the 660 yesterday but i think i has to go through the front..
I tried to search a bit about the 2nd question and my conclusion is the same as yours. Booth systems will most likely stay under 200w.

I have another question. Which CPU coolers would fit? Low noise and price is prefered.

Will the ZALMAN CNPS 8900 Quiet fit?

Kind regards


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yep,strip the case naked and the gpu will fit.


----------



## jmdulay

I've finally gotten around to finishing my rig. Added a Crucial MX100 and MSI GTX 760 ITX.

Build is almost complete. Only thing missing is a CPU cooler. Gotta save up for the H60, since all the decent low profile coolers are not available in my country (AXP-100, Samuel17, Gabriel, etc.)


Now the SG05 doesn't feel that cramped anymore.


Lots of room with this graphics card. It also exhausts up top, right where the vents are.


Not the most creative way of SSD mounting, but it gets the job done.


My Scythe GT has a really short fan cable, quite the eyesore on this side.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good.

Floating ssd may not be for all, but it should not be an issue


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> I've finally gotten around to finishing my rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I like your cable management!


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Looks good.
> 
> Floating ssd may not be for all, but it should not be an issue


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I like your cable management!


Thanks! The SSD could've been mounted on the sides or somewhere (even bought a couple of Velcro strips) but I was getting annoyed by the SATA Power cable. Too messy to look at with 4 leads.

So I tucked all the wires up top together with the SSD. Actually sits quite snug there once the cover is on.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you stick with 2.5 inch drives in the future, you only actually need 2 wires(ground and 5v) for the sata power


----------



## beltt

Which CPU coolers would fit? Low noise and price is prefered.

Will the ZALMAN CNPS 8900 Quiet fit?

Regards


----------



## GH0STSE7EN

Hey guys, I started building my SG05 earlier last week and just got some pictures up on a build log. It's still coming together so all cable cleaning and aesthetic mods will have to wait, lol.


----------



## killer8297

I need some help!
I want to fit a full size atx psu as well as a 3.5" hhd in to the case, is that possible with this case?

I'm converting my atx to itx and want to spend the least amount of money possible.
I also like to add that I have aZalmen cpu liquid cooler, 120gb ssd and gtx 670 that will go into the rig.
My biggest problem is my 3TB drive and the powersupply.


----------



## beltt

Hi guys. Which of these would be the best and most quite cooling solution for my 3570?

1. ZALMAN CNPS 8900 Quiet fit

2. Corsair H55 (Can get a BIG discount on this atm)

Regards


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killer8297*
> 
> I need some help!
> I want to fit a full size atx psu as well as a 3.5" hhd in to the case, is that possible with this case?
> 
> I'm converting my atx to itx and want to spend the least amount of money possible.
> I also like to add that I have aZalmen cpu liquid cooler, 120gb ssd and gtx 670 that will go into the rig.
> My biggest problem is my 3TB drive and the powersupply.


Installing an ATX PSU is easily doable. Just cut the SFX support brace off the back panel and drill new holes to mount the ATX PSU.


----------



## beltt

Sorry for bumping this question again:-/ Which of these would be the best and most quite cooling solution for my 3570?

1. ZALMAN CNPS 8900 Quiet fit http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/low-profile-heat-sink-mini-itx,3639-16.html

2. Corsair H55 (Can get a BIG discount on this atm) http://www.hardocp.com/article/2012/12/03/new_corsair_h60_h55_cpu_liquid_coolers_review/1#.U8I7V2flqAg

I hope someone can answer quickly as the discount on the H55 ends tonight.

Regards


----------



## WiSK

Hi Beltt, I saw your question before, but didn't answer because don't own either of those coolers. Have you checked for reviews of either of them?


----------



## beltt

Hi there WiSK.

I have read a few ones and booth seem to be good at cooling and very quite too. But im wondering which of the will make the least noise.
My guess would be the H55 because it replaces the stock 120 mm fan of the SG05 and also the current Intel CPU cooler = 1 cooler instead of 2 = less noise..
Or am i missing something? My priority is noise lvls as booth seem to be way better then the Intel cooler when it come to cooling.
Price wise the differense is about 5 USD which wouldnt make a difference.

Regards


----------



## WiSK

Unless you can find a review directly comparing the two, it's hard to say which will be more silent.

I think you are missing something when you say "1 cooler instead of 2 = less noise.." because the H55 fan is blowing through a radiator, which causes a bit more noise than the stock SG05 fan blowing without restriction. And the pump might make some sound too.

Having said that, overall I would personally go with the liquid cooling solution, just because the airflow in the SG05 works well with such systems. As long as you have the H55 fan drawing in fresh air from the front, and then the PSU fan faced down, helping to pull air across the case and out the back - a kind of windtunnel effect. I've done that some years ago with the old model H60 and it worked fine. But I never tried an air cooler in the SG05, so I have no idea if temps and noise would have been better otherwise.


----------



## munkychump

Hey everyone,

I've had my SG05 since last year, when I read through most of the SG05 threads and projects on here, but I put off changing from the stock cooler and integrated graphics until now since I'm no longer travelling, and I'm back in a stable job with money to waste.









So, I like to research the crap out of everything and believe heavily in planning before jumping in and do something. I made a pretty exact Sketchup model of the SG05 and tried placing various radiators and heatsinks in to see what would fit and how I could rearrange things. I've spent hours pouring over temp and noise stats and trying all sorts of coolers in the Sketchup case. I even contemplated trying to jam a H220 in there, but I would have had to do some major modifications to the case and I wasn't sure I'd have space for a decent GPU (except the 760 minis from ASUS or MSI), but finally, after much measuring and double checking, I went out and bought an H80i which I knew would fit with 4mm to spare in front of the motherboard.

Unfortunately, the specified measurements on the box and Corsair's website are totally wrong. I got everything home today, and the radiator is about 43mm wide instead of 38mm; it's also about 156-158mm long instead of 152mm.. I'm sure this wouldn't matter for many people, but getting the most from the SG05 means everything goes down to the last few mm!

So my questions are:

Has anyone ever actually seen an H80i in the SG05? I've heard mention of it being done, but I can't actually find any pictures, projects or threads.. the only threads I've found are someone saying they'll use it and then using something else like an H70, or just enquiring about it with no conclusive answers. If it's been done, I'd really like to see how, so I'm not flying blind.. if it simply can't be, I may have to take it back to the store and try and get a refund based on the false information on the box.

Does it matter if I mount the H80i sideways? I know Corsair recommends both tubes at the bottom for optimal performance, but will it do any damage having the tubes on the side with one higher than the other? There is no indication as the the flow direction, so I'm not sure if this matters or not.

And finally, I can get a few extra mm if I slice up the front metal panel and put the front fan directly against the plastic cover, this would enable me to fit the radiator and fans in front of the motherboard (with the fan pushing against the edge but not touching any components) but it would mean it's not secured to the case (unless I put screws right through the front cover which I've decided is going too far!).. any suggestions on how it could be secured if I decide to do this?

Any suggestions, advice, or links greatly appreciated! I figure I've got a few days to figure this out before deciding whether to try for a refund or not.

Cheers!


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've had my SG05 since last year, when I read through most of the SG05 threads and projects on here, but I put off changing from the stock cooler and integrated graphics until now since I'm no longer travelling, and I'm back in a stable job with money to waste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I like to research the crap out of everything and believe heavily in planning before jumping in and do something. I made a pretty exact Sketchup model of the SG05 and tried placing various radiators and heatsinks in to see what would fit and how I could rearrange things. I've spent hours pouring over temp and noise stats and trying all sorts of coolers in the Sketchup case. I even contemplated trying to jam a H220 in there, but I would have had to do some major modifications to the case and I wasn't sure I'd have space for a decent GPU (except the 760 minis from ASUS or MSI), but finally, after much measuring and double checking, I went out and bought an H80i which I knew would fit with 4mm to spare in front of the motherboard.
> 
> Unfortunately, the specified measurements on the box and Corsair's website are totally wrong. I got everything home today, and the radiator is about 43mm wide instead of 38mm; it's also about 156-158mm long instead of 152mm.. I'm sure this wouldn't matter for many people, but getting the most from the SG05 means everything goes down to the last few mm!
> 
> So my questions are:
> 
> Has anyone ever actually seen an H80i in the SG05? I've heard mention of it being done, but I can't actually find any pictures, projects or threads.. the only threads I've found are someone saying they'll use it and then using something else like an H70, or just enquiring about it with no conclusive answers. If it's been done, I'd really like to see how, so I'm not flying blind.. if it simply can't be, I may have to take it back to the store and try and get a refund based on the false information on the box.
> 
> Does it matter if I mount the H80i sideways? I know Corsair recommends both tubes at the bottom for optimal performance, but will it do any damage having the tubes on the side with one higher than the other? There is no indication as the the flow direction, so I'm not sure if this matters or not.
> 
> And finally, I can get a few extra mm if I slice up the front metal panel and put the front fan directly against the plastic cover, this would enable me to fit the radiator and fans in front of the motherboard (with the fan pushing against the edge but not touching any components) but it would mean it's not secured to the case (unless I put screws right through the front cover which I've decided is going too far!).. any suggestions on how it could be secured if I decide to do this?
> 
> Any suggestions, advice, or links greatly appreciated! I figure I've got a few days to figure this out before deciding whether to try for a refund or not.
> 
> Cheers!


H70 is dimensionally the same as the H80i IIRC, and I put an H70 in my Pandora build that can be found in my sig. I think it's also listed in the OP.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> H70 is dimensionally the same as the H80i IIRC, and I put an H70 in my Pandora build that can be found in my sig. I think it's also listed in the OP.


Thanks for your reply; your build was actually one of the inspirations for me choosing to go the AIO cooler route.. and the H70 is actually a thicker rad than the H80i, but I'd prefer two fans in push pull running slower than one fan working overtime.. which is also how the H80i is designed So, the H70 is about 75mm thick whereas the H80i is spec'd to be 88mm total, but is actually 92.6mm, so I'm really asking specifically about an H80i being used with two fans.

Also, the H70 has more flexible tubing which takes up less space and bends around easier for the angles required to mount to a CPU that's so close to the rad due to the small case.

I may have to downgrade to an H75 or just use one fan, both of which feel like an acceptance of defeat!


----------



## Nukemaster

The H80i actually works quite well with just a single fan anyway.

2 x NF P12's only performed about 3-4 degrees better on my setup than a single one in pull only.


----------



## Phelan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Thanks for your reply; your build was actually one of the inspirations for me choosing to go the AIO cooler route.. and the H70 is actually a thicker rad than the H80i, but I'd prefer two fans in push pull running slower than one fan working overtime.. which is also how the H80i is designed So, the H70 is about 75mm thick whereas the H80i is spec'd to be 88mm total, but is actually 92.6mm, so I'm really asking specifically about an H80i being used with two fans.
> 
> Also, the H70 has more flexible tubing which takes up less space and bends around easier for the angles required to mount to a CPU that's so close to the rad due to the small case.
> 
> I may have to downgrade to an H75 or just use one fan, both of which feel like an acceptance of defeat!


2 fans just won't fit unless one is external. A single fan with high static pressure like a Cooler Master or Akasa Viper will more than suffice.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The H80i actually works quite well with just a single fan anyway.
> 
> 2 x NF P12's only performed about 3-4 degrees better on my setup than a single one in pull only.


Well, that makes me feel a little better, I might commit to the H80i then and test the system with the radiator outside the case in each configuration to see the difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phelan*
> 
> 2 fans just won't fit unless one is external. A single fan with high static pressure like a Cooler Master or Akasa Viper will more than suffice.


Like I sort-of mentioned, I can get the few extra milimeters needed by cutting a hole for the fan in the metal front, but I'd need a way to secure the radiator in place since the hole would obviously have to be bigger than the screw holes in the fan. Thus avoiding mounting it externally. This would be my preferred option if I can secure it properly, but from what you're both saying, this may all be moot if the temps. don't drop significantly in a single fan configuration.

But do you think I will run into problems having the rad mounted sideways? I would have thought it wouldn't be an issue, but the fact that the manual only mentions mounting the rad with the tubes at the top or bottom, and doesn't mention mounting it sideways worries me a little. Mounting sideways makes it easier for bending the tubing around without taking up space where the video card will sit.. once I get one.

Thanks to both of you for your help and suggestions.. I'll check out those fans too.


----------



## Nukemaster

I know my Asetek unit makes more noise sideways. It still seemed to work.

When I get a chance, I can try my tower on its 2 sides with the H80i to see what it does.

Please note not all H80i work the same(they are all built the same, but some users reports lots of noise and mine is near silent. I am not sure if it is just luck or more/less liquid in some systems).

EDIT,

If you cut the case to make it flit closer, maybe just large washers will be enough to avoid it falling into the case screw holes.

I had personally wondered of one could ever cut a fan just right so it fit into the case from the front. That would require cutting all the ears off the one side of the fan and enlarging the hole a bit.

The problem is this was about getting a fan into the case, not one that a rad attaches to(no screw holes inside the case).

Something like this.









Now if you can cut the case to allow the fan to slip in at a 45 and twist into place it may just allow a bit of extra space. The problem with that would be weakening of the case(you have to cut the full height of the case or close to it). Straps that can be reattached after mounting a fan could regain some of this strength.

Lots of work and fun.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I know my Asetek unit makes more noise sideways. It still seemed to work.
> 
> When I get a chance, I can try my tower on its 2 sides with the H80i to see what it does.
> 
> Please note not all H80i work the same(they are all built the same, but some users reports lots of noise and mine is near silent. I am not sure if it is just luck or more/less liquid in some systems).


I ended up calling Corsair tech support today, and they confirmed that the it's designed to be mounted any way you like, so that makes me feel a lot better about moving things around. I'll start testing mine tonight to see how it goes in various positions and configurations.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> EDIT,
> 
> If you cut the case to make it flit closer, maybe just large washers will be enough to avoid it falling into the case screw holes.
> 
> I had personally wondered of one could ever cut a fan just right so it fit into the case from the front. That would require cutting all the ears off the one side of the fan and enlarging the hole a bit.
> 
> The problem is this was about getting a fan into the case, not one that a rad attaches to(no screw holes inside the case).
> 
> Something like this.
> .........
> 
> Now if you can cut the case to allow the fan to slip in at a 45 and twist into place it may just allow a bit of extra space. The problem with that would be weakening of the case(you have to cut the full height of the case or close to it). Straps that can be reattached after mounting a fan could regain some of this strength.
> 
> Lots of work and fun.


Cutting the ears off and loading the fan through the front is GENIUS!! I'll do some measurements tonight to see if I have enough space between the inner front panel and the front cover to do this. I would need to make some spacers between the inner front panel and the rad to make sure it stays firm and nothing shifts, but I think this could work well. I should have a spare cheapo 120mm fan lying around somewhere that I could butcher to do a test with. I'm beginning to feel pretty good about this!

I'm also thinking about shifting the fan and rad as far to the right and as low as I can so that the tubes run along the right side of the case avoiding the ram and making the rad lower which will enable me to still use the 2.5" hard drive/DVD drive bay.. this will mean that the fan is no longer centered with the front grill, but I don't think it will impede airflow that much, and it will make it easier for mounting my 2 SSDs.


----------



## Nukemaster

Even with the ears off the fan you will still have to cut the case to make it fit.

I am sure I have seen pictures on the web of people who have mounted the all in one lower to leave the top open.

You may also be able to mount a 2.5 inch drive on the floor(if the all in one clears it) or on the side like many users on here have done.

In my case I stacked 2.5 inch drives on the case floor. I also had them on the side of the case attached to a metal plate like many other users have, I moved them to clean things up a bit. With no all in one, I did not have to worry about height of floor drives. I did have to cut a small standoff that the case has on the floor for a never released card reader.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I did have to cut a small standoff that the case has on the floor for a never released card reader.


That stand-off was there for a business order they had. It was never the intention to release the card reader to the public. Funnily enough, they didn't remove it in the FT03-mini, they just made sure the SSD holder is above it


----------



## Nukemaster

They had another case with a reader that appears to fit as well, but I would not buy another case for a card reader. I did want a card reader for this case.

This leaves me wondering if it would fit.
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-all-in-one-card-reader-for-ml02-and-lc19-black


----------



## Kyronn94

So I started a thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1501359/alternative-to-the-760-gigabyte-brix-gaming#post_22581108

Figured I'd post in the owners club instead









I can't decide between the SG-05 and the SG-08 (and their included power supplies)
Specifically:
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg05bb-450-usb-30-sugo-mini-itx-black-cube-case-all-black-with-450w-sfx-psu-80-plus-bron
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg08b-usb-30-sugo-sff-mini-itx-with-600w-80plus-bronze-psu-black

As for the other parts, I'll be using my Asus 760 mini and I would like to use something like an H60 on an i5, with only and SSD.
I'm fairly sure that both cases fit what I want, albeit with a velcro'd SSD.
I'm leaning towards the SG-05, unless the power supply is loud - I have heard mixed things about 300W+ SFX power supplies.
Can anyone shed some light on this?


----------



## WiSK

Oh the ST45SF - it's not a silent PSU. Never really bothered me, but plenty of people posted that it's too loud.

With a short GPU like that you can put the H60 sideways and then optical drive tray still fits. Although you might need to snip/drill out part of it, can't remember. Anyway, you could stick the SSD at the top of the case easily.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I started a thread here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1501359/alternative-to-the-760-gigabyte-brix-gaming#post_22581108
> 
> Figured I'd post in the owners club instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the SG-05 and the SG-08 (and their included power supplies)
> Specifically:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg05bb-450-usb-30-sugo-mini-itx-black-cube-case-all-black-with-450w-sfx-psu-80-plus-bron
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg08b-usb-30-sugo-sff-mini-itx-with-600w-80plus-bronze-psu-black
> 
> As for the other parts, I'll be using my Asus 760 mini and I would like to use something like an H60 on an i5, with only and SSD.
> I'm fairly sure that both cases fit what I want, albeit with a velcro'd SSD.
> I'm leaning towards the SG-05, unless the power supply is loud - I have heard mixed things about 300W+ SFX power supplies.
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


Get the SG05 and proceed to mod the front to take long GPU's. Makes it perfect. SG08 does have the ATX psu but then it it quite a ways larger. The 600W SFX is pretty much confirmed quiet,and that is enough power for any 1 GPU system.
http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg05bb-lite-usb-30-sugo-sff-mini-itx-case-all-black-120mm-silent-fan-w-o-psu-(sfx) The no PSU version.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> So I started a thread here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1501359/alternative-to-the-760-gigabyte-brix-gaming#post_22581108
> 
> Figured I'd post in the owners club instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't decide between the SG-05 and the SG-08 (and their included power supplies)
> Specifically:
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg05bb-450-usb-30-sugo-mini-itx-black-cube-case-all-black-with-450w-sfx-psu-80-plus-bron
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg08b-usb-30-sugo-sff-mini-itx-with-600w-80plus-bronze-psu-black
> 
> As for the other parts, I'll be using my Asus 760 mini and I would like to use something like an H60 on an i5, with only and SSD.
> I'm fairly sure that both cases fit what I want, albeit with a velcro'd SSD.
> I'm leaning towards the SG-05, unless the power supply is loud - I have heard mixed things about 300W+ SFX power supplies.
> Can anyone shed some light on this?


I've just successfully mounted an H80i sideways in push/pull in my case without modding.. thanks to Nukemaster's help, I may cut the case and move the rad lower and to the right to allow room for a full size videocard which would also allow the DVD/SSD drive bay to fit... although now that I know the hidden bay window at the bottom of the case and spare stand-off were original created for a card reader, I may just leave everything where it is and see if I can find one that fits there nicely. Like Nukemaster, I did want a card reader for this case.. it's more useful to me than a DVD drive.

Looking at your other thread and system specs, you will have no problems at all. If you mount the H60 sideways you will be able to keep the DVD/SSD bay but not the 3.5" HDD bay, and whichever way you mount it, it definitely won't interfere with the 760 Mini. I now have two SSDs strapped to the side of the PSU and one 3.5" HDD sitting on top the the radiator.. besides the cable management problem, I could fit a 760 mini in there as well.

As WiSK said, the ST45SF isn't silent, but I also don't find it too loud; however, since changing from the stock cooler, I've noticed how loud it actually is. In fact I just disconnected both the Corsair fans and ran the H80i passive. There was no change in the level of noise, and all of it is coming from the PSU fan.. but again, I personally don't find it annoying or that loud. Maybe I'm just used to the stock cooler!


----------



## Nukemaster

Can we get some pictures of this SG05 H80i setup please?


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Can we get some pictures of this SG05 H80i setup please?


Sure.. you'll have to excuse the grainy photos, it's 3am and I'm about to go to bed.. so I didn't have time to get the lighting right (hence the high ISO grainy look) and provide some back light to see inside the case properly...


Here you can see that I've just place my 3.5" HDD on top of the rad, it's a tight fit because I have a layer of cardboard about 1.5mm thick between wrapped around it for protection (the red bit). You can also see that I jammed most of the power cables up between the HDD and PSU.. I was trying to keep as much out of the direct line of the fan as possible.. not sure having it all jammed in one place is a good idea though. For one, the case cover is a very tight fit.. mainly due to that cardboard.


As you would know from my previous posts, I mounted the H80i sideways which hasn't caused any significant noise problems or anything else that I was worried about. It also makes it easier to get those tubes under the PSU and will mean I can fit a video card in without any problem from the tubes when I finally get around to choosing one.
In this photo, you can also see (sort of) a potential problem with the front USB/Audio cables.. they have to be bent at a 90° angle up and over the rad to get to the connectors on the motherboard.


Finally, on the left side you can see where the two SSDs are mounted on the side of the PSU and the horrible mass of power and SATA cables that are the bane of any build. Unfortunately, I couldn't get any better shots than this of the H80i, but let me know what you want to see and I can take more photos in the morning. I'll try and get some close up shots of how close it all is to the motherboard etc.

I have an Asrock Z87E-ITX motherboard.. the main problem with it is the placement of the front USB connector next to the main power connector which are both right in front of the fan and the front audio connector being at the back of the board which the cable can no longer reach due to the H80i being in the way.

My plan is to shorten the power cables and SATA cables and lengthen the front USB and audio cables so they can easily run along the front of the case over or under the rad and then on to their connectors. But I will probably leave it all as is for now as I'm thinking of upgrading to the SX600-G PSU when it comes out, so there's no point in cutting up my current PSU cables.

I will also either lower the rad to get the DVD drive bay back in which means cutting the case, or make a bracket to lift the 3.5" HDD off the rad slightly. If I can find a card reader that fits in the bay you were talking about, I'll leave the rad where it is and ditch the DVD bay.

Also, unless I get a 760 Mini video card, I'll definitely have to move the rad more to the right.. but right now I'm pretty pleased with how it all fits!


----------



## Kyronn94

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Oh the ST45SF - it's not a silent PSU. Never really bothered me, but plenty of people posted that it's too loud.
> 
> With a short GPU like that you can put the H60 sideways and then optical drive tray still fits. Although you might need to snip/drill out part of it, can't remember. Anyway, you could stick the SSD at the top of the case easily.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Get the SG05 and proceed to mod the front to take long GPU's. Makes it perfect. SG08 does have the ATX psu but then it it quite a ways larger. The 600W SFX is pretty much confirmed quiet,and that is enough power for any 1 GPU system.
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/silverstone-sg05bb-lite-usb-30-sugo-sff-mini-itx-case-all-black-120mm-silent-fan-w-o-psu-(sfx) The no PSU version.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> I've just successfully mounted an H80i sideways in push/pull in my case without modding.. thanks to Nukemaster's help, I may cut the case and move the rad lower and to the right to allow room for a full size videocard which would also allow the DVD/SSD drive bay to fit... although now that I know the hidden bay window at the bottom of the case and spare stand-off were original created for a card reader, I may just leave everything where it is and see if I can find one that fits there nicely. Like Nukemaster, I did want a card reader for this case.. it's more useful to me than a DVD drive.
> 
> Looking at your other thread and system specs, you will have no problems at all. If you mount the H60 sideways you will be able to keep the DVD/SSD bay but not the 3.5" HDD bay, and whichever way you mount it, it definitely won't interfere with the 760 Mini. I now have two SSDs strapped to the side of the PSU and one 3.5" HDD sitting on top the the radiator.. besides the cable management problem, I could fit a 760 mini in there as well.
> 
> As WiSK said, the ST45SF isn't silent, but I also don't find it too loud; however, since changing from the stock cooler, I've noticed how loud it actually is. In fact I just disconnected both the Corsair fans and ran the H80i passive. There was no change in the level of noise, and all of it is coming from the PSU fan.. but again, I personally don't find it annoying or that loud. Maybe I'm just used to the stock cooler!


Thanks for the replies!
What about the modular version - the ST45SF-G - Is that any better?
There is also the Be Quiet SFX Power 2, 400W.

Can't seem to find the 600W silverstone, has it been released yet?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kyronn94*
> 
> Thanks for the replies!
> What about the modular version - the ST45SF-G - Is that any better?
> There is also the Be Quiet SFX Power 2, 400W.
> 
> Can't seem to find the 600W silverstone, has it been released yet?


The 600W is coming end of the month or august.Can't comment much on the be quiet,it's a FSP built unit if I recall,and those are solid. The 450W Gold really kicks in the fan when loaded,but is otherwise fine.Whilst being modular is nice,most times you end up plugging in pretty much all the cables depending on the build. Get the lite,mod it as you wait for the 600 W.Throw in a 290X for oomph


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> The 600W is coming end of the month or august.


I just got a reply from SilverStone advising that the SX600-G is "under shipping to our distributor and will release to retail market very soon." I hope that's not just a line to keep me from looking elsewhere because I really want to jam a 290 or 290X into my case, and it (apparently) needs more power on the 12v rail than the 450W can provide, but if it's not going to be here until September or later, I'll just pull the trigger on an lesser video card or an overpriced nVidia.

On another note, SilverStone also don't make (and couldn't/wouldn't) recommend a card reader for the bottom bay on the SG05 which means I'll have to trawl the interwebs for a suitable option, or modify one myself... another project to add to the list!


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> it's a FSP built unit if I recall,and those are solid


Both the ST45SF-G and the SX600-G are built by Enhance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> I just got a reply from SilverStone advising that the SX600-G is "under shipping to our distributor and will release to retail market very soon." I hope that's not just a line to keep me from looking elsewhere because I really want to jam a 290 or 290X into my case, and it (apparently) needs more power on the 12v rail than the 450W can provide, but if it's not going to be here until September or later, I'll just pull the trigger on an lesser video card or an overpriced nVidia.


The ST45SF-G has plenty of juice to power a 290X. But I suggest waiting for the SX600-G just because it will be a lot quieter at idle than the previous model.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> The ST45SF-G has plenty of juice to power a 290X. But I suggest waiting for the SX600-G just because it will be a lot quieter at idle than the previous model.


Yeah, I'd received conflicting reports on how many amps the 290X draws; on every thread where someone asks, there's always an argument!

I just ran some numbers through a power supply calculator, and with my system (2 x SSD, 1 x HDD, no overclock), a 290 would be okay, but a 290X wouldn't leave much headroom.. and I believe the PSU will be much louder if it's running so close to it's limit.

I'll probably go for the 290 anyway since it's currently at a sweeter spot for price vs performance than the 290X - at least in Australia, and I can hold off overclocking until the SX600-G gets here.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Yeah, I'd received conflicting reports on how many amps the 290X draws; on every thread where someone asks, there's always an argument!


Of course there's always an argument. I only say it's plenty because I have been following the build logs of a few guys who are using this combination of hardware. For example, if you search [H]forum for Phuncz M1 build you can see for yourself.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Both the ST45SF-G and the SX600-G are built by Enhance.


Yes,but BeQuiet's SFX units are all from FSP to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Yes,but BeQuiet's SFX units are all from FSP to the best of my knowledge.


Yes sorry I read it quickly and didn't realise you were talking about BeQuiet as well


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Of course there's always an argument. I only say it's plenty because I have been following the build logs of a few guys who are using this combination of hardware. For example, if you search [H]forum for Phuncz M1 build you can see for yourself.


Oh man, I didn't realise anyone was running a 290X with the ST45SF - this whole time I've been searching for examples of 290/290Xes in SG05s... I didn't even think to search by the PSU!









Thanks for pointing to an example of it being done; it's much more refreshing than the arguments based on specs and theory. I'm now looking for a 290/290X that fits the SG05.

Phuncz build actually has similar specs to my plans for the SG05 until I realised that to fit an H220, I'd have to move the PSU to the front and (unless I re-wired the PSU) would be limited to a 760 mini video card which was a deal breaker.

Anyhoo, I mentioned yesterday that I'd post better lit shots of my case with the H80i, so for anyone interested:


This is a pretty good all-round shot showing how it all fits (with the SATA cables removed); the bunch of power cables at the top actually sit higher and don't obstruct the fan as much as shown here. Also, on the far left is the black USB cable for the H80i which is way too long and will have to be shortened. The H80i tubes can also be pushed lower if need be but only if pressure is put on them.. but I guess they're fine as they are.


Here you can see the two main fan obstructions, the main power cable and the front USB cable.. not much I can do about those except to shorten and tightly sleeve the power cable and possibly rewire the front USB to an alternate connector that can bend more or doesn't have such high molded plastic, although I'm not sure if that even exists.


This is how close the motherboard plug and fan are. The image is a bit misleading because the fan screw makes it look like they connect, but they aren't actually inline and there is enough space between the push-clip and the fan to slip a small screwdriver in and release the clip to disconnect the plug. Still, it's tighter than I'd like.


----------



## Kyronn94

Thanks for the info about the PSU's guys









I won't be building it for a month or two, so the SX600-G should have been released by then








I will only be using a 760 too, so it should be nice and quiet as it won't be pushed too hard.


----------



## Nukemaster

As long as you are somewhat more careful with parts and clock speeds a 290x should be ok on the 450 watt power supply. I mean you do not run daily furmarks do you?

On the topic of cable clutter, I removed the cables I did not need from my power supply








It even has a 5 volt fan connector for my DVD drive(smaller plug less space wasted).

The SSD next to the power supply actually fits quite well. I like it.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> As long as you are somewhat more careful with parts and clock speeds a 290x should be ok on the 450 watt power supply. I mean you do not run daily furmarks do you?
> 
> On the topic of cable clutter, I removed the cables I did not need from my power supply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It even has a 5 volt fan connector for my DVD drive(smaller plug less space wasted).
> 
> The SSD next to the power supply actually fits quite well. I like it.


Yeah, I won't do any overclocks, but the bigger problem is finding a 290/290x that fits the SG05 and avoids the H80i!

Finding correct dimensions is critical to fitting more powerful components in the SG05, and since Corsair listed the H80i as being 7mm thinner and about 5-7mm shorter than it is, I have even less room to play with.

For length, I commonly see 262mm as being the limit (without cutting the case I believe).. I've measured it to be 263.2mm (but I could be off by .5mm!) Cutting out the metal front gets you 6mm extra, and then the front plastic is 3mm thick, so you could shave that down for an extra mm or two.. Giving a total of 268-270mm before you breach the front cover.

For width, I haven't done as exact a measurement, but I make it ~44mm from the slot to the side of the case

With the H80i, I literally have no play either way.. the shortest 290x card I've been able to find is the Powercolor PCS+ which their site states is "266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm" but which various reviews measure as 295mm long and 45.72mm wide.. too big either way.
From the photos of the PCS+ 290x, it looks like a 2.5 slot card, so I seriously doubt it's only 38mm thick.

I can move the H80i about 7mm to the right which will allow a video card with no backplate to fit.. but any more than that and I'll have to either cut into the SG05 power/reset switch circuit board or wire up a newer, thinner one - which still only gets me about 3-4mm more. So the backplate would be touching the rad and even then it might be pushing the video card to the left a bit.

I'm beginning to wonder why manufacturers bother to put up any dimensions up at all!

I'm still holding on to the hope that the Powercolor TurboDuo 290 will fit as it has a thinner and (what looks to be) shorter heatsink compared to the PCS+ cards, but Powercolor cards of any kind are hard to find in Australia. If I can't get that, I will either have to pay $100 more for a GTX 780 or drop down to a GTX 770 or 280x.

When I said I was doing an SFF build, my brother warned me I would either have to accept lower power or pay through the nose for components that fit.. but I didn't realise how frustrating it would be!

I intend to cut unused cables as well.. and I like the idea of using a fan connector to save more space.. I might do that myself!
There are actually 2 SSDs mounted on my PSU, with two thick cardboard strips to provide an air gap next to the PSU as it was quite warm.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Check out Club 3D's cards. Their cooler RoyalCard coolers are very compact. Another compact cooler is HIS IceQ,it doesn't stick out much.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Yeah, I won't do any overclocks, but the bigger problem is finding a 290/290x that fits the SG05 and avoids the H80i!
> 
> Finding correct dimensions is critical to fitting more powerful components in the SG05, and since Corsair listed the H80i as being 7mm thinner and about 5-7mm shorter than it is, I have even less room to play with.
> 
> For length, I commonly see 262mm as being the limit (without cutting the case I believe).. I've measured it to be 263.2mm (but I could be off by .5mm!) Cutting out the metal front gets you 6mm extra, and then the front plastic is 3mm thick, so you could shave that down for an extra mm or two.. Giving a total of 268-270mm before you breach the front cover.
> 
> For width, I haven't done as exact a measurement, but I make it ~44mm from the slot to the side of the case
> 
> With the H80i, I literally have no play either way.. the shortest 290x card I've been able to find is the Powercolor PCS+ which their site states is "266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm" but which various reviews measure as 295mm long and 45.72mm wide.. too big either way.
> From the photos of the PCS+ 290x, it looks like a 2.5 slot card, so I seriously doubt it's only 38mm thick.
> 
> I can move the H80i about 7mm to the right which will allow a video card with no backplate to fit.. but any more than that and I'll have to either cut into the SG05 power/reset switch circuit board or wire up a newer, thinner one - which still only gets me about 3-4mm more. So the backplate would be touching the rad and even then it might be pushing the video card to the left a bit.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder why manufacturers bother to put up any dimensions up at all!
> 
> I'm still holding on to the hope that the Powercolor TurboDuo 290 will fit as it has a thinner and (what looks to be) shorter heatsink compared to the PCS+ cards, but Powercolor cards of any kind are hard to find in Australia. If I can't get that, I will either have to pay $100 more for a GTX 780 or drop down to a GTX 770 or 280x.
> 
> When I said I was doing an SFF build, my brother warned me I would either have to accept lower power or pay through the nose for components that fit.. but I didn't realise how frustrating it would be!
> 
> I intend to cut unused cables as well.. and I like the idea of using a fan connector to save more space.. I might do that myself!
> There are actually 2 SSDs mounted on my PSU, with two thick cardboard strips to provide an air gap next to the PSU as it was quite warm.


I managed to fit a fully custom water cooled 4770k + GTX 780ti with space for two 2.5 inch drives in an sg05


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I managed to fit a fully custom water cooled 4770k + GTX 780ti with space for two 2.5 inch drives in an sg05


How the heck did you manage that? Along those lines, are there ANY gtx 770's that fit into the case without any modifications? They all seem to be >10 inches long.

EDIT: I found your build log. I'm reading it now. This is incredible.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Check out Club 3D's cards. Their cooler RoyalCard coolers are very compact. Another compact cooler is HIS IceQ,it doesn't stick out much.


I've already looked at the HIS cards, and unfortunately, they are all 297mm which is way too long. I hadn't heard of Club 3D, but looking at their site, their cards are 270mm which is really pushing it.. that means thinning the front cover plastic down to about a mm, and I'd be really pissed if the measurements are out, and it still made the cover bulge, or worse, I accidentally go right through and put a hole in the cover! I'll keep them in mind though as they may be my only option if I want to stick the 290.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I managed to fit a fully custom water cooled 4770k + GTX 780ti with space for two 2.5 inch drives in an sg05


Yeah, I've seen your rig.. very impressive, but also way too high a performance/$ ratio for me! I considered doing a custom water setup, but the individual parts are just to expensive to justify imho, same goes for the 780ti.

At 10.5", it's almost exactly the length of the case to the front cover. It's because all nVidia's cards are shorter and run cooler than their Radeon counterparts making them the easier choice for SFF, but just focusing on performance, they're also ridiculously overpriced.

If I had money to burn, I'd be up for making a fully customised rig and I'd go nVidia which has been my go to video card brand for years, but while I'm willing to spend a little extra, the Scrooge in me won't let me go all out!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

270mm sounds about right,the PCB is about that long if I'm not mistaken


----------



## jmdulay

Finally got rid of my stock cooler and replaced it with the SilverStone NT06-PRO.

Kingston HyperX FURY, CLEARED!


Gigabyte B75N PCI-E, CLEARED!


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 270mm sounds about right,the PCB is about that long if I'm not mistaken


I'm sure it is.. but it turns out they don't sell in Australia, the only reseller they list on their site for the US is Newegg who don't have the 290 series, and in all other countries they are almost the same price as a GTX 780 is here, and that's without factoring in shipping.









Also, the few customer reviews I've been able to find for the (I haven't been able to find any proper ones) Powercolor TurboDuo R9 290 have not been good saying it does not cool well and is loud, so that's now out of the picture.

I'm currently looking at the MSI R9 290 Gaming cards, they're 276mm, but it seems like 3-4mm of that is the heatsink shroud and the heat pipes sticking out the end.. if the PCB is actually around 270mm, I could trim the shroud and put holes in the front cover for the heat pipes to poke through slightly.. which I think would look ok and wouldn't ruin the aesthetic of the front cover like a gaping hole for the whole card would. But I need to confirm the MSI PCB size first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Finally got rid of my stock cooler and replaced it with the SilverStone NT06-PRO.
> 
> Kingston HyperX FURY, CLEARED!
> 
> 
> Gigabyte B75N PCI-E, CLEARED!


That's a really nice and clean setup with that mini video card.. I like it!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

If you don't mind a slight drop in performance,there is one 280X that "Should" fit without modding. So far no one has proven my theory,so here it is again.
Sapphire R9 280X Dual X
Newegg
According to sapphire it is 262mm long. Familiar figure that?


----------



## McGraw

I've been following this thread with great interest for a good few weeks while I decided what to put into one of these SG05's.

The builds on here are amazing.

I'm going for a 4790k and Powercolor PCS+ R9 290 in mine.

266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm are the dimensions listed on the Powercolor website.

Assuming these figures are correct, I should be able to get one of these in with modification of the case.

I'll be running my CPU stock for the time being but I think I should be ok heat wise overall as the Powercolor cooling solution is supposed to be good.

Before I take the plunge, does anybody know of any reason I shouldn't do this build?

Thanks a lot.


----------



## WiSK

Welcome to OCN McGraw









How are you planning to make the cut out for the GPU? Dremel?


----------



## McGraw

Thanks very much.

If I can find someone to lend me a dremel then yes.

I think I'll have to just use a full size drill with the best bit/attachment I can find at the local hardware store.


----------



## jvill

How hard is it to cut out the front to house a 780ti?

I may be able to borrow a dremel, but it would be my first time to use it.









I'll be using:
i5 4670k
msi z97i gaming AC
GTX780ti reference

For the cooler I currently have an axp 200R, but it might have some problems with the side of the case. Not sure yet.
Will a h80i fit no problem given the parts i already have?

And with a h80i, can i still put an SSD below it? (The other ssd will be on the side of the PSU)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Just a neat rectangle nothing complex


----------



## jvill

Yeah it seems really easy.
I just don't want to mess up the case lol. My hands are unstable.


----------



## WiSK

Neat rectangle and dremel is not an easy combination!









You certainly need to clamp the case frame down to the table/workbench, and it's tricky to get a straight line freehand with a tool that spins at 30000rpm. If the person you are borrowing from has the flexible attachment (#225) then use it - it's easier to hold in your hand. Use painters tape to cover everything you aren't going to cut. Try to make light cuts at first, to make indentations along the cutting lines. Then carefully go in a bit deeper. Don't press hard, let the tool do the work by grinding. Wear gloves, eye protection.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Neat rectangle and dremel is not an easy combination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You certainly need to clamp the case frame down to the table/workbench, and it's tricky to get a straight line freehand with a tool that spins at 30000rpm. If the person you are borrowing from has the flexible attachment (#225) then use it - it's easier to hold in your hand. Use painters tape to cover everything you aren't going to cut. Try to make light cuts at first, to make indentations along the cutting lines. Then carefully go in a bit deeper. Don't press hard, let the tool do the work by grinding. Wear gloves, eye protection.


Well you can call me a noob at this lol.
Thanks for those tips man, I appreciate it!

So if I don't clamp the frame down, will I bend it by cutting?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> So if I don't clamp the frame down, will I bend it by cutting?


Two reasons. If you don't clamp down the frame, it could shift while you are cutting, and then you slip and cut wrong. Also, cutting goes better when there are less vibrations, so try to clamp as close as possible to the area you will cut


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Two reasons. If you don't clamp down the frame, it could shift while you are cutting, and then you slip and cut wrong. Also, cutting goes better when there are less vibrations, so try to clamp as close as possible to the area you will cut


Some really good points. Thanks again.

How about the h80i fitting with the rest of my parts?


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Oh man, I didn't realise anyone was running a 290X with the ST45SF - this whole time I've been searching for examples of 290/290Xes in SG05s... I didn't even think to search by the PSU!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing to an example of it being done; it's much more refreshing than the arguments based on specs and theory. I'm now looking for a 290/290X that fits the SG05.
> 
> Phuncz build actually has similar specs to my plans for the SG05 until I realised that to fit an H220, I'd have to move the PSU to the front and (unless I re-wired the PSU) would be limited to a 760 mini video card which was a deal breaker.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I mentioned yesterday that I'd post better lit shots of my case with the H80i, so for anyone interested:
> 
> 
> This is a pretty good all-round shot showing how it all fits (with the SATA cables removed); the bunch of power cables at the top actually sit higher and don't obstruct the fan as much as shown here. Also, on the far left is the black USB cable for the H80i which is way too long and will have to be shortened. The H80i tubes can also be pushed lower if need be but only if pressure is put on them.. but I guess they're fine as they are.
> 
> 
> Here you can see the two main fan obstructions, the main power cable and the front USB cable.. not much I can do about those except to shorten and tightly sleeve the power cable and possibly rewire the front USB to an alternate connector that can bend more or doesn't have such high molded plastic, although I'm not sure if that even exists.
> 
> 
> This is how close the motherboard plug and fan are. The image is a bit misleading because the fan screw makes it look like they connect, but they aren't actually inline and there is enough space between the push-clip and the fan to slip a small screwdriver in and release the clip to disconnect the plug. Still, it's tighter than I'd like.


Hi munkychump, your h80i is mounted with the tubes on the side right? Is it true it's not as effective when mounted that way? And it becomes louder?
One more question is that, can an ssd fit under it?

I'm targeting a h80i as well, with msi z97i gaming as the board.

Thanks in advance man


----------



## Anthe

SG05 white lite
Asus H81i-plus
Crucial Ballistix Tactical 8GB PC3-12800 (motherboard can't supply less than 1.5V)
Intel Core i5-4570S
Enzotech Ultra-X without fan
Intel 335 series 180GB SSD
Gigabyte Radeon 6800OC

Been using this system since January. Still to tidy up cables









Originally had great plans to paint case internals, cut PSU cables to shorter length and braid them. But lack of tool and knowledge meant common sense scuttled ideas.

I wanted a quieter system than previous and the principle of passively cooled CPU, having a semi passive PSU fan, running case fan on quiet mode seemed good. But, all this combined with case vent filters caused GPU to run hotter resulting in its quiet fan profile being scrapped.

Originally I planned to add a 120mm Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex underneath the CPU cooler fins, but not sure if it would really aid in overall cooling.

Couldn't justify a 750Ti for the price for minimal performance increase. So waiting to see what the impending release of Nvidia Maxwell 800 series and AMD Tonga bring before looking for a quieter graphics card. But open to suggestions from current low tiered models (max. Nvidia 760) that might cope better in stifled conditions.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> I've been following this thread with great interest for a good few weeks while I decided what to put into one of these SG05's.
> 
> The builds on here are amazing.
> 
> I'm going for a 4790k and Powercolor PCS+ R9 290 in mine.
> 
> 266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm are the dimensions listed on the Powercolor website.
> 
> Assuming these figures are correct, I should be able to get one of these in with modification of the case.
> 
> I'll be running my CPU stock for the time being but I think I should be ok heat wise overall as the Powercolor cooling solution is supposed to be good.
> 
> Before I take the plunge, does anybody know of any reason I shouldn't do this build?
> 
> Thanks a lot.


You obviously missed my message from a few pages back which says:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> the shortest 290x card I've been able to find is the Powercolor PCS+ which their site states is "266.65mmx111.2mmx38mm" but which various reviews measure as 295mm long and 45.72mm wide.. too big either way.
> From the photos of the PCS+ 290x, it looks like a 2.5 slot card, so I seriously doubt it's only 38mm thick.


If you look carefully the PCS+ is listed on Powercolor's website as having the exact same dimensions as the PowerColor R9 290 TurboDuo; however, if you look at the photos you'll see that the TurboDuo is a shorter and thinner card, so their dimensions cannot be the same! See also this page of the Tom's Hardware review and this page of a hexus.net review

I emailed PowerColor about the card dimensions a couple of weeks ago, and I am yet to receive a reply, but if you have money to burn or a store you can return your card to easily if the specs aren't as advertised, please feel free to take the risk! I can't easily get a PCS+ 290x/290 in Australia, so the hassle of trying to return it if it doesn't fit is too great to justify the risk. I'm quite happy for you to take that on that risk on my behalf though!









I've researched every 290x and 290 card available and there are only 3 that come close to fitting..


The PowerColor 290 TurboDuo of which there are no real reviews, and all user reviews I could find did not bode well for the card... Well, at least I didn't want to risk it. I don't know of any shops in Australia that will accept a return just because I'm not happy with the temps or noise.
The Sapphire R9 290x Reference Card which lists as 10.83" or 275mm and has the terrible noise/cooling ratio of all reference cards (I assume all reference cards match the Sapphire's dimensions though).
The MSI 290x Gaming which is 276mm or exactly the outside length of the SG05... Incidentally this will be the card I will be trying to fit in my case once I find a used on for sale (I'm kicking myself for missing out on one on eBay the other day).. It could _possibly_ fit, but will require some serious modification of the case and the risk of having an ugly, cut-up case or buying a new one!

The moral of this story? When you go small you either pay up (and buy nvidia) or lower your expectations; you can't have everything... or wait another year for non-reference 290x PCBs to be released that might be just that little bit smaller.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Hi munkychump, your h80i is mounted with the tubes on the side right? Is it true it's not as effective when mounted that way? And it becomes louder?
> One more question is that, can an ssd fit under it?
> 
> I'm targeting a h80i as well, with msi z97i gaming as the board.
> 
> Thanks in advance man


I actually called Corsair about this before I installed it, they told me that it's actually designed to be installed in any orientation you can think of - they just recommend installing it with the tubes on the bottom to ease the load on the pump. I've read that others have had noise issue when it's mounted sideways, but I haven't.. well, I don't know to be honest. I don't have anything to compare it to. I just disconnected the H80i's two fans and put my finger on the PSU fan to stop it.. so I only had two standard HDDs running and the pump. It is hard to tell where the noise is coming from but I'm pretty sure the pump is the loudest component in my system because there was no change in the sound when I stopped the other fans, but I don't find it annoying or too loud.. it's not silent though. The H80i fans are silent at their lowest rpm under the sound of the pump.

An air cooler would definitely be quieter at idle, but the H80i will allow for a better overclock if desired and will be quieter at load. I ran prime95 for about 8 hours with the fans at around 700rpm a while back and from memory the cpu temp didn't go above 75°C. I'm a little disappointed you can't lower the rpm of the pump to make it quieter at idle, but it's a small price to pay for the higher efficiency at load.

There is definitely room for an SSD below it but no room for the drive bay above it. I have just received a cheap card reader that I'll be modifying to fit in the small bay window at the bottom of the case below the H80i.. I wasn't going to start a project thread because I thought mine would be a bog-standard build, but with some of the little mods I'm doing, I think it might be of interest to others, so you may see that in a few weeks once I've found a suitable video card to throw in there.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> You obviously missed my message from a few pages back


I didn't, you never mentioned the PCS+ 290, just the PCS+ 290X.

My PCS+ 290 and SG05 should be with me by Tuesday so I'll soon find out.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> I didn't, you never mentioned the PCS+ 290, just the PCS+ 290X.
> 
> My PCS+ 290 and SG05 should be with me by Tuesday so I'll soon find out.


Yeah, but even a cursory glance at the powercolor site shows that both cards use the same heatsink/fan setup and are the same dimensions.. although all the dimensions listed are the same for every 290 series card on the site, so who the hell knows what's going on.

Also, if you look at the photos for the 290, you'll see that the heatsink shroud and fans are thicker than the two-slot IO plate (but hopefully not by more than 10.58mm which is the very best you'll fit in the case) and extend past the end of the PCB which if based on the reference design, I believe is about 270mm.

I'm not out to be a buzz-kill, I was just trying to warn you before you made the purchase, but it seems I'm too late, and you'll find out what's really going on soon enough anyway. I *really* hope you're right because it will mean I've finally found the card for my system too!

Now, if it is only too long but it turns out that it's only the shroud and the backplate that extend past the end of the PCB and the fan and heatsink do not, I would not be averse to slicing the end off and jamming it in... after a heavy burn-in to make sure the card isn't faulty of course.


----------



## McGraw

Well it's too late now and I can always send it back. I didn't see the point in checking the 290x specs as I assumed they would be different and I checked on the forums first but I think they were just going off the tech powerup/powercolor specs. Uk part picker lists it that length too. Strangely the tech powerup site has the original length crossed out and there is a new revision of this card so I was thinking they'd managed to shorten the cooler.

I'll see whether they'll let me open it before I send it back but it's just a £7 mistake at the moment.

You could have saved me from an open box nightmare so thanks for that.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> I actually called Corsair about this before I installed it, they told me that it's actually designed to be installed in any orientation you can think of - they just recommend installing it with the tubes on the bottom to ease the load on the pump. I've read that others have had noise issue when it's mounted sideways, but I haven't.. well, I don't know to be honest. I don't have anything to compare it to. I just disconnected the H80i's two fans and put my finger on the PSU fan to stop it.. so I only had two standard HDDs running and the pump. It is hard to tell where the noise is coming from but I'm pretty sure the pump is the loudest component in my system because there was no change in the sound when I stopped the other fans, but I don't find it annoying or too loud.. it's not silent though. The H80i fans are silent at their lowest rpm under the sound of the pump.
> 
> An air cooler would definitely be quieter at idle, but the H80i will allow for a better overclock if desired and will be quieter at load. I ran prime95 for about 8 hours with the fans at around 700rpm a while back and from memory the cpu temp didn't go above 75°C. I'm a little disappointed you can't lower the rpm of the pump to make it quieter at idle, but it's a small price to pay for the higher efficiency at load.
> 
> There is definitely room for an SSD below it but no room for the drive bay above it. I have just received a cheap card reader that I'll be modifying to fit in the small bay window at the bottom of the case below the H80i.. I wasn't going to start a project thread because I thought mine would be a bog-standard build, but with some of the little mods I'm doing, I think it might be of interest to others, so you may see that in a few weeks once I've found a suitable video card to throw in there.


Thanks for those detailes man. It's helpful.
Well I don't think I'd be bothered by the sound when mounted that way too.

I think I can agree with you that being a little more audible at idle is a good trade for having better temps on load.
Thanks again man. Appreciate it.


----------



## f0und

Looking to buy this case, one question though. Would the CM Seidon 120v cpu watercooler fit inside? I'm also looking at the GPU and I would like to have a R9 280 (or 280x) or a GTX 770 inside the case, is it possible in the SG05?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *f0und*
> 
> Looking to buy this case, one question though. Would the CM Seidon 120v cpu watercooler fit inside? I'm also looking at the GPU and I would like to have a R9 280 (or 280x) or a GTX 770 inside the case, is it possible in the SG05?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> If you don't mind a slight drop in performance,there is one 280X that "Should" fit without modding. So far no one has proven my theory,so here it is again.
> Sapphire R9 280X Dual X
> Newegg
> According to sapphire it is 262mm long. Familiar figure that?


Give it a shot.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Thanks for those detailes man. It's helpful.
> Well I don't think I'd be bothered by the sound when mounted that way too.
> 
> I think I can agree with you that being a little more audible at idle is a good trade for having better temps on load.
> Thanks again man. Appreciate it.


I totally forgot to mention that the specs for the H80i are incorrect on their site and it is both thicker and taller (or wider if you have it mounted sideways like me) than the specs.. this means that when mounted sideways and using the SG05's normal front fan mounting holes it will block a standard sized video card. The only upper end video cards I know to fit without moving the H80i are the "Mini" 760/770 cards from ASUS and MSI.

I've already done some careful measuring and I'm very sure the back of the PCB will touch the edge of the rad.. not sure if it will just touch it, bend the card, or block it altogether though; however I'll be getting a video card in the next couple of days and figuring out how to fit it in the case with the H80i, so I'll keep you posted.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> I totally forgot to mention that the specs for the H80i are incorrect on their site and it is both thicker and taller (or wider if you have it mounted sideways like me) than the specs.. this means that when mounted sideways and using the SG05's normal front fan mounting holes it will block a standard sized video card. The only upper end video cards I know to fit without moving the H80i are the "Mini" 760/770 cards from ASUS and MSI.
> 
> I've already done some careful measuring and I'm very sure the back of the PCB will touch the edge of the rad.. not sure if it will just touch it, bend the card, or block it altogether though; however I'll be getting a video card in the next couple of days and figuring out how to fit it in the case with the H80i, so I'll keep you posted.


Then in that case, I wouldn't mount it sideways if I decide to go with h80i. I'll just have the tubes on top maybe. I'm gonna use my current 780ti on the sg05, so I can't have the rad potentially blocking the gpu end.

Right now I'm using an AXP200R on my msi z97i gaming AC and I think the tip of the heatpipes are gonna hit the side panel of the case. Here is a sample pic but on a different case:


Well, thanks for the reminder man.


----------



## McGraw

Well my pcs 290 arrived yesterday along with my sg05 and I didn't dare open it as I'm now enlightened to its real length.

Going to try and wait for 870 now.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Then in that case, I wouldn't mount it sideways if I decide to go with h80i. I'll just have the tubes on top maybe.


Alright, but I'd check carefully about whether things are going to fit the way you want them to. I made a sketchup model and tried every conceivable layout using the parts I wanted before I ordered, and I still had problems.. and the problems always stemmed from the same thing: cables and tubes

You can't easily model the cables and tubes in Sketchup, so it's easy to forget about them, but they take up significant space.
For your plan, the problem is that you will have trouble bending the tubes to fit the H80i in vertically.

Here are the difficulties you'll face:

The tubing on the H80i is thick, cannot do tight bends, and, most importantly, is _of a fixed length_
You have about 70mm (at best) from the point where the tubes _begin_ to bend to the edge of the PSU.
Within that 70mm the tubes will have to bend down over the edge of the inner fan and under the PSU and towards the back where the CPU is making this sort of shape: ʅ
All the cables from the PSU come out towards the front of the case on the left edge of the PSU (the GPU side) almost in line with one of the tubes, the tube will have to find a way around those cables - look at the photos of my case to see how many cables and how little space you have to get that tube around there.
Before mounting the H80i the way I did, I mounted it vertically to try out all options and found that the left tube (looking at the case from the front) would have to bend to the left avoid the cables, then bend back to the right under the PSU and end at the back of the CPU block, but you only have 30mm from the edge of the PSU to the back of the GPU to make that move and the tubes are 13.5mm wide.

Then you get into the problem of the tube's fixed length. The logical way to mount the CPU block is with the tube connectors at the rear of the case, but the CPU is too close to the left edge of the PSU for the tube to go straight to the rear of the CPU block without the extra length forcing the tube to make a wider bend and move into the space where the GPU will go, so your only option is to turn the CPU block 90° clockwise to use up that extra tubing, but now the tube/CPU block connections are on the right side of the case shortening the distance needed for the other tube and making _that one_ too long to fit.
Although the connectors at the CPU block can help you out a little by swivelling, they can only swivel so much.

I'm not saying it can't be done (Although I'm 90% sure it can't - I just don't want to shatter your hopes), and I'll give you mad props if you prove me wrong! Just be sure you're ready to either accept a loss on the H80i if you decide it won't fit and resell it or be ready to go down the modding path to make it work since one of these outcomes is more than likely.

My main issue with going down the path I chose is that I didn't want to waste money, but I wanted to go SFF, and I didn't want to compromise. I've since had to accept that at this point I either accept defeat and a lower powered and more expensive GPU ( Those 770 Mini cards are a similar price to an R9 290 in Australia) or cut up the case a bit and mod it to make everything fit... I've chosen to mod the case rather than accept defeat, but if my measurements are out by just 1-2mm (and there's a *very* good chance they are) I'll have wasted almost $400 on a GPU that won't fit and cut up my case for nothing.

So ask yourself what you want out of this and whether it's worth it.

I wanted to a PC with a small case at the best price/performance ratio, but thanks to my own pig-headedness, I'm stuck down the rabbit-hole in a case-modding nightmare.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Well my pcs 290 arrived yesterday along with my sg05 and I didn't dare open it as I'm now enlightened to its real length.
> 
> Going to try and wait for 870 now.


Does it list the dimensions on the box or are you basing the real dimensions on what I said? I wouldn't take my word for it... I still hope I'm wrong!

But, I wouldn't be too sure about opening the box if I was in your position either. I don't know about UK consumer laws, but in Australia if the specs are listed on the shops website, and they're wrong that is grounds enough to return the product. I've used that excuse before to return something that I'd opened but wasn't quite what I'd expected.

Man, I'm really beginning to feel like the harbinger of doom in this thread! Can someone please post an easy system build that I can be nothing but positive about?!


----------



## WiSK

UK laws follow Europe. You are allowed to return anything bought online within 7 days and get your money back. All you lose is shipping. In practice, some webshops might make it difficult for you to claim the refund by saying you've opened the product, or that it arrived after the 7 days.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Amazon have no issues accepting returns when it was not described correctly,when I was building my SG05 I bought a Samsung slim DVD drive that turned out to be IDE (didn't say so on the webpage though) so when I explained I simply cannot plug it in they took it back. If it can't fit and the packaging is lying it can't fit,and they'll take it back.


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Alright, but I'd check carefully about whether things are going to fit the way you want them to. I made a sketchup model and tried every conceivable layout using the parts I wanted before I ordered, and I still had problems.. and the problems always stemmed from the same thing: cables and tubes
> 
> You can't easily model the cables and tubes in Sketchup, so it's easy to forget about them, but they take up significant space.
> For your plan, the problem is that you will have trouble bending the tubes to fit the H80i in vertically.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the difficulties you'll face:
> 
> The tubing on the H80i is thick, cannot do tight bends, and, most importantly, is _of a fixed length_
> You have about 70mm (at best) from the point where the tubes _begin_ to bend to the edge of the PSU.
> Within that 70mm the tubes will have to bend down over the edge of the inner fan and under the PSU and towards the back where the CPU is making this sort of shape: ʅ
> All the cables from the PSU come out towards the front of the case on the left edge of the PSU (the GPU side) almost in line with one of the tubes, the tube will have to find a way around those cables - look at the photos of my case to see how many cables and how little space you have to get that tube around there.
> Before mounting the H80i the way I did, I mounted it vertically to try out all options and found that the left tube (looking at the case from the front) would have to bend to the left avoid the cables, then bend back to the right under the PSU and end at the back of the CPU block, but you only have 30mm from the edge of the PSU to the back of the GPU to make that move and the tubes are 13.5mm wide.
> 
> Then you get into the problem of the tube's fixed length. The logical way to mount the CPU block is with the tube connectors at the rear of the case, but the CPU is too close to the left edge of the PSU for the tube to go straight to the rear of the CPU block without the extra length forcing the tube to make a wider bend and move into the space where the GPU will go, so your only option is to turn the CPU block 90° clockwise to use up that extra tubing, but now the tube/CPU block connections are on the right side of the case shortening the distance needed for the other tube and making _that one_ too long to fit.
> Although the connectors at the CPU block can help you out a little by swivelling, they can only swivel so much.
> 
> I'm not saying it can't be done (Although I'm 90% sure it can't - I just don't want to shatter your hopes), and I'll give you mad props if you prove me wrong! Just be sure you're ready to either accept a loss on the H80i if you decide it won't fit and resell it or be ready to go down the modding path to make it work since one of these outcomes is more than likely.
> 
> My main issue with going down the path I chose is that I didn't want to waste money, but I wanted to go SFF, and I didn't want to compromise. I've since had to accept that at this point I either accept defeat and a lower powered and more expensive GPU ( Those 770 Mini cards are a similar price to an R9 290 in Australia) or cut up the case a bit and mod it to make everything fit... I've chosen to mod the case rather than accept defeat, but if my measurements are out by just 1-2mm (and there's a *very* good chance they are) I'll have wasted almost $400 on a GPU that won't fit and cut up my case for nothing.
> 
> So ask yourself what you want out of this and whether it's worth it.
> 
> I wanted to a PC with a small case at the best price/performance ratio, but thanks to my own pig-headedness, I'm stuck down the rabbit-hole in a case-modding nightmare.


Wow, you really have tested so much in this case. You got every detail down with fitting the h80i. I guess I have to plan this out better than I currently do if I don't want to waste money (And I don't have money to waste Lol).

Well, the h80i is the number one choice for me if the AXP200R + MSI z97i imposes any problems so I need every detail I can get. You have given me all the knowledge you've attained while building yours. Thanks for that +rep. If the AXP200R + MSI z97i succeeds then I'm a lucky man and I won't have to go through the same problems as yours









It seems really hard to cram it all in there. I also wanted to go as small as I can while having no compromise in performance. I'm just gonna go plan this well and hope the SG05 build would be successful one way or another. Thanks again.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Does it list the dimensions on the box or are you basing the real dimensions on what I said? I wouldn't take my word for it... I still hope I'm wrong!
> 
> But, I wouldn't be too sure about opening the box if I was in your position either. I don't know about UK consumer laws, but in Australia if the specs are listed on the shops website, and they're wrong that is grounds enough to return the product. I've used that excuse before to return something that I'd opened but wasn't quite what I'd expected.
> 
> Man, I'm really beginning to feel like the harbinger of doom in this thread! Can someone please post an easy system build that I can be nothing but positive about?!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> UK laws follow Europe. You are allowed to return anything bought online within 7 days and get your money back. All you lose is shipping. In practice, some webshops might make it difficult for you to claim the refund by saying you've opened the product, or that it arrived after the 7 days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Amazon have no issues accepting returns when it was not described correctly,when I was building my SG05 I bought a Samsung slim DVD drive that turned out to be IDE (didn't say so on the webpage though) so when I explained I simply cannot plug it in they took it back. If it can't fit and the packaging is lying it can't fit,and they'll take it back.


Well I had it measured by people who bought from the same batch and the board is 10.5" but the backplate and shroud make it quite a bit longer.

I also measured it with photoshop using powercolor site photos and came to the same conclusion so I boxed it up and shipped it back without looking at it.

If I had asked the e-tailer the length before I bought it then I would have no qualms opening it but I didn't. I checked poercolor, techpowerup and part picker plus asking someone on another forum who I'm certain confirmed the board length...which obviously isn't relevant here.

I reckon you could butcher the shroud and make one fit but I'm not chucking away the warranty on a £300 card.

The e-tailer said that I would be charged for opening it as there was nothing from their end confirming dimensions (not listed on their site either) and although I could have argued the toss, I didn't think it was fair to open the box knowing the card was almost certainly too big.

I'll take the refund and see what happens in the meantime. I have a lot of configuring and software installation to keep me busy for now.

Sorry for not cracking the box and answering the question but I think the PCS+ 290s are a dead end.

Thanks again munkychump for potentially saving me a lot of hassle and money.


----------



## beltt

So earlier on i asked a bit about the ZALMAN CNPS 8900 Quiet. FYI it doesnt fit an itx board if you plan on using the pci-e slot..... Learned that the hard way.....

Regards


----------



## McGraw

So munkychump, have I missed something?

You've settled on a card? Which one?


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> So munkychump, have I missed something?
> 
> You've settled on a card? Which one?


The only card other than a reference 290/290X that comes even close to fitting is the MSI R9 290/290X GAMING.. and even then it is technically 3mm longer than the case itself. I'm negotiating on a used one at the moment, just waiting for the seller to get back to me with some more exact measurements before I pull the trigger.

I've looked at all the photos I can find of the card, and it seems like the heatsink shroud and heatpipes extend past the end of the PCB whilst the heatsink is inline with the end of the PCB. I've had another card owner tell me that it's 270mm from the I/O plate to the end of the PCB backplate, but I don't know if the heatsink is slightly longer.

So, my plan hinges on the fact that the main part of the heatsink is the same length as the PCB and that it's no more than 270mm long.. oh, and that my measurements are not out because if I'm off by even a millimetre, I'm screwed. I'm going to buy a used MSI 290 for $100 cheaper than new with some warranty left on it, burn it in with the front of the case removed (so that it will fit).. once satisfied that the card is not faulty in any way, I'm going to cut the end off the heatsink shroud and drill holes in the front of the case for the heat pipes to stick through.

I don't want my case to have ugly gaping holes in the front of it, but a line of silver pipes sticking out down the left side wouldn't look too bad.. maybe.

Worst case, I resell the card at a small loss and accept that I'll have to buy an over-priced Nvidia.

Actually, worst case is that it all works, but I accidentally butcher the front of the case trying to put holes in it. Until the drilling part, I can turn back at any point without great loss.


----------



## McGraw

Ok well I hope it works out ok and the pipes don't melt the front of the case.

It's a shame you can't buy a spacer piece and just extend the size of the front cover


----------



## Mimdalf

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Haswell Dual-Core 3.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-H97N-WIFI LGA 1150
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800
Storage: Western Digital WD Blue WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-3751-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0
Case: SilverStone Sugo Series SG05BB-450-USB3.0
Power Supply: Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply
Optical Drive: SAMSUNG Internal Slim 8x DVD Write
SSD: Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

Trying to stay "inexpensive" and purchasing the parts a few at a time, any suggestions would be extremely helpful







and Thanks guys you all rock!


----------



## WiSK

Looks fine Mimdalf, but why no ssd?


----------



## Mimdalf

Which one would you suggest and would I use this for the operating system?


----------



## hampurista

For the OS, you'll absolutely notice the difference. I'd suggest getting a Samsung 840 EVO Basic or Crucial MX100. They're starting at around 60€ for 120GB in Germany but I don't think that varies a lot in other countries. Both are good and solid choices.


----------



## Mimdalf

Ahhh how about Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive it's at $74.00 USD


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> Ahhh how about Kingston HyperX 3K SH103S3/120G 2.5" 120GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive it's at $74.00 USD


Fine, too. Every buck spent for a SSD is a well spent buck as these things boost any computer an a noticable way.


----------



## iippo

Howdy,

I am new dude on this forum and i pretty much joined just to ask couple question regarding SG05 build. My little brother got himself new computer and couldnt care less about his old one - so i scavanged the 2600K cpu from it and sold/am selling the rest in preparation for making my older son computer good enough to play Trials Fusion (..my little brother is making maps and stuff for it) . I was originally going to save the atx mobo as well - but after seeing SG05 is just thought well, what to hell and got it. Now only couple components are missing (shops seem to have trouble getting them atm) and i have still time to tweak most of the order if ive gone totally wrong somewhere.

Thus:

Case: SG05 Lite
CPU: 2600K
CPU-cooler: Silverstong NT06-Pro (have to wait yet 2 weeks)
Mobo: Asrock Z77E-ITX (couldnt find any other itx mobo for 2600k at reasonable price)
GPU: Asus R9 270 OC (yes non-X, got at pretty decent discount)
RAM: 2X4gb 1600Mhz Team Vulcan (had already)
SSD: 256gb Crucial MX100
PSU: Silverstone Strider 600W SFX (tiny bit of future proofing and silence)
Case fan: Noctua NF-P12 PWM (replace the case stock fan on front)

I am most curious really about the cpu cooler. Whats the current general consensus which one is best for SG05 + Asrock Z77E-ITX? Ive understood that with some mobo+cooler combos you might not be able to fit GPU, which kinda would not be very cool at all









From air coolers Ive been looking at Silverstone NT06-Pro, AXP-100/200, CNPS8900 Quiet and Samuel 17 - but ive not really been able to make sense which is the best one to go with. The price difference is no biggie, i am just wanting to make as quiet and cool computer as possible without needing dremel or anything (cant do, also single parent with 2 kids so i really dont even have time to fiddle with computers like in the past).

Or are the prefilled liquid coolers now the way to go?

Thanks!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Howdy,
> 
> I am new dude on this forum and i pretty much joined just to ask couple question regarding SG05 build. My little brother got himself new computer and couldnt care less about his old one - so i scavanged the 2600K cpu from it and sold/am selling the rest in preparation for making my older son computer good enough to play Trials Fusion (..my little brother is making maps and stuff for it) . I was originally going to save the atx mobo as well - but after seeing SG05 is just thought well, what to hell and got it. Now only couple components are missing (shops seem to have trouble getting them atm) and i have still time to tweak most of the order if ive gone totally wrong somewhere.
> 
> Thus:
> 
> Case: SG05 Lite
> CPU: 2600K
> CPU-cooler: Silverstong NT06-Pro (have to wait yet 2 weeks)
> Mobo: Asrock Z77E-ITX (couldnt find any other itx mobo for 2600k at reasonable price)
> GPU: Asus R9 270 OC (yes non-X, got at pretty decent discount)
> RAM: 2X4gb 1600Mhz Team Vulcan (had already)
> SSD: 256gb Crucial MX100
> PSU: Silverstone Strider 600W SFX (tiny bit of future proofing and silence)
> Case fan: Noctua NF-P12 PWM (replace the case stock fan on front)
> 
> I am most curious really about the cpu cooler. Whats the current general consensus which one is best for SG05 + Asrock Z77E-ITX? Ive understood that with some mobo+cooler combos you might not be able to fit GPU, which kinda would not be very cool at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From air coolers Ive been looking at Silverstone NT06-Pro, AXP-100/200, CNPS8900 Quiet and Samuel 17 - but ive not really been able to make sense which is the best one to go with. The price difference is no biggie, i am just wanting to make as quiet and cool computer as possible without needing dremel or anything (cant do, also single parent with 2 kids so i really dont even have time to fiddle with computers like in the past).
> 
> Or are the prefilled liquid coolers now the way to go?
> 
> Thanks!


Welcome aboard! I feel the best cooler for this case is the NT06-Pro bar none! If you have the balls of steel you can always go with a custom water-cooled setup


----------



## iippo

Thanks for the quick reply!

Well, i would very much want to put together my own water cooling set (for first time) - but i seriously just dont have time and energy for it. And really the extra expense is atm put to better use elsewhere (got to find some refrigerator reviews of the models we have locally available). But maybe eventually


----------



## Allanitomwesh

NT06 is fine.


----------



## Mimdalf

Cooler Master Seidon 120V , got this on sale for 29.99 (49.99), it had a 20 mail in rebate.


----------



## RASQ

I just bought a Crucial MX100 256GB ($100 on Newegg atm) and I was hoping to lay it on the bottom of the case under my other drive. Unfortunately there is what looks like a mobo standoff in just the wrong place. What is it there for? Is there another wider type of mobo that fits in this case? If not then what is it? Any advice on how to remove it?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> I just bought a Crucial MX100 256GB ($100 on Newegg atm) and I was hoping to lay it on the bottom of the case under my other drive. Unfortunately there is what looks like a mobo standoff in just the wrong place. What is it there for? Is there another wider type of mobo that fits in this case? If not then what is it? Any advice on how to remove it?


You should be able to fit a 2.5" Drive on both ends of that standoff secured by either velcro or you can drill into the bottom of the case, however you can always use a dremel to cut it off.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Wow, you really have tested so much in this case. You got every detail down with fitting the h80i. I guess I have to plan this out better than I currently do if I don't want to waste money (And I don't have money to waste Lol).
> 
> Well, the h80i is the number one choice for me if the AXP200R + MSI z97i imposes any problems so I need every detail I can get. You have given me all the knowledge you've attained while building yours. Thanks for that +rep. If the AXP200R + MSI z97i succeeds then I'm a lucky man and I won't have to go through the same problems as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems really hard to cram it all in there. I also wanted to go as small as I can while having no compromise in performance. I'm just gonna go plan this well and hope the SG05 build would be successful one way or another. Thanks again.


Hey jvill, I take back everything I said!

Mounting the H80i vertically is absolutely possible with a graphics card! I just pulled my case apart to try and fit the MSI 290 I bought, and while I was hacking up the case and moving everything around, I mounted the H80i vertically to see if it would fit.. and sure enough you can do it!

I'm at work now, but I'll post some photos tonight (or maybe tomorrow if I haven't got my system back up), so you can see how it looks.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

How did the mod go?


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RASQ*
> 
> I just bought a Crucial MX100 256GB ($100 on Newegg atm) and I was hoping to lay it on the bottom of the case under my other drive. Unfortunately there is what looks like a mobo standoff in just the wrong place. What is it there for? Is there another wider type of mobo that fits in this case? If not then what is it? Any advice on how to remove it?


You can fit a 2.5" drive in there just fine. That standoff was supposed to used for something but was discarded. Anyway, it actually helps in holding a 2.5" drive in place.

Outside shot




Closer Shot


I actually put 2 drives there on top of each other, temps are nothing to worry about at all.

Crucial MX100 (bottom) at 32C, WD Black (top) at 30C.


----------



## Nukemaster

jmdulay, Your floor drives look great.

Mine at attached to each other by metal strapping and screwed in from the bottom of the case.

It opened up some extra space in the case.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> jmdulay, Your floor drives look great.
> 
> Mine at attached to each other by metal strapping and screwed in from the bottom of the case.
> 
> It opened up some extra space in the case.


Thanks, Nukemaster. It was definitely easier when I only had one drive to worry about before.

I saw your mod back then, very creative. Wish I was handy with tools.


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not THAT handy(not by long shot compared to many of the users on here.). I just used a drive holder from another case as my template.


----------



## SilkyZ

So, I've been waffling on this build for about 3 months now. Slowly making tweaks and changes during that time. Main use for this rig will be gaming and running VMs. I am looking to build this in the next month or so.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Micro Center)
*Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($139.99 @ Micro Center)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.99 @ Newegg)
*Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($242.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($242.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($299.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($36.59 @ NCIX US)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($86.63 @ NCIX US)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ OutletPC)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
*Mouse:* Corsair Raptor M45 Wired Optical Mouse ($54.24 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft. Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for SilverStone Modular PSUs ($30.00)
*Other:* Silverstone Tek Sleeved Slim-SATA to SATA Adapter Cable (CP10) ($11.00)
*Other:* Silverstone LS01R Flexible LED Light Strip 12" (30cm / 300mm) - Red ($16.00)
*Other:* GearGrip - Micro ($35.00)
*Other:* Scythe "SLIP STREAM SLIM" 120 x 12mm Fan - High Speed ($11.00)
*Total:* $1911.36
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-19 19:06 EDT-0400_


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> So, I've been waffling on this build for about 3 months now. Slowly making tweaks and changes during that time. Main use for this rig will be gaming and running VMs. I am looking to build this in the next month or so.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Corsair H80i 77.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($79.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Motherboard:* MSI Z97I Gaming AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($139.99 @ Micro Center)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($242.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* A-Data XPG SX900 512GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($242.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($299.99 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($36.59 @ NCIX US)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($86.63 @ NCIX US)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 Pro (OEM) (64-bit) ($129.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ Amazon)
> *Mouse:* Corsair Raptor M45 Wired Optical Mouse ($54.24 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft. Flat Flexible Short Cable Set for SilverStone Modular PSUs ($30.00)
> *Other:* Silverstone Tek Sleeved Slim-SATA to SATA Adapter Cable (CP10) ($11.00)
> *Other:* Silverstone LS01R Flexible LED Light Strip 12" (30cm / 300mm) - Red ($16.00)
> *Other:* GearGrip - Micro ($35.00)
> *Other:* Scythe "SLIP STREAM SLIM" 120 x 12mm Fan - High Speed ($11.00)
> *Total:* $1911.36
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-19 19:06 EDT-0400_


If you're building in a month or so, isn't the GTX 870 going to release around then? Maybe you should use that instead of a 770.


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 770 2GB TWIN FROZR Video Card ($299.99 @ Newegg)


The MSI GTX 770 card is 10.24 inches (260 mm) in length. How will it fit in the SG05 if the maximum supported length (according to the Silverstone website) is 9.5 inches? Thanks.

*UPDATE:* I downloaded the SG05 manual and it says that it supports 10 inch graphics card. So for the remaining 0.24 inches will you cut away some of the front metal plate so that the card extends partially into the frontal area behind the front plastic panel?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> The MSI GTX 770 card is 10.24 inches (260 mm) in length. How will it fit in the SG05 if the maximum supported length (according to the Silverstone website) is 9.5 inches? Thanks.
> 
> *UPDATE:* I downloaded the SG05 manual and it says that it supports 10 inch graphics card. So for the remaining 0.24 inches will you cut away some of the front metal plate so that the card extends partially into the frontal area behind the front plastic panel?


He can actually go to town and fit a GPU as long as 10.75" if he cuts the front panel.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> He can actually go to town and fit a GPU as long as 10.75" if he cuts the front panel.


Well, I actually found a few builds with the TF 760 and TF 770 in the SG05/06 frames with no mods. From what I researched, the 260mm cards just fit in the case with about 1mm of room.

Example of TF 770 in a SG06

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krulani*
> 
> If you're building in a month or so, isn't the GTX 870 going to release around then? Maybe you should use that instead of a 770.


As for the 870, I haven't seen any real reliable benchmarks and I have no idea what the reference size would be. the lower power consumption would be a plus though


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Well, I actually found a few builds with the TF 760 and TF 770 in the SG05/06 frames with no mods. From what I researched, the 260mm cards just fit in the case with about 1mm of room.
> 
> Example of TF 770 in a SG06
> As for the 870, I haven't seen any real reliable benchmarks and I have no idea what the reference size would be. the lower power consumption would be a plus though


Yes you will have NO PROBLEM with an Nvidia GTX 680 | 770 in this case


----------



## Qrash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Well, I actually found a few builds with the TF 760 and TF 770 in the SG05/06 frames with no mods. From what I researched, the 260mm cards just fit in the case with about 1mm of room.


What is it with case manufacturers? Why do they state a maximum size limit, but then when consumers buy the case and measure it, we find that the limit is actually larger? So for the SG05 the real limit is not 254 mm (10 inches), but 260 mm. Here's another example: for the Cooler Master Elite 110 the stated limit is 210 mm, but the Asus GTX 760 which is 218 mm fits.


----------



## SilkyZ

They might have a tolerance limit for the lengths, maybe around 6-8mm for cable management and such; if the cables were side mounted this would totally be an issue.

I also know the LianLi TU100 can a larger card then the ITX GPUs Asus and MSI make, but arn't much better.


----------



## nisc

Hello.
What do you guys think about this config?
I'm from Brazil but I'll have a 3 weeks trip to US next month.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($123.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($95.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.92 @ Amazon)
*Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 270X 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/450W Power Supply ($119.99 @ Amazon)
*Total:* $660.86
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-20 15:09 EDT-0400_


----------



## hampurista

Looks about fine. You might want to consider on whether you'll take some extra money and get an i5 but if an i3 is fine for you, no problem.
For the memory I think it's common practice to buy a kit to ensure they're from the same production line so they better together in Dual Channel or something.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Hello.
> What do you guys think about this config?
> I'm from Brazil but I'll have a 3 weeks trip to US next month.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($123.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($95.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.92 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 270X 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/450W Power Supply ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $660.86
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-20 15:09 EDT-0400_


If you replace the ram for a pair, you can save a little on cost (not enough to matter much though).


----------



## nisc

Is silverstone psu (450W) enough?


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Is silverstone psu (450W) enough?


Absolutely, you could even power an i7 4790k and a GTX 780 (stock) with that PSU ;-)
Recommendations made by hardware manufacturers are widely exaggerated.

Edit: oh and please get an SSD for your system. They are almost cheap now and worth the money.
Best take an SSD with 120GB or 240GB, your choice (Crucial, Samsung and Kingston are fine).


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hampurista*
> 
> Absolutely, you could even power an i7 4790k and a GTX 780 (stock) with that PSU ;-)
> Recommendations made by hardware manufacturers are widely exaggerated.
> 
> Edit: oh and please get an SSD for your system. They are almost cheap now and worth the money.
> Best take an SSD with 120GB or 240GB, your choice (Crucial, Samsung and Kingston are fine).


Eh, on that budget for Storage, if you want capacity, get a HDD, if you want speed, get an SSD.

As for the PSU, I would say stick with the 450, especially if you are thinking about upgrading the system in the future.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Hello.
> What do you guys think about this config?
> I'm from Brazil but I'll have a 3 weeks trip to US next month.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4150 3.5GHz Dual-Core Processor ($123.99 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($95.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* Crucial Ballistix Sport 4GB (1 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($38.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($52.92 @ Amazon)
> *Video Card:* MSI Radeon R9 270X 2GB Video Card ($189.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/450W Power Supply ($119.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $660.86
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-08-20 15:09 EDT-0400_


Hi

I've just ordered parts for a system so thought I would share in case of interest. I'm based in China and ordering through taobao mostly though so pricing of things may be a bit different. For me it was way cheaper to buy the case and psu separately for example.

I couldn't decide between ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC which seemed to offer quite a lot of features or the MSI B85I which I could get at around half the price. In the end I decided to try and keep things cheap. So for the processor I decided to go with the unlocked Pentium G3258 as it seemed to offer better value than the i3s for what I wanted (and I would feel less guilty about a future upgrade).

I'm going to tear apart my old laptop and take the blu-ray, 1TB hybrid drive (toshiba) and wifi card out of that. Also I had an external graphics card setup so I will be using the GTX550Ti that I had for that. I find the hybrid drive works pretty well so happy to stick with that for now.

Parts I'm buying then;
SG05Lite - 220RMB
ST45SF 450W PSU - 400RMB
MSI B85I - 460RMB
G3258 CPU - 410RMB
4gb ddr3 1600 - 250RMB

So for a total of about £175 / $290 it should give me a pretty decent upgrade over my old core2duo laptop with egpu (which has been sat under a tv since I got my Taichi31 ultrabook about a year ago). Icing on the cake will be if I can transfer my current windows license but I'm not sure how likely that is.

When I first started looking at cases the SG05 didn't jump out as one I liked the look of but I must say it grew on me a lot. A simple design but it just seems 'right' proportion wise etc compared to a lot of ITX cases that end up looking a bit of an odd shape or just too big. Looking forward to putting it together now even if I won't be going as far as some of the great builds in this thread!

Cheers


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I've just ordered parts for a system so thought I would share in case of interest. I'm based in China and ordering through taobao mostly though so pricing of things may be a bit different. For me it was way cheaper to buy the case and psu separately for example.
> 
> I couldn't decide between ASRock Z97E-ITX/AC which seemed to offer quite a lot of features or the MSI B85I which I could get at around half the price. In the end I decided to try and keep things cheap. So for the processor I decided to go with the unlocked Pentium G3258 as it seemed to offer better value than the i3s for what I wanted (and I would feel less guilty about a future upgrade).
> 
> I'm going to tear apart my old laptop and take the blu-ray, 1TB hybrid drive (toshiba) and wifi card out of that. Also I had an external graphics card setup so I will be using the GTX550Ti that I had for that. I find the hybrid drive works pretty well so happy to stick with that for now.
> 
> Parts I'm buying then;
> SG05Lite - 220RMB
> ST45SF 450W PSU - 400RMB
> MSI B85I - 460RMB
> G3258 CPU - 410RMB
> 4gb ddr3 1600 - 250RMB
> 
> So for a total of about £175 / $290 it should give me a pretty decent upgrade over my old core2duo laptop with egpu (which has been sat under a tv since I got my Taichi31 ultrabook about a year ago). Icing on the cake will be if I can transfer my current windows license but I'm not sure how likely that is.
> 
> When I first started looking at cases the SG05 didn't jump out as one I liked the look of but I must say it grew on me a lot. A simple design but it just seems 'right' proportion wise etc compared to a lot of ITX cases that end up looking a bit of an odd shape or just too big. Looking forward to putting it together now even if I won't be going as far as some of the great builds in this thread!
> 
> Cheers


Welcome to the club! Looks like a great start with an SG05. I agree this case is bar none the best ITX case available in its size, proportions, and if you're creative can pack a mean punch!


----------



## nisc

Thanks for your help, bacharel.
I agree about this case. Good proportion. First I have thought to buy the cooler master elite 110.

I'm also considering a pentium 4th. I'd save $50 and maybe have same performance. I'd don't know. Another possibility would be take a gtx 750 ti + core i5 (quad core) than upgrade gpu in the future. R270x seems to consume end produce a lot of heat.


----------



## iippo

Well, i am still waiting for my Silverstone PSU and NT06 pro.. for week or two i am afraid









I was wondering if anyone knew can i replace the NT06 Pro stock fan with some 25mm Noctua fan? I believe the stock fan is 20mm thick, so could that 5mm cause trouble with memories or something? Ive still got that Asrock Z77E if it matters.

Or does someone know if any AIO cooler might be more quiet than the NT06? I would prefer air...but its not really a must for me.Anyways, seems getting that NT06 pro is long wait atm.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Well, i am still waiting for my Silverstone PSU and NT06 pro.. for week or two i am afraid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew can i replace the NT06 Pro stock fan with some 25mm Noctua fan? I believe the stock fan is 20mm thick, so could that 5mm cause trouble with memories or something? Ive still got that Asrock Z77E if it matters.
> 
> Or does someone know if any AIO cooler might be more quiet than the NT06? I would prefer air...but its not really a must for me.Anyways, seems getting that NT06 pro is long wait atm.


You will need really low profile memory like Crucial's VLP line. The Corsair Vengeance LP (26.25mm height according to their website) _*might*_ work but I can't say for sure since I don't have them to test it out.

As for your motherboard, it will definitely clear the PCI-E lane. My Gigabyte B75N has a similar layout to the Z77E-ITX.

Here is a shot of my NT06-PRO with Kingston HyperX FURY memory sticks (around 30mm height).



As you can see, it's almost good as having no heat spreaders at all and the bundled 20mm fan just clears it.

On the topic of the NT06-PRO, I got around to cleaning my case today and decided to try running it fanless. I am actually quite impressed. Works for me, but definitely a no go if I had an unlocked chip and overclocked.

Intel Core i5-3470, tested with Prime95, bundled thermal paste, ambient temps are at 30-33C.

Stock Intel HSF: 75C
NT06-PRO w/ fan: 55C
NT06-PRO w/o fan: 65C


----------



## iippo

I think the memory from my old comp is this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-044-TG

I think the size is same as this: http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/filterable_product/tabs_detail/data/en/9/640/zfKsFi.html ...so 31mm height. Well, slim chance of putting 25mm Noctua fan there then..

Also i was stupid enough to buy some silly high Corsair Vengeance to my primary computer. While its not problem atm, it certainly wont be possible to ever use those sticks with NT06 pro. I think those are like +- 4,5cm tall.


----------



## jmdulay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> I think the memory from my old comp is this: http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-044-TG
> 
> I think the size is same as this: http://www.teamgroup.com.tw/filterable_product/tabs_detail/data/en/9/640/zfKsFi.html ...so 31mm height. Well, slim chance of putting 25mm Noctua fan there then..
> 
> Also i was stupid enough to buy some silly high Corsair Vengeance to my primary computer. While its not problem atm, it certainly wont be possible to ever use those sticks with NT06 pro. I think those are like +- 4,5cm tall.


Your best bet would probably be a Corsair H60 and a 120mm fan of your choice for silence with those high profile memory sticks.

There's the Noctua NH-L9i for full compatibility with pretty much any configuration but I doubt it would suit your performance needs.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Welcome to the club! Looks like a great start with an SG05. I agree this case is bar none the best ITX case available in its size, proportions, and if you're creative can pack a mean punch!


Indeed! After deciding on a home theatre / gaming pc I had initially looked at the upcoming alienware alpha. However the sg05 offers masses more in terms of tweak/performance potential aswell as being much better value - while still small enough and neat enough to sit in a living room under a TV.

Just wanted to report back that I got my bits and put it together over the weekend, couldn't have gone better for the most part and in the flesh the case looks even better than I hoped. I had a bit of concern about using the G3258 on the MSI B85I but this worked fine straight out of the box even on an older 'pre-haswell-refresh' bios, and after updating the bios I'm able to freely adjust the multiplier. Not really had time to get into the overclocking yet but I'm now at 3.5Ghz and temperatures look pretty good on the stock cooler so should be headroom for pushing things a bit hopefully. I also managed to get my windows 8 'upgrade' license across from my old laptop with a bit of effort. I think I may reward myself with another stick of ram!

My only possible complaint so far would be the brightness of the LEDs (the HD one didn't stay connected for long!) and the main case intake fan is potentially a little loud so will wait and see how bothersome it is.

Main thing left for now is finding a new tray cover for the blu-ray which also came out of my old laptop...


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmdulay*
> 
> Your best bet would probably be a Corsair H60 and a 120mm fan of your choice for silence with those high profile memory sticks.
> 
> There's the Noctua NH-L9i for full compatibility with pretty much any configuration but I doubt it would suit your performance needs.


An idea that I was toying with was putting a H80i with a low-profile fan on the exhaust side. From my estimates, it should be about the same performance and should just clear the MoBo


----------



## SirHarlock

I've had my SG05-BB for close to a year now and I love it. More than anything I find it fantastic that so much power can be squeezed into such a small package. This thread in particular is what made me join OCN, as I'd like to show mine off, too.

Specs:

Case: SG05BB

Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12A FLX

PSU: Silverstone ST45SF

Mobo: ASRock B75M-ITX

CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K

CPU HS: Noctua NH-L9i + Noctua NF-B9

RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Kingston HyperX Black DDR3-1600

GPU: 3GB MSI AMD Radeon R9 280

SSD: 120GB SanDisk Extreme II

Both the interior front panel had to be dremeled out and the internal drive tray removed to install and accommodate the R9 280, and it just fits. After replacing the stock intake and even a 38mm Panaflo with the S12A and the stock fan from the L9i with the B9, it's a fairly quiet rig that produces a modest *whoosh* even during full load. Right now all clocks are stock.



Front shot showcasing the cutout and my high tech solution to smooth out the cut edges, but mostly to give some protection between it and the card.





Side shots of the of MSI's R9 280 and it just poking through at 269mm.





There's not a lot of room or cable length available for true cable management, so it's more cable tidying. You can also see that the facade is installed without issue! Note that I coiled the USB3 header cable out of the way later. I also have the PSU mounted with the fan taking in fresh air from the outside, which is how I imagine it was meant to be given the mesh over this area on the case.



Finally, a front shot with the facade in place and everything up and running. It should be noted that the interior of the facade did not need to be shaved to accommodate MSI's R9 280, however, it does touch the back of the PCB. Also, the front fan filter was attached to the plastic that the grille clips onto with mounting tape. There's still room to bend the clamps out of the way and remove the grille to clean the filter.

Temps right now with an ambient of 28.5°c and the system taking care of fan speeds are:

CPU Idle: 37°-42° between cores

CPU Full Load: 81°-83° between cores

GPU Idle: 38°

GPU Full Load: 82°

I've had fun putting this together and sharing it with you guys. I'll keep poking around and seeing what else the fine folk of OCN can capture my interest with and how I can contribute!


----------



## Nukemaster

Very nice work. It looks very clean.

You may wish to try with the power supply fan down and the cpu cooler fan pointing up. For me it worked better(but may not be for all users).


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very nice work. It looks very clean.
> 
> You may wish to try with the power supply fan down and the cpu cooler fan pointing up. For me it worked better(but may not be for all users).


I was wondering about this too, Thank you for sharing.

And i agree that his case looks amazing!


----------



## Nukemaster

Mine was a bit more tight and I even had to file down the fan(it is the stock front fan from this case) to fit. That fan has since failed(lasted 2-3 years, not bad for a sleeve 24/7 horizontal) and been replaced with a Noctua one(moved up the psu a fit instead of filing the fan down).


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirHarlock*
> 
> I've had my SG05-BB for close to a year now and I love it. More than anything I find it fantastic that so much power can be squeezed into such a small package. This thread in particular is what made me join OCN, as I'd like to show mine off, too.
> 
> Specs:
> Case: SG05BB
> Case Fan: Noctua NF-S12A FLX
> PSU: Silverstone ST45SF
> Mobo: ASRock B75M-ITX
> CPU: Intel Core i5 3570K
> CPU HS: Noctua NH-L9i + Noctua NF-B9
> RAM: 8GB (2x4GB) Kingston HyperX Black DDR3-1600
> GPU: 3GB MSI AMD Radeon R9 280
> SSD: 120GB SanDisk Extreme II
> 
> Both the interior front panel had to be dremeled out and the internal drive tray removed to install and accommodate the R9 280, and it just fits. After replacing the stock intake and even a 38mm Panaflo with the S12A and the stock fan from the L9i with the B9, it's a fairly quiet rig that produces a modest _*whoosh*_ even during full load. Right now all clocks are stock.
> 
> 
> 
> Front shot showcasing the cutout and my high tech solution to smooth out the cut edges, but mostly to give some protection between it and the card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Side shots of the of MSI's R9 280 and it just poking through at 269mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's not a lot of room or cable length available for true cable management, so it's more cable tidying. You can also see that the facade is installed without issue! Note that I coiled the USB3 header cable out of the way later. I also have the PSU mounted with the fan taking in fresh air from the outside, which is how I imagine it was meant to be given the mesh over this area on the case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, a front shot with the facade in place and everything up and running. It should be noted that the interior of the facade did not need to be shaved to accommodate MSI's R9 280, however, it does touch the back of the PCB. Also, the front fan filter was attached to the plastic that the grille clips onto with mounting tape. There's still room to bend the clamps out of the way and remove the grille to clean the filter.
> 
> Temps right now with an ambient of 28.5°c and the system taking care of fan speeds are:
> CPU Idle: 37°-42° between cores
> CPU Full Load: 81°-83° between cores
> GPU Idle: 38°
> GPU Full Load: 82°
> 
> I've had fun putting this together and sharing it with you guys. I'll keep poking around and seeing what else the fine folk of OCN can capture my interest with and how I can contribute!


Looks great man! Welcome to the club! Creative thinking on the blue masking tape







. You can purchase small molding from Performance-PCS that will make that cut out shine!

*LINK:* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=1877

Here is mine as an example:



*Build Log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1394314/build-log-watercooled-sg05-haswell-omgbbq/0_50


----------



## iippo

Well, as it seems i must wait forever more for the Silverstone PSU - i decided to sell the old 2600k i had and swap from Asrock Z77E-ITX to Asrock Z97E-ITX + E3-1231V3. The Z77E would have been silly expensive and i dont need to pay much extra for Z97E. Also those 2600k's are apparently selling at so good price even today, that i thought it would be sort of silly not to sell it now - as i wouldnt overclock it anyways in this computer.

Ive understood that the 1231V3 is bit hotter than 2600k though.

Does anyone know if Noctua's NH-L12 could cool it in sensible manner with just the lower 92mm fan? Noctua's upper 25mm fan would ofcourse not fit - but i think this would: http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/

Cooler Master uses those in its 412 slim CPU coolers, so i think it "should" be decent? Scythe had some even slimmer fans, but from what ive understood atleast those are no-no for coolers.

Or does someone have better ideas? Silverstone NT06 Pro would be more "simpler" solution i suppose? ...ive just changed my order like 6 times now, because always when i change something, new unforseen compatibility issues rise with this small case


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Well, as it seems i must wait forever more for the Silverstone PSU - i decided to sell the old 2600k i had and swap from Asrock Z77E-ITX to Asrock Z97E-ITX + E3-1231V3. The Z77E would have been silly expensive and i dont need to pay much extra for Z97E. Also those 2600k's are apparently selling at so good price even today, that i thought it would be sort of silly not to sell it now - as i wouldnt overclock it anyways in this computer.
> 
> Ive understood that the 1231V3 is bit hotter than 2600k though.
> 
> Does anyone know if Noctua's NH-L12 could cool it in sensible manner with just the lower 92mm fan? Noctua's upper 25mm fan would ofcourse not fit - but i think this would: http://www.coolermaster.com/cooling/case-fan/xtraflo-120-slim/
> 
> Cooler Master uses those in its 412 slim CPU coolers, so i think it "should" be decent? Scythe had some even slimmer fans, but from what ive understood atleast those are no-no for coolers.
> 
> Or does someone have better ideas? Silverstone NT06 Pro would be more "simpler" solution i suppose? ...ive just changed my order like 6 times now, because always when i change something, new unforseen compatibility issues rise with this small case


I'm going with a Prolimatech PRO-SAM17 with a CM JetFlo, Should come out to 70mm and I think the case with a STX PSU is 80ish mm. From what I read, the SAM17 is a solid passive cooler that can mount a 25mm fan if needed, and JetFlo's are pretty good fans. Is a bit pricey though.

If you put a 12mm fan on the NH-L12 you might just clear it. But as you mentioned the slim fans are not really good by themselves as a cooling fan. In a push-pull however, placing them at the exhaust should be just fine, as long as the intake fan is good


----------



## Qrash

Silverstone states the CPU cooling height limit is 82 mm. The Noctua NH-L12 height without the top fan is 66 mm. Add the slim 15 mm fan and the total height will be 81 mm. Very tight, but within the limit.


----------



## SirHarlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very nice work. It looks very clean.
> 
> You may wish to try with the power supply fan down and the cpu cooler fan pointing up. For me it worked better(but may not be for all users).


Thanks! I have the PSU drawing outside air to keep it cool and quiet. I've read a handful of times on various forums that the little fan it has can be noisy if it gets hot and I definitely don't want that. I'm also mostly satisfied with the temps I have, particularly given the size of the L9i and the low noise level. Those temps are worst-case scenario 100% load, which I rarely get to and which definitely don't show up during gaming. Even at that point I still have some wiggle room before I need to worry, so I'm going to keep it that way for now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Looks great man! Welcome to the club! Creative thinking on the blue masking tape
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . You can purchase small molding from Performance-PCS that will make that cut out shine!
> 
> *LINK:* http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=130_132_1014&products_id=1877
> 
> Here is mine as an example:
> 
> *Build Log:* http://www.overclock.net/t/1394314/build-log-watercooled-sg05-haswell-omgbbq/0_50


Thank you! I'm familiar with PPCS and have ordered from them previously during a side panel window mod I did few years ago to a Lian-Li mid-tower. I agree that molding would definitely look better, but given the current budget restrictions I have that's a very low priority. It does what it needs to and it's completely hidden from view by the front panel, so it'll do.

Your build looks fantastic, and I especially like the sleeving on the front panel wires.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Would anyone be interested if I could help cut a hole and basic modding on their SG05's? If you don't have the tools, time, or experience, I wouldn't mind helping. What do you guys think?

*Here's an example of my work:*


----------



## iippo

I suppose no one would know for sure (!) if corsair vengeance pro ram would fit under nh-l12? Noctua's page states yes - but when i asked them directly, they werent quite sure about it.

--

Samuel 17 would certainly give more space compared to NH-L12, might also solve the ram dilemma. But i have no idea how well it would fare with e3-1231v3 and say some 120mm noctua fan. Can you use either push or pull with Samuel or its only ment to blow one way?


----------



## Nukemaster

I am almost sure you can use push or pull on any cooler.

My Geminii S was sent with a fan in push, I placed one(replaced the stock fan) in pull because it worked better for overall temperatures for me.

The Samuel 17 is quite a small cooler, but does avoid many problems with fitting.

The Noctua cooler lists 43mm of clearance while corsair seems to not list the height. Google shows several users claiming 44mm tall for that memory. That would just not fit unless the cooler has a bit of extra height.

Strange that Noctua does list it as fitting. It would be tight, that is for sure.


----------



## Nukemaster

Double post.

Mods please remove.


----------



## munkychump

So I've encountered a slight hitch in trying to get an R9 290x working in my system...

I bought an MSI R9 290x Gaming second-hand on eBay.. I installed it fine, but it's killing my system as soon as it comes under load..

As soon as I installed it, I tried running 3DMark on it, but the monitors went blank and into power-saving mode (as they do when they detect the system has shut down) with the keyboard locking up and no response from anything (the HDD LED was not flickering for example) but with power still going to the fans and hard drives.

I thought that it might be due to the ST45SF PSU not having enough power, so I have plugged an older 500w Antec ATX PSU (without the 8pin + 6pin PCIe connectors which is why I used the ST45SF for the GPU) into the motherboard, H80i, and hard drives and have only the 290x being powered by the ST45SF.. still the same problem occurs.

I then tried lowering the GPU clock speed and making the power limit -50% in MSI Afterburner, got about 5 seconds or so into the 3DMark Sky Diver demo before the same thing happened again.

I then thought that maybe it is due to the heatsink not contacting the GPU properly and overheating, so I ran Furmark at only 640x360 (with -50% power limit, a 900mhz maximum clock speed, and fans at maximum in Afterburner), it worked for a short while and the temperature climbed to about 61°C before the screens again went blank and shut-off with the system becoming unresponsive.. with it locking up at such a low temperature, I can only assume over-heating is not the issue.

The card is still under warranty, and the terms of the sale stated I have 3 days to advise the card is DOA and return it to the seller for a refund. I have about 8 hours left until I have to notify the seller if it's DOA, and I'm not sure if I can get access to a more powerful PSU to do testing before that time limit runs out.

Does anyone have any suggestions on what's going on here or whether I should return the card as DOA?

The system and card is working fine right now as I type this, but as soon as it comes under any real load it locks up.

I'm in a bit of a panic at the moment because this is the second card I have tried to get working on the system with the first R9 290 I bought working fine under load but then failing on me later (it's a long story and still on going), so I've spent just over AUD$800 trying to get an R9 290/290x working in my system so far, and I still don't have a nice working graphics card!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> So I've encountered a slight hitch in trying to get an R9 290x working in my system...
> 
> *I bought an MSI R9 290x Gaming second-hand on eBay.. I installed it fine, but it's killing my system as soon as it comes under load..*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> As soon as I installed it, I tried running 3DMark on it, but the monitors went blank and into power-saving mode (as they do when they detect the system has shut down) with the keyboard locking up and no response from anything (the HDD LED was not flickering for example) but with power still going to the fans and hard drives.
> 
> I thought that it might be due to the ST45SF PSU not having enough power, so I have plugged an older 500w Antec ATX PSU (without the 8pin + 6pin PCIe connectors which is why I used the ST45SF for the GPU) into the motherboard, H80i, and hard drives and have only the 290x being powered by the ST45SF.. still the same problem occurs.
> 
> I then tried lowering the GPU clock speed and making the power limit -50% in MSI Afterburner, got about 5 seconds or so into the 3DMark Sky Diver demo before the same thing happened again.
> 
> I then thought that maybe it is due to the heatsink not contacting the GPU properly and overheating, so I ran Furmark at only 640x360 (with -50% power limit, a 900mhz maximum clock speed, and fans at maximum in Afterburner), it worked for a short while and the temperature climbed to about 61°C before the screens again went blank and shut-off with the system becoming unresponsive.. with it locking up at such a low temperature, I can only assume over-heating is not the issue.
> 
> The card is still under warranty, and the terms of the sale stated I have 3 days to advise the card is DOA and return it to the seller for a refund. I have about 8 hours left until I have to notify the seller if it's DOA, and I'm not sure if I can get access to a more powerful PSU to do testing before that time limit runs out.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggestions on what's going on here or whether I should return the card as DOA?
> 
> The system and card is working fine right now as I type this, but as soon as it comes under any real load it locks up.
> 
> I'm in a bit of a panic at the moment because this is the second card I have tried to get working on the system with the first R9 290 I bought working fine under load but then failing on me later (it's a long story and still on going), so I've spent just over AUD$800 trying to get an R9 290/290x working in my system so far, and I still don't have a nice working graphics card!


What drivers are you using? Did you do a fresh install? Your temps of 60C is fine under load, however it's still possible you have a defective R9 290X, its the roll of a dice that you accepted purchasing from Ebay. You mentioned you can still RMA the GPU under warranty. If we can't help you figure out the issue that may be a great idea...


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> What drivers are you using? Did you do a fresh install? Your temps of 60C is fine under load, however it's still possible you have a defective R9 290X, its the roll of a dice that you accepted purchasing from Ebay. You mentioned you can still RMA the GPU under warranty. If we can't help you figure out the issue that may be a great idea...


Thanks for the suggestions. I'm trying with a fresh install now, and I'm using the latest drivers from MSI's site, so I'll soon have software ruled out as an issue. I've contacted the seller and he's agreed to accept the card back as DOA for a full refund, but I still have to pay for the return shipping costs which aren't that cheap. But at least I've bought myself an extra day or so to do some more testing and see if I can figure out what's going on.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions. I'm trying with a fresh install now, and I'm using the latest drivers from MSI's site, so I'll soon have software ruled out as an issue. I've contacted the seller and he's agreed to accept the card back as DOA for a full refund, but I still have to pay for the return shipping costs which aren't that cheap. But at least I've bought myself an extra day or so to do some more testing and see if I can figure out what's going on.


*Here is a discussion thread link for AMD's latest 14.8 Drivers*: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510437/guru3d-amd-catalyst-14-8-whql-14-201-1008/0_50#post_22781010

Sometimes the mfg don't have the latest drivers, it's best to get it from the source. Are you able to put the R9 290X in another system to test? Even another card in your system so we can narrow it down?


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Get drivers from AMD themselves.
Finally opened my PC and it is really dusty. That's probably why its been grunting,but the front fan filter made a valiant effort,all the dust came in through the top


----------



## hyp36rmax

Imagine the possibilities...


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Imagine the possibilities...


How thick is that Rad? Does it even clear the MoBo?

You also might need some super-powered fans to blow through it


----------



## Nukemaster

The rad seems to fit, but the fan is over hanging the board location. I guess if the board has noting right on that edge it may actually work


----------



## SilkyZ

I guess, but most of the MoBo's I've seen have the RAM on that edge. Maybe place the fan on the outside and cut a hole in the faceplate? That or if they make a board with SODIMM lying flat


----------



## Nukemaster

The SG05's metal fan grille on the front comes out very easy.

An external fan is possible for sure.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> How thick is that Rad? Does it even clear the MoBo?
> 
> You also might need some super-powered fans to blow through it


Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 120 mm x 80 mm Radiator. I'm currently using a couple Gentle Typhoon AP29 fans in push|pull configuration. I mounted the rad in an SG05 for kicks.

Here is my original build: *Build Log*



Here is my new build: *Build Log*



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The rad seems to fit, but the fan is over hanging the board location. I guess if the board has noting right on that edge it may actually work


I'm sure i'll find a way to mount a monster like this, i'll be using my original Swiftech XP 120mm x 35mm Rad with push | pull, like I did with the original.


----------



## Nukemaster

That is a very nice SG05 build you have.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That is a very nice SG05 build you have.


Thank you! I will be using the SG05 for another build since I have moved the internals to the CM Elite 130. It will be water-cooled once again with a custom loop, stay tuned!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Thanks for your help, bacharel.
> I agree about this case. Good proportion. First I have thought to buy the cooler master elite 110.
> 
> I'm also considering a pentium 4th. I'd save $50 and maybe have same performance. I'd don't know. Another possibility would be take a gtx 750 ti + core i5 (quad core) than upgrade gpu in the future. R270x seems to consume end produce a lot of heat.


Thought I would give some further thoughts after using my SG05 with G3258 for a while. For my needs, home theatre plus some gaming, it's a perfect combo. I've now got it OC'd to 4.3GHz with Vcore set at 1.18V. With all stock cooling and the PC in a cupboard under the TV I get just over 90oC during stress test but less than 80oC gaming (cupboard doors open!). At 4.3GHz the system feels very noticably snappier. Gaming wise Metro Last Light and Far Cry 3 both run great at 1080p, though with my GTX550Ti I'm obviously not really pushing the quality settings very high. For general use, streaming video or playing dvds etc it draws very little power and is happy with cupboard doors closed, there are still some holes in the doors and I think the ventilation arrangement of the case helps a lot given my less than ideal locating of it.

So very happy overall given price of B85I motherboard and G3258 chip. Does get me thinking about upgrading the CPU cooler and/or delid though, sure I could go for 4.5GHz or more...

_edit - light day at work today so was doing a bit of browsing, the Gamer Storm Gabriel cooler looks like it would be a good fit and cost is okay (210rmb or around 35usd)._

One thing I am going to change is the case fan as the stock one was just a bit too loud for idle mode so it was noticeable while sat on the sofa a couple of metres away. Scythe Glidestream 120 pwm on order.

_edit2 - new fan arrived and installed last night. More airflow (slightly lower temps) and quieter so all good. Only odd thing is the control seems to be from 1000 to 1500rpm on what should be a 1300rpm fan?! Do I need to calibrate it somehow or is it just a bit of odd compatability with the motherboard? I've therefore got it set to control from 50% about 1000rpm - which is quiet enough I don't hear it, to 70% around 1250 which is quieter than the old fan but with more air._


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Id forgotten how stiff this front usb cable is


----------



## jinzane

SG05 addiction


----------



## Nukemaster

Pics of the inside please


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Imagine the possibilities...


I have a rad just like that sitting around from my brother's rig that he didn't end up using, but, as it looks with yours, the fan hung over the MB area, so it was impossible to fit it in without removing the RAM or mounting the fan externally.

While an external fan is certainly possible, personally I decided against it because, I feel that mounting anything externally defeats the purpose of choosing the SG05 - same with mounting an ATX PSU that sticks out the back. You might as well just go for a slightly larger case... as you have done with the CM 130. I'll certainly be watching your new build with interest.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

unplugged front panel LED's,should've done it sooner,lol


----------



## nisc

My sg05 from Amazon doesn't have 2 front plastic painel (one without the silverstone logo). Is it normal?


----------



## Krulani

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Alphacool NexXxos Monsta 120 mm x 80 mm Radiator. I'm currently using a couple Gentle Typhoon AP29 fans in push|pull configuration. I mounted the rad in an SG05 for kicks.
> 
> Here is my original build: *Build Log*


I loved reading this build log, and would LOVE to build one just like it in the future. It would probably have to be for someone else, or if I sold my current one, because my hardware right now should last me for a loooooong time.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> SG05 addiction


Nice SG05 tower!








What custom power button(s) are you using? Easy mod?
I would like to change mine, it's the only weak part of this great case I think.

Btw just had to replace the original 300W PSU (~7 years old). Randomly its fan was running full speed at startup and, while everything seemed to be powered up, no video signal was sent to the monitor.


----------



## toker

What 1150 motherboards go nice in a SG05? I was looking at the Gigabyte Z87n Wifi, but the GPU looks like it'd be real cosy with the CPU cooler.

Does anyone use the Silverstone short cable set with the SFX 450?


----------



## Mitch311

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toker*
> 
> What 1150 motherboards go nice in a SG05? I was looking at the Gigabyte Z87n Wifi, but the GPU looks like it'd be real cosy with the CPU cooler.
> 
> Does anyone use the Silverstone short cable set with the SFX 450?


Assuming the board layout is the same as previous models then you will be fine with a top down cooler. At the moment I have a gigabyte H77N-wifi board and have previously had a Prolimatech Samuel 17 fitted. There was plenty space between it and the graphics card.



The issue now is that the newer boards have moved the cpu socket further away from the PCIE slot meaning that these top-down coolers may no longer be suitable if you have a small case. This was brought to my attention by jrs77 over at bit-tech.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=277991

The only reason I bought the short cable kit was to make my own custom length cables without ruining the ones that came with the psu. There isn't really much difference between the stock cables for the SFX 450 and the short cable kit as far as I can remember.



Sorry about the crap phone pics but it's all I have atm


----------



## toker

Thanks that's really helpful, looks really tidy.

Just about the cables, are the cables on the st45sf (450 non modular) short as well? I would guess they'd be short but the reason I ask is I've heard the cables in the 300w case/psu bundle are way too long.

I don't want to mess with them if I can help it but I guess shortening some cables isn't the end of the world.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> My sg05 from Amazon doesn't have 2 front plastic painel (one without the silverstone logo). Is it normal?


Maybe Silverstone took those out of newer cases. Did you check under the foam. It is not placed in the case like one would think.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toker*
> 
> Thanks that's really helpful, looks really tidy.
> 
> Just about the cables, are the cables on the st45sf (450 non modular) short as well? I would guess they'd be short but the reason I ask is I've heard the cables in the 300w case/psu bundle are way too long.
> 
> I don't want to mess with them if I can help it but I guess shortening some cables isn't the end of the world.


I did not find the 300 watt units cables to be that long. I did remove unused ones to clean things up a bit.


----------



## jinzane

my new project 

_teaser_


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> my new project
> 
> _teaser_


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> my new project
> 
> _teaser_


More more more!


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> More more more!


soon...


----------



## jvill

looks interesting jinzane.
I can see the m1 already if you do the orientation like that.


----------



## Mimdalf

What size is the power and HHD led? Can they be replaced easily?


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> What size is the power and HHD led? Can they be replaced easily?


You can certainly get new ones from Silverstone Sales dept. I broke my case front and got a replacement with new LEDs.

But if you mean to exchange for a different colour or something? I have replaced them before, but only with LEDs bought at PC modding shops that are specifically marked as such. So I let the shop take the responsibility for the voltage/current


----------



## Nukemaster

The power LED appears to be a 3mm one. The HDD led is glued to the case, but chances are it is the same.



I think most boards have a built in current limiting resistor or similar for the LED's, but I have never tested this.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> What size is the power and HHD led? Can they be replaced easily?


They can be replaced very easily and any old LED will do. As Nukemaster has shown, they are 3mm LEDs, but also both the HDD and Power LEDs connect directly to the motherboard pins without any resistors in between.

I just rewired my whole front panel and changed the blue LEDs for some red ones I had lying around. It's just a simple circuit board that joins the power LED, power switch, and reset switch together into one set of cables - nothing fancy at all. And the HDD LED is just attached to a twisted pair of wires that go straight to the jumper for the motherboard.


----------



## Mimdalf

Awesome, I was going to mod the little case with carbon vinyl and change the Led to UV. Would I order a HDD Led with the cable and 2 pin? How would I go about replacing the Power Led?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> They can be replaced very easily and any old LED will do. As Nukemaster has shown, they are 3mm LEDs, but also both the HDD and Power LEDs connect directly to the motherboard pins without any resistors in between.
> 
> I just rewired my whole front panel and changed the blue LEDs for some red ones I had lying around. It's just a simple circuit board that joins the power LED, power switch, and reset switch together into one set of cables - nothing fancy at all. And the HDD LED is just attached to a twisted pair of wires that go straight to the jumper for the motherboard.


I actually thought of RED leds, mostly because they are not so damn bright.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> Awesome, I was going to mod the little case with carbon vinyl and change the Led to UV. Would I order a HDD Led with the cable and 2 pin? How would I go about replacing the Power Led?


You can just solder the LED to the existing cable. Please remember LED's only work in one direction.
https://learn.sparkfun.com/tutorials/polarity/diode-and-led-polarity

Leds used in computers are not damaged if connected wrong, just do not light up.


----------



## Mimdalf

Thank You very much, how would the HDD Led be replaced, should I just order a 3mm with a cable and 2 pin connector? Easier that way?


----------



## Nukemaster

You can as long as it has the same 2.54mm(0.1 inch) spacing of a normal computer header. You may have to remove some glue to get the led out and just use normal hot glue to replace it. I would just use the existing cable my self.


----------



## Mimdalf

Thanks Again, I chose to order some amber LEDs to replace the blue one. I always liked the glow from Vacuum tubes LoL.

What I have so far:

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Haswell Dual-Core 3.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Cooler Master Seidon 120V
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-H97N-WIFI LGA 1150
Memory:
Storage: Western Digital WD Black 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s
Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-3751-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0
Case: SilverStone Sugo Lite
Power Supply:
Optical Drive: Silverstone 12.7 mm SATA Interface Slot Load 8X CD/DVD RW Drive SATA 3.0 Gb-s Optical Drive SOD02B
SSD: Kingston HyperX 2.5" 250GB SATA III MLC Internal Solid State Drive

Yet to order:
G.SKILL Sniper Low Voltage Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600 (PC3 12800)
SILVERSTONE ST45SF-G 450W SFX12V SLI CrossFire 80 PLUS GOLD


----------



## Nukemaster

You will not actually need a 450 watt power supply for that system, but the 80+ gold should reduce power supply generated heat.

I recommend checking out some threads with people using that power supply because I think the modular cables are tight with the optical drive bracket installed.

The Seidon may be hard to fit while still getting the optical drive 3.5 and 2.5 inch drive.

As you can see the space in front of the power supply is a bit small. This does not mean the modular unit will not fit, it just may take some care to get fit right.


I also do not see how the liquid cooler will fit with the hard drive bay. Even with mine removed, I do not think it will fit.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I actually thought of RED leds, mostly because they are not so damn bright.
> You can just solder the LED to the existing cable. Please remember LED's only work in one direction.


I chose red LEDs for that exact reason. I was getting sick of having a bright blue glow shining across my room at night and distracting my when I was on my computer. Also, blue light keeps you awake more whereas red does not.

Mimdalf, I would just make sure you look carefully at the LEDs that are currently in place and make sure you put the new LEDs in the same way. Personally, I didn't want to risk damaging the original circuit board, so I bought a small solder breadboard used for prototyping and made a new one using data cable and a 10-pin header to join both the switches (which I had taken from a broken set of electronic scales) and LEDs together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> Thank You very much, how would the HDD Led be replaced, should I just order a 3mm with a cable and 2 pin connector? Easier that way?


The LED is just soldered to the end of the cable with a bit of small heatshrink tubing around the connections. It would be very easy to remove the heat shrink and desolder the LED. But again Nukemaster has beaten me to a reply and confirmed that if you've ordered a standard 2-pin jumper and some cable, you should be okay.

And although a small bit of hot glue is used to hold the HDD LED in place, it sits in it's little hole quite nicely and even a bit of tape will keep it there.. but if you have a hot glue gun handy, you might as well use it!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I also do not see how the liquid cooler will fit with the hard drive bay. Even with mine removed, I do not think it will fit.


A rad won't fit with the HDD bay. At least with my H80i, I only have enough space to sit a HDD on top of the rad with a gap of about 3-4mm, and that's with it mounted side-ways. Mounted with the tubes at the top takes all the spare space away.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> Mimdalf, I would just make sure you look carefully at the LEDs that are currently in place and make sure you put the new LEDs in the same way. Personally, I didn't want to risk damaging the original circuit board, so I bought a small solder breadboard used for prototyping and made a new one using data cable and a 10-pin header to join both the switches (which I had taken from a broken set of electronic scales) and LEDs together.


Interesting idea(I have spare stipboard laying around. I was just using some today). I have a spare board because Silverstone just replaced the full board when my LED failed before 1 year. The board seems well enough made to take a quick led replacement without much fear of damage.

I would be interested in seeing this diy board you made.

I may still well change the color, but I think first I have to place a second led in my Fractal Define case so the ring lights up with power(maybe green or something) and changes color with HDD activity, I wanted to do that since I got the case.


----------



## Mimdalf

Shoehorn... May have to scrap the water cooler idea...


----------



## Mimdalf

What if I scrap the Seidon for a Samuel 17 Heat sink, should that be enough cooling then?


----------



## hampurista

I had a Samuel 17 in this case with no problems together with a SFX PSU. Just be sure that your mainboard and Samuel 17 work hand-in-hand in regards to GPU clearance.


----------



## jvill

Finally got my sg05 gaming rig setup!

i5 4670k
Thermalright AXP200r
Kingston hyperx fury 16gb
120gb(from old build) + 240gb Crucial ssd
500gb WDC Blue (from old build)
GTX780 Ti

Sorry I don't have a lot of angles for the pics, and just took 1 side









I used both the hdd and ssd bays normally and used a double sided for the other ssd in the slim optical bay.
I don't think it would be possible without the pp05-e cable kit when you use all the drive bays + the 780ti. Good thing I got these!

I got the axp200r exhausting the hot air from the heatsink, and the psu set to take in that air and exhaust the back as well.
The 780ti is doing well on its own exhausting out the back too, so no problem there.
CPU Temp @load is 65C and
GPU Temp @load(Watchdogs Ultra/2880x1620 downsampling with TheWorse's mod) is around 70-75C with an aggressive fan profile. Yes the gpu may be loud at this point but with my headset on, I can bearly hear it.

The axp200r is more silent than I expected it to be, and it cools really well given the conditions inside the case! I love this cooler man!
Just be sure to slip in something between the heatsink and the fan when you are planning to use it as exhaust like I did here since the blades will be hitting the heatsink when mounted that way. It may prevent it from spinning or if it spins, it creates a really annoying noise when the fan is spinning slow.


----------



## SilkyZ

Also note that the Sam17 doesn't come with a fan. A standard 25mm thick 120mm fan should be fine in the case, so I suggest getting a high airflow fan.


----------



## Mimdalf

OK, so I really wanted everything in the box, so I have opted to not use the Seidon 120v, instead I will try out a PRO-SAM17 Samuel 17 CPU Cooler and 2 DEEPCOOL Gamer Storms, (2 because I'll be replacing the case fan as well)


----------



## Nukemaster

The Samuel 17 should be OK. It is not a top performer, but I do not think you will be clocking THAT high on a small board in a small case.

This is part of the fun of small form factor cases.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Finally got my sg05 gaming rig setup!
> 
> i5 4670k
> Thermalright AXP200r
> Kingston hyperx fury 16gb
> 120gb(from old build) + 240gb Crucial ssd
> 500gb WDC Blue (from old build)
> GTX780 Ti
> 
> Sorry I don't have a lot of angles for the pics, and just took 1 side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used both the hdd and ssd bays normally and used a double sided for the other ssd in the slim optical bay.
> I don't think it would be possible without the pp05-e cable kit when you use all the drive bays + the 780ti. Good thing I got these!
> 
> I got the axp200r exhausting the hot air from the heatsink, and the psu set to take in that air and exhaust the back as well.
> The 780ti is doing well on its own exhausting out the back too, so no problem there.
> CPU Temp @load is 65C and
> GPU Temp @load(Watchdogs Ultra/2880x1620 downsampling with TheWorse's mod) is around 70-75C with an aggressive fan profile. Yes the gpu may be loud at this point but with my headset on, I can bearly hear it.
> 
> The axp200r is more silent than I expected it to be, and it cools really well given the conditions inside the case! I love this cooler man!
> Just be sure to slip in something between the heatsink and the fan when you are planning to use it as exhaust like I did here since the blades will be hitting the heatsink when mounted that way. It may prevent it from spinning or if it spins, it creates a really annoying noise when the fan is spinning slow.










My spiritual successor in the SG05! Looks awesome!


----------



## jvill

^
True, I don't think this build will exist if it wasn't because of your OMGBBQ








It's not in a custom loop or anything but I'm actually happy how it turned out.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Finally got my sg05 gaming rig setup!
> 
> i5 4670k
> Thermalright AXP200r
> Kingston hyperx fury 16gb
> 120gb(from old build) + 240gb Crucial ssd
> 500gb WDC Blue (from old build)
> GTX780 Ti
> 
> Sorry I don't have a lot of angles for the pics, and just took 1 side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used both the hdd and ssd bays normally and used a double sided for the other ssd in the slim optical bay.
> I don't think it would be possible without the pp05-e cable kit when you use all the drive bays + the 780ti. Good thing I got these!
> 
> I got the axp200r exhausting the hot air from the heatsink, and the psu set to take in that air and exhaust the back as well.
> The 780ti is doing well on its own exhausting out the back too, so no problem there.
> CPU Temp @load is 65C and
> GPU Temp @load(Watchdogs Ultra/2880x1620 downsampling with TheWorse's mod) is around 70-75C with an aggressive fan profile. Yes the gpu may be loud at this point but with my headset on, I can bearly hear it.
> 
> The axp200r is more silent than I expected it to be, and it cools really well given the conditions inside the case! I love this cooler man!
> Just be sure to slip in something between the heatsink and the fan when you are planning to use it as exhaust like I did here since the blades will be hitting the heatsink when mounted that way. It may prevent it from spinning or if it spins, it creates a really annoying noise when the fan is spinning slow.


Eff it, I'm building this now. I just love fitting a 780ti in this case!


----------



## weredawg

I thought a mod needed to be done to fit the 780ti into the SG05. Is that what jvill did?


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I thought a mod needed to be done to fit the 780ti into the SG05. Is that what jvill did?


Yeah, he probably cut the front.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> ^
> True, I don't think this build will exist if it wasn't because of your OMGBBQ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not in a custom loop or anything but I'm actually happy how it turned out.


I'm glad it all worked out. That's one mean air-cooled machine! Definitely +1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Eff it, I'm building this now. I just love fitting a 780ti in this case!


Yes, it's one heck of a build!
Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I thought a mod needed to be done to fit the 780ti into the SG05. Is that what jvill did?
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Black5Lion*
> 
> Yeah, he probably cut the front.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Pretty much


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*


Nice clean and tidy looking rig there


----------



## jvill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I thought a mod needed to be done to fit the 780ti into the SG05. Is that what jvill did?


Yes sir, the front was cut to fit a 780ti. It's impossible not to cut it and fit a gpu of this length.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Nice clean and tidy looking rig there


Thanks good sir. I'm enjoying it right now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Eff it, I'm building this now. I just love fitting a 780ti in this case!


Yeah, it's the real deal fitting the 780ti in this case. Such a powerful beast in a very small enclosure! The biggest mistake I did in this build was putting the drive bays first before the GPU, one heck of a job connecting the pcie cables to the gpu!
Are you also planning to use all the drive bays?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'm glad it all worked out. That's one mean air-cooled machine! Definitely +1


Thanks a lot man!


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jvill*
> 
> Yes sir, the front was cut to fit a 780ti. It's impossible not to cut it and fit a gpu of this length.
> Thanks good sir. I'm enjoying it right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the real deal fitting the 780ti in this case. Such a powerful beast in a very small enclosure! The biggest mistake I did in this build was putting the drive bays first before the GPU, one heck of a job connecting the pcie cables to the gpu!
> Are you also planning to use all the drive bays?
> Thanks a lot man!


I was just going to put in 2 SSDs so I was could just mount them anywhere. I was thinking about making it water-looped, but for now its just going to stay air-cooled as it will probably be flying often. This would be my first build in a while so I'm a little apprehensive about doing serious case-modding.

would the sg06 be better for modding a 780ti in there or does it not really matter?

EDIT: the benchmarks are in on the 980 and it looks better then the 780ti, and cheaper, and less power draw...... and are 268mm long....


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> I was just going to put in 2 SSDs so I was could just mount them anywhere. I was thinking about making it water-looped, but for now its just going to stay air-cooled as it will probably be flying often. This would be my first build in a while so I'm a little apprehensive about doing serious case-modding.
> 
> would the sg06 be better for modding a 780ti in there or does it not really matter?
> 
> EDIT: the benchmarks are in on the 980 and it looks better then the 780ti, and cheaper, and less power draw...... and are 268mm long....


Although the SG06 appears longer due to the plastic cover you're required to modify the front metal frame to accommodate any GPU that is 260 mm (10.5 inches) giving you up to 273 mm (10.75 inches).

Nvidia's new GTX 970 and 980 are great GPU's since they are much more power efficient then the GTX 780Ti. As far as we know they are not that much faster though. I'm still waiting on their big Maxwell with the GM210 chip (True 780Ti successor).


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Although the SG06 appears longer due to the plastic cover you're required to modify the front metal frame to accommodate any GPU that is 260 mm (10.5 inches) giving you up to 273 mm (10.75 inches).
> 
> Nvidia's new GTX 970 and 980 are great GPU's since they are much more power efficient then the GTX 780Ti. As far as we know they are not that much faster though. I'm still waiting on their big Maxwell with the GM210 chip (True 780Ti successor).


figured, I have seen the msi TF 770's and 760's fit without mods so i suspected that was the upper limit. I knew the frames on the 05 and 06 were the same, i was just asking how much of a difference the bulge makes in fitting, thanks for the numbers!

Yes, once the 980ti drops, its going to be very interesting fitting that in this case







maybe the sg13 then?

Screw it, I was board at work and couldn't think of anything else, new build list with the VII Impact and 980...

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Micro Center)
*CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master GeminII M4 58.4 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.80 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($239.00 @ Amazon)
*Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.98 @ OutletPC)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($88.99 @ NCIX US)
*Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($88.99 @ NCIX US)
*Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB Video Card ($566.30 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($142.97 @ OutletPC)
*Monitor:* Acer K272HULbmiidp 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($396.68 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($16.99 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
*Mouse:* Corsair Raptor M45 Wired Optical Mouse ($39.99 @ Amazon)
*Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft Flat Flexible Short Cable Set ($30.00)
*Other:* Logitech Gaming Headset G330 ($73.00)
*Total:* $2417.65
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-19 13:36 EDT-0400_


----------



## McGraw

Glad I waited for the 970. I'll be getting mine next week I think, just need to settle on the card I want that fits without mods.

Seems like Palit, EVGA and Zotac at least have versions that will do the trick.

Now I will also have about 100 watts of extra overclocking headroom over the 290 I thought I could make fit.

I really think you can do ITX properly now without compromising on anything other than the CPU cooler and some DIMM slots.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> figured, I have seen the msi TF 770's and 760's fit without mods so i suspected that was the upper limit. I knew the frames on the 05 and 06 were the same, i was just asking how much of a difference the bulge makes in fitting, thanks for the numbers!
> 
> Yes, once the 980ti drops, its going to be very interesting fitting that in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe the sg13 then?
> 
> Screw it, I was board at work and couldn't think of anything else, new build list with the VII Impact and 980...
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-4790K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($279.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Cooler Master GeminII M4 58.4 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($29.80 @ Amazon)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VII IMPACT Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($239.00 @ Amazon)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Sniper Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1866 Memory ($164.98 @ OutletPC)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($88.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($88.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* Asus GeForce GTX 980 4GB Video Card ($566.30 @ Newegg)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8 Professional (OEM) (64-bit) ($142.97 @ OutletPC)
> *Monitor:* Acer K272HULbmiidp 60Hz 27.0" Monitor ($396.68 @ Amazon)
> *Case Fan:* Cooler Master JetFlo 95.0 CFM 120mm Fan ($16.99 @ Newegg)
> *Keyboard:* Corsair Vengeance K70 Wired Gaming Keyboard ($129.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Mouse:* Corsair Raptor M45 Wired Optical Mouse ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Other:* Silverstone PP05-E 0.98 ft Flat Flexible Short Cable Set ($30.00)
> *Other:* Logitech Gaming Headset G330 ($73.00)
> *Total:* $2417.65
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-19 13:36 EDT-0400_


I'd consider investing on a more efficient CPU Air Cooler or Fan for the Cooler Master GeminII M4. I suggest the Silverstone NT06-Pro, Noctua NH-L12, or Scythe Big Shuriken Version II with a higher static pressure fan if you prefer to stick with an air configuration in the SG05.

The Cooler Master Jetflo 120 will be fine as a front intake as it pushes lots of air into the case.

With that said your build looks solid.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Glad I waited for the 970. I'll be getting mine next week I think, just need to settle on the card I want that fits without mods.
> 
> Seems like Palit, EVGA and Zotac at least have versions that will do the trick.
> 
> Now I will also have about 100 watts of extra overclocking headroom over the 290 I thought I could make fit.
> 
> I really think you can do ITX properly now without compromising on anything other than the CPU cooler and some DIMM slots.


I agree Nvidia's entry with the GTX 970 and 980 are solid performers for an ITX build. However I have to disagree with you about a proper ITX build as we've always had the ability to properly configure one as long as you were assertive with part selection and can devote a little time in part placement and wire management we've been fine for the last couple years.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I agree Nvidia's entry with the GTX 970 and 980 are solid performers for an ITX build. However I have to disagree with you about a proper ITX build as we've always had the ability to properly configure one as long as you were assertive with part selection and can devote a little time in part placement and wire management we've been fine for the last couple years.


Sorry, I posted that very early this morning and on my phone and realised I may have come across poorly. Not my intention I assure you.

I realise that you can do ITX properly, I see all these builds including yours and they are obviously awesome and very capable.

Just to clarify, I know this thread is about the SG05 but when I say ITX, because I think the SG05 is the only way to do ITX if you're going to do it for a serious gaming/content creation machine, I mean SG05 if you see what I mean. So for me, ITX = SG05 (and actually SG05 with 450w).

Next thing, I suppose I should have said my definition of properly (in my opinion) means being able to put strong performing cards that are good value for money and to be able to overclock both the GPU and CPU, have plenty of drives and not worry about your PSU not being up to scratch now or a bit later in its life and not be forced to mod your case before it will all even fit.

For me, 780/780ti/Titan etc. kind of put ITX into the realms of the high end pricing and not only that, you have to chop your case up to do it. I don't have a dremel or access to someone I fully trust to do it for me so the cost of modding the case further increases the cost of the build.

Now you have potentially the best bang for buck Nvidia card since the 8800GT so you aren't faced with the dilemma of deciding whether the size advantages of SG05 are just not worth it for the expense and hassle of the modding.

I hope this makes sense...I like to mod but I prefer to spend on components. Obviously this doesn't apply if you're not on a budget or have access to the means to cut...or you're happy to put a short card in.

Cheers for reading my waffle.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Sorry, I posted that very early this morning and on my phone and realised I may have come across poorly. Not my intention I assure you.
> 
> I realise that you can do ITX properly, I see all these builds including yours and they are obviously awesome and very capable.
> 
> Just to clarify, I know this thread is about the SG05 but when I say ITX, because I think the SG05 is the only way to do ITX if you're going to do it for a serious gaming/content creation machine, I mean SG05 if you see what I mean. So for me, ITX = SG05 (and actually SG05 with 450w).
> 
> Next thing, I suppose I should have said my definition of properly (in my opinion) means being able to put strong performing cards that are good value for money and to be able to overclock both the GPU and CPU, have plenty of drives and not worry about your PSU not being up to scratch now or a bit later in its life and not be forced to mod your case before it will all even fit.
> 
> For me, 780/780ti/Titan etc. kind of put ITX into the realms of the high end pricing and not only that, you have to chop your case up to do it. I don't have a dremel or access to someone I fully trust to do it for me so the cost of modding the case further increases the cost of the build.
> 
> Now you have potentially the best bang for buck Nvidia card since the 8800GT so you aren't faced with the dilemma of deciding whether the size advantages of SG05 are just not worth it for the expense and hassle of the modding.
> 
> I hope this makes sense...I like to mod but I prefer to spend on components. Obviously this doesn't apply if you're not on a budget or have access to the means to cut...or you're happy to put a short card in.
> 
> Cheers for reading my waffle.


No worries we're all friends here


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> No worries we're all friends here


Nice one.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I'd consider investing on a more efficient CPU Air Cooler or Fan for the Cooler Master GeminII M4. I suggest the Silverstone NT06-Pro, Noctua NH-L12, or Scythe Big Shuriken Version II with a higher static pressure fan if you prefer to stick with an air configuration in the SG05.
> 
> The Cooler Master Jetflo 120 will be fine as a front intake as it pushes lots of air into the case.
> 
> With that said your build looks solid.


Going to swap for the Big Shuriken v2. I was planning on adding a custom loop later, but it wouldn't be until a year after-ish


----------



## michaelcly

Just installed a Silverstone sx600-g PSU and AR06 CPU Cooler in my SG05

Just joined this furum...WOW some really great builds here.

Here's my comments about the new CPU cooler and PSU:

*The PSU* isn't any louder than the sf450 bronze (version 2) I swapped out. Unfortunately it isn't any quieter either. When I first start up, it's dead silent but that only lasts 5 min for me -- even at idle. It's still my loudest component in my system when not gaming. Still, I'm pleased with more power and not more noise. The modular hook-ups are nice and offers less restriction of air flow from the front fan BUT the PSU connections are mashed tight against the drive bay/tray. It's really tight. It also lacks a power switch on the back. I heard no whine or clicking as some have reported.

*The AR06 cpu cooler* replaced a Silverstone NT07 1156 low profile cooler. I got it because my CPU temps were reaching 78 degrees under load when OCd to 4100mhz. I'd like it to run in the 60s. This cooler has only improved it by 5 degrees. I'm kind of disappointed with the results. I've heard the thermal paste could need time to set. I don't know if that's true but I'll give it some time.

As it is, I spent $175 and can't really see much difference other than I have 600w now.

My Build: GA-Z77N-wifi; i7 3770k; 8gb 1600 ram; Scythe slipstream front fan (fQ122 SST on the way); sx600w PSU; r9-270X Sapphire Vaporx; SST AR06 CPU cooler;OS X 10.9.4; Windows7


----------



## boostdq

Hi guys.

Has anyone been able to shoe horn a atx powersupply (140mm depth) with a h75 into a sg05. Custom cables will be used. I was hoping the sg13 would be released for my holidays next week.


----------



## ChandrPr

Hey guys,

I recently built my first computer in an SG05 using an MSI GTX 760 itx graphics card. The issue I have is that the graphics card fan is quite loud. I tried to get a replacement at Microcenter, where I had bought the card, and was told that that level of noise was normal and I was unlikely to get a quieter fan for that card. (I am a silence freak, and even a slight hum is loud in my book.







)

So I looked for aftermarket gpu coolers, and heard good reviews about the accelero mono plus. I am leaving out any water-cooling setup, as I am not interested in those at the moment.

Does anybody here know if there is sufficient space to fit an accelero mono plus in the SG05? I am mostly worried about hitting the left side panel and the bar that runs across the top there. The cooler is 51mm tall (anybody know how many slots that is?)

Also, will there be any interference issue with the upcoming silverstone SFX-500-LG power supply? I personally don't think so, but you overclock.net gurus might know something I don't.









If this doesn't fit, do you guys know of any aftermarket air coolers that are silent and will sufficiently cool the card? I don't plan on overclocking the card beyond its factory overclock, but silence is absolutely crucial.

Thank you!


----------



## Qrash

The distance between PCI-E slots (center to center) is 20.32 mm. I don' t know if this helps. I recommend measuring directly if you can.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Has anyone been able to shoe horn a atx powersupply (140mm depth) with a h75 into a sg05. Custom cables will be used. I was hoping the sg13 would be released for my holidays next week.


It'll fit, but you'll have to cut up the back of the case for the fan and plug as it's also wider and taller than an SFX PSU.. here's some quick mock-ups to give you an idea.

I just used a standard PSU model and shrank another AIO cooler's rad to 25mm to match the thickness of the H75..







Also, I managed to fit an H80i in my case with an SFX PSU.. the distance you lose with the ATX PSU is roughly gained by the thinner rad, so it should equal out to about the same as what I have.. go back a few pages to see inside my rig.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChandrPr*
> 
> Does anybody here know if there is sufficient space to fit an accelero mono plus in the SG05? I am mostly worried about hitting the left side panel and the bar that runs across the top there. The cooler is 51mm tall (anybody know how many slots that is?)
> 
> Also, will there be any interference issue with the upcoming silverstone SFX-500-LG power supply? I personally don't think so, but you overclock.net gurus might know something I don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this doesn't fit, do you guys know of any aftermarket air coolers that are silent and will sufficiently cool the card? I don't plan on overclocking the card beyond its factory overclock, but silence is absolutely crucial.
> 
> Thank you!


I'll give you the bad news first.. if that cooler is 51mm thick (you said tall.. but I assume you mean the distance off the GPU die and PCB which I call thick since it sticks out sideways!), it's unlikely to fit. I posted the maximum measurements in an earlier post...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> For length, I commonly see 262mm as being the limit (without cutting the case I believe).. I've measured it to be 263.2mm (but I could be off by .5mm!) Cutting out the metal front gets you 6mm extra, and then the front plastic is 3mm thick, so you could shave that down for an extra mm or two.. Giving a total of 268-270mm before you breach the front cover.
> 
> *For width, I haven't done as exact a measurement, but I make it ~44mm from the slot to the side of the case*


The good news is that the SFX-500-LG will fit.. see my post above regarding the ATX PSU.. it'll be a similar depth to that whilst fitting the back of the case without cutting since it's just an elongated SFX PSU.

As for alternative coolers, I am unable to help you.. I didn't research that much since I've spent too much money on my rig already without buying a new cooler for my graphics card!

Edit: Corrected the first message quote.. that strangely attributed it to me.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Has anyone been able to shoe horn a atx powersupply (140mm depth) with a h75 into a sg05. Custom cables will be used. I was hoping the sg13 would be released for my holidays next week.


SilverStone has a 600w SFX PSU which should be plenty of power for anything you can fit in the SG05 (LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MO675S8/?tag=pcpapi-20)


----------



## boostdq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> It'll fit, but you'll have to cut up the back of the case for the fan and plug as it's also wider and taller than an SFX PSU.. here's some quick mock-ups to give you an idea.
> 
> I just used a standard PSU model and shrank another AIO cooler's rad to 25mm to match the thickness of the H75..
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2181736/width/350/height/700
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2181737/width/350/height/700
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2181738/width/350/height/700
> 
> Also, I managed to fit an H80i in my case with an SFX PSU.. the distance you lose with the ATX PSU is roughly gained by the thinner rad, so it should equal out to about the same as what I have.. go back a few pages to see inside my rig.


Cheers for that. It looks doable.

Now my next issue is I was going to use the MSI Z97i Gaming AC motherboard, but looking at it the 24pin on the "top" of the motherboard, and the CPU cable is at the back near the I/O. Which makes life hard as I would have to route the cables either along the PSU, or go under neath it, blocking airflow. The M7I has both connections on the front, so they will basically be below where they connect to the PSU, which is awesome. I just preferred to use the MSI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> SilverStone has a 600w SFX PSU which should be plenty of power for anything you can fit in the SG05 (LINK: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MO675S8/?tag=pcpapi-20)


Cheers. Ive seen that. But my power supply is only 6 months old so I would like to avoid having to get a new one.


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Cheers for that. It looks doable.
> 
> Now my next issue is I was going to use the MSI Z97i Gaming AC motherboard, but looking at it the 24pin on the "top" of the motherboard, and the CPU cable is at the back near the I/O. Which makes life hard as I would have to route the cables either along the PSU, or go under neath it, blocking airflow. The M7I has both connections on the front, so they will basically be below where they connect to the PSU, which is awesome. I just preferred to use the MSI
> Cheers. Ive seen that. But my power supply is only 6 months old so I would like to avoid having to get a new one.


If you're worried about airflow I would have thought the Z97i would be the better choice.. I'm not sure which airflow you are referring to, but for the PSU you could probably wrangle the cables along the edges/corners of the PSU to avoid any vents, and as for the H75, I would have thought a cable running to the right side of the case would be better as on the right side the vent holes don't start until half-way back which is past where the cable would sit.. it's essentially tucked out of the way of airflow whereas with the M7I you will have a big, fat block of cables sitting directly in front of the H75 fan.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boostdq*
> 
> Cheers. Ive seen that. But my power supply is only 6 months old so I would like to avoid having to get a new one.


understandable. Just to give you some buyer's doubt, Silverstone has a new case that can support an ATX PSU that's only slightly larger then the SG05. (Link: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-case)

Their isn't a launch date set yet, but its 'soon'.

Ignore, you already know about the SG13....


----------



## ChandrPr

Hey Munkychump,

Thanks for replying! It is a pity that the accelero mono plus would not fit. Guess it is back to searching for any other cooler for my gfx card


----------



## McGraw

Ok so I'd always planned to run my 4790k at stock for a while until I'd got all my programs running smoothly but I couldn't resist buying a H60 when one came up for £30.

However I believe that the version I bought (bulk) doesn't come with a fan and was incorrectly listed.

I might still keep it and get a fan. Can anyone recommend a good balance of cost and noise? I only want ones that don't light up or arent obviously visible through the grill.

Alternatively, I would consider something else but I have high profile ram as I got a deal I was happy to make the sacrifice for.

I'm not after insane overclocks, 4.7 would be nice though.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Qrash

I know they're not the most popular choice here, but I have a pair of Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans on my H80i and they do the job well and quietly. Plus they were available locally.


----------



## SilkyZ

I tend to favor the JetFlo line from CoolerMaster myself, especially for rads. they are louder then the Corsairs at full speed, but can move a lot more air and in a small case, thats critical.


----------



## McGraw

Thanks a lot.

Seems I am getting an SP120 with the H60.

Why are they not popular and what can I expect from just one of them?


----------



## munkychump

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> I might still keep it and get a fan. Can anyone recommend a good balance of cost and noise? I only want ones that don't light up or arent obviously visible through the grill.
> 
> Alternatively, I would consider something else but I have high profile ram as I got a deal I was happy to make the sacrifice for.


I'm not sure about price, but I'm going to use Gentle Typhoon's with my H80i.. I've got one my bro had left over from his case, so I'm just waiting for one more.. they are very good to use with radiators and very quiet. Check out martinsliquidlab.org for a round-up of fans used with radiators and how they do.. although he doesn't test the SP120 Quiet Edition.. just the SP120 HP.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qrash*
> 
> I know they're not the most popular choice here, but I have a pair of Corsair SP120 Quiet Edition fans on my H80i and they do the job well and quietly. Plus they were available locally.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> I tend to favor the JetFlo line from CoolerMaster myself, especially for rads. they are louder then the Corsairs at full speed, but can move a lot more air and in a small case, thats critical.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *munkychump*
> 
> I'm not sure about price, but I'm going to use Gentle Typhoon's with my H80i.. I've got one my bro had left over from his case, so I'm just waiting for one more.. they are very good to use with radiators and very quiet. Check out martinsliquidlab.org for a round-up of fans used with radiators and how they do.. although he doesn't test the SP120 Quiet Edition.. just the SP120 HP.


Thanks everyone. I've managed to end up with a H60 with an SP120 HP that I'll probably tweak to get it as quiet as possible.

Pretty pleased actually considering the normal cost.


----------



## Qrash

My SP120 fans came with a voltage reducer, but I prefer to let Asus Fan Xpert control my CPU fan speeds. Good luck!


----------



## McGraw

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Lemondrips

Just double checking, but a EVGA 970 GTX ACX 1.0 should fit without any cutting since it claims it's only 9.5in on amazon at least. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI64A7C/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=054BJKY5F5KPNP7XDPNT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemondrips*
> 
> Just double checking, but a EVGA 970 GTX ACX 1.0 should fit without any cutting since it claims it's only 9.5in on amazon at least. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NI64A7C/ref=s9_simh_gw_p147_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=054BJKY5F5KPNP7XDPNT&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1688200382&pf_rd_i=507846


There are a lot of 970s that will fit. That EVGA is fine, you can tell by the length of the PCI slot.

Unfortunately the EVGA ACX 1.0 is getting a rep as the worst 970...no links sorry, need to Google.

Inno3D, Palit and even ELSA has been mentioned on the Internet as makers of short 970's.

I'm waiting for the Zotac Gaming Edition to get reviewed as it's nice and short and you can register for a five year warranty in the UK (no idea about anywhere else).


----------



## SilkyZ

Checking on PCPP and there are a number of 970's that will fit without cutting! This is really good news for people wanting to get into ITX...

(I got distracted on PCPP and made a suggested build with a 970)
Quote:


> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($199.99 @ Micro Center)
> *CPU Cooler:* Scythe BIG Shuriken 2 Rev. B 45.5 CFM Sleeve Bearing CPU Cooler ($32.90 @ NCIX US)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($112.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($78.99 @ Newegg)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($98.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Storage:* A-Data Premier Pro SP600 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($98.99 @ NCIX US)
> *Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB ACX Video Card ($329.99 @ Amazon)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($39.99 @ Amazon)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
> *Total:* $1082.82
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-09-24 08:10 EDT-0400_


----------



## McGraw

Ok I'll be fitting my H60 with single SP120 HP soon.

Am I right in thinking that I should keep the PSU fan down and use the SP120 to suck outside air in?

Thanks .


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Ok I'll be fitting my H60 with single SP120 HP soon.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that I should keep the PSU fan down and use the SP120 to suck outside air in?
> 
> Thanks .


You generally want to use the PSU as an exhaust in such a small case. Point the PSU intake fan DOWN, have the CPU cooler blowing UP, and the SP120 IN from the front.

With a water cooler, air flowing out of the rad might be hotter then what the PSU recommends . I suggest testing both configurations (PSU up and down)


----------



## McGraw

Ok thanks, I'll give it a shot the other way round thanks.


----------



## iippo

Well, it seems ive finally just about managed to build my SG05.

I cannibalized my own primary computer and build "Felixtron-2000". Suprisingly "Mr. Almost-6-Years" name is Felix and the original Felixtron-1000 was/is old dual core i bought from out office for 10€.

Well, it couldnt play Trials Fusion, which little brother is working on, so it was the perfect excuse to upgrade the hardware and now after few months of discount searching and what not - ive actually got it pretty much done. Missing dustfilters, weirdly idle gpu (50C) and few driver issues are still in need of ironing. I have still space for two 2.5" HDD's - but ill probably get those only much much later, when i possibly transform the case into NAS. I doubt ill ever install the slim drive, but who knows.

*Specs*

Case: Silverstone SG05-lite (black, ITX)
Gpu: Asus R9 270 DirectCU II (non "X")
Cpu: Intel E3-1230v3
Cpu cooler: Cooltek LP53
Thermal paste: Noctua NT-H1 (leftover from NH-U12S in my primary build)
Ram: 8gb, Team Group Vulcan Gold, 1600Mhz
SSD: Crucial MX100 256gb
PSU: Silverstone 600W SFX, Gold, modular
Front fan: Noctua NF-P12 PWM (120x120x25)
OS: Win 8.1 Pro















Temps seem to be 32-35C at idle. Havent actually played anything yet, but during Asus's RealBench stress test (all cores 100%) the temps in cores were between 78-81C. -> This is actually hot i think. If i read the reviews correctly, my temps should be some 15-20C lower. I -did- have trouble while i was installing the cooler (kid woke up), so it might be i failed it somehow. If the comp works otherwise fine, i doubt ill have time to reinstall it anytime soon.

..i will however install another LP53 on certain Ncase M1 next week...


----------



## WiSK

Hi Iippo, you can upload pictures to OCN with this icon marked in red, then just copy-paste each picture's URL and it will upload.


----------



## iippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Hi Iippo, you can upload pictures to OCN with this icon marked in red, then just copy-paste each picture's URL and it will upload.


Thanks for the tip, ive hopefully done it better now


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Thanks for the tip, ive hopefully done it better now


Looks much better









About the CPU temperatures. How did you apply thermal paste? Also, did you check fitment on the motherboard? Maybe some capacitor is preventing the cooler from mounting flush to the CPU.


----------



## iippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Looks much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the CPU temperatures. How did you apply thermal paste? Also, did you check fitment on the motherboard? Maybe some capacitor is preventing the cooler from mounting flush to the CPU.


Put "+-pea sized" drop of the paste in the middle and then used small plastic card to spread it thinly over the cpu. I did the same with NH-U12S, Tuniq tower and whatever ive had in the years past... so far worked fine. I did try to check afterwards if it looked good or not - and i couldnt spot anything atleast back then. I ofcourse had to remove the paste the cooler came preapplied with.

Anyways, i wont be running stress tests too often, so if those temps stay away from 80C's other times, i suppose there is no worries. I think E3-1230v3 should be "safe" till closer to 95C or so?

I should get my new Ncase M1 from customs during next week, so ill get a second try on installing LP53 and can compare the temps. If there is to huge difference, maybe ill have to reseat it then.

Incase someone is interested in Cooltek LP53:
http://www.nikktech.com/main/articles/pc-hardware/cpu-cooling/cpu-air-coolers/3714-cooltek-lp53-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review?showall=&start=5
http://www.play3r.net/reviews/cooling/thermolab-lp53-review/

..i havent noticed anyone actually using these, but the reviews looked so promising that i asked a finnish seller Jimms.fi to add it to their catalogue and bought two








I was stupid enough to buy tall ram for my primary comp (which case will be changing to that Ncase M1) and i had real trouble trying to find proper LP cooler to go with them.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Put "+-pea sized" drop of the paste in the middle and then used small plastic card to spread it thinly over the cpu.


Have you seen this? Skip to 2:05 for spread method.


----------



## iippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Have you seen this? Skip to 2:05 for spread method.


Bubbles.

Well, thinking about it, LP53 is attached with four relatively small screws and no backplate...in hindsight i would guess that it doesnt apply as much pressure as the coolers ive had before - more bubbles perhaps? I think the paste that had be preapplied on it was on 3 lines. But honestly the cooler was tricky to install as you have to screw it from behind the mobo, so its upside down and you cant see anything very well.

I wonder if i should go with three small lines of NT-H1 or just with single droplet next time. i really want transparent mobo and cooler :/


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> I wonder if i should go with three small lines of NT-H1 or just with single droplet next time. i really want transparent mobo and cooler :/


Since I saw that video, I always do a dot, but I don't have a transparent cooler either









Something else that's worth trying. Put the TIM in a ziplock plastic bag and dip the bag in boiling water for 5 minutes before applying the paste. It's less thick when warm.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Since I saw that video, I always do a dot, but I don't have a transparent cooler either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something else that's worth trying. *Put the TIM in a ziplock plastic bag and dip the bag in boiling water for 5 minutes before applying the paste. It's less thick when warm.*


I would be interested to try this one some day. better flow is always good.


----------



## mihaiacatrinei

I have a question...If I modd my case to fit a atx psu, what will be the maximum cpu cooler height?


----------



## Mimdalf

The modular PSU from Silverstone does not really save space, when using the 3.5 bay. The things you learn! Cable management is a bear, I'm trying to find routes for the highways of cables.


----------



## SilkyZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mimdalf*
> 
> The modular PSU from Silverstone does not really save space, when using the 3.5 bay. The things you learn! Cable management is a bear, I'm trying to find routes for the highways of cables.


SSDs and the Short Cable Kit really help though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihaiacatrinei*
> 
> I have a question...If I modd my case to fit a atx psu, what will be the maximum cpu cooler height?


not high at all. I don't know exactly, but it probably would not be able to fit most air coolers. If you use a RAD with it, then maybe.


----------



## Nukemaster

With the ATX power supply being about 35mm taller than the SFX, you would loose about that much room. This leaves about 47mm. That is not allot of room.

I am sure running the power supply a high as you can(the SFX has some space above it) would gain back a bit, but this is about what you are looking at.


----------



## mihaiacatrinei

Difference between atx and sfx is 35 or 22,5? Found some useful info/pics here http://silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=10055&area=
If is 22,5 cpu cooler will have 59,5 mm space and I m thinking at AXP-100 Muscle (58mm), it will fit?
If cpu cooler space is 47mm I like Scythe Kozuti(40mm)


----------



## SilkyZ

Johnny Guru just posted their review of the SFX 600

Looks like they liked it


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilkyZ*
> 
> Johnny Guru just posted their review of the SFX 600
> 
> Looks like they liked it


Great review!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mihaiacatrinei*
> 
> Difference between atx and sfx is 35 or 22,5? Found some useful info/pics here http://silverstonetek.com/techtalk_cont.php?tid=10055&area=
> If is 22,5 cpu cooler will have 59,5 mm space and I m thinking at AXP-100 Muscle (58mm), it will fit?
> If cpu cooler space is 47mm I like Scythe Kozuti(40mm)


You are right, I had misread a diagram. it would be 22.5.

That would be very tight, but would fit. The power supply would be sucking the fans heat as well(mine does this already).


----------



## hers

I'm really struggling with cable management in the SG05 I just bought. I spent about 3 hours and got basically nowhere.

Between the cpu needing a plug and the plug has an unsightly extra connector I don't need, the mobo plug, graphics card, and sata then the fans, usbs, i/o etc.

I've got a clearing for the fan, but no way can I get the drivebay in without having cables dangling where I don't want (cables don't flex enough to go in empty drive bay). So my ssd wont mount and is sat on the floor under the fan.

My temps seem a bit high idling at 35 degrees but its only got a 4330 and gtx 750ti. 750 ti is a nice 25 degrees. (I had a problem with my PSU, it was making a ticking sound like an old harddrive about to go bad, probably something to do with the fan. Amazon replaced it before I even sent it back and my temps have dropped 3-5 degrees. Idle CPU 30 -32 and 750 ti at 23







fan speeds dropped on both too. Much quieter. Awesome!

Do you guys think its worth the pp05-e for more flexible cables? I'm trying to figure out how some of them look so clean.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> I'm really struggling with cable management in the SG05 I just bought. I spent about 3 hours and got basically nowhere.
> 
> Between the cpu needing a plug and the plug has an unsightly extra connector I don't need, the mobo plug, graphics card, and sata then the fans, usbs, i/o etc.
> 
> I've got a clearing for the fan, but no way can I get the drivebay in without having cables dangling where I don't want (cables don't flex enough to go in empty drive bay). So my ssd wont mount and is sat on the floor under the fan.
> 
> My temps seem a bit high idling at 35 degrees but its only got a 4330 and gtx 750ti. 750 ti is a nice 25 degrees.
> 
> Do you guys think its worth the pp05-e for more flexible cables? I'm trying to figure out how some of them look so clean.


You can always run your I/O and front fan wiring zip tied towards the bottom and use the frame as a support for the PSU cables with some zip ties. As far as your idle temps are concerned, what is your ambient temperature as this will determine your idle temperatures as anywhere from 30C-35C Idle is usually normal with an ambient of 23C-27C.

Yes the PP05-E cables will make a difference since they are thinner and much more manageable. You can use my SG05 build as a guide to inspire your wire management if you like at the this *LINK*


----------



## Mimdalf

The UV LED is sooo nice compared to the eye assaulting blue.


----------



## hers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> You can always run your I/O and front fan wiring zip tied towards the bottom and use the frame as a support for the PSU cables with some zip ties. As far as your idle temps are concerned, what is your ambient temperature as this will determine your idle temperatures as anywhere from 30C-35C Idle is usually normal with an ambient of 23C-27C.
> 
> Yes the PP05-E cables will make a difference since they are thinner and much more manageable. You can use my SG05 build as a guide to inspire your wire management if you like at the this *LINK*


Thanks, I've ordered them now.


----------



## McGraw

Well I've almost finished other than putting in my 2nd hard drive.

I'll post some pics up when I've totally finished it but my specs are below. I had a very odd problem with my CPU overheating ridiculously in BIOS until I did a sleep cycle in Windows but I think that's sorted now.

4790k at stock (not for long)
Gigabyte Z97n Wifi motherboard (may RMA this eventually if my problem comes back)
2x8gb Kingston Hyperbeast 2400mhz C11 (Will do my best to tighten this up to C10)
Crucial MX100 256gb
Zotac Gaming Edition 970 at stock (probably not for long)
Corsair H60 cooler

Other than receiving the wrong (non PWM) SP120 HP fan for the H60 and it being loud at all times even when undervolted, I'm really pleased with my setup.

The graphics card isn't as quiet or cool as many (any?) of the other 970's but I have got a nice compromise profile set up in Afterburner and it has a 5 year warranty. Performance wise it's awesome but I am coming from a 360 and a laptop with a HD3450. it also goes in with any messing around whatsoever.

Temps are pretty good too and I'm hoping for a mild to medium overclock of 4.5-4.7ghz eventually.

I do have a question about hard drives though. I've been donated a selection of hard drives but the biggest in capacity is also the biggest in size at 3.5".

Is there any way to neatly put a 3.5" in without moving the radiator or fan of the H60?

Obviously I don;t want to just jam it in and make a mess of my airflow.

Thanks very much.


----------



## iippo

well, it seems putting the paste in the dot manner drop the temps under stress but around ten: from +-80 to +-70C. Still, i have this feeling i used again too much paste, so it could be the temps were even bit better with third try - but i think ill be leaving it at this









Anyways, Cooltek LP53 is great LP cooler and i have no idea why people arent using it more.


----------



## hers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iippo*
> 
> Anyways, Cooltek LP53 is great LP cooler and i have no idea why people arent using it more.


I wanted this cooler because I thought it would fit well with the tiny gap between the cpu socket and graphics card but I didn't want water but you can't find it anywhere for sale, so its probably why no one uses it.


----------



## iippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> I wanted this cooler because I thought it would fit well with the tiny gap between the cpu socket and graphics card but I didn't want water but you can't find it anywhere for sale, so its probably why no one uses it.


Yeah it fits just fine. I had some ridiculously high profile memory on my other comp, so this cooler helps with that as well.

Anyhow, i just send the link to the product page and "told" the finnish company jimms.fi that order some of those and they added LP53 to their catalogue within three days









Jimms.fi has topnotch customer service really.


----------



## hers

That's good, I actually saw it for sale there when I was researching. I can get it from Germany, but for 50 euros including shipping.

I might still buy one at 50 if I don't suddenly get over my fear of water ruining my pc.

It seems to do way better in review tests than your temps, they are pretty much what I get with stock fan and cooler on i3 4330 "normal" fan setting in mobo (35 idle, 66 highest I've had it after an hour or so gaming), but I guess it's real quiet? What's your idle temp?


----------



## iippo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> That's good, I actually saw it for sale there when I was researching. I can get it from Germany, but for 50 euros including shipping.
> 
> I might still buy one at 50 if I don't suddenly get over my fear of water ruining my pc.
> 
> It seems to do way better in review tests than your temps, they are pretty much what I get with stock fan and cooler on i3 4330 "normal" fan setting in mobo (35 idle, 66 highest I've had it after an hour or so gaming), but I guess it's real quiet? What's your idle temp?


Like ive stated before, i still probably havent applied the thermal paste in best possible way. According to hwmonitor, i am idling at +- 30C. The +-70C was during 15min stresstest on Realbench 2.2, which stresses all the cores at 100%. I have E3-1230v3, i think it should put out as much heat as 4770K.

I havent really played all that much yet, i think Trials Fusion showed temps around 50-55C or so.

Concerning sound, well its not without noise ofcourse - but the psu (silverstone sfx 600, gold) is making far more annoying noise to my ears. I havent used intels reference coolers ever, so i cant really compare it to that. According to reviews LP53's noise levels should be on about same level as Silverstone's and Noctua's L-shaped coolers i think...but ofcourse i havent owned any of those.


----------



## iippo

hmm, i actually think i may have some weirdness going on with the cpu cooler fan speeds. at idle hwmonitor shows around 1650rpm and at stresstest roughly 1860 rpm...i think the curve could be better: http://www.cooltek.de/en/cpu-cooler/powered-by-thermolab/128/lp53
->the rpm should go between 1000 - 2100, so atleast i think its bit weirds moving just on so narrow range.

have to see if i can learn how to tinker speedfan at some point. also just played trial fusion again, the temps were actually mostly under 50C.


----------



## hers

That's probably your BIOS fan settings no? The thermal paste issue could be exasperating it so it has to be at 1650 to keep it at 30. Otherwise you can lower the fan speed in BIOS but you'll have higher idle temps.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> The graphics card isn't as quiet or cool as many (any?) of the other 970's but I have got a nice compromise profile set up in Afterburner and it has a 5 year warranty.


I'm sorry to hear that. I was considering getting a pair for my sons' SG05s to replace their watercooled 560ti's. I may have to go for a blower version or stay with "The Mod" watercooler. I really thought it was time to move back to air. Maybe the upcoming 960 will be better in this case.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flopticalcube*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that. I was considering getting a pair for my sons' SG05s to replace their watercooled 560ti's. I may have to go for a blower version or stay with "The Mod" watercooler. I really thought it was time to move back to air. Maybe the upcoming 960 will be better in this case.


I'll have a new fan for my h60 soon that will be quiet enough for me to to hear the graphics card (I was sent the non pwm version of the corsair sp120 hp and even undervolted it still drowns out the zotac even at 100%)

When it's up and running I'll report back.

I think the inno3d card is a little better but I'm not sacrificing warranty for a few db.

I do know though from the forums I go on that the big 970s run very quiet and cool.


----------



## McGraw

Okay so I fitted my SP120 PWM quiet and my first report is that the Zotac idles nice and quiet...a little quieter than the SP120 but you can still hear it if you listen carefully from quite close.

I haven't gamed on it yet to check for coil whine or normal temps and the fan curve needed to keep them reasonably low but I do know that stressed in AIDA I have to set 85% fan to keep the card at 70c.

The fan is mostly certainly not quiet at this speed but it's still quieter than an SP120 HP undervolted at full speed.

I'm hoping that a fan speed of 65% is good enough to keep temps manageable as there's not much noise then, certainly comparable to my 360 slim when gaming off the hard drive.

I'm happy now that my SG05 rig is more than quiet enough to perform its media duties without being any louder than the 360 it replaced. This has gone now so there's no way to know for sure.

All I have to do now is figure out what to do about an overclock as my 4790k won't do 4.6ghz without 1.26v and my temps are too high with the quiet fan but the noise is too loud with the non PWM SP120 HP that I received by mistake.

I'm probably going to run stock for the time being but part of me is wondering whether I might try and squeeze the SP120 HP in there behind the quiet one and rig a switch out the back for when I boot to my overclocked BIOS settings.

All will depend on the real world performance benefits in the games (FSX and ARMA 3 currently) I play of going to 4.6Ghz.

Maybe I'll see if 4.5Ghz doesn't need too much voltage and I'll be content knowing I have all my cores at full speed at a slight overclock.

After that I suppose my curiosity will demand I try an overclock on the GPU.

Photos and more findings soon I hope.


----------



## jawmare

Any recommendation for the intake fan (for SG06)? Should I worry about the front panel blocking majority of the airflow?


----------



## mfilos

Hi peepz, after selling my Asus GTX760 DC2OC to a friend, I was without a GPU for some weeks. Thankfully the Maxwell series arrived, so I knew that it was time to update my mini rig








Sadly the GTX980 is out of my budget so the GTX970 was picked (it's best value for money anywayz).
Now to the tricky part... WHAT GTX970 is appropriate for my SG06? I had 5 things to consider about choosing.
1. Length (max length that can be used ~10" as it is, and 10.75" if you cut the front frame)
2. Height (Well normally you don't have to worry but if you use the combo DVD/drive bracket) height is an issue especially with power cables needed for GPU
3. Depth (I certainly don't need more than 2x card depth. For example some huge 2.5x or 3x coolers don't let the case close!
3. Temperature control
4. Fan noise

So after a long of research and reviews I had the following info and choices:

Asus Strix: This was my frist choice cause I love Asus ALL THE WAY, but also because it has the best cooling imho but sadly... it's TOO big for my SG06. Even cutting the frame... at 11" you can't do anything more. Also the height with the heatpipes might get in the way of the bracket of 3.5"HD/Slim CD combo.
EVGA series: FTW seems sexy enought and certainly fits based on height and length. After checking some reviews about higher noise for my taste, and some issues based the cooling solution, I didn't fell for it
Gigabyte Windforce: Awesome card but nothing more to say except that it's length is a massive 12"
Zotac: It seemed legit, but for some reason I don't like it much and it's cooler seem like it has more height than the SG06 might support with the HD/DVD combo bracket
MSI Gaming: Lovely card and logically it could fit (ofc with cutting the metal frame on the front) as it's 10.6" but it's huge on height making it a tight (or no fit at all) if using the combo bracket as well
Gainward Phantom: What a lovely and beasty card! It's silent, good looking, and height and length is awesome (even without cutting the frame). Only thing I worry is that it will be tight or no fit on depth as the cooler makes a depth of 2.5 cards. SG06 has some more space but still I can't know for sure it fits (without modding).
Palit JetStream: Ok this card met ALL the requirements as it'is rather nice and fits just fine (without mods). Height, Length is just fine and Depth is something more than 2x but checking from review pics is 99% ok. Some reviews said that it has awesome silent behaviour although increased temps based on that favoritism. Thankfully I can change that from the utility.
Ok Palit was the most safe choise... and after some days.... IT ARRIVED TODAY!









 
 

I had to dismantle a lot of stuff from my previous setup, as the card gets tight but can't be powered or be installed without removing the HD/DVD combo bracket. After putting things back together... here it was








  

And here was a little cable control (ofc I made all the appropriate arrangements on the sides as well (as you might saw from the pics) not to have a cable mess interfering in the airflow of the 92" Noctua fan.


Last but not least, some exterior pics with the case attached and the rig ready to be tested








 

After seeing how tight everything fitted, I can say almost with certainty that Gainward wouldn't fit based on depth since my Palit is so tight that it barely touches the external chassis (thankfully not having any issue).
Also I find it rather difficult, for MSI or Zotac to fit based on height as well (although I can't prove it).
EVGA would fit rather nice (being 9.5") though.
OFC if there was a reference GTX970 would have been awesome (like for example the GTX980 OC of EVGA) but despite many users asking for the reference design, no vendor approved or thought about releasing it yet.

Anywayz... after 2 hours of testing... the GPU rocks!!! Totally silent and every game set on Ultra at ease. Fun times ahead \o/
I hope you like it and others that have same concerns might get some info after my searching.


----------



## flopticalcube

mfilos,

Excellent stuff. Too bad I can't get a Palit Jetstream in Canada. Looks to be the ideal card for the 05/06.


----------



## Qrash

I purchased the Zotac GTX 970 (model ZT-90101-10P, not one of the two AMP models) at a local store in Ottawa (RB Computing). It's even smaller at only 204 mm (8 inches) in length. It's 2 slots wide and does not extend above the top of the slot bracket. It has a custom cooler with 3 copper heatpipes and two 80 mm fans. So far no problems for me. This is so small it would even fit in Cooler Master's Elite 110 or beside a full ATX power supply in an Ncase M1, so the SG05/06 are no problem at all.


----------



## flopticalcube

How is the noise on the Zotac? I saw reviews where it was noisy under load.


----------



## mfilos

Thanks for the info Qrash.
Fact is that I was always looking for the beefy version of every GTX970 like for Zotac is the Omega edition (link here).
Stock will be just fine and even better due to size but the Omega seems impossible to install without mod. Height would have been really tight but depth seems like 2.5x (like Gainward) so I find it difficult for the external case closing








If you check stock versions of 970s there are plenty without issues


----------



## Qrash

I will be using the Zotac in a new build, once I have all of the parts. I did install it into my current case (Silverstone Temjin TJ08-E) and at idle and casual use there was not much noise. Some buyers have complained about coil whine with this model and others when running 3D apps (ie. gaming). I will put the Zotac back into my case and run some games to see how it sounds.


----------



## flopticalcube

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfilos*
> 
> If you check stock versions of 970s there are plenty without issues


Really? I haven't found many that will fit in the SG05/06 without some sort of issue. The EVGA's have coil whine and cooling issues and are known to be loud whether in blower or non-blower versions. The Zotac has mixed reports about fan noise and coil whine. The only other card that will fit is the PNY blower which seems to be the best of the bunch with the least amount of reported noise and an acceptable, if not great, cooling ability.


----------



## mfilos

flopticalcube mate I guess that I spelled that wrong








Without issues I meant based on size! I couldn't know about other issues (like coil whine, wrong cooler application) except the ones we read on the forums.

I just made an image on scale based on stock GTX 970s without overclocking by default.
I guess all these fit just fine without issues.


----------



## flopticalcube

Thanks. Yeah... the top three cards in your pic are all the same as far as I can tell. EVGA seems to be a miss due to cooling and other noise issues in this iteration (which is a shame because the EVGA 560ti was a beast). It probably would work fine under water, however. That leaves the Zotac as the only open shroud card.


----------



## Qrash

OK, I don't have many games installed (yet), but I ran Unreal Tournament 2004 (old, but still fun), Unigine Heaven, and Unigine Valley. Idle temp is 32C, but the GPU is reported by GPU-Z as only running at 135 MHz. UT2004 kicks the GPU to 1075 MHz, its stock speed and heats it up to 46C. Yeah, not much of a challenge for a 970. The Unigine Benchmarks do better: GPU maxes at 1253 at a temperature of 78C. The twin fans speed up to 43% which is 1800 rpm (idle is 28% =1385 rpm).

I do not get any coil whine (thank goodness), but the faster spinning of the fans is like a fluttering noise that is easy to hear above my Corsair H80i and front 180 mm intake fan (870 rpm). That is, with the side panel off. I've replaced the case's side panel with a sheet of plexiglass and with that in place the sound of the 970 fans is muffled to a lower level that is barely noticeable. All in all, I'm fine with the Zotac 970 (not the AMP version). No coil whine, reasonable, but not silent, fan noise.


----------



## hers

Here's mine:







Intel 4330 i3
Corsair 8GB 1600
Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
GTX 750ti
SFX 450 PSU
Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
WD 1TB

My CPU with stock cooler is between 30 and 66. My GPU 23 to 53! The GPU plays all my games at high/ultra. It's WAY quiter gaming than my tower was. A bit louder at idle.

Boots in about 10 seconds, and I can move it around so easily.


----------



## hers

For anyone else who's interest this is my PP05 before/after pics:

*Before*

*After*

*Before*

*After*


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> [image removed for quote]
> 
> Intel 4330 i3
> Corsair 8GB 1600
> Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
> GTX 750ti
> SFX 450 PSU
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> WD 1TB
> 
> My CPU with stock cooler is between 30 and 66. My GPU 23 to 53! The GPU plays all my games at high/ultra. It's WAY quiter gaming than my tower was. A bit louder at idle.
> 
> Boots in about 10 seconds, and I can move it around so easily.
> 
> Will update with more pics sometime.


Nice build! For silencing the build you might consider adding an aftermarket CPU cooler like the Noctua NH-L9i.

What games do you play and at what resolution that the 750ti suffices?


----------



## hers

Hey,

Thanks, I'm debating getting an aftermarket cooler, like a Cooltek LP53. I'd be happy for other suggestions for something low profile though. I'll check the cooler you recommend.

It's really quiet right now, but not silent. It's also on my desk so I guess I can hear it more. The noise barely increases while gaming.

My monitor is 1920 x 1080 so I play at that and just now I'm playing Shadow of Mordor, but also play CS: GO and most new games I like to try out. I'm hoping Project Cars will run nice.

It's real dark today so I'll put some nicer pics another time.


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> It's really quiet right now, but not silent. It's also on my desk so I guess I can hear it more. The noise barely increases while gaming.
> 
> My monitor is 1920 x 1080 so I play at that and just now I'm playing Shadow of Mordor, but also play CS: GO and most new games I like to try out. I'm hoping Project Cars will run nice.


That's nice to hear, didn't know that the 750ti was that good.

Well if it's silent and doesn't bother you then maybe there's no need for an upgrade. However, what would life be without hardware upgrades...


----------



## bichael

I have a pentium G3258 and I guess it's stock cooler should be similar to that on the i3, it is pretty quiet. I found the main source of noise at idle was the front intake fan which I swapped out for a Glidestream pwm that has helped quite a bit. I think it could have helped more but my motherboard only seems able to turn it down to around 950rpm (but can take it way over the supposed 1300rpm rating).

I'm still thinking of switching the cooler (looking at Gamerstorm Gabriel - pretty good value where I am) but that is mostly to help with my overclock - I'm at 4.4GHz but temperatures are limiting going any further.

Currently using a GTX550Ti which under load that is far and away the loudest thing. Was thinking of going to a GTX750Ti (maybe the Asus strix version) so nice to hear the performance is good at 1080p.

Nice pics by the way!


----------



## hers

Yeah I think my intake is probably a bit noisy, I'll look at some other options as I wouldn't mind changing that if I can get more air through or loose a few dB.

I think most of it is the PSU to be honest, I'm not stressing it - it's pretty bearable as it is. I know it's ridiculous but I really don't like the way most aftermarket coolers look. Especially Noctuas fans. Wish they were black.

I had a GTX760 in my tower, same CPU and RAM, SSD etc. I'm not _noticing_ any difference yet. No doubt if I started checking the frame rate and running benchmarks the 760 would out preform the 750ti by about 50%, but I don't think it's noticable yet. Probably in a year or so you'll start actually seeing the difference in games.

For the low power and low noise/heat it's worth it for me, even if it means upgrading sooner.

I went for the Gigabyte for the warranty/customer service. EVGA make one you don't even need to plug in to your PSU (less wires







) and it has displayport (gigabyte doesn't).

Added more pics to my previous post.


----------



## flopticalcube

In case anyone is interested, the EVGA 970 ACX 2.0 now has a 0 db mode with the latest firmware update. At 241mm it will fit in the 05/06 and is available in Canada at Amazon for $349.99 + tax.

EDIT: Price has returned to CAD$389.


----------



## Mimdalf

Uuugh!, "Help me Obi-Wan your my only hope!" it's not working!

This is what I built...

CPU: Intel Pentium G3258 Haswell Dual-Core 3.2GHz
CPU Cooler: Prolimatech PRO-SAM17 Samuel 17 CPU Cooler
Motherboard: GIGABYTE GA-H97N-WIFI LGA 1150
Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws X Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900)
Storage: Western Digital BLACK SERIES 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM
Video Card: EVGA 02G-P4-3751-KR G-SYNC Support GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0
Case: SilverStone Sugo Series SG05BB-450-USB3.0
Power Supply: ..Silverstone 450W SFX12V
Silverstone SOD02B DVD/CD Writer
Fans: 2 x DEEPCOOL Gamer Storm GS 120 PWM Fan Hydro Bearing 120X120X20mm Slim
Windows 7 Pro

Here is the problem... everything works amazingly fast accept... The video at first it kept throwing fails "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" I tried new drivers, old drivers. Video card does not work with any 3d or website that requires rendering etc. Any kind of graphics load and video fails. On board video will work fine, but for some reason the PCI e slot does not work. I RMA'd video card (EVGA customer service is A+), flashed bios on board to the latest. Tried new card same thing, tried an older Gforce 210 from Sapphire same thing. None of these cards require additional power cables and get their power directly and only from the slot. I think, and tell me if I'm wrong but the video cards are not getting enough power from the slot. Would it be the board or the power supply? 450 should be enough I thought. Should I RMA the board or take it to a professional that can throw it on a bench to check it out. Gigabyte is next to impossible to get a hold of...
Thanks Guys!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Sounds like the board,have you connected all its power cables?


----------



## Mimdalf

Thanks for the reply. Yes the main board connector as well as the secondary. I am sending the board in RMA to the manufacturer.


----------



## jinzane

my sg05


----------



## Gilles3000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> my sg05
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's a pretty interesting looking case, Is it oriented 90°?

And would you happen to have more pictures, I'd love to see more of it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jinzane*
> 
> my sg05


----------



## sangokudb

Hi everybody, We all know from this topic palit gtx 970 fits in sg06 but what about sg05? In my opinion is should fit but i'm not sure yet. Is there anybody tried this before?

I ordered inno3d gtx970 which is smaller than palit but as far as i read from another forums, inno3d has some problems and can't oc like oher brands. If palit surely fits i'm planing to change my order


----------



## flopticalcube

If it fits the SG06, it will fit the SG05. They are both the same internally. The Palit is small enough to fit.


----------



## OEM

Hello, I know this is a Mini-ITX case, but is there anyway to squeeze a 7.5 x 6.7 uATX mobo in here? I am assuming its a long shot, but worth asking...


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OEM*
> 
> Hello, I know this is a Mini-ITX case, but is there anyway to squeeze a 7.5 x 6.7 uATX mobo in here? I am assuming its a long shot, but worth asking...


EDIT

*After looking into it a bit. that size almost seems like a mDTX board(8 × 6.7 inches), if it is, those DO fit this case.

Sorry for all the edits.*

OLD post only left so you can see the edits.

I do not think so. the case is just too small.

It is not wide enough for the 4 or even an oddball 3 slot matx board.


Strange thing is that size would seem to maybe fit. What board is it? ASRock H61M-VG3? That looks like mdtx.


----------



## OEM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> EDIT
> 
> *After looking into it a bit. that size almost seems like a mDTX board(8 × 6.7 inches), if it is, those DO fit this case.
> 
> Sorry for all the edits.*
> 
> OLD post only left so you can see the edits.
> 
> I do not think so. the case is just too small.
> 
> It is not wide enough for the 4 or even an oddball 3 slot matx board.
> 
> 
> Strange thing is that size would seem to maybe fit. What board is it? ASRock H61M-VG3? That looks like mdtx.


Ha, actually it's the biostar H81-MHV3. I got this motherboard as it was the cheapest socket 1150 I could find on newegg and upon receiving it I thought to myself...hmm this looks smaller than I anticipated. Maybe I can squeeze it into my sugo sg06?

I can confirm that it fits, I just put it in there...all the holes and everything line up nicely. This is a pleasant surprise because I've had this case laying around for a long time. Now on to buy an SFX PSU.

Now time to finally dump that old large atx mid tower case I was putting this stuff in. A nice surprise indeed!


----------



## Nukemaster

Very interesting "matx" board. You make me want to look for more of these boards since I could have video and sound(or video and a capture card) on such a small board.

I would recommend being careful when installing the video card since the board hangs past the screws.

I actually used a cut white eraser under the edge of boards like this and even have some under my pci-e slot on my mitx board.

They are deep enough that they hold onto the pci-e pins so they can not move. I just feel better with more support under the video card.


----------



## OEM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very interesting "matx" board. You make me want to look for more of these boards since I could have video and sound(or video and a capture card) on such a small board.
> 
> I would recommend being careful when installing the video card since the board hangs past the screws.
> 
> I actually used a cut white eraser under the edge of boards like this and even have some under my pci-e slot on my mitx board.
> 
> They are deep enough that they hold onto the pci-e pins so they can not move. I just feel better with more support under the video card.


I will look into the cut eraser method whenever I get a dedicated GPU down the line. This was built to mostly run virtualbox


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There are some "mATX" boards that fit into DTX dimensions and thus into SG05. They are all budget boards though.


----------



## jinzane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gilles3000*
> 
> That's a pretty interesting looking case, Is it oriented 90°?
> 
> And would you happen to have more pictures, I'd love to see more of it.


more pics


----------



## Krulani

I just had a cool idea, I wonder if anyone has done it. Wouldn't it be cool to dremel out an acrylic waterblock-sized hole in the side of the SG05 and then screw/attach the GPU block to the wall so that the coolant routing was visible? Obviously you'd need to use a PCI extender. If someone would just buy my rig I'd do it right now lol


----------



## bichael

Recently added an SSD (Kingston SSDNow V300) to my system, so now have two 2.5" drives.

As there was (just) enough space I have put them one on top of the other in the 2.5" drive bay, with a bit of tape to hold the top one in place and seperate them ever so slightly. Just wanted to check that I wasn't doing something stupid? They aren't touching but it is all pretty tight in there now - should I be worried? It just seemed neater to get them both out of the way rather than put one in the bottom of the case or add in the 3.5" bay...

For reference I think the thickness should be 9.5mm for the drive that is screwed in and 7mm for the SSD which is sat on top.

Cheers


----------



## Nukemaster

jinzane,
That looks great.

Krulani,
A flow meter may be more easy and still give you a cool water cooling show. I have not seem anything like you are mentioning done yet.

bichael,
It should not be a problem.

The drive is light so even resting on top is not an issue, it will not add any vibration to the system. If you are worried you can try to get some screw homes in the 2.5 inch location to make the ssd hold it self.

My "floor drive" actually has an SSD sitting on it with metal strapping.


----------



## hers

I know this had been brought up but could anyone say but also link to which 970's will fit in the sg05? Trying to find one on Amazon here and the measurements all seem completely wrong.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

oops dp


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Zotac,PNY, Palit,Gigabyte Mini


----------



## flopticalcube

All EVGA cards will fit. I would avoid the ACX 1.0 cards.


----------



## hers

^ Thanks both, I will probably try find the ACX 2.0 or wait for amazon to stock it then...

Or the gigabyte mini if I can find one.


----------



## bichael

Just posted similar in the G3258 thread, I'm starting to get impatient about updating my gpu so may do it sooner rather than later









So far narrowed it down to;
Asus Strix GTX750Ti
PowerColor PCS+ R9 270x
MSI Gaming R9 270x or GTX760

My machine is more used as htpc so nice and quiet under everday use is important. Was looking at the 750Ti but for a similar price the 270x would give more performance when gaming. GTX760 may be another option but looks expensive compared to the 270x. All should be a decent upgrade from my current GTX550Ti.

What I'm wondering...

The MSI Gaming R9 270x / GTX760 are quite big, can anyone confirm these fit with no mods and with cd/hd tray installed?
Should I be worried about the gpu making my cpu overheat? My current gpu blows quite a bit of heat out of the back. Maybe upgrade CPU cooler at the same time?
Should I be waiting for a GTX 950/960?!
Cheers!


----------



## AccountIsTaken

Though I don't have the cd/hd tray installed due to my water cooler, the MSI Gaming GTX760 will definitely fit with it installed. You have to feed the cords though the holes in the tray which seem to have been designed for that but it'll definitely work.


----------



## AccountIsTaken

I've been browsing this forum for a while but I finally bit the bullet and got a SG06. The cable management is an absolute nightmare but otherwise It's a good case.

Specs:
CPU: Core I3 2130
Motherboard: P8H61-I
GPU: MSI Gaming GTX760
CPU Cooler: Thermaltake water 2.0 Pro

I won't post many pics as my phone's camera is terrible, but I will show the HDD mount I made.



For my mount, I grabbed the PCIE slot covers that came with the case and cut the top and bottom pieces off while leaving as much of the slotted sections on as possible. It certainly isn't pretty but it took me under a minute and is a pretty solid mount if anyone else wants to try it.

Oh and please ignore the fan taped onto my PSU. I replaced the fan that was in the PSU and I am currently waiting on a noctua NF-A8 to turn up so it will be screwed down instead of that ghetto mod.


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good.

I kind of feel silly using a metal plate to mount a hard drive like that.

The slot covers look like they are made for the job









You can see the old duct work in the back


----------



## weredawg

Hey guys,

I've been itching to do a build in the SG05W-LITE for a long time and I have a question about which cooler to go with. This build will be cheap and do basic things as well as double as a Hackintosh since it will be used by myself and my girlfriend (who is a long time MacBook user). No crazy gaming or anything. I think I may add an HDD and a slim optical drive and realized that using a Corsair H60 would not work in that case. How does the Noctua NH-L9I fair? I've been looking at small top-down blowers now because I like how compact they are plus Noctua is known for its great performance while staying quiet. Any other recommendations for similarly priced top-down coolers? I've also looked at Silverstone's new AR05 cooler since it's only $35.

My PCPP list as of right now (ignore the keyboard/mouse and monitor as those may change)
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Pentium G3258 3.2GHz Dual-Core Processor ($64.99 @ NCIX US)
*CPU Cooler:* Corsair H60 54.0 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler ($54.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-Z97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($116.98 @ SuperBiiz)
*Memory:* Kingston Fury White Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($79.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Crucial MX100 256GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($109.97 @ SuperBiiz)
*Video Card:* EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Superclocked Video Card ($114.99 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($45.82 @ Amazon)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($89.99 @ Amazon)
*Monitor:* Asus MX279H 27.0" Monitor ($269.99 @ Amazon)
*Case Fan:* Corsair SP120 57.2 CFM 120mm Fans ($21.98 @ Newegg)
*Keyboard:* Logitech Wireless Touch k400 Wireless Slim Keyboard w/Touchpad ($30.99 @ NCIX US)
*Total:* $1000.68
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-11-07 16:11 EST-0500_


----------



## AccountIsTaken

I had a nh-L9i in my sg06 and it was absolutely boiling in my case. I would strongly recommend against it from my experience. If you want to keep the drive bay, the nt06-pro is apparently pretty good if you can get some low profile ram.It can be reversed to blow air through the sink up into the PSU.


----------



## bichael

I've just upgraded from the stock cooler on my G3258 to a Gamerstorm Gabriel. Seems to fit quite well in the case for me at least on MSI B85I motherboard. Will try and post some pictures next time I open up my case.

I didn't find stock cooler that bad to be honest, I was overclocked to 4.4GHz and getting about 92oC during stress testing. However with the Gabriel I've been able to push up to 4.6GHz with temperatures about 79oC, so pretty happy with it so far given it was only about £20.

edit - pics added (I ended up taking the cooler off to install my new wifi card as even though there was quite a bit of space I just couldn't get the screw in!)


----------



## mfilos

Noctuas are indeed awesome coolers but the NH-9Li it's not recommended for CPU's greater than 65TDP and indeed gets rather hot in a case without adequate airflow.
I'm using an NH-L12 on my setup (without the extra NF-F12) due to height restrictions of the SG05/06 case.


Recently and just to give a little better help I only putted the same slim fan of the NH-L9i (92x92x14) as a push/pull setup that barely fits lol
 

It didn't give such a huge boost (over the old 1 fan setup) but a couple of degrees aren't bad at all








I guess it's the best air cooling solution (along with the Silverston NT06) before AIO coolers.


----------



## weredawg

Thanks for the pics and info.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mfilos*
> 
> Noctuas are indeed awesome coolers but the NH-9Li it's not recommended for CPU's greater than 65TDP and indeed gets rather hot in a case without adequate airflow.
> I'm using an NH-L12 on my setup (without the extra NF-F12) due to height restrictions of the SG05/06 case.
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2207319/width/200/height/400
> 
> Recently and just to give a little better help I only putted the same slim fan of the NH-L9i (92x92x14) as a push/pull setup that barely fits lol
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2243799/width/200/height/400 http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2243800/width/200/height/400
> 
> It didn't give such a huge boost (over the old 1 fan setup) but a couple of degrees aren't bad at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it's the best air cooling solution (along with the Silverston NT06) before AIO coolers.


Very nice.

If the PSU fan is on the bottom, having the 2 fans on the cpu cooler push air up may work better.


----------



## mfilos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> If the PSU fan is on the bottom, having the 2 fans on the cpu cooler push air up may work better.


I thought exactly the same thing tbh









By default the NH-L12 has the fans in Push/Pull from the top to the bottom of the heatsink. Also the PSU fan is on the bottom of it's chassis pulling air as well.
That gives a tiny bit amount of space for both fans which both pull air. Changing the airflow direction on the NH-L12 seems a really valid option but sadly I had to dismantle the whole case in order to try it...so for now... I left it as-is








There is also one option to put a larger 120x120x15 fan (despite being more difficult to find for silent scenarios) on the top for better airflow, although the cabling of the main ATX connector seems impossible to reach the connector (if you decide to leave the HD bracket on).

Yeah I know... limited trustworthy solutions for better cooling but we all love our SG's right?








For me, the worst thing about the SG05/06's is the fact that you need to pull almost everything apart if you want to do even minimal upgrades







(like the hard drive, the front fan, etc).


----------



## weredawg

I'm actually looking at the Silverstone AR06. It's fairly new but the few reviews out there show good promise in cooling and noise


----------



## Nukemaster

I know all about low cooler space in this case







. I actually slightly elongated the screw holes to get the power supply a bit higher.


----------



## hers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I know all about low cooler space in this case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I actually slightly elongated the screw holes to get the power supply a bit higher.


I thought this as well, it's so weird how they leave a big gap between the top and the PSU.


----------



## bichael

With my new cooler I have been playing around to get things as quiet as possible. This required a bit of tweaking to get fan control working as I wanted so thought I would share in case it might be of interest to anyone else.

Problem I had was my bios would only go down to 50% for sysfan control. This was both noisier than I would like at idle and would also get my filter dirty pretty quickly as my computer is on nearly all day. Control of the cpufan was good however.

Solution I've used was to connect a cheap fan cable splitter to the cpufan header. The cpu fan is connected into one of the splitter sockets (the end including speed reading). I then borrowed a fan plug from an old fan to give the case fan two plugs; one has just the pwm control wire and is plugged into the other splitter socket, while the other has the remaining three wires and is plugged into the sysfan header.

Thus avoiding powering both fans from one header and maintaining speed reading for both fans while doing all the pwm control from the cpufan header. It also avoids splitting and joining any wires or anything - taking the wires in and out of the fan plugs is surprisingly easy.


----------



## Mang Keon

Hi.

New member here and just recently started a mini itx build. I see some awesome mods done in this thread. I could pick up ideas here and there.

Anyways,I plan to mod this wonderful case-It's cheap and as small as a mini itx should be. If I messed up the mod- not a big deal.

So I just want to share my planned modifications, a quick ps sketch just to illustrate the parts. I wish I was good at sketchup. got no time to play around with the app.

I will bolt the middle screws directly to the steel front in case I actually want to use the handle LOL- which incidentally fits the front face perfectly. Less than 1cm difference on all sides. How cool is that? If this has been done already-that's cool.Never seen one.



The rear area would be all steel mesh.
An sfx450 gold psu will be directly mounted to the 120mm fan holes at the front using 80/120mm fan adapter. I made one already.

If I put a fan in front-would that stop the psu's fan from spinning? I mean with the psu's built in thermal (or is it voltage control) working.

***edit--the450gold does not have semi fanless feature

Thanks in advance-

*crickets?


----------



## bones1983

Hello everyone. This is my SG05 build. I know it's not beastly...yet?. I do plan on upgrading the cpu, ram and get an ssd. So please ignore the ugly green ram sticks?. Probably pick up some Corsair Vengeance or Dominator. She sits next to my tv where I enjoy playing my steam games. This is a fantastic little case for what you pay. It's basically a blank slate and if you're crafty enough can mod it into an awesome case. Here are the specs and a few pics of my rig.

Intel LGA 1150 G3220
MSI H81I
4 GB DDR3 1600 no name ram
Silverstone 450w sfx psu
Corsair H60
EVGA GTX 750ti SC
320 GB Seagate Momentus


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bones1983*
> 
> Hello everyone. This is my SG05 build. I know it's not beastly...yet?. I do plan on upgrading the cpu, ram and get an ssd. So please ignore the ugly green ram sticks?. Probably pick up some Corsair Vengeance or Dominator. She sits next to my tv where I enjoy playing my steam games. This is a fantastic little case for what you pay. It's basically a blank slate and if you're crafty enough can mod it into an awesome case. Here are the specs and a few pics of my rig.


That's a really nice little build. For the longest time I had a build in mind with that case, PSU, GPU, and cooler.

Glad to actually see all of that put together with those parts all in the same build


----------



## bones1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> That's a really nice little build. For the longest time I had a build in mind with that case, PSU, GPU, and cooler.
> 
> Glad to actually see all of that put together with those parts all in the same build


Thanks man. If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Stanley Kubrick

Hi everyone!
That's my first post on this forum. I'm trying to assemble small PC based on SG05, like most of you here guys.
I want to warn those who is thinking to by the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler. This cooler definitely block acces to PCI-E slot on MSI Z77IA-E53 motherboard, and all the others mobo with similar CPU slot displacement probably have the same problems:





And on the back side of the motherboard cooler fastener overlap some transistors or whatever it is, but I'm not sure will it cause a problems or not:



So, now I'm wandering what cooler should I by next, probably I'll try NH-L12. Hope it fits.


----------



## Popple

For a pc with 2 ssds and no other drives, what is the best way to put them in?


----------



## AccountIsTaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stanley Kubrick*
> 
> Hi everyone!
> That's my first post on this forum. I'm trying to assemble small PC based on SG05, like most of you here guys.
> I want to warn those who is thinking to by the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B cooler. This cooler definitely block acces to PCI-E slot on MSI Z77IA-E53 motherboard, and all the others mobo with similar CPU slot displacement probably have the same problems:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on the back side of the motherboard cooler fastener overlap some transistors or whatever it is, but I'm not sure will it cause a problems or not:
> 
> 
> 
> So, now I'm wandering what cooler should I by next, probably I'll try NH-L12. Hope it fits.


According to the NH-L12 compatibility chart, the PCIE slot will be blocked if you try to use it on a Z77IA-E53. The NT06-PRO may fit as it was specifically designed for mini-itx motherboards.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> For a pc with 2 ssds and no other drives, what is the best way to put them in?


I've got two drives stacked in the 2.5" enclosure, facing opposite directions so cables can get in and out. Upper drive just held in place with tape. There is just enough height.

I have a dvd above though, without then putting one of the drives there is probably easiest.

Or of course you could leave out all the drive trays and find a place on the case bottom or similar.


----------



## Popple

When installing the gpu it seems the screw holes of the card can not be aligned with the ones on the case. I had to use the metal windowed plate instead.

When I was trying to get the two screw holes to match up, some creaking sound came out and I took the card out and examined it and the pcie slot. Both looked fine.

Is this normal for the case and has it happened to anyone before? I'm worried about internal fractures.


----------



## kaspar737

What intake fan would you recommend for this case? And will temps be okay with i5-4460 (stock cooler) and Zotac GTX 970?


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> When installing the gpu it seems the screw holes of the card can not be aligned with the ones on the case. I had to use the metal windowed plate instead.
> 
> When I was trying to get the two screw holes to match up, some creaking sound came out and I took the card out and examined it and the pcie slot. Both looked fine.
> 
> Is this normal for the case and has it happened to anyone before? I'm worried about internal fractures.


I have to squeeze my case to make my 970 line up. I would say if your card is working you are fine.

Maybe run valley for an hour while watching tv to make sure.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> What intake fan would you recommend for this case? And will temps be okay with i5-4460 (stock cooler) and Zotac GTX 970?


I've got the zotac and it does run hotter than the big cards but it doesn't bother me as it doesn't throttle and I run a H60 with a quiet corsair pwm fan.

Having had my stock cooler back in for a few days testing, I wouldn't be comfortable running this fan and my 4790k even at stock as temps get high (80c in fsx).

I think you will be ok but you have to decide which is more important, noise or temps.

I didn't choose my fan, I was given it and although I'm sure there are better alternatives I am happy enough.

The corsair hp pwm 120 is unbearably loud, even undervolted. Avoid .


----------



## kaspar737

Should I flip the PSU fan pointing into the case so it would act as exhaust? Will it damage the PSU and conflict with stock Intel cooler, which blows air down onto the heatsink?


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Should I flip the PSU fan pointing into the case so it would act as exhaust? Will it damage the PSU and conflict with stock Intel cooler, which blows air down onto the heatsink?


The psu is designed to be used as an exhaust in this case, don't worry.


----------



## bones1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Popple*
> 
> When installing the gpu it seems the screw holes of the card can not be aligned with the ones on the case. I had to use the metal windowed plate instead.
> 
> When I was trying to get the two screw holes to match up, some creaking sound came out and I took the card out and examined it and the pcie slot. Both looked fine.
> 
> Is this normal for the case and has it happened to anyone before? I'm worried about internal fractures.


I think you'll be ok as well. My gtx 750ti didn't line up also. I had to gently move it over to get one hole to line up. I heard a little creak but everything seems to be running fine for me.


----------



## kaspar737

Is it easy to fit 2x 2.5" drives in this case? I have a 2.5" HDD, would like to put an SSD too. Mobos with M.2 are too expensive and mSATA mobos are okay, but mSATA drives themselves are expensive.


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Is it easy to fit 2x 2.5" drives in this case? I have a 2.5" HDD, would like to put an SSD too. Mobos with M.2 are too expensive and mSATA mobos are okay, but mSATA drives themselves are expensive.


Very. I have one on the floor of the case slotted under my h60 radiator and one on its side behind the front power switch.

It's even easier if you're able to use the caddies that come wth the case.

I reckon I could squeeze another 2.5" in at least.

Pretty sure someone on this (or a similar) thread has four SSD's in his.


----------



## Nukemaster

This case can take all kinds of 2.5 inch drives.

I have personally had

2 stacked on the floor(as long as the rad does not touch it). This is my current setup as can be seen in an image above.
2 on a plate hanging off the side(still inside the case).

I even had dual 3.5 inch drives for a while(strapped to one another), but no radiator will fit that way.


----------



## harlekin

I just upgraded my Sugo 05 with a Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500" 500 Watt PSU (has a 120mm fan) and a SilverStone Argon AR06 CPU cooler - both components fit perfectly (drive tray has to be removed for the PSU).

Also the machine now is _very_ silent.

CPU fan should be set to 34%-40% on the "below 60 °C" level - to be silent (if you have the option for multiple fanspeeds at different levels). 40% will have the i5 stay at 54 °C max at full load and stock speeds (tested for 30 minutes so far).

edit: Full build consists of the following components:
http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-429162


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> I just upgraded my Sugo 05 with a Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500" 500 Watt PSU (has a 120mm fan) and a SilverStone Argon AR06 CPU cooler - both components fit perfectly (drive tray has to be removed for the PSU).
> 
> Also the machine now is _very_ silent.
> 
> CPU fan should be set to 34%-40% on the "below 60 °C" level - to be silent (if you have the option for multiple fanspeeds at different levels). 40% will have the i5 stay at 54 °C max at full load and stock speeds (tested for 30 minutes so far).
> 
> edit: Full build consists of the following components:
> http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-429162


Did you upgrade the PSU just for noise purposes?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> I just upgraded my Sugo 05 with a Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500" 500 Watt PSU (has a 120mm fan) and a SilverStone Argon AR06 CPU cooler - both components fit perfectly (drive tray has to be removed for the PSU).
> 
> Also the machine now is _very_ silent.
> 
> CPU fan should be set to 34%-40% on the "below 60 °C" level - to be silent (if you have the option for multiple fanspeeds at different levels). 40% will have the i5 stay at 54 °C max at full load and stock speeds (tested for 30 minutes so far).
> 
> edit: Full build consists of the following components:
> http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-429162


Ooh, I've been eyeing the AR06 cooler ever since it's been announced but haven't seen too many reviews on it. Mind posting any pics of it in your build?


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Did you upgrade the PSU just for noise purposes?


Will upgrade the system with a GTX 960, once they are released (should be in about a month). Depending on its final TDP I might actually have just scraped by with the stock (Silverstone) 300Watt PSU - but maybe not. So the answer so far is an enthusiastic - maybe..


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Ooh, I've been eyeing the AR06 cooler ever since it's been announced but haven't seen too many reviews on it. Mind posting any pics of it in your build?


Will do - give me 10 minutes.


----------



## harlekin

There you go - images uploaded to:


http://imgur.com/a

 (Sorry for the shaky cellphone pics.







)

[Sugo 05 with a Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500" 500 Watt PSU (has a 120mm fan) and a SilverStone Argon AR06 CPU cooler]


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Will upgrade the system with a GTX 960, once they are released (should be in about a month). Depending on its final TDP I might actually have just scraped by with the stock (Silverstone) 300Watt PSU - but maybe not. So the answer so far is an enthusiastic - maybe..


Of course, I'd forgotten about the 300W psu.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> There you go - images uploaded to:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a
> 
> (Sorry for the shaky cellphone pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> [Sugo 05 with a Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500" 500 Watt PSU (has a 120mm fan) and a SilverStone Argon AR06 CPU cooler]


Thanks. Looks nice


----------



## jonuts

Hey everything thank you so much for this group, I've been reading it over for the last few days and have put a little build together. I would love to get some input on it. This is my first build ever.

So I want to build a desktop I can use for the next few years. I only plan on playing Dota 2/Hearthstone and have never had interest in more graphically intense games. I would like to run everything at high settings as well. I also plan on streaming and recording matches of Dota/Hearthstone as well as Super Smash Bros Melee. Other than that, I do very minimal work in Photoshop and Illustrator.

So far I am worried about a few factors but I would love criticism on everything, not just what I've noticed.

As a whole, does this set up work for what I want to do?

Is the AIO necessary for what I want to do? If not should I get some sort of heat sink (I'm thinking Silverstone NT-06 Pro, not sure what type of fan) or is stock cooling fine?
No matter what, I do want this machine to be as quiet as possible.

In addition I do want to keep an Optical Drive in there. Currently will everything fit if I turn the RAD on the side? The GPU I picked out is only 9.5".

Lastly, how Future Proof is this?

PU Intel Core i5-4670K 3.4GHz Quad-Core Processor
CPU Cooler Enermax ELC-LM120S-TAA 105.7 CFM Liquid CPU Cooler
Corsair H80i
Antec Kuhler H20 650
SilverStone TD03 Tundra
Motherboard Asus Z97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard
Memory Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2 x 4GB) DDR3-1600 Memory
Storage Crucial M500 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive
Storage Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive
Video Card EVGA GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB FTW ACX Video Card
Case Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/450W Power Supply
Optical Drive EVGA 100-OD-S101-BR DVD/CD Writer

Thanks again everyone, you all have been insanely helpful thus far.


----------



## harlekin

Look at my build in comparison - it is a pretty good contrast to yours.
http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-429162

Currently you are overpaying for an overclockable i5, the motherboard, all the coolers, (ram), and the PSU.

The problem with my build is - that you probably wouldnt be able to fit a DVD Drive - not even when modding the drivebay (have to double check that).

On your build the smallest fan is the 80mm fan in the powersupply - and with it not easily being throttled it will probably be the loudest. in my case the AR06s fan is the smallest at 92mm and it performs pretty much silent at up to 40% fan speeds - which is enough to cool my stock clockspeed i5 maxed out.

Liquid cooler systems are used in the Sugo 05 mostly if you have the need for larger CPU fans, because you plan to overclock. If the fan speed can be left throttled at 40%, a 92mm fan is enough and silent also.

Which brings us to the performance standpoint.

Do you need to overclock the i5 to futureproof it? Not very likely. Console games for the foreseeable future are developed on plattforms with much lower speced CPUs - allthough with more cores - so at some point, when the devs get great at utilizing parellel computing (which is hard for real time applications) a i5 might be "just enough". Overclocking the CPU still wouldnt make the difference one way or the other imho.

The Graphics card by far is the one component that you could define as underspeced - for gaming. But still - from what you describe, it is more than enough for your purposes. The 750Ti in the future will not be able to handle more demanding games at 1080p30. The GTX970 will, but it is probably overspeced for a 1080p gaming build. As stated before, I am waiting on the already delayed release of the GTX960 which should hit the sweet spot price/performance wise.


----------



## jonuts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Currently you are overpaying for an overclockable i5, the motherboard, all the coolers, (ram), and the PSU.


I just wanted to clarify, are you saying that I can buy a cheaper components that perform as well or that for my purposes I don't need such high performing components?

Thank you so much though for the quick responses. I will be reworking my build and waiting for more information!


----------



## harlekin

You are overpaying for little to no measurable difference.

CPU is 10% faster at stock clock speeds and has an additional premium attached to it for being overclockable.
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/503/Intel_Core_i5_i5-4460_vs_Intel_Core_i5_i5-4670K.html

The motherboard is almost double the price for no particular reason. The one I've listed doesn't come with a WLAN chipset on board, but that can be added with a 7USD USB dongle (it does come with Bios adjustable multi level fan controls for both the case and the CPU fan, and an option to deactivate the cases POWER Led while the PC is running, which I find crucial, because the blue led is just too bright to be pleasant)..

The coolers you listed are all in one liquid cooler solutions which just allow you to locate the same size air fans (compared to a Shuriken revB f.e., or just a bit larger compared to my choice) to different parts of the case - they only would be more silent, if they'd allow you to have them spin slower - which I doubt would be the case. But you are paying a premium for them.

With Ram - there is practically no difference as long as it is DDR3-1600, CL9 based. So you are just paying for marketing costs.

For the PSU you actually wouldnt overpay - (I wrongly assumed that you would be buying the Strider Gold Series 450W) but the Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C should proof much quieter for the same price (problem here is size and that you have to sacrifice the dvd drive for it).
--

I have to requalify my statement about the Argon AR06 (SST-AR06) being able to cool the i5 at max clockspeeds with 40% fanspeeds.

Wile it was true, when using Intels® Processor Diagnostic Tool to max load on all four cores (53° Celsius at max speed), using Prime 95 drove the cores to a point where 90% fan speeds where needed to keep them at 70° Celsius. All cpu fan speeds above 40% (in the case of the AR06) are definitely audible and 90% would qualify as loud. that said - I have only experienced the rising core temperatures of 54+° Celsius when driving the CPU using Prime 95, and not in ANY real world scenarios.


----------



## jonuts

Thank you Harlekin, you've been extremely informative in this process.

So I have been looking around trying to learn more about fan control for the last two days and I am now very confused.

I've learned a little about 3 pin vs 4 pin and have looked at the price differences of mini itx mobos that do support 4 pin. (Usually Z, opposed to B or H). I've also seen that most lower end mobos only have two fan headers which seemed like a problem with P/P AIO set ups. But then there are y-splitters which I'm also unsure about.

Basically all I want to know is what Mobo and what Cooler set up/extra controllers/splitters do I need? And how would I set it up?

I'll be using this for Dota 2 at High Settings, and from streaming for extended periods of time.

I mostly value
1) Performance
2) Silence
3) Price

Currently I have my eyes on
AIO
Silver Stone Tundra TD03
Corsair H80i
Air
Noctua NH-L12
Silverstone AR06
Silverstone NT06-PRO
Mobo
ASRock B85M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150
Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150
ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150k


----------



## harlekin

I was interested in some of this myself - after the last coversation drop of - so I googled around for some minutes.

Closed Loop Water Cooling solutions arent more silent than even our low profile air fan solutions we need to use for the Sugo 05.

http://www.techspot.com/review/756-water-cooling-vs-air-cooling/page3.html

vs

http://www.eteknix.com/silverstone-sst-ar06-low-profile-cpu-cooler-review/5/

So the only argument that could be made is that they cool down a non overclocked system to a point where the fan speeds would never be audible. Fair. But the same goes for the AR06, when having all 4 CPU cores stressed to the max for over 15 minutes (tested personally), while not having the voltage they draw increased (Turbo Mode) (the mentioned 53° celsius line)? I've not done any CPU intensive gaming on my system yet - but I've done some gaming - and the fan always stayed at rather silent 40-50% levels, with temperatures behaving accordingly.

Its cool to see that the closed loop solutions are able to cool down even heavily overclocked setups in small cases, but is this really practical, when at the same time your graphics cards probably will be more taxed - and generate more heat - and almost certainly will not be watercooled? Also when single loop watercooled solutions are taxed - they dont perform any less noisy than the air cooled variants.
And also for the forseeable future, you probably will not be concerned with overclocking the CPU for the sake of gaming alone.

So at that point - from a cost/benefit point of view - why even bother?
--

Regarding the Noctua NH-L12 - it is considered "best in class" for "low profile" air based cpu cooling - but beware - that you wont be able to fit it into the Sugo 05 case (using both of its fans) - if you dont modify it to bring up the powersupply above its normal position - and probably modify the backplate of the case accordingly. Also - even then it is a very tight fit. If you sacrifice the 120mm fan on top of it instead - it might have problems cooling down a 84W i5 sufficiently - and of course - the noise level increases - because the smaller fan has to work harder.


----------



## flopticalcube

I agree about the AIO. For an SG05 its better used on a GPU than on the CPU, especially for gaming. Most GPU's can fit an AIO and it makes a BIG difference in noise, especially if you don't have a blower GPU.


----------



## McGraw

Finally getting round to posting a couple of pics of mine (without PSU otherwise you can't see anything).

[email protected] (SP120 quiet fan)
Zotac 970 Gaming Edition (not settled on an overclock but it's a minimum of 1500mhz on the core)
16gb Kingston Hyper Beast 2400 C11
Gigabyte Z97n WiFi
Corsair H60
256gb Crucial MX100
320gb Seagate Momentus thin (gifted)
Stock 450W PSU

It's a bit tidier inside now and the fan's the right way round.

I love it.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Finally getting round to posting a couple of pics of mine (without PSU otherwise you can't see anything).
> 
> [email protected] (SP120 quiet fan)
> Zotac 970 Gaming Edition (not settled on an overclock but it's a minimum of 1500mhz on the core)
> 16gb Kingston Hyper Beast 2400 C11
> Gigabyte Z97n WiFi
> Corsair H60
> 256gb Crucial MX100
> 320gb Seagate Momentus thin (gifted)
> Stock 450W PSU
> 
> It's a bit tidier inside now and the fan's the right way round.
> 
> I love it.


Good start! You can run the front panel IO wiring along the front under the radiator for a cleaner run.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Closed Loop Water Cooling solutions arent more silent than even our low profile air fan solutions we need to use for the Sugo 05.
> 
> ....
> 
> So at that point - from a cost/benefit point of view - why even bother?


Yeah I briefly looked at an AIO but came to the same conclusion given my cpu doesn't kick out that much heat and I wanted to keep the optical which would have made it more difficult.

In terms of a project what I like is the idea of a custom cpu+gpu water loop with an external quick detach radiator that I could hide behind a cupboard/desk. I imagine this could handle high end compenents while still being virtually silent and very discreet as the computer could then be more or less hidden away behind closed doors. Clearly the cost would in no way justify the benefit but still tempting purely from a project point of view.

As winter has now arrived where I am the little noise my upgraded air cooling does make is now more than drowned out by the gas boiler that is in the same room though - which kind of puts into perspective worrying about every last bit of noise from my PC...


----------



## McGraw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Good start! You can run the front panel IO wiring along the front under the radiator for a cleaner run.


Thanks a lot.

I do need to go back inside so will give that a go.


----------



## daggertxtx

Hi,

What do yall think of this for the wife/kid computer? I already have a Samsung Pro 840 SSD, monitor, keyboard, and mouse. There will be no overclocking. Only games are Terraria and maybe Sims 3.









PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4440 3.1GHz Quad-Core Processor ($169.99 @ Amazon)
*Motherboard:* ASRock B85M-ITX Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($77.98 @ Newegg)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ares Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($120.98 @ Newegg)
*Video Card:* Zotac GeForce GTX 750 Ti 2GB Video Card ($122.98 @ Newegg)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05BB-450-USB3.0 (Black) Mini ITX Desktop Case w/450W Power Supply ($115.00)
*Other:* Windows 7 Professional
*Total:* $606.93
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2014-12-13 12:39 EST-0500_


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daggertxtx*
> 
> What do yall think of this for the wife/kid computer? I already have a Samsung Pro 840 SSD, monitor, keyboard, and mouse. There will be no overclocking. Only games are Terraria and maybe Sims 3.


16Gb of RAM is really excessive for that and the i5 wouldn't be working too hard. One stick of 8Gb RAM and something like an i3-4150($99 right now) will save you ~$150.


----------



## daggertxtx

Thanks.

Do you see any heat issues at full load with the standard cooler that comes with the cpu?


----------



## harlekin

I've the 4440 in my setup and had it on the stock cooler for some months before upgrading to the AR06. The stock cooler had the coper base though - which the i3 cooler might not have. There were no heat issues even at full load at all. But it was a tad noisy.

TDP for the i3 is 53 watt, while for the i5s its 84W, so the i3 will run cooler.
--

If price is your top priority, go for the i3. (Probably just enough even for the majority of game in the next few years, will probably run at max clockspeeds (2 cores, 4 threads).)

If longevity is a priority, probably go for the i5 (multi core utilization in gaming will become more common) - although the i3s pricepoint is very interesting right now.

Again, the 750Ti is a bit on the low side for 1080p gaming looking forward, but we are still waiting for the GTX 960 and probably even a slightly slower version of that card to be released.

Also - if you can sacrifice the optical drive - at least look at the Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (might not be available in the US yet?) - it will run much quieter for about the same price as the stock Sugo 450 Watt combo. If you cant, yes probably go with the stock Sugo 450W option (Silverstone Strider ST45SF-G Gold is overpriced and not very silent).


----------



## harlekin

Toms Hardware has a current chart based on percentage values:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/gaming-cpu-review-overclock,3106-6.html

Sweetspot on price of the current CPUs is the 4460 (refresh of the 4440). Although 99 USD for the i3-4150 probably beats it on cost/performance (and even the 4440). There already IS a difference between the hyper threaded i3s and the i5s visible, when in comes to gaming - and it will slightly increase in the future.


----------



## bichael

Have been researching a bit more about an external radiator setup and starting to get tempted









The 'starter' kits seem like (relatively) good value and the pump/res combo that comes with the EK L360 kit looks like it would fit in quite nicely in the space between the fan and the motherboard.
http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360.html

After a bit of searching I even found a full waterblock for my Powercolor R9 270x PCS+.
http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1451_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GPX---ATI-R9-270X-M03---mit-Backplate---Black.html/XTCsid/a6v8e5r55csjrg3pfb1huffc06

It seems there should be ample space below PSU to route tubing and fan cables out of the case, ideally with some sort of socket so anything external can be easily detached.

So as far as I can tell it seems doable and with a 3 fan rad behind a cupboard somewhere should be more or less silent. Although cost wise it may not be the best match for my system I find the idea of having a water loop to play with pretty appealing - my background is a HVAC engineer so this is like what I design everyday but at 1/1000th the size


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Have been researching a bit more about an external radiator setup and starting to get tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 'starter' kits seem like (relatively) good value and the pump/res combo that comes with the EK L360 kit looks like it would fit in quite nicely in the space between the fan and the motherboard.
> http://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-kit-l360.html
> 
> After a bit of searching I even found a full waterblock for my Powercolor R9 270x PCS+.
> http://www.alphacool.com/product_info.php/info/p1451_Alphacool-NexXxoS-GPX---ATI-R9-270X-M03---mit-Backplate---Black.html/XTCsid/a6v8e5r55csjrg3pfb1huffc06
> 
> It seems there should be ample space below PSU to route tubing and fan cables out of the case, ideally with some sort of socket so anything external can be easily detached.
> 
> So as far as I can tell it seems doable and with a 3 fan rad behind a cupboard somewhere should be more or less silent. Although cost wise it may not be the best match for my system I find the idea of having a water loop to play with pretty appealing - my background is a HVAC engineer so this is like what I design everyday but at 1/1000th the size


I was going to do an external radiator with my SG05 build using quick disconnects towards the back under the PSU to compliment my 120mm in the front for additional cooling when I was at home and I can reconnect the loop to use just the 120mm for on the go action.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I was going to do an external radiator with my SG05 build using quick disconnects towards the back under the PSU to compliment my 120mm in the front for additional cooling when I was at home and I can reconnect the loop to use just the 120mm for on the go action.


Yeah your build(s) is definitely one of the inspirations! An internal plus external rad would be a very neat solution. I'm prioiritising keeping the dvd though so have ruled out an internal rad - for now at least!

As an aside actually dvd and general movie playback is one of the motivations... MadVR gives great picture quality but as it taxes the gpu it obviously ramps the fans up and the noise is more noticeable watching a film than it is while gaming.

While searching I noticed there are full waterblock mini-ITX GTX 970 options available which would be a pretty great component for use in a SG05 or similar. Should give quite a bit more space up-front. As an example;
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-099-TL&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=WC-106-TL&emcs3=WC-099-TL

So I think I have a plan of action anyway in that I can start with the kit for just the cpu to get a feel for water cooling. Next would come the gpu block, possibly with upgraded gpu, and finally adding touches such as the quick disconnects and mounts etc for the external rad. Though I may be relocating again soon and availability of these things doesn't seem great where I am now anyway, plus I don't really have any tools with me, so unfortunately I may put the project on the backburner for a while...


----------



## mfilos

In my CM 130 build I have as well a watercooled small size GTX 970 which is a Palit JetStream GTX 970 so it really works awesomely well in SFF setups









  

Good luck man and keep us posted. We all love our SG05/06 cases. Just wished it could fit reliable solutions for watercooling both CPU & GPU.
Sadly internally you can AT BEST put an 45mm radiator in Push only setup (or a 30-35mm radiator in Push/Pull setup) which is not enough for both CPU & GPU.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> While searching I noticed there are full waterblock *mini-ITX* GTX 970 options available which would be a pretty great component for use in a SG05 or similar. Should give quite a bit more space up-front. As an example;
> http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=WC-099-TL&emcs0=2&emcs1=Produktdetailseite&emcs2=WC-106-TL&emcs3=WC-099-TL


Just as warning. You don't want the "mini-ITX" versions of the 970, they are actually bigger (taller) and often not compatible with the reference 970 waterblocks. You can consider one of these GPUs on this compatibility list.

Another option is a universal GPU block. I've used that in my FT03-mini which has the same internal frame as the SG05. The GPU in the picture is an EVGA 660 Ti SC which uses the same short PCB as the reference 970. The block is the Heatkiller GPU-X3 Core LC


----------



## harlekin

After some heavy duty modding (13 USD metal saw from china ( http://goo.gl/5Kpbwh ) and two hours of time (do yourself a favor - use a Dremel/Multitool)) I can now confirm, that it is possible to use the oversized - much more silent - and reasonably priced, 120mm fan, 500W, 80Plus Gold, SFX-L [ Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C 500W ] power supply in the Sugo 05 - WITHOUT loosing the drive bay.

The pictures below show the assembled system - as well as the cutouts.

Attention - the drive used was just a stand in laptop drive (with the wrong connectors), so the drive cover on the outside and the inside of the case were NOT removed - therefore the final position of the drive would end up about 9mm further to the front of the case - so there should also be just enough space to wire it successfully.



This image shows the connectors on the Silverstone BD Slot-In-Drive for reference:


----------



## WiSK

Good work!









But if I understand, you don't lose the ODD tray, but do lose the other drive trays?


----------



## harlekin

Yes, by virtue of having to shorten the optical drive bay, the connecting bays would have to be shortened as well. As their fixation points for the drives are within the shortened parts, you in effect are loosing them.

Also, if you plan to use the cables that come with the PSU, you almost need the space for cable management reasons alone.

Loosing the other drivebays isnt such a huge issue though, as there is enough space on the bottom or the sides of the case to fit at least two 2.5 inch harddrives.

Just oder a bit of velcro (sic?) tape and some superglue and you wont have problems with the placement of said drives.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Just oder a bit of velcro (sic?) tape and some superglue and you wont have problems with the placement of said drives.


Velcro leaves glue residue









I just cut a piece of aluminium mesh, folded it to 70mm wide and bolted it to the 3.5" inch drive mounting points. Holds two drives and allows space for 120mm radiator behind it.

  

If I would need to put a SFX-L in there then I could remake my drive cage to have the drives lower. Then it should fit under the PSU.


----------



## harlekin

Much more professional indeed.


----------



## soulja50

Glimpse of my SG05 build... Not yet complete (motherboard was defective, so I'm waiting on the replacement).



Specs:
- Corsair H80i w/ push/pull (Yes, it fits fine without any modification)
- Intel 4690K
- ASUS Impact VII
- GTX 670 (This is temporary, until Nvidia releases their next dual GPU graphics card)
- 2x 4GB Corsair Vengeance
- 2x OCZ Vertex 3 SSD's (Will be RAID0)
- Silverstone 450W SFX PSU
- Going to add a storage drive, but haven't decided what route/size I'm going to go with.

More to come.


----------



## jtd871

I've been lurking this thread for awhile as I'm thinking of building with this chassis.

I was surfing the Silverstone site today and the SG13 is listed with manual available for download. It looks like they modded the SG05/06 with the cutout in the front panel for long GPUs and enlarged the vent on the rear panel to directly support ATX PSUs. It's not clear if SFX PSUs are supported with this model. I know several of you have been interested in this model.

There's also a new version of the RVZ01/ML07 chassis in the Fortress line. All-aluminum and available in black and white.

Cheers,

J


----------



## darealist

Sfx psu fits with atx adapter.


----------



## soulja50

This. This is reason enough to build an ITX rig.



Case: Corsair AIR540
Cooling: Corsair H100i, 8x Corsair SP120 Extreme Fans
GPU: 2x ASUS GTX 670 DC2
Motherboard: ASUS Sabertooth Z87
CPU: Intel 4770k
Boot Drive(s): 2x OCZ Vertex 3 RAID0
Storage: 4x 3TB Seagate Barricuda RAID5


----------



## hampurista

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soulja50*
> 
> Glimpse of my SG05 build... Not yet complete (motherboard was defective, so I'm waiting on the replacement).
> 
> 
> 
> More to come.


...hopefully a build and paint log? How did you paint the case? Took it apart, sanded everything, primed and painted?


----------



## soulja50

Yea, I'll have a build log and photo's each step of the way. To paint it I took it apart, sanded everything, painted with glossy blue spray paint.


----------



## soulja50

Here's pics of the build... took less than an hour, since I didn't have any problems whatsoever. I will be making some modifications in the near future (sound dampening, further cable management, GPU upgrade, etc.), but this is the basics. I've already overclocked to a stable (by stable I mean I ran Prime95 for about an hour) 4.7ghz w/ temps around 82 under load. GPU is overclocked, but only to 1228/6950 at this point.

Components:


Fresh motherboard










Still hard to believe the motherboard is about the same size as the Corsair H80i


Fresh processor found it's new home










Shiny new IO backplate (it's literally like a mirror)


Motherboard IN


RAD IN


The amount I put on is bugging me, but I just couldn't wait to get the thing together. I may reapply in the future...


Waterblock ON


PSU IN


Motherboard/Case connections ON


H80's cable management feature is fantastic.


SSD's IN


Not happy with how I routed the SATA cables, but it's OK for now...


GPU IN








I am definitely thinking of doing some design on the cover or something... Looks too plain at this point.


And she works!


Installing Windows... did I really have a choice?


Any questions, suggestions, requests... let me know









EDIT: The outside paint job is flawless... the inside... not to much. I used some OLD white spray paint at first and it totally mess the inside and I didn't feel like re-sanding, so I just repainted over with the blue.

EDIT: I upgraded the storage, so now I have a total of 4x 2.5" drives which includes: 2x 128GB SSD in RAID0, 2x 2TB HDD. I also covered the inside of the case with sound dampening foam (except the vents). Without the graphics card in, the thing is dead silent.

EDIT: I was planning on a dual GPU upgrade, but after testing the power usage on the current setup I've found that I'm pretty close to the limit 424/450W as it is on full load.. If I go forward with the upgrade, I'll have to upgrade to the 600W PSU. I don't see myself getting a full ATX PSU in there, even though I have one or two spares lying around...or maybe I can o.o

If you were wondering how power efficient this setup is after overclocking; it's about 49W on idle.

EDIT: I've decided to borrow a dremel from my work and am going to make a cut to fit a larger graphics card. I am also thinking about putting a window somewhere with some plexiglass, but not sure yet...

EDIT: One thing I didn't mention at all was the fact that the ST45SF (450W Bronze) only comes with 3 SATA connectors, which wasn't enough for me; I needed 5 in total for 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's and the H80i. I ended up modifying the power supply and added 2 more sata connectors to the molex cable. I cut off the sata connnectors off another old redundant PSU and soldered the cables together on the ST45SF.

EDIT: I've made a dremel cut in the front of the chassis to allow longer graphics and replaced my Reference GTX670 (10") with an ASUS GTX670 DC2 (10.7"). The system is now completely silent, even when gaming. I literally can't tell if it's on (I disconnected the power/rest button light), so I'm thinking of putting some LED's or cathodes inside... Idle wattage is 46.6 and full load is 510 Watts (Yikes!). I'll be looking into lowering that load wattage somehow..

EDIT: I fixed the power issue. I realized I had this GPU overclocked to 1400mhz with a high voltage via BIOS when it was in my ATX rig. I downclocked it to a good 1320mhz and undervolted down to 1175 (lower than default) and now my rig barely hits 400watts while gaming. I decided to take the LED's out of my ATX rig to see how it looked in the SG05 and I hate it, so I'm putting them back where they belong. Other than that, so far so good running 24/7. Out of 4.25TB of storage I have about 300GB left, so that will be my next issue/upgrade coming up... I will post some new pics soon on the new HDD setup and how the graphics card looks in the hole I made with the dremel.


----------



## jtd871

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> Sfx psu fits with atx adapter.


Duh.

I'm undecided on the decision to fit ATX PSUs in the SG13 on Silverstone's part. I liked Jinzane's (?) exhaust fan mod in the space between the PSU vent and the IO shield area. Can't do that with the '13.


----------



## bichael

Had the lid off last night so couldn't resist posting a picture of my R9270x sat in there (note Dataland = Powercolor in China). It's just possbile to install from the side so quite glad I didn't go with the bigger MSI version in the end, and the metal shroud looks nice! The metal back plate does just touch the side of the case fan though not enough to be a problem.

With a slight overclock to 1150/1475 I'm getting around 5490 in Firestrike with my overclocked pentium (6775 graphics). Given the cpu+gpu were about £150 combined I'm more than happy with performance (for now!).


----------



## hers

^^^ I like the blue paint. Wish there was another option for the plastic front. Wonder how difficult it would be to get something made in aluminium.


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> ^^^ I like the blue paint. Wish there was another option for the plastic front. Wonder how difficult it would be to get something made in aluminium.


Just get the SG06; it has a brushed aluminium front...


----------



## bichael

I didn't realise there was an SG13 with a brushed style front panel as well, the SG13B-Q. Although given it's described as 'brushed style' I guess it's plastic, though I do like the look. Optical drive still a must for me though. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536&area=en

The RVZ02 also looks interesting but I would want to put it horizontal at which point I suspect the cooling would become pretty horrible.

So seems SG05 still rules for me!


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I didn't realise there was an SG13 with a brushed style front panel as well, the SG13B-Q. Although given it's described as 'brushed style' I guess it's plastic, though I do like the look. Optical drive still a must for me though. http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=536&area=en


Do want. Didn't realize they finally put the page up (although I did see the FTZ01 page so...probably should have checked).


----------



## hers

I'm really fussy, I like the sg05, the sg13 is good because I have no need for optical drive but I don't like either front. The sg06 front is also ugly.

I would really like a "premium" version of the 13, though the sg05 is quite perfect so I may just get something made for the front.

It doesn't bother me that much just feel like it deserves better than plastic with a blanked off optical slot.

When the 13 is released I'll buy one for sure as I'm really interested in how it compares.


----------



## Black5Lion

I find slim optical drives kind of.. too slow.
I use BD-R to archive all of my files, and I have both a slim writer from Samsung and a "desktop" size writer from LG, and the speed difference is significant. My Samsung writer could barely write at 2x when it's rated at 6x, while my LG writer can write up to 14x on disks that are rated for 6x (I still write at 6x though).
I just think if you really need an optical drive, you're better off buying a 5.25 one and a Sata + Power > USB adapter.


----------



## slayersic

hi sg05 owners, iv been reading on this thread for quite a while now and im planning my own mini itx pc, i already purchased some of the components, like the sg05b case, i7 4790k, nt06 pro, hyper x fury 16gb, mx100 256gb etc.. i have one concern thou is the new silverstone sx600g powersupply not compatible with this case? il be using the odd, hdd cage btw. tia


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> hi sg05 owners, iv been reading on this thread for quite a while now and im planning my own mini itx pc, i already purchased some of the components, like the sg05b case, i7 4790k, nt06 pro, hyper x fury 16gb, mx100 256gb etc.. i have one concern thou is the new silverstone sx600g powersupply not compatible with this case? il be using the odd, hdd cage btw. tia


It's SFX so it's compatible.


----------



## slayersic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> It's SFX so it's compatible.


yeah i know its SFX, but after reading this http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1810867&page=37 im having second thought, anyone can confirm this? or have a similar setup?


----------



## hers

Well what's your other option? It fits, you don't use the crossbar and don't be a namby pamby like him and it'll all be good with some persistence.


----------



## harlekin

Your other option would be to search this forum for another picture of the system with a modular silverstone sfx PSU. Hint, there are plenty.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> hi sg05 owners, iv been reading on this thread for quite a while now and im planning my own mini itx pc, i already purchased some of the components, like the sg05b case, i7 4790k, nt06 pro, hyper x fury 16gb, mx100 256gb etc.. i have one concern thou is the new silverstone sx600g powersupply not compatible with this case? il be using the odd, hdd cage btw. tia


Fits perfectly fine as it shares the same dimensions and layout as the ST45SF-G. Here's my build in an SG05 for comparison without that crossbar (which was only used for structural integrity during shipping)



*Build Log: *Link


----------



## harlekin

Anyone in here with a ST45SF-G or a SST-SX600-G, a Haswell Processor (i5 or i7) and a watt meter that can share his/her idle watt usage with C states C6 and C7 enabled in bios?

With my Chieftec Smart SFX-500GD-C - which doesnt seem to be Haswell C6/C7 compatible I'm coming down to 35-37 watt (without an external graphics card right now) - but I'm wondering how much lower a certified C6/C7 "normal" (not pico) PSU would drive it. (20 watts? Even lower?)


----------



## harlekin

@slayersic: Oh, I missed the part with the crossbar. Yes, the crossbar probably wouldnt fit (because of where the modular connector is situated) unless you do some cutouts, but for a SFX sized PSU it really doesnt matter so much - in that, that its not that heavy, and doesnt start "hanging".

I even had the SFX-L I am using without support for some weeks (then I did the cutout) without problems, alltough it sacked for about 4 millimeters in the front.

All in all, you'll be fine even without it.


----------



## slayersic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Fits perfectly fine as it shares the same dimensions and layout as the ST45SF-G. Here's my build in an SG05 for comparison without that crossbar (which was only used for structural integrity during shipping)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Build Log: *Link


thanks mate, ordered my SX600-G already.


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Anyone in here with a ST45SF-G or a SST-SX600-G, a Haswell Processor (i5 or i7) and a watt meter that can share his/her idle watt usage with C states C6 and C7 enabled in bios?


Mine is 49 watts with GTX670, i5 4690k, ASUS Impact VII, 2 SSD's, 2 HDD's, Corsair h80i w/ 2 120mm fans.


----------



## harlekin

@soulja50: Thanks, and you are sure that C6 and C7 states are activted in the bios?

(Mine was measured with one SSD, a 92mm cpu fan and a 120mm case fan. And again, no graphics card.)


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> @soulja50: Thanks, and you are sure that C6 and C7 states are activted in the bios?


I have reset my bios so many times that I could have forgotten to activate it again. I will double check for you, but not today as my PC is in pieces for a dremel cut... I'll get back to you.

FYI: I noticed that I don't have the PSU you were inquiring about, I have the bronze non-modular version.


----------



## harlekin

Soulja, still would be interested in another measurement from you.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Soulja, still would be interested in another measurement from you.


C6 & C7 look to be enabled by default on my board. after swapping my reference GTX670 out with an Asus GTX 670 DC2 (This was a b**** to get into the SG05 @ 10.7") the wattage dropped to 46.6 on idle.


----------



## harlekin

Thank you very much for this information. I do now feel not so bad about my base watt usage (the bronze version of the Silverstone SFX is Haswell C6/C7 compatible also, according to its service manual).

(If anyone measures a significantly lower wattage in idle with a SFX PSU and an Haswell i5 or i7, I would still be interested in reading about it though.)


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Thank you very much for this information. I do now feel not so bad about my base watt usage (the bronze version of the Silverstone SFX is Haswell C6/C7 compatible also, according to its service manual).
> 
> (If anyone measures a significantly lower wattage in idle with a SFX PSU and an Haswell i5 or i7, I would still be interested in reading about it though.)


No problem. My graphics card uses about 14Watts on idle, so without that my system would be around 33watts. This is a guesstimate which is based on the "idle wattage" found on other forums for my graphics card.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Thinking of getting a Xeon 1230V2 for my rig. So far stock cooler has worked well enough but what would be a good heatsink for the Xeon?


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Thinking of getting a Xeon 1230V2 for my rig. So far stock cooler has worked well enough but what would be a good heatsink for the Xeon?


Xeon 1230V2 has a 69 Watt TDP, so find one that can accommodate that..

Here's an example: The silverstone SST-NT06-PRO can cool a 65W CPU with NO fan, 130W with 120mmx20mm fan, 150W with 120mmx25mm fan.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Thanks,I hadn't considered running with no fan,sounds like a plan.


----------



## bichael

Just wondered if anyone is running with a closed loop cooler on their GPU and with the CPU on air and if so how is it performing?

I'm considering the Arctic Accelero Hybrid II as a way of lowering noise and as a more affordable alternative to my idea of a custom loop with external rad. As I'm living abroad in rented accomodation the more mobile nature of a closed loop also appeals.

I recently replaced the fan on my Gabriel CPU cooler with an Enermax Twister Pressure and so I'm now pretty happy with how quiet this is even at full load. Although I have a low TDP pentium it's overclocked to 4.6GHz so presumably pulling a fair bit more power and I should therefore still have some scope to upgrade CPU, if probably not to a 4790k.

There would be a challenge getting the rad in while keeping the optical drive though it seems a few people have managed to do this before, and the rad is at least relatively small. There are some potential issues with the Accelero backplate and VRM cooling, though I'm hoping on a lower power GPU this isn't AS critical? Plus I was thinking if needed there might be space to add a small fan to the side of the case after the GPU was stripped.

I guess airflow direction would probably best be kept as standard which means hot gpu air blowing at the CPU however assuming a GPU of around 150W I don't think the temperature rise would be disastrous, though again may limit use of high TDP processors. Or possibly it could be offset with a delid of the processor?!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Just wondered if anyone is running with a closed loop cooler on their GPU and with the CPU on air and if so how is it performing?
> 
> I'm considering the Arctic Accelero Hybrid II as a way of lowering noise and as a more affordable alternative to my idea of a custom loop with external rad. As I'm living abroad in rented accomodation the more mobile nature of a closed loop also appeals.
> 
> I recently replaced the fan on my Gabriel CPU cooler with an Enermax Twister Pressure and so I'm now pretty happy with how quiet this is even at full load. Although I have a low TDP pentium it's overclocked to 4.6GHz so presumably pulling a fair bit more power and I should therefore still have some scope to upgrade CPU, if probably not to a 4790k.
> 
> There would be a challenge getting the rad in while keeping the optical drive though it seems a few people have managed to do this before, and the rad is at least relatively small. There are some potential issues with the Accelero backplate and VRM cooling, though I'm hoping on a lower power GPU this isn't AS critical? Plus I was thinking if needed there might be space to add a small fan to the side of the case after the GPU was stripped.
> 
> I guess airflow direction would probably best be kept as standard which means hot gpu air blowing at the CPU however assuming a GPU of around 150W I don't think the temperature rise would be disastrous, though again may limit use of high TDP processors. Or possibly it could be offset with a delid of the processor?!


I actually thought about doing this with my SG05 using an NT06Pro with a Gentle Typhoon fan and water-cooled 7970. I imagined it would be easier for me to go on a plane and get through TSA if my build was mainly on air. I can easily take the GPU and water-cooling out if necessary.


----------



## xpinkkittehx

Just managed to get mine running in the sg05, after having switched to a prodigy back when it didnt Work cause of my motherboard died.

MSI z87í Gaming
Evga Acx Gtx 780 Ti SC (stock)
i7 4770k 4.0 Ghz OC
4000 Gb Harddrive WD green
Coolermaster 120XL Watercooler
16 Gb G-Skill ripjaws 1866 MHz
Nzxt Red 2m and bitphoenix light strip red
Corsair CS 550m Watt Fullsize powersupply
All runing on Windows 8.1


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpinkkittehx*
> 
> Just managed to get mine running in the sg05, after having switched to a prodigy back when it didnt Work cause of my motherboard died.
> 
> MSI z87í Gaming
> Evga Acx Gtx 780 Ti SC (stock)
> i7 4770k 4.0 Ghz OC
> 4000 Gb Harddrive WD green
> Coolermaster 120XL Watercooler
> 16 Gb G-Skill ripjaws 1866 MHz
> Nzxt Red 2m and bitphoenix light strip red
> Corsair CS 550m Watt Fullsize powersupply
> All runing on Windows 8.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2329393/width/200/height/400
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2329394/width/200/height/400


More images please. Would like to see the inside of that system for sure.


----------



## xpinkkittehx

Its quite a mess, but it works and temps are alright
CPU hit 54c while gaming farcry 4 at max
While the Gpu did jump into mid 80's


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpinkkittehx*
> 
> Its quite a mess, but it works and temps are alright
> CPU hit 54c while gaming farcry 4 at max
> While the Gpu did jump into mid 80's


And I thought my SG05 was "stuffed"... Very nice job fitting it all in there, I think cable management goes out the window when you try fitting a full sized PSU in there.

Suggestion: Try to under-volt your GPU since it's "stock" to lower the temps a bit.


----------



## slayersic

all my parts arrived yesterday and i did a quick run test, so far got no coil whine/chirping problem with my v1.1 sx600g powersupply, it is very quiet..


----------



## soulja50

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slayersic*
> 
> all my parts arrived yesterday and i did a quick run test, so far got no coil whine/chirping problem with my v1.1 sx600g powersupply, it is very quiet..


That's great slayer. Remember to post pics, so everyone can see


----------



## kaspar737

Does anybody have a 280/280X in their SG05? The Sapphire version technically should fit. If not, how about the MSI 7950/7970?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Does anybody have a 280/280X in their SG05? The Sapphire version technically should fit. If not, how about the MSI 7950/7970?


You will have to modify the front panel to accommodate an R9 280(X) or HD 7970(50) if you plan on staying with an air-cooler as you can see with my 7970 (MSI Twin Frozr III OC Boost Edition) with a Swiftech Komodo water-block it still pops out of the front, now imagine an air-cooler


----------



## byviolet

hi all, I'm a new owner and I'm just looking to get a decent performance/price ratio. How does this look?
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($243.32 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ Memory Express)
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.95 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Crucial 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($80.25 @ Vuugo)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($115.98 @ Amazon Canada)
*Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 285 2GB TurboDuo Video Card ($199.99 @ NCIX)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($68.55 @ DirectCanada)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($108.98 @ DirectCanada)
*Total:* $1049.00
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-27 18:56 EST-0500_
This also happens to be my first pc build so I probably got some stuff wrong! Let me know what I can change. If I can lower the price down a bit I would be really happy









EDIT: I have an ssd! I forgot to mention that -- it's a 256gb samsung evo from my laptop.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byviolet*
> 
> hi all, I'm a new owner and I'm just looking to get a decent performance/price ratio. How does this look?
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($243.32 @ TigerDirect Canada)
> *CPU Cooler:* Noctua NH-L9i 57.5 CFM CPU Cooler ($49.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($136.95 @ Vuugo)
> *Memory:* Crucial 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($80.25 @ Vuugo)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Green 3TB 3.5" 5400RPM Internal Hard Drive ($115.98 @ Amazon Canada)
> *Video Card:* PowerColor Radeon R9 285 2GB TurboDuo Video Card ($199.99 @ NCIX)
> *Case:* Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
> *Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($68.55 @ DirectCanada)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($108.98 @ DirectCanada)
> *Total:* $1049.00
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-27 18:56 EST-0500_
> 
> 
> This also happens to be my first pc build so I probably got some stuff wrong! Let me know what I can change. If I can lower the price down a bit I would be really happy


The NH-L9i is recommended for Haswell CPUs with a TDP of 65W or less, but your chosen i5-4690 has an 84W TDP. I would look into the ID-COOLING IS-VC45. It's brand new so no reviews just yet, but it's the same form factor, $5 less, and is rated up to a TDP of 130W. I'm personally keeping my out for reviews on this as I'm considering it.

Why just the one stick of 8GB RAM? If you plan on going up to 16GB in the future then that's fine but usually it's recommended to go the dual channel route, so in this case go with a kit of 2x4GB.

Just some opinions. I'm not an expert.

PS, those prices for the CPU and motherboard seem pretty high, especially since they're locked and non-overclockable. I would also look into getting an SSD. They're only getting cheaper. The HDD you have is totally fine for main mass storage, just know that 5400RPM is pretty slow and the Green line is not known to be a fantastic performer as it's geared more towards longevity.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byviolet*
> 
> hi all, I'm a new owner and I'm just looking to get a decent performance/price ratio. How does this look?
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> This also happens to be my first pc build so I probably got some stuff wrong! Let me know what I can change. If I can lower the price down a bit I would be really happy


Agree with the above that you should probably look for a different cooler. If you need one at all running a non-K chip? Could maybe run it stock for a while first and upgrade later if it's an issue (also easier if you need to measure fit). I'm happy with my Gamerstorm Gabriel which was great value where I am at £20 and I think the Xigmatek Janus is pretty similar. From memory someone on here was happy with the Silverstone AR06.

Given you looked at adding a CPU cooler I guess you care somewhat about noise so you will likely want to swap the stock case fan. Go for one with pwm then you can reduce speed when computer is idling.

For the storage then a hybrid drive (SSHD) will give a very decent performance upgrade for little more money. If you're spending $1000 though it's probably worth going for an SSD, even if a relatively small one. Also do consider if you really want 3.5" as they take up a lot of space and so probably some impact on airflow. You can get 2TB at 2.5" these days.

Possible areas to trim a bit of cost (unless you have something specific in mind) I think are the CPU - a lower clocked i5 may give fairly similar results?, motherboard - H87 or B85 still have pretty much all the core features?, and ram - two 4GB should be cheaper?

Possilbe area to push the boat would be to upgrade to a 4690k, this is overclock.net after all right! As far as I know (double check) for basic unlocked multiplier overclock you wouldn't need a Z board as this is how I overclock my pentium on my B board, though you may not be able to push it as far due to voltage limit or similar.

GPU I think is a good choice. I have the Powercolor R9 270x but was tempted by the 285 and kinda wish I went for it now. For 1080p should have you very well covered. Only warning is it may (not sure but myne is) be voltage locked, though only an issue if you really want to push overclocks to the max. I read somewhere Sapphire cards are typically unlocked.

Of course these are all just suggestions and depends what you're looking for.

Enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## byviolet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> The NH-L9i is recommended for Haswell CPUs with a TDP of 65W or less, but your chosen i5-4690 has an 84W TDP. I would look into the ID-COOLING IS-VC45. It's brand new so no reviews just yet, but it's the same form factor, $5 less, and is rated up to a TDP of 130W. I'm personally keeping my out for reviews on this as I'm considering it.
> 
> Why just the one stick of 8GB RAM? If you plan on going up to 16GB in the future then that's fine but usually it's recommended to go the dual channel route, so in this case go with a kit of 2x4GB.
> 
> Just some opinions. I'm not an expert.
> 
> PS, those prices for the CPU and motherboard seem pretty high, especially since they're locked and non-overclockable. I would also look into getting an SSD. They're only getting cheaper. The HDD you have is totally fine for main mass storage, just know that 5400RPM is pretty slow and the Green line is not known to be a fantastic performer as it's geared more towards longevity.


thanks for the reply. I might skip out on the cooler after all since I don't have plans to overclock for now! And yes the 8gb of ram is if I decide I really need another 8gb since I do media work. And yeah they're high -- I sort of attributed the prices to the fact that I am in canada and prices for those are just naturally higher. I'll be on the lookout for deals though! What do you think about the cpu? is there a better choice for that price?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Agree with the above that you should probably look for a different cooler. If you need one at all running a non-K chip? Could maybe run it stock for a while first and upgrade later if it's an issue (also easier if you need to measure fit). I'm happy with my Gamerstorm Gabriel which was great value where I am at £20 and I think the Xigmatek Janus is pretty similar. From memory someone on here was happy with the Silverstone AR06.
> 
> Given you looked at adding a CPU cooler I guess you care somewhat about noise so you will likely want to swap the stock case fan. Go for one with pwm then you can reduce speed when computer is idling.
> 
> For the storage then a hybrid drive (SSHD) will give a very decent performance upgrade for little more money. If you're spending $1000 though it's probably worth going for an SSD, even if a relatively small one. Also do consider if you really want 3.5" as they take up a lot of space and so probably some impact on airflow. You can get 2TB at 2.5" these days.
> 
> Possible areas to trim a bit of cost (unless you have something specific in mind) I think are the CPU - a lower clocked i5 may give fairly similar results?, motherboard - H87 or B85 still have pretty much all the core features?, and ram - two 4GB should be cheaper?
> 
> Possilbe area to push the boat would be to upgrade to a 4690k, this is overclock.net after all right! As far as I know (double check) for basic unlocked multiplier overclock you wouldn't need a Z board as this is how I overclock my pentium on my B board, though you may not be able to push it as far due to voltage limit or similar.
> 
> GPU I think is a good choice. I have the Powercolor R9 270x but was tempted by the 285 and kinda wish I went for it now. For 1080p should have you very well covered. Only warning is it may (not sure but myne is) be voltage locked, though only an issue if you really want to push overclocks to the max. I read somewhere Sapphire cards are typically unlocked.
> 
> Of course these are all just suggestions and depends what you're looking for.
> 
> Enjoy and welcome to the club!


Hi! thanks for the reply









Not sure if I'll get a cpu cooler now haha but i'll look into your cooler







is there a specific model of cpu and mobo you have in mind? those two areas I definitely have almost no clue about. I also forgot to mention I do have an ssd (so I won't need to buy a new one!)


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> I actually thought about doing this with my SG05 using an NT06Pro with a Gentle Typhoon fan and water-cooled 7970. I imagined it would be easier for me to go on a plane and get through TSA if my build was mainly on air. I can easily take the GPU and water-cooling out if necessary.


Yeah I still haven't got my head round how I will transport it yet when I do relocate again. Carry-on, check-in, or with shipping company. As you say taking out a GPU and AIO cooler is pretty easy. I suppose draining and refilling a loop wouldn't be the end of the world either though. Maybe I should just accept some dismantling will be needed for transport and that it isn't a major issue given it won't be that often. I can split parts between different bags as appropriate.

Which still means I can't make up my mind though. Main thing swaying me towards the GPU AIO now is that it can be easily transferred if I upgrade GPU later, and that I can easily get hold of one where I am now. But on the otherhand a custom loop would be way more fun to put together, but is less easy for GPU upgrades and the parts are difficult to get and expensive here... Oh well, at least by having a project in mind I will spend less on other things in the meantime!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byviolet*
> 
> Hi! thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if I'll get a cpu cooler now haha but i'll look into your cooler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there a specific model of cpu and mobo you have in mind? those two areas I definitely have almost no clue about. I also forgot to mention I do have an ssd (so I won't need to buy a new one!)


Welcome!

For the mobo I found MSI and Asrock were the best value where I am, may vary for you. Then basically comes down to comparing the features against what you need. In the end I went MSI B85i as it was the cheapest which had a slot for wifi/BT and four usb3.0 ports. It has been fine and only issue being I had to add my own wifi card later, but still worked out cheaper. I avoided the cheapest H81 boards as I believe they only have PCIe 2.0 for the GPU. I did consider the MSI H97i and Asrock H97m partly for future Broadwell support, though I'm now not sure if that is worth it anymore anyway given how Skylake and Broadwell will sort of overlap. Raid support and similar which come with H boards and not B were not really an issue for me and I think in the SG05 anymore than four sata3 ports is overkill anyway. Also two ethernets was of no interest to me. Asrock z97e was tempting though as it has quite a few decent features like upgraded audio and an m.2 slot.

For the CPU it depends how much you think you will notice the difference given what you will use it for and then comparing the price where you are for the different models. I think I read somewhere that the 4460 offers good performance/cost ratio. And you would still get pretty good performance from an i3 like the 4340 if you really want to cut cost.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xpinkkittehx*
> 
> Its quite a mess, but it works and temps are alright
> CPU hit 54c while gaming farcry 4 at max
> While the Gpu did jump into mid 80's


That's quite a feat there to get all that in there, congrats.

Would a Silverstone Strider Gold 550W (ST55F-G) w/PP05e, EVGA GTX 970 FTW+, and an H75 for CPU fit in this case or the SG13 when that releases? I am really tempted to build in one of these two. I did at one point build in the SG08 which was quite a nice case.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Would a Silverstone Strider Gold 550W (ST55F-G) w/PP05e, EVGA GTX 970 FTW+, and an H75 for CPU fit in this case or the SG13 when that releases? I am really tempted to build in one of these two. I did at one point build in the SG08 which was quite a nice case.


I know those will fit in the SG13. That's the same GPU and cooler I had planned to go into my SG13 build too. That PSU will not fit in the SG05 without modding.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I know those will fit in the SG13. That's the same GPU and cooler I had planned to go into my SG13 build too. That PSU will not fit in the SG05 without modding.


Then it should fit the SG13 correct?


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> I know those will fit in the SG13. That's the same GPU and cooler I had planned to go into my SG13 build too. That PSU will not fit in the SG05 without modding.
> 
> 
> 
> Then it should fit the SG13 correct?
Click to expand...

Sure will







SG13 is designed to fit full ATX PSUs no problem. Look at this post in the SG13 thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/100#post_23458400


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weredawg*
> 
> Sure will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SG13 is designed to fit full ATX PSUs no problem. Look at this post in the SG13 thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/100#post_23458400


Yes, LOL! I posted this pic from the one build off of a japanese blog site in that thread. I've always wanted to build in the SG05 but there just way too many limitations without a bunch of modding so the SG13 it is then when it releases. I wonder if a NZXT G10 would fit in there if you decided to use a air cooler on the CPU.


----------



## platiNa

Since r9 280x's are so cheap, i took the shot and bought one second hand for 120 euros (~150 usd). Just tried it and fits WITHOUT CUTTING, but it fits _just_. Putting it in requires a bit of hard handedness but all in all it went in way more smoothly then i could have ever imagined. Ofcourse you have to pull out everything else beforehand.

I came from a HD6870 which was already quite a thight fit. I actually had to switch everything around to an ATX case tho, since i still only have the stock 300W PSU and im currently to short on cash to buy a 80€ SFX 500w PSU, so im using a 450W old Antex psu, but thats only ATX sadly.

It is this version: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2022&lid=1

pics:


----------



## Allanitomwesh

I've been harping in this thread how in theory a Sapphire Dual X 280X has the right dimensions to fit without modding. Mind you,its the only one I've come across with short dimensions, but still,thanks for proving me right.


----------



## byviolet

would a 450W psu work with the 280x then?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> I've been harping in this thread how in theory a Sapphire Dual X 280X has the right dimensions to fit without modding. Mind you,its the only one I've come across with short dimensions, but still,thanks for proving me right.


You were right all along 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byviolet*
> 
> would a 450W psu work with the 280x then?


You'll be fine as long as you're not overclocking.


----------



## byviolet

Yay! So how does this look?
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($218.98 @ Amazon Canada)
*Motherboard:* ASRock H97M-ITX/AC Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($108.95 @ Vuugo)
*Memory:* Patriot 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($77.81 @ DirectCanada)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.70 @ DirectCanada)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($300.34 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($68.55 @ DirectCanada)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($109.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $989.31
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-01-30 00:51 EST-0500_

If everyone okays this I'm going to start buying







the gpu I'm actually going to get refurb for $200


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Yes I was







But now there is a 285 ITX







. Still a powerful card for the SG05 non the less.
EDIT
Build looks good byviolet


----------



## byviolet

awesome thanks -- it's not as crazy as other builds here but I'm satisfied!


----------



## bichael

@byviolet - looks good!

Don't be suprised if you start looking in to further tweaks and upgrades once you've put it together though









Case in point I think I have decided to now go for water cooling with external rad.

After doing my best to navigate Taobao stores in Chinese it seems that while pricing for some water cooling brands is inflated others are okay and some are even quite low. Hence my current plan as below which is based mainly around Alphacool plus Barrow fittings.
This comes in at around 2250RMB, or say £230, so I think low enough for me to discount the GPU AIO option. I know my cpu+gpu are low end for watercooling but on the otherhand I will have a fully watercooled gaming build for around £650 equivalent which isn't bad.

Pump - alphacool dc-lt combo pump/top/res
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.88.4AjzC3&id=35809683526&ns=1&abbucket=5%20-%20detail
CPU block - ek supreme ltx or alphacool xp3lite or any others (not decided)
GPU block - alphacool nexxos (only option anyway!)
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.hLfpf9&id=40177225196&ns=1&abbucket=5#detail
Rad - alphacool 360mm st30
Tube - masterkleer 10/13
Fittings, all Barrow;
8x compression 3/8
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.20141003.10.Vtt29b&scm=1007.10011.4564.0&id=39474794035&pvid=552024c2-3cce-459a-a33a-ec3175c3d777
4x 90deg for gpu and rad
2x 45deg guessing one for cpu and one for pump
2x quick disconnects (not seen any reviews but they look very similar to Koolance)
http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-4261510169.92.rNDKia&id=36939543023

The idea is that the rad will get hidden behind the back of a cupboard hence the disconnects are more or less a necessity. Pump to go inside case in space behind intake fan. Pump/res is one of the key items, in that it should be small enough to fit but still hopefully has enough power for the loop. Reviews are mixed but I think most problems were when used with the 5.25 bay res.

Any thoughts / comments welcome!


----------



## harlekin

I've just finished my build yesterday by adding a Palit Jetstream GTX 970.

The card fits within the Sugo 05 unmodified, but to get it installed, you have to unscrew and move the PSU, the motherboard and the casefan. The motheboard, because once the card is in its correct position the case frame does prevent you getting enough height to slot it in. So you have to slot it in off position and then move the card together with the mainboard to its intended place. By doing so you lose one of the four mainboard screws, because with the card attached it is not accessible anymore.

The card was very noisy in the begining because of a pronounced coil whine even at 60fps, but after a firmware update for the card there now is no coil whine audible at all - at least with the current Nvidia drivers. which might gate games at 60fps tops.

The fans are actually very silent up to 40% fan speeds which I did only experience with above 1080p resolutions (downsampling), and yes the card turns off the fans in idle, while you are on the desktop or even decoding 1080p movies.

A negative I noticed is, that the card is "pulsing" its fans for fan speeds of 4-19% meaning, they come on at a high rpm and then turn off again many times in succession, so for games that arent as demanding (AC2, Grim Fandango Remastered) you have to actually override the fan controls (Palit provides a software tool (Thundermaster) to do this on the fly) to spin at at least 20% even at low heat levels, to become "inaudible". Which is a practical joke, If I have ever seen one and does require 5 mousclicks in addition to starting a game. You'd think that someone at the company would have noticed that behavior...

The card and likely all Palit Jetsreams comes with fan leds which are always powerd on and there being no way of disabling them in software, or by an easy clip of a cable, because they are wired in unison with the actual fans. This is a real bummer imho.


(full resolution: http://i.imgur.com/iuxBox9.jpg )

edit: Partially solved.

All fan speed problems are easily and fully resolvable by looking into another program to manage the cards fan speed states. A more in depth description can be found here: http://steamcommunity.com/app/316790/discussions/0/611696927921220678/

The only problem that remains are the graphics cards LEDs, which are always on.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Haha that's interesting with the slowed down fans. Probably tested it at intervals of 20% at the factory,so 0,20,40,60 and so on.


----------



## slayersic

here's my new sg05 mini itx rig











specs:

intel core i7 4790k
gigabyte z97n wifi
kingston hyperx fury 16gb 1866mhz
crucial mx100 256gb ssd
seagate 3tb hdd
evga gtx 750 ti ftw
silverstone sg05b case
silverstone sx600g sfx v1.1
silverstone nt06 pro

current temps:


----------



## Darron

My previous SG05-450 build.

Here is my retired mini itx watercooled machine I made from/in a Silverstoneteks SG05-450 case.
Shown in the Pictures is the Corsair H60 cpu pump, the original (aluminum) radiator and 2x Noctua NF-F12 PWM fans.
The Graphics Card is an AMD 5770HD cooled by an EK fullcover waterblock.


I later upgraded the Radiator to an EK-CoolStream RAD XTX (120) radiator and a Swiftech Apogee Drive II. Mounted to the rear, just above the io panel, is an Aquaro 5 LT controller.
Cpu here is an I7-3770K and motherboard is Asus P8Z77-i Deluxe.

There are two SSDs in there. A 250GB OCZ Vertex 3 and a 500gb Samsung 840.

You can spot an USB to RS232 adapter mounted above the Graphics Card NeXT to the PSU.

I changed the PSU to a fully modular 450w 80 plus Gold from Silverstonetek. I modded the cables to just match the lengths I needed - not done yet on the images here.


----------



## SoFx00

Greetings to all!

Could anybody help me?

I have a SG05-450 case (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=276)
Will the default integrated PSU be enough for "i5-4570" CPU and "R9 280x"-based videocard (or, preferable, "R9 290") ?
Or should I consider something based on "i5 4460" + "GTX 770", which is less hungry?

Sorry, if I've missed something related to the question.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

4460+280X should work fine,just don't over clock the GPU.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFx00*
> 
> Greetings to all!
> 
> Could anybody help me?
> 
> I have a SG05-450 case (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=276)
> Will the default integrated PSU be enough for "i5-4570" CPU and "R9 280x"-based videocard (or, preferable, "R9 290") ?
> Or should I consider something based on "i5 4460" + "GTX 770", which is less hungry?
> 
> Sorry, if I've missed something related to the question.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Don't be sorry. I don't think anyone holds back information on purpose when asking a question. If you didn't know some information was important, well, you can't really be blamed for not knowing everything.







allthough some board-hogs seems to think other people deliberately holds back vital information in order to annoy would be helpers


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SoFx00*
> 
> Greetings to all!
> 
> Could anybody help me?
> 
> I have a SG05-450 case (http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=276)
> Will the default integrated PSU be enough for "i5-4570" CPU and "R9 280x"-based videocard (or, preferable, "R9 290") ?
> Or should I consider something based on "i5 4460" + "GTX 770", which is less hungry?
> 
> Sorry, if I've missed something related to the question.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 4460+280X should work fine,just don't over clock the GPU.


Yep


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> I've just finished my build yesterday by adding a Palit Jetstream GTX 970.
> 
> The card fits within the Sugo 05 unmodified, but to get it installed, you have to unscrew and move the PSU, the motherboard and the casefan. The motheboard, because once the card is in its correct position the case frame does prevent you getting enough height to slot it in. So you have to slot it in off position and then move the card together with the mainboard to its intended place. By doing so you lose one of the four mainboard screws, because with the card attached it is not accessible anymore.
> 
> The card was very noisy in the begining because of a pronounced coil whine even at 60fps, but after a firmware update for the card there now is no coil whine audible at all - at least with the current Nvidia drivers. which might gate games at 60fps tops.
> 
> The fans are actually very silent up to 40% fan speeds which I did only experience with above 1080p resolutions (downsampling), and yes the card turns off the fans in idle, while you are on the desktop or even decoding 1080p movies.
> 
> A negative I noticed is, that the card is "pulsing" its fans for fan speeds of 4-19% meaning, they come on at a high rpm and then turn off again many times in succession, so for games that arent as demanding (AC2, Grim Fandango Remastered) you have to actually override the fan controls (Palit provides a software tool (Thundermaster) to do this on the fly) to spin at at least 20% even at low heat levels, to become "inaudible". Which is a practical joke, If I have ever seen one and does require 5 mousclicks in addition to starting a game. You'd think that someone at the company would have noticed that behavior...
> 
> The card and likely all Palit Jetsreams comes with fan leds which are always powerd on and there being no way of disabling them in software, or by an easy clip of a cable, because they are wired in unison with the actual fans. This is a real bummer imho.
> 
> 
> (full resolution: http://i.imgur.com/iuxBox9.jpg )


All fan speed problems are easily and fully resolvable by looking into another program to manage the cards fan speed states. A more in depth description can be found here: http://steamcommunity.com/app/316790/discussions/0/611696927921220678/

The only problem that remains are the graphics cards LEDs, which are always on.


----------



## SoFx00

*Allanitomwesh, Darron, hyp36rmax* thank you for help!


----------



## harlekin

Here are a few additional numbers and impressions for the Palit Jetstream GTX 970 (largest diameter air fan GTX 970 that fits in the Sugo05 without modifications) in my Sugo 05:

System watt usage at idle (together with a i5 4440, and a SSD): 55 Watt (avg)
System watt usage while playing/decoding a 1080p movie: 55 Watt (avg)

System watt usage while playing Assassins Creed 2 (1080p max. settings, 60 fps): 130 Watt (avg) - System noise: effectively silent from a reasonable distance (CPU fan: AR06, fan profile optimized in the Bios settings)
System watt usage while playing Assassins Creed 4 (1080p max. settings, 60 fps): 180 Watt (avg), 210 Watt (max) - System noise: pretty noticeable during mellow gameplay scenes, not very loud (fan speeds can be adjusted to be at 37% to achieve a GPU temperature of 70°C, fan speeds get very loud at 50% speeds).

Attention, Watt usage may very well top 210 Watt if the GPU is driven even harder than AC4 is driving it, in its most demanding scene (water physics, 3 ships attacking, heavy rain, very demanding lighting effects (lightning, fire), crew members, explosions, smoke physics...).

To reduce noise in very demanding games your best bet is to limit the framerate (I recommend EVGA PrecisionX 16) as a lower framerate is directly correlated to less GPU usage (also less Watt usage) and therefore lower fan speeds. To limit AC4 to practically silent levels, you have to gate at 30fps, gating at 35-40 fps is also "pretty silent on the verge of noticeable" above that the noise level becomes "definitely noticeable". It's nice though that you can somewhat dial that in by changing one value only and that is the fps limit (if you are playing a demanding game).

Issue of coil whine: Today I was confronted with VERY noticeable coil whine again (playing AC4, using a custom fan speed configuration (high rpm beginning at 65°C)). It became so loud that it was clearly the most noticable spike in the noise profile - but after some tweaks it became totally unnoticeable again. Very strange behavior - although my best bet right now is, that it is directly correlated to fan speeds, and or an initial "breaking in period" on "starting more demanding games".

Anyway, this is the fan profile I am currently using (temps in AC4 hover between 65 and 70°C) and with this fan profile the spinning fans were always more noticeable than the coil whine:


Full size: http://i.imgur.com/tnbiJSW.png

edit: Also, here is a quit nice comparison video of PS4 (console) framerate in AC4 by digital foundry: 



Remember that the impressions above where looking at maxed out graphics settings and 60 fps (with Windows, Steam and Uplay running in the background).
edit: And a very informative watt comparison: http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/182829-new-report-slams-xbox-one-and-ps4-power-consumption-inefficiencies-still-abound

edit: System specs: http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-429162


----------



## Mang Keon

Back on track after the mod was sidelined with slow shipment of parts and tools.


----------



## Mang Keon

I cut some door sweep aluminum for the side panel rails.

I couldn't find a shop that has h channel aluminum that I needed, and this actually works. acrylic sheet 2-3mm will fit (less than 3mm actually to fit -just sand down the edge parts where you insert to the rails.)

the rest of the parts salvaged from the sg-05 -120mm square mesh now for the top, the back mesh came from the top panel originally.
usb cut out from the sg-05 original front panel.All acrylics were cnc cut for a cleaner look.

I gave it a temporary name su-GO just because it got a handle- XD


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mang Keon*
> 
> 
> 
> I cut some door sweep aluminum for the side panel rails.
> 
> I couldn't find a shop that has h channel aluminum that I needed, and this actually works. acrylic sheet 2-3mm will fit (less than 3mm actually t to fit properly-just sand down the edge parts.)
> 
> the rest of the parts salvaged from the sg-05 -120mm square mesh now for the top, the back mesh came from the top panel originally.
> usb cut out from the sg-05 original front panel.All acrylics were cnc cut for a cleaner look.
> 
> I gave it a temporary name su-GO just because it got a handle- XD


Heh, nice one: su-GO:thumb:

How do you plan on fixing/attaching the mesh to the Acrylic plate? If you need to glue Acrylic on acrylic instead of heat-bending it, I can recommend using Acrifix 192. Really easy to use and doesn't miscolor the surfaces. Only for Acrylic on Acrylic though.


----------



## Mang Keon

@Darron

I fixed the 120mm sg-05 grill with hot melt glue.I used black so it would be cleaner to look at even if it's all under the cover. I might do the same for the side panel. I can't order any flammables from the net and ship to here (Jordan). I could use a sealant or whatever is available here though.* edit--this is for gluing the mesh on the side panel.

I also cut the clear window myself and used a clear plastic glue It's placed flushed on the hole I mean same level same thickness..But I messed up the top part.Not visible in the pic, but some glue got on the top side.I hope I can buff it to clear.

By the way, the cnc shop where I had the acrylics cut-they sell this liquid for bonding acrylics.It's expensive like 9 usd half pint.*edit! It's called chloroform:thumb:


----------



## harlekin

Need help.

First question: What is considered a safe systin temperature?

And this is why.

I've set my GTX970 to be regulated by EVGA PrecisionX 16 to aggressively correct for temperature (74°C max) - not by changing the fan profile, but by limiting gpu speed (mhz) on the fly.

Then I ran a few benchmarks (Unigine Heaven, 1080p, windowed, several runs) to stress the system.

Then I started to play with the front intake fan speed of the Sugo 05.

With baffling results.

With the front fan set to 1000 rpm (positive pressure), the benchmark frame average was 40
With the front fan set to 200 rpm (positive pressure (but hardly any..







)), the benchmark frame average was 48,8
With the front fan set to 400-600 rpm (positive pressure ), the benchmark frame average was 46

The results are reproducible, and while monitoring the GPUs clock speed using GPU-Z its also very transparent what's going on, the GPU has to limit its speed more aggressively (mhz). The higher the intake of the front fan in the Sugo 05 the poorer the GPUs ability to cool itself at constant (top limited) fan speeds.

Next I looked at the systin temperature.

With the front fan set to 1000 rpm (positive pressure), the systin temperature topped out at 43-44°C
With the front fan set to 200 rpm (positive pressure (but hardly any..







)), the systin temperature topped out at 45°C
With the front fan set to 400-600 rpm (positive pressure ), the systin temperature topped out at 44°C

(CPU temps were safe at all stages.)

But - the power supply fan (mine is 120mm, facing the cpu fan) had to step up noticeably at one point (in the 200rpm test cycle, but I bet in the other scenarios as well and I just havent caught it yet), with the PSU exhaust pressure being much higher than the front intake pressure (tissue test) at all times.

So...

Should I disable the front intake fan all together? (Thought provoking question.)


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Need help.
> 
> First question: What is considered a safe systin temperature?
> 
> And this is why.
> 
> I've set my GTX970 to be regulated by EVGA PrecisionX 16 to aggressively correct for temperature (74°C max) - not by changing the fan profile, but by limiting gpu speed (mhz) on the fly.
> 
> Then I ran a few benchmarks (Unigine Heaven, 1080p, windowed, several runs) to stress the system.
> 
> Then I started to play with the front intake fan speed of the Sugo 05.
> 
> With baffling results.
> 
> With the front fan set to 1000 rpm (positive pressure), the benchmark frame average was 40
> With the front fan set to 200 rpm (positive pressure (but hardly any..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )), the benchmark frame average was 48,8
> With the front fan set to 400-600 rpm (positive pressure ), the benchmark frame average was 46
> 
> The results are reproducible, and while monitoring the GPUs clock speed using GPU-Z its also very transparent what's going on, the GPU has to limit its speed more aggressively (mhz). The higher the intake of the front fan in the Sugo 05 the poorer the GPUs ability to cool itself at constant (top limited) fan speeds.
> 
> Next I looked at the systin temperature.
> 
> With the front fan set to 1000 rpm (positive pressure), the systin temperature topped out at 43-44°C
> With the front fan set to 200 rpm (positive pressure (but hardly any..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )), the systin temperature topped out at 45°C
> With the front fan set to 400-600 rpm (positive pressure ), the systin temperature topped out at 44°C
> 
> (CPU temps were safe at all stages.)
> 
> But - the power supply fan (mine is 120mm, facing the cpu fan) had to step up noticeably at one point (in the 200rpm test cycle, but I bet in the other scenarios as well and I just havent caught it yet), with the PSU exhaust pressure being much higher than the front intake pressure (tissue test) at all times.
> 
> So...
> 
> Should I disable the front intake fan all together? (Thought provoking question.)


In order to answer that question we need a test without the fan.
The small amount of airflow makes a huge impact. I don't know the model of your cpu-fan, but if it is a Classic tower-model with a rear-facing fan the RAM and VRMs around the CPU might not get any flow from the CPU-fan at all. (ram doesn't get hot though, normally).
Motherboard temperature is a good indicator.

Best temperature:
if you have Aircondition in your case you want it at 22c. That is a proven temperature for server-farms. It's good if it is lower, but the cost for lowering temperature more is huge compared to gain. (no I can't link this. This is Work experience)
While this is unrealistic for the average users it does convey that any small temp drop might be usefull.

If I were to decide: I would rather have 50c sys-temp and run a quiet system, than a 40c one that I could hear.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mang Keon*
> 
> @Darron
> 
> I fixed the 120mm sg-05 grill with hot melt glue.I used black so it would be cleaner to look at even if it's all under the cover. I might do the same for the side panel. I can't order any flammables from the net and ship to here (Jordan). I could use a sealant or whatever is available here though.* edit--this is for gluing the mesh on the side panel.
> 
> I also cut the clear window myself and used a clear plastic glue It's placed flushed on the hole I mean same level same thickness..But I messed up the top part.Not visible in the pic, but some glue got on the top side.I hope I can buff it to clear.
> 
> By the way, the cnc shop where I had the acrylics cut-they sell this liquid for bonding acrylics.It's expensive like 9 usd half pint.*edit! It's called chloroform:thumb:


I have thought about CNC, but I really like tinkering myself. It's never getting anywhere near your result though. One reason is my patience is not THAT great







I have just got some drillbits for my dremel, and have played around. Ended up using my jigsaw instead







The Dremel is not really for cutting it manually. Have to use CNC for that I think (in my case at least). Dremel is great for making nice edges and such though.


*For glueing Acrylic* you can use some acrylic pieces (leftovers), dump them in a glass jar and fill in some *Acetone*.
Wait 1-2 dayes (at least 24 hours) and the Acrylic is dissolved. If it is too thin you add some more Acrylic and wait another day. Too thick and you add some Acetone.
This will make a strong and near invisible bond as it is simply Acrylic reduced to fluid state. The Acetone in the "glue" melts the parts together you want to glue (same as many other glues you would use for this).


----------



## Mang Keon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darron*
> 
> I have thought about CNC, but I really like tinkering myself. It's never getting anywhere near your result though. One reason is my patience is not THAT great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just got some drillbits for my dremel, and have played around. Ended up using my jigsaw instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dremel is not really for cutting it manually. Have to use CNC for that I think (in my case at least). Dremel is great for making nice edges and such though.
> 
> 
> *For glueing Acrylic* you can use some acrylic pieces (leftovers), dump them in a glass jar and fill in some *Acetone*.
> Wait 1-2 dayes (at least 24 hours) and the Acrylic is dissolved. If it is too thin you add some more Acrylic and wait another day. Too thick and you add some Acetone.
> This will make a strong and near invisible bond as it is simply Acrylic reduced to fluid state. The Acetone in the "glue" melts the parts together you want to glue (same as many other glues you would use for this).


Nice! I myself love to tinker/build. many years ago I attempted to build an all acrylic case and I just abandoned the idea/project as everyone else was doing it ahah It was 2003 I think.
This is my first mitx build though, and the SG-05 was the perfect piece to perform this kind of mod-I mean that handle was meant to be in the 05's front LOL !

Anyways man, I'm done with the acrylic to acrylic bonding stage.I just used plastic glue and I think acetone would work to some extent I just don't have any at hand to try and find out.

Like I said I tried to build an all acrylic case and I used the same method you mentioned for making the glue but I instead used chloroform to melt clear acrylic shavings, dust and whatever small pieces I had.It worked. Also that stuff is dangerous, I would never work with that liquid again.


----------



## Darron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mang Keon*
> 
> Nice! I myself love to tinker/build. many years ago I attempted to build an all acrylic case and I just abandoned the idea/project as everyone else was doing it ahah It was 2003 I think.
> This is my first mitx build though, and the SG-05 was the perfect piece to perform this kind of mod-I mean that handle was meant to be in the 05's front LOL !
> 
> Anyways man, I'm done with the acrylic to acrylic bonding stage.I just used plastic glue and I think acetone would work to some extent I just don't have any at hand to try and find out.
> 
> Like I said I tried to build an all acrylic case and I used the same method you mentioned for making the glue but I instead used chloroform to melt clear acrylic shavings, dust and whatever small pieces I had.It worked. Also that stuff is dangerous, I would never work with that liquid again.


I wouldn't use Chloroform either. Not even sure we can buy that off the stree here in Denmark.
I've used Acrylic stuff for the past 10-15 years as well. Only for mountings, brackets, bracers etc though


----------



## Allanitomwesh

400rpm seems like a sweet spot harlekin. I'd go with that.


----------



## harlekin

Thanks for the feedback here, I will go with a little ventilation from the front (200 rpm, btw is as good as off (on the stock fan - also, yes I was on the stock fan - but then again, in this strange case a better fan would almost hurt more, than anything else.. ) - or so the tissue test told me..







) and then again, probably closer to 400rpm than 500 rpm.

Although I say, keep this in mind and maybe even test it on you own system - because it should be recognized as a design flaw of the case and it's actually curious that it didn't get discovered earlier, because again, the maxwell based cards dont get very hot compared to others that where used in this case already.

Also the video cards fans (90mm) were spinning at about 30-35%, just to complete the dataset.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback here, I will go with a little ventilation from the front (200 rpm, btw is as good as off (on the stock fan - also, yes I was on the stock fan - but then again, in this strange case a better fan would almost hurt more, than anything else.. ) - or so the tissue test told me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then again, probably closer to 400rpm than 500 rpm.
> 
> Although I say, keep this in mind and maybe even test it on you own system - because it should be recognized as a design flaw of the case and it's actually curious that it didn't get discovered earlier, because again, the maxwell based cards dont get very hot compared to others that where used in this case already.
> 
> Also the video cards fans (90mm) were spinning at about 30-35%, just to complete the dataset.


Quite suprised the stock fan would even go down to 200rpm! Keeping at least some front intake is probably also best as means you still get filtering benefit at idle.

If you think of it just in terms of GPU results are maybe not that suprising. Best for gpu would be for it to effectively act as the intake - so it only ever gets cool outside air. So dropping case fan to 200rpm or even making it an exhaust may well help the GPU as it means it doesn't get 'mixed' case air pushed back out past it which ends up being re-circed. The benefit I guess may also be bigger with the relatively low GPU fan speeds. The drawback and why that might not work for a lot of people is it means the hot air from the gpu is going straight into the case and through the cpu and psu with very little mixing. I guess your decent cpu cooler and nonOC cpu means you are still okay? Any difference noticeable on the cpu fan speed? Plus you have the 120mm SFX-L PSU I think, might be helping that makes a bit more extract volume. Pretty sure my CPU would overheat if I tried it, seems a good arrangement for you though!

The other thing this makes me wonder is how much a short duct to the gpu fans would help...


----------



## harlekin

200 rpm is the lowest it would go before stopping - measured with speedfan. Also to initiate it spinning again after stopping, 200rpm wouldnt suffice, you would have to speed it up to 400rpm then regulate it downwards again. So yes, there is definitely some yankiness going on at that point.

CPU fan speed behavior stays normal by the way - as in "extremely low up to cpu temperatures of 53°C" - which while gaming are only reached in very limited circumstances (almost never) - and only after that they reach audible levels (because thats how I've configured my CPU cooler profile), so I can attest to that. But its a fringe case - because I have noticed the CPU fan "turning up" so to speak, but at 53°C this is considered normal behavior, and it only does it when being heavily taxed - which is not noticeably different from it's normal behavior. Also idle teperatures are exactly the same even with the case fan at 200 rpm.

The first fan that starts to "get out of order", when I regulate the intake fan to very low rpms is actually the power supplies fan, which starts spinning up (but not at max speeds judging from the noise profile). So yes, if a systin temperature of only slightly below 45°C under load is acceptable, everything is still somewhat "contained" - allthough Im starting to wonder if a lower TDP CPU (current one has 84watt, but there are 65watt ones available which come close to the same mhz rate, but are more expensive) might be a valuable upgrade once prices drop (in the future).


----------



## byviolet

Looks like I'm back to bother you guys again







I needed to change some of my build components because of shipping issues, so here's my new build.
PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 3.2GHz Quad-Core Processor ($218.95 @ DirectCanada)
*Motherboard:* Asus H97I-PLUS Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($123.46 @ DirectCanada)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 8GB (1 x 8GB) DDR3-1333 Memory ($77.99 @ Memory Express)
*Storage:* Seagate Barracuda 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($59.95 @ Vuugo)
*Video Card:* Sapphire Radeon R9 280X 3GB Dual-X Video Card ($300.34 @ TigerDirect Canada)
*Case:* Silverstone SG05W-LITE Mini ITX Tower Case ($44.99 @ Memory Express)
*Power Supply:* Silverstone 450W 80+ Bronze Certified SFX Power Supply ($68.55 @ DirectCanada)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 8.1 (OEM) (64-bit) ($109.99 @ Canada Computers)
*Total:* $1004.22
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-02-03 18:18 EST-0500_

Is this good in terms of compatibility? Ignore the pcpartpicker price, I'm getting this stuff for quite a bit cheaper haha. I also have my own ssd!


----------



## bichael

@byviolet; Should be okay. My only note would be the Asus H97i-Plus doesn't appear to have a PCI-e slot for wifi/BT adapter. May not be an issue for you though but something to think about.

@harlekin; 53oC under load is definitely impressive. Have you undervolted the cpu at all or is that stock? An undervolted mainstream cpu or a 65W 'S' version or a 54W i3 coupled with a good air cooler could definitely all be good options for a very quiet yet capable build.

To keep gpu quiet then either put an AIO on it, but then there may still be a VRM issue, or as you seem to be doing get a model with good cooler and keep fan speeds low with some undercloking.

Shame we can't see the PSU fan speeds for your arrangement, though sounds like it's still in an okay range, you could flip it so the PSU gets cool air but then you lose the benefit of the exhaust for the cpu and gpu so I guess would probably be worse overall.

While it may be the least sensible option I think I'm going to take the plunge and go for full watercooling with an external 360 rad... pretty sure I should be okay with circa 1000rpm on the rad fans which will be inaudible when behind a cupboard.


----------



## byviolet

@bichael Thanks for the response. Yeah I don't really mind the lack of a PCI-e slot -- my computer will be within ~5 feet of my router so I was just going to go the usb route (or just connect it).


----------



## harlekin

@bichael: Stock i5 4440 (84W TDP), not undervolted.

Some of it might be the cooler (SilverStone Argon AR06 - which is nice, but mostly because its so silent at lower rpms), but there is a disconnect from people testing the processor with Prime 95 and similar stress testing programs, because on that basis, temperatures easily climb up to 70°C levels also on my build. But I have never seen these levels during normal usage and or gaming. Ever.

If you use Intels Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool - to stress the CPU temperatures will top out at 53°C also - so my best guess is, that 53°C is a result of not heavily using turbo mode, or any kind of specifics Prime 95 uses to stress a CPU - which none of the games seem to do right now.
-

Just using an AIO on the GPU in this case also isnt't probable - because of the coil whine, which does get significantly louder once the GPU is stressed at high levels (found a game with which I could reproduce it on purpose) - so the best compromise as of now is to underclock the GPU.

At a 79% power target (=70>72°C) (for a card overclocked about 10% compared to the stock Nvidia design) all components work very well together - but from looking at the GPU gating, the sweet spot would be a 84% power target at 30-35% fan speeds. The card would be stable at 74°C and still perfectly silent (*enough*







) in terms of fan noise - with still only minimal coil whine. But - at 74°C, after some minutes, the PSU fan starts spinning up, and also I've caught the CPU fan jumping and droping from and to its intended speed for short intervals.

Thats at 400-500 rpm of the front fan. I'm only 1-2°C away from a good synergy of the components - but ATM it seems that I wont reach it. That said, room temperatures in summer will have an impact also...

The good news is that you can regulate the GTX 970s power target quite easily to switch between a "pretty silent" system, and a system thats definetely noticable, the bad news is, that the Sugo 05 Case seems to limit the setup to reach the optimal balance.
--

Long story short - waiting for a GTX 960TI or GTX 965 might be the most attractive option for owners of this case. I got my 970 for below the current market price and have factored this in for my purchase decision.
-

Turning the PSU around would almost certainly result in a worse airflow (might have to test that at some point though...) considered, that I would have to limit the front fans rpm - and jundging from the amount of warm air it gets out of the system even at low speeds (practically silent).
-

@byviolet: If you have read the last few postings, GPU fans get "comparatively loud" (for the system) at GPU temperatures of above 74°C (up until that point you get away with letting them turn at 30-35% speeds on maxwell cards) - the benefit of the current Maxwell Nvidia cards being that they run relatively cool at comparatively low watt usage (-100 watt compared to AMD). Also, look at the ASRock motherboard another user linked in here, which already has WLAN and bluetooth on board and still is cheaper than the ASUS you linked. I am very happy with my ASRock MB, boottime and feature wise (fan regulation, ..)) EDIT: Nevermind, it was you..







( http://ca.pcpartpicker.com/part/asrock-motherboard-h97mitxac ).


----------



## REdivulpis

Hey all, joined up because I'm thinking about another Sugo build. I've done 2 so far and love working in this case.

My next build is going to be based on the A10-7850k and a Sapphire R9 285 ITX, and I'm considering a full ATX PSU mod for the case. Not sure what PSU I'd use but I'm leaning toward one with a 140mm fan.
I'm wondering if anyone's done a semi-passive mod with a full-ATX (or even SFX) psu, where the PSU exhaust fan acts as an actively controlled fan for the CPU's heatsink.
My thought is similar to a build I saw sometime ago where a 240mm Rad was integrated into the PSU using a 120mm GT.

What would be the risk to a PSU to mod in a 140mm fan, (probably a Noctua PWM) that'd be connected to the CPU fan header?

I'll probably shoot for a higher wattage PSU than I need to minimize the need for active cooling.

Case intake fan will be a PWM modded AP-30 on the SYS_FAN header.\

Rough parts list if you're interested: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7B29vK


----------



## byviolet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platiNa*
> 
> Since r9 280x's are so cheap, i took the shot and bought one second hand for 120 euros (~150 usd). Just tried it and fits WITHOUT CUTTING, but it fits _just_. Putting it in requires a bit of hard handedness but all in all it went in way more smoothly then i could have ever imagined. Ofcourse you have to pull out everything else beforehand.
> 
> I came from a HD6870 which was already quite a thight fit. I actually had to switch everything around to an ATX case tho, since i still only have the stock 300W PSU and im currently to short on cash to buy a 80€ SFX 500w PSU, so im using a 450W old Antex psu, but thats only ATX sadly.
> 
> It is this version: http://www.sapphiretech.com/presentation/product/product_index.aspx?pid=2022&lid=1
> 
> pics:


Also, looking at this case with the 280x, does the fact that the gpu is essentially touching the case have negative consequences? And since this gpu is SUCH a tight fit, what would be a good order of installation?


----------



## REdivulpis

Doesn't look like anything other than the edge of the PCB is touching so you should be okay


----------



## Allanitomwesh

install most of the PC on the motherboard (CPU,RAM,Heatsink,plug in the hard drives) Then put the motherboard in. Then work in the GPU. From the top you should get it in with the front case fan removed.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REdivulpis*
> 
> Hey all, joined up because I'm thinking about another Sugo build. I've done 2 so far and love working in this case.
> 
> My next build is going to be based on the A10-7850k and a Sapphire R9 285 ITX, and I'm considering a *full ATX PSU mod for the case.* Not sure what PSU I'd use but I'm leaning toward one with a 140mm fan.
> I'm wondering if anyone's done a semi-passive mod with a full-ATX (or even SFX) psu, where the PSU exhaust fan acts as an actively controlled fan for the CPU's heatsink.
> My thought is similar to a build I saw sometime ago where a 240mm Rad was integrated into the PSU using a 120mm GT.
> 
> What would be the risk to a PSU to mod in a 140mm fan, (probably a Noctua PWM) that'd be connected to the CPU fan header?
> 
> I'll probably shoot for a higher wattage PSU than I need to minimize the need for active cooling.
> 
> Case intake fan will be a PWM modded AP-30 on the SYS_FAN header.\
> 
> Rough parts list if you're interested: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/7B29vK


Have you considered the Silverstone SG13 which is actually the next evolution of the SG05 that give it the ability to accommodate an ATX PSU and larger GPU's without modding.


----------



## REdivulpis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Have you considered the Silverstone SG13 which is actually the next evolution of the SG05 that give it the ability to accommodate an ATX PSU and larger GPU's without modding.


Hrm, that might just work. Not a fan of the fascia, but that's easy enough to fix. On top of that the placement of the front ports is definitely good for water cooling if I decide to do that.


----------



## weredawg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REdivulpis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hyp36rmax*
> 
> Have you considered the Silverstone SG13 which is actually the next evolution of the SG05 that give it the ability to accommodate an ATX PSU and larger GPU's without modding.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm, that might just work. Not a fan of the fascia, but that's easy enough to fix. On top of that the placement of the front ports is definitely good for water cooling if I decide to do that.
Click to expand...

I've been eagerly waiting for the SG13 to come to the US. What do you mean by "fascia?" If you mean the front, it comes in either mesh (better flow) or solid faux brushed aluminum (better acoustics). I'm going with the latter.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> If you use Intels Intel® Processor Diagnostic Tool - to stress the CPU temperatures will top out at 53°C also - so my best guess is, that 53°C is a result of not heavily using turbo mode, or any _kind of specifics Prime 95 uses to stress a CPU_ - which none of the games seem to do right now.


It's the AVX2 (advanced vector extensions) part of the CPU that Prime95 uses to do its calculations. This is why it make the CPU hot. This part of the chip is unlikely to be used in games since they will do any parallel calculations on the GPU. Generally you would see AVX2 used in say 3D rendering or video/audio encoding or similar.


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> It's the AVX2 (advanced vector extensions) part of the CPU that Prime95 uses to do its calculations. This is why it make the CPU hot. This part of the chip is unlikely to be used in games since they will do any parallel calculations on the GPU. Generally you would see AVX2 used in say 3D rendering or video/audio encoding or similar.


Thanks for pointing that out - also 53°C falls as a temperature ceiling, when testing with 3D Mark Firestrike and does so directly in those parts stressing the CPU (physics based calculations on the CPU). Its not much, but temperatures venture to 56-58°C levels (individual cores), and of course after 53°C the CPU fan spins a little more progressively. Long story short - I can hear the CPU fan (AR06) dominating the noise profile (not by much, but it is noticeable) at that point.

But then again, never in any game.

Also CPU utilization at that point in 3D Mark hits 99% (all 4 cores), which it never does in games, even according to MS techdemos..













edit: During all other portions of the 3D Mark Firestrike test its the video cards fans that are very, very slightly toping the overall noise profile - and they are "soft gated" (by underclocking the GPU on the fly by means of a temperature target) at 30-31% (never exceed this speed), and of course the coil whine. Which is noticeable in Firestrike at several parts (becomes louder), while in others it vanishes behind the general noise profile.

In games, utilizing vsync (so a frame limiter of sorts) and reasonable AA settings (efficient newer ones prefered) coil wine is never noticeable very much, but its only a matter of time until games get more demanding and it will start dominating the sound profile. So yes - coil whine is definitely something to avoid in mostly open cases, keep that in mind while making your purchase decision.

Coil wine btw could be minimized in my case by setting System (not CPU) C states (energy saving in Bios) to Auto (= not disabled) which reduced the pitch of the coil wine a little. (Not much. But hopefully more than a placebo..








)


----------



## WiSK

Just to note that the iGPU and AVX (and AVX2) are separate parts of the chip. They don't show up on the core usage. When your cpu shows 99% utilisation, that is only the cores themselves.

Also as far as I know, Physx isn't yet compatible with AVX, let alone AVX2. So that's just running in old fashioned x87 code maybe with SSE extensions.


----------



## harlekin

Intresting. When testing the i5 with Intels test tool before, even 100% utilization didn't let the chip exceed 53°C, but in those two 3D Mark segments it does. Could be the additional heat of the graphics card (formerly tested without it).


----------



## harlekin

AC4 (maxed settings) with DSR 2560x1440 and 2xTXAA (don't ask, I like it that way..







) downsampled on a 1080p display runs in the silent configuration (temperature target: 74°C, power target: 89%, fan profile keeping the fans at just about 30-31% - on my GTX 970 (Palit Jetstream)) stable at 30 fps.

Set to 4xTXAA 2560x1440 there are frequent framedrops below 30fps - but initially you are supposed to use FXAA anyways..










http://i.imgur.com/c72Z7m9.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/cRzV4HB.jpg

Coil whine was present in the beginning (cold start up), but vanished after a few minutes (interesting...).

And yes - DSR is worth it. Spoken as an educated assessment. On this game anyway.

edit: only exception from maxed settings: Physx > low (even on medium (Nvidia recommended setting) it introduces intermittent stutter once in a while, even in 1080p)

edit: 2715x1527 (= 2x pixels from 1080p) with 2xTXAA runs 30fps quite stable, but with occasional drops (think "beginning scene" (game throws everything at you), only every time you get (scripted) hit in addition to everything else - but its also provocable during normal gameplay, just find an area with 3 smoking ingame chimneys (Physx)







) to 24+ frames ; 2715x1527 with FSAA runs solid 30 fps all the time.

(vsync enabled for all test scenarios.)


----------



## plasticF

1st post, and 1st build ever. I have always been a laptop user, but somehow grew tired of the noise and lack of upgradability....So after wandering on the board, here is my SG05:

*CPU:* I7 4790 (on sale for 4590 price...woooot)
*CPU Cooler:* Scythe Big Shuriken
*Motherboard:* Gigabyte GA-B85N (for some reason only the Phoenix version was available, funky donky orange LED)
*Memory:* Crucial 8GB (generic stuff, cheapest I found)
*Video Card:* EVGA 750 Ti SC with Accelero S1 Plus (noisy at minimum 40% fan speed, might as well go fanless)
*Storage:* Crucial M550 msata
*Power Supply:* Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (thanks to Harlekin for the inspiration!)
*Operating System:* Windows 8.1
*Display:* Dell P2414H

Plus cheapo keyboard and existing mouse (Zowie EC2) and audio stuff (Geek Out 450, DT 770 LE)

All in all for about 1200 USD, close to overkill for my use - mostly Office, some Matlab, Net, , Photo editing, light gaming (mostly Mass Effect 3 MP), in that order - but the I7 price was too good to pass up.

Now I would like to add a hard drive, but can not use the included drive bays bc of the power supply length. I have browsed this thread, and Soulja or WiSK solutions look very nice, but how to implement? Ideally I would like to re-use the included bays, even if it implies some cutting, but would also consider aftermarket. Any suggestions welcome!


----------



## Nukemaster

I have at one point had both of those options.

I currently have stacked 2.5mm drives on the floor of the SG05. It works well and was easy to setup.

My bottom drive is screwed in from under the case and the second drive sits above it with strapping. I cut that standoff for the never used card reader location on the case because I wanted the drive to not be too close to the front of the case.

The side plate is actually very easy as well.

My current setup


----------



## harlekin

Regarding the Chieftec SFX-500GD-C SFX-L - Silverstone now has their own SFX-L on the market ( http://geizhals.at/silverstone-strider-series-500w-sfx12v-l-sst-sx500-lg-a1225234.html ) which is about 10€ more expensive - and does deactivate the fan in idle - which is a feature you might not want in the Sugo 05, because the fan is part of your airflow setup, and also - very silent (almost at all times, even high system workload).

Nevertheless - I would like to see a comparison of those two at some point, just in terms of noise (because they feature different blade designs).

(Also, the Silverstone one has thinner cables.







)

Oh, and btw. Silverstones new Raven RVZ02 case is effectively built to feature a SFX-L so you might want to look into that as well - if you are about to build a system - also, the Argon AR06 ( http://geizhals.at/silverstone-argon-ar06-sst-ar06-a1179209.html?hloc=at&hloc=de ) is featured by Silverstone as well in their reference builds using the RVZ02 case.


----------



## Nukemaster

The Argon AR06 almost looks like an upgrades version of the AMD stock cooler.

At 58mm high I can see lots of use for it.


----------



## harlekin

@plasticF: Using the original drive bays is out of question afaik - as the mounting bracket is situated at a part that you'd have to cut because of the SFX-L's length. Just look at it again and you'll recognize it. (Or look at the images of the cutouts I did myself a few pages back to mount the dvd bay again). The solution is very simple though.

Your second pic is already somewhat highlighting (sunlight.







) the spot where I fit my 2,5" SSD on the bottom of the case. As it was a SSD - there was no vibration to take into account and I literally superglued two strips of velcro tape to the bottom of the case and the corresponding two on the bottom side of the SSD - job done.









Although I've seen other people in this thread mounting them on the side of the case opposite side of the graphics card - using mesh - but also using something looking like an aftermarket solution (mounting bracket) If anyone could point us in the direction of one of those - I'm interested as well.


----------



## plasticF

@Nukemaster

Thank you for the suggestion, it's a good idea to use the space between the motherboard and the intake fan for 2.5 hard drive.
I might go this way, but I am not that handy with drills and sawing... So maybe just glue/ Velcro the drive directly to the chassis.

@harlekin

Yeah, thanks to your pictures, and me checking on my case, the original drive bays can not be used with the Chieftec PSU without significant sawing off.
Velcro sounds like the safest - and quickest- bet at this point, but like you, I am wondering about the 2.5 drive mounting bracket.
Any info would be very welcome.


----------



## Nukemaster

Velcro is more then enough for any SSD. They are very light.

I have screws because I have a normal 2.5 inch drive as well and always like to use screws.

I think you will have no issues with Velcro strips.


----------



## plasticF

Velcro it is, I guess. No hurry though, still more than enough space on msata.
Regarding mounting brackets being used on the side, I found this link, along with OCZ, Orico.... offerings. Sure looks a lot like the examples I have seen around. Given the price - 5 bucks - , I will get one and check if it fits or not. Might have to drill a bit though...


----------



## Nukemaster

Well the 2.5inch holes will line up with the bottom of the drive for sure. You will need holes to mount it to the case, but that should not be too hard. One side of that adapter may also need to be flattened.

You can see the 4 holes that will take the SSD. but the 2 top holes or something similar will be needed.

Check out my mixed screws.


Note that my drive is sideways compared to those adapters.


----------



## Timstuff

Hello SG-05 enthusiasts! I built my brother an SG-05 "budget-friendly" machine from a kit that we bought from NewEgg during a special sale. Spec-wise it was solid for a small machine at the time, though it was starting to get a bit long in the tooth as far as performance goes. His specs were a cheap ASrock AMD board with an AMD A8 APU and a Radeon HD 7770, a 450W Bronze PSU with a 128GB SSD, a 1 TB HDD, and 8GB of RAM. He had a Cooler Master Geminii M4 on the APU, though I found the overclocking ceiling on that particular APU and Mobo to be pretty low, even considering the heat / airflow limitations.

Well this year, I'm happy to say that he made the plunge and asked me to give him a full upgrade! What's more, he switched from Team Red to Team Green. The system is now packing some serious power, while being even quieter than before.


http://imgur.com/Eb87bqH


Here is a rundown of the specs (* denotes that the part was salvaged from the original build):

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4690K 3.5GHz
*Motherboard:* ASUS Z87I Deluxe
*GPU:* Evga GeForce GTX 970
*PSU:* Silverstone SFX Series 600W Gold
*RAM:* 8GB DDR3*
*Optical:* Slimline DVD burner*
*Storage:* 128GB OCZ Agility III SSD*; 1TB Seagate HDD*
*Cooler:* Cooler Master Geminii M4

At some point this year he's going to upgrade to 16GB of RAM and migrate to a bigger SSD and HDD, but for now the stuff he has in there has held up pretty well.

This weekend I'll take a swing at giving it an overclock. Asus' OS-side "overclocking software" is interesting, but I'm not super impressed with the results I've seen from it. I'd rather uninstall it and take matters into my own hands, the good old fashioned way with tons of note taking and hours of stress testing. I'm not expecting the moon given what a tiny cooler the Geminii M4 is (for a serious overclock we'd have to take out the HDD and optical drive, and stuff a Corsair H80i in there), though I'm still optimistic about getting him a few hundred more MHz without turning the case into an oven, which should not be too difficult given the CPU and Mobo he has in there. And now, more pictures!



http://imgur.com/6fIBHrG


I was thrilled to be able to fit a GTX 970 in there, but it was tricky. I had to take out one of the RAM sticks and the front fan. It felt like trying to parallel park a school bus, but it worked even with so precious few MM to spare.



http://imgur.com/NrYqCxp




http://imgur.com/N8YE5C4


One thing that is hard to convey in exterior photos is that I managed to clean up the cable management a fair bit. I bought a Power Sata to Molex converter which meant I could leave the Molex cable off of the modular PSU, and I also got the short black laptop Sata cable with a nice braided cord from Silverstone, which replaced the big, red, wound up mess that the kit originally came with (and was notably visible when looking at the vents). It's still pretty crowded in there, but at least all you see when you look in the vents is black, as it should be.



http://imgur.com/HMQFTFz


Obligatory Coke can comparison shot.



http://imgur.com/2XGftpO


Lastly, I leave you with some night shots, which show off the nice little LED strip that I added to illuminate the GTX 970. If you're going to stuff a full-size graphics card into a mini-ITX case, you might as well show it off.



http://imgur.com/NSn6MeX




http://imgur.com/LVa5JUy




http://imgur.com/EgaMDnB


----------



## platiNa

Just wanted to chime in on some stuff i read regarding the R9 280x.

1) installation of the GPU from the top is not possible, you need to do it from the side. This means you have to install the GPU first and after that the CPU cooler. Its a pain in the ass, but if you want easy go ATX.

2) regarding the PSU. I tried a 420w Aopen PSU which would work as long as i didnt load the GPU to max. I played Batman Arkham Origins with full DX11 effects and everything maxed out, this tended to crash on me during some graphic intense moments. Switching some DX11 off made a perfectly stable computer. The 450W Antec PSU was without fault however.
My theory is then that as long as you have an A-brand 450W psu and you dont overclock, you should be fine (e.g. Silverstone 450W psu). The Aopen is B-brand and only 420W, that gave some trouble. Finally I would like to remind you that I had the same setup with an HD6870 and the stock 300W power supply for almost 3-4 years without even 1 crash. RIght now i would go for the SG05 lite + the 500W SFX psu tho or maybe rather the SG13 + ATX psu (because SFX psu's are scarce and expensive), but this is the SG05 thread. having some spare PSU power is always a relaxing thing.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platiNa*
> 
> 2) regarding the PSU. I tried a 420w Aopen PSU which would work as long as i didnt load the GPU to max. I played Batman Arkham Origins with full DX11 effects and everything maxed out, this tended to crash on me during some graphic intense moments. Switching some DX11 off made a perfectly stable computer. The 450W Antec PSU was without fault however.
> My theory is then that as long as you have an A-brand 450W psu and you dont overclock, you should be fine (e.g. Silverstone 450W psu). The Aopen is B-brand and only 420W, that gave some trouble. Finally I would like to remind you that I had the same setup with an HD6870 and the stock 300W power supply for almost 3-4 years without even 1 crash. RIght now i would go for the SG05 lite + the 500W SFX psu tho or maybe rather the SG13 + ATX psu (because SFX psu's are scarce and expensive), but this is the SG05 thread. having some spare PSU power is always a relaxing thing.


In regards to the PSU, the only SFX one I'd reccomend using with a serious GPU is the Silverstone 600w Gold. The thing is whisper quiet, modular, and was pretty much designed for this case. The other option (aside from using a more 450W compatible GPU), which I've seen a few people do, is to put a full-sized ATX power supply inside the case. It's possible, but you will have to do some unholy things to the poor little SG05, and you'll give up a fair bit of precious internal real estate for it. If I was going to go that route, I'd definitely pull out the optical drive and HDD, put in a closed loop liquid cooler, and consider shortening the power cables to compensate for the reduced internal space needed for cable management.


----------



## harlekin

@Timstuff:

I would be interested in:

System temperatures/Fan Speeds under heavy load (Heaven Benchmark from Unigine can easily be run windowed in full 1080p resolution).

and a subjective assessment on noise/fan speed/coil whine (GTX 970) under load.

Which fan becomes noticeable "over all others" first, at what speed (percentage or rpm), is the CPU fan noticeable over the graphics card fan in any scenario, is the PSU fan noticeable over the graphics card fans in any scenario, what is the SYSTIN temperature under heavy load (ot necessarily stressing the cpu with prime - just normal "load" conditions).

So basically - a screencapture of HWMonitor while running a graphics benchmark and then any subjective impressions you can give.

I understand that you have built the system but maybe have not full time access to it - so don't stress and report only when and what you can.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> @Timstuff:
> 
> I would be interested in:
> 
> System temperatures/Fan Speeds under heavy load (Heaven Benchmark from Unigine can easily be run windowed in full 1080p resolution).
> 
> and a subjective assessment on noise/fan speed/coil whine (GTX 970) under load.
> 
> Which fan becomes noticeable "over all others" first, at what speed (percentage or rpm), is the CPU fan noticeable over the graphics card fan in any scenario, is the PSU fan noticeable over the graphics card fans in any scenario, what is the SYSTIN temperature under heavy load (ot necessarily stressing the cpu with prime - just normal "load" conditions).
> 
> So basically - a screencapture of HWMonitor while running a graphics benchmark and then any subjective impressions you can give.
> 
> I understand that you have built the system but maybe have not full time access to it - so don't stress and report only when and what you can.


I'm at school right now but when I get home in a few hours I could boot up the system and grab a few stats. From what use I've had with the machine though, the only real noise from the case seems to come from the GPU fans. Even under full load, the PSU's fan remains significantly quieter than the 970's cooler. I have a pretty sensitive set of ears (my brother, even moreso) and I've yet to notice any significant coil whine. I was actively listening for it, and the only time I ever noticed any was from the PSU, when neither the PSU fan or the GPU fan were spinning, and even then I had to listen very carefully for it and my head was about 10 inches from the PSU. It's an extremely quiet system, especially to someone used to a rig like mine. I have a CM Storm Scout with a whole mess of fans, and when I have that thing under full load and I manually crank all the fans up from the controller, it sounds like a jet ready to take off. The only time the SG05 is loud enough to register with me when I am not actively listening for the fans is when the GPU is under a heavy load, during something like Skyrim with 100 mods + RealVision ENB (I'd dare go so far as to call that the new Crysis as far as benchmark games go). I'll be sure to gather some real benchmark stats on it as soon as I can.


----------



## harlekin

Thank you for providing the additional data.

If you want to hear coil whine, 3DMark Firestrike and even more so 3DMark 11 (running in 720p) will provoke it - in significant amounts.









Right now (I myself ended up limiting the 970s clockspeed by a set power target of 89% (from a factory overclocked "base setting") to allow it to run at 30-33% fan speed (max) (temperature ceiling at 74°C then the fans will ramp up rapidly - which never happens)) I'm not hearing any during 30(DPS downsampled)-60fps gaming as well.

The two most interesting GTX970s for the Sugo 05 Case are the (several slightly different) EVGA models and the Palit - but there are differing opinions out there how much the EVGA one whines. Maybe try 3DMark Firestrike and listen in if you can hear the graphics card coil whine acting up during the first two graphics tests (after the demo) - its a nice test, because during those two benchmarks in Firestrike you will (or might







) hear different stages of the coilwhine as the sequence goes on (it starts pronounced and then gets more subdued).

If the (newer) EVGA card never gets to an "iritating" level in terms of coil whine during those sequences - we'd have a clear winner, because the Palit does.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Thank you for providing the additional data.
> 
> If you want to hear coil whine, 3DMark Firestrike and even more so 3DMark 11 (running in 720p) will provoke it - in significant amounts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now (I myself ended up limiting the 970s clockspeed by a set power target of 89% (from a factory overclocked "base setting") to allow it to run at 30-33% fan speed (max) (temperature ceiling at 74°C then the fans will ramp up rapidly - which never happens)) I'm not hearing any during 30(DPS downsampled)-60fps gaming as well.
> 
> The two most interesting GTX970s for the Sugo 05 Case are the (several slightly different) EVGA models and the Palit - but there are differing opinions out there how much the EVGA one whines. Maybe try 3DMark Firestrike and listen in if you can hear the graphics card coil whine acting up during the first two graphics tests (after the demo) - its a nice test, because during those two benchmarks in Firestrike you will (or might
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) hear different stages of the coilwhine as the sequence goes on (it starts pronounced and then gets more subdued).
> 
> If the (newer) EVGA card never gets to an "iritating" level in terms of coil whine during those sequences - we'd have a clear winner, because the Palit does.


It's perhaps a bit early to say, but I think the Evga GTX 970 is a nigh perfect match for the SG05. It fits perfectly inside as long as you plan correctly, and it seems to run at a reasonable temperature. I need to do some tests to see what temps it reaches at peak performance, and I need to install some real benchmarking software and put it through the paces.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> It's perhaps a bit early to say, but I think the Evga *GTX 970 is a nigh perfect match for the SG05*. It fits perfectly inside as long as you plan correctly, and it seems to run at a reasonable temperature. I need to do some tests to see what temps it reaches at peak performance, and I need to install some real benchmarking software and put it through the paces.


I agree with this, as it has performance, power efficiency, and accommodates the SG05 size limitations.


----------



## byviolet

i already install
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *platiNa*
> 
> Just wanted to chime in on some stuff i read regarding the R9 280x.
> 
> 1) installation of the GPU from the top is not possible, you need to do it from the side. This means you have to install the GPU first and after that the CPU cooler. Its a pain in the ass, but if you want easy go ATX.
> 
> 2) regarding the PSU. I tried a 420w Aopen PSU which would work as long as i didnt load the GPU to max. I played Batman Arkham Origins with full DX11 effects and everything maxed out, this tended to crash on me during some graphic intense moments. Switching some DX11 off made a perfectly stable computer. The 450W Antec PSU was without fault however.
> My theory is then that as long as you have an A-brand 450W psu and you dont overclock, you should be fine (e.g. Silverstone 450W psu). The Aopen is B-brand and only 420W, that gave some trouble. Finally I would like to remind you that I had the same setup with an HD6870 and the stock 300W power supply for almost 3-4 years without even 1 crash. RIght now i would go for the SG05 lite + the 500W SFX psu tho or maybe rather the SG13 + ATX psu (because SFX psu's are scarce and expensive), but this is the SG05 thread. having some spare PSU power is always a relaxing thing.


i already installed everything before the gpu because my gpu comes so late. but i have the stock cooler installed so ht would i have ro take out to install the 280x?


----------



## fabmac

Hi all !

I wanted to present my *FULL WC in SG-05* project to you!

*My config:*

- Silverstone SG-05 - Lite Black
- ASRock Z87E-ITX
- i5-4670k
- GTX 970 Inno3D
- Gskill Trident X, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-19200, CAS 10
- SSD MSata 500Go
- SilverStone SFX ST45SF-G 450W

*Equipment of the watercooling*

- EK-SBAY DDC 3.2 PWM
- Radiator NexXxoS Monsta 120
- Waterblock CPU NexXxos XP³ Light - Nickel - Acetal
- Arctic Silver V 3.5g
- WaterBlock VGA EK-FC970 GTX NICKEL - PLEXI
- Mayhems - Liquid Pastel Blue Berry 1L


Spoiler: Before the Work















The follow-up of my project in French : here

- Before the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 84° - GPU: 86°
- After the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 56° - GPU: 48°


Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies

















Spoiler: Without Power supplies














.


Spoiler: With Power supplies

















Spoiler: With Power supplies


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabmac*
> 
> Hi all !
> 
> I wanted to present my *FULL WC in SG-05* project to you!
> 
> *My config:*
> 
> - Silverstone SG-05 - Lite Black
> - ASRock Z87E-ITX
> - i5-4670k
> - GTX 970 Inno3D
> - Gskill Trident X, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-19200, CAS 10
> - SSD MSata 500Go
> - SilverStone SFX ST45SF-G 450W
> 
> *Equipment of the watercooling*
> 
> - EK-SBAY DDC 3.2 PWM
> - Radiator NexXxoS Monsta 120
> - Waterblock CPU NexXxos XP³ Light - Nickel - Acetal
> - Arctic Silver V 3.5g
> - WaterBlock VGA EK-FC970 GTX NICKEL - PLEXI
> - Mayhems - Liquid Pastel Blue Berry 1L
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before the Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The follow-up of my project in French : here
> 
> - Before the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 84° - GPU: 86°
> - After the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 56° - GPU: 48°
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With Power supplies


Good job! Is your reservoir just sitting on top of your cpu block? What are your temps? Ambient? Got some cable management for the next project


----------



## fabmac

Quote:


> Is your reservoir just sitting on top of your cpu block?


Yes but it does not even touch the pipes.

Quote:


> What are your temps? Ambient?


Idle - CPU: 31° - GPU: 31°
Burn - CPU: 56° - GPU: 48°

Quote:


> Got some cable management for the next project


This is envisaged ! And case modding too ^^


----------



## Timstuff

So here's some benchmarks from my brother's build. I was able to overclock it to 4 GHz quite easily, although the catch was that heat was a very visible problem (no surprises there). It peaked in the high 70Cs at its peak, which is obviously is not a very good temperature for a Core i5. I lowered it to 3.8GHz and lowered the voltage, although I am pretty sure I can lower the voltage even more and retain a stable OC. The 3.8GHz OC peaked at 70C, which still has a lot of room for improvement, but is still not a bad result considering it's almost 10C lower than the initial OC. I'll see how low I can go with the voltage before I have to start lowering the clock speed.

Here's the 3Dmark11 score with no OC (3.5GHz, stock settings):



http://imgur.com/F58qszA



4.0GHz / 1.2V overclock:



http://imgur.com/enjnsop



3.8GHz / 1.150V overclock:



http://imgur.com/6wZr0rm



Again, I don't think high 60s under load is good for long term use, so I'll be tweaking it a bit more before the night is through. I've recommended to my brother that he invest in a more powerful cooler sometime this year, when he upgrades his RAM to 16GB. From the sounds of it, the Cryorig C1 ITX is the best bang for the buck if you want to cool on air.\

Anyone know if it's possible to put a Corsair H50 in there without taking the optical drive and HDD out? Or at the very least,is there a creative "alternative" way to fit the HDD in the case with an H50? It seems like it'd be the most plausible closed liquid cooler to fit in there without making serious sacrifices elsewhere, though that latter part is the real trick. If the goal was to really push this thing to the extreme, we could take out the HDD (and probably the optical drive), put two SSDs in Raid 0 and stuff them somewhere in the case, and lastly, shorten the power cables somehow to clean up the cable management (that part may not be such a good idea). However, having to carry around a bulky portable HDD would kind of undercut the portability novelty of the system, which would be a shame.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> So here's some benchmarks from my brother's build. I was able to overclock it to 4 GHz quite easily, although the catch was that heat was a very visible problem (no surprises there). It peaked in the high 70Cs at its peak, which is obviously is not a very good temperature for a Core i5.
> 
> .....
> 
> Again, I don't think high 60s under load is good for long term use, so I'll be tweaking it a bit more before the night is through. I've recommended to my brother that he invest in a more powerful cooler sometime this year, when he upgrades his RAM to 16GB. From the sounds of it, the Cryorig C1 ITX is the best bang for the buck if you want to cool on air.\
> 
> ....


Not sure why you think high 70oCs under load is a problem? Thermal throttling should only happen once you get close to 100oC (obviously not recommended) so you have plenty of headroom. Under 80oC should basically not be anything to worry about.

That is with the Geminii S4 cooler right? If you already have a decent aftermarket air cooler I'm not sure you would see any significant difference with a different one given the size limitations. What might help with the S4 is a different thicker fan (should be enough height) as I think the one it uses is only 15mm? I use a gamerstorm gabriel cooler and replacing the 20mm fan with a 25mm enermax twister pressure made a noticeable difference.

Nice build by the way!


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Not sure why you think high 70oCs under load is a problem? Thermal throttling should only happen once you get close to 100oC (obviously not recommended) so you have plenty of headroom. Under 80oC should basically not be anything to worry about.
> 
> That is with the Geminii S4 cooler right? If you already have a decent aftermarket air cooler I'm not sure you would see any significant difference with a different one given the size limitations. What might help with the S4 is a different thicker fan (should be enough height) as I think the one it uses is only 15mm? I use a gamerstorm gabriel cooler and replacing the 20mm fan with a 25mm enermax twister pressure made a noticeable difference.
> 
> Nice build by the way!


I am probably just a bit too wary of the horror stories regarding short-lived CPUs, but then again I'm quite comfortably within the "safe-zone" as far as voltages go. Maybe my brother should just give the 4GHz setting a go for a while and see how it works out.

Of course, the real test will be Prime95. I know a lot of people say it's not credible, but at the very least it shows whether or not your PC can survive a worst-case-scenario as far as CPU load goes. And I don't have dynamic voltage enabled so I should be safe (I hope).


----------



## Timstuff

So, if the Core i5 can handle Prime95 for an hour or two without hitting 90C, is that an acceptable sweet spot? I've got the thing cranked up to 4GHz right now and I think 1.035 volts is about as low as she'll go without instability unless I slow her back down to 3.8GHz.

Cooling issues aside, I have to say I am very impressed with the Asus Z87 Deluxe motherboard so far! If this thing were hooked up to an H80i I bet could crank it to 4.5 GHz no sweat. The fact that I can even get a stable 4GHz on just 1.035 volts is quite impressive. Definitely go Asus is you are building an Intel ITX gaming machine!


----------



## harlekin

@Timstuff: You ran 3DMark 11 - so hows the whine?







Coil whine (of the 970).

The benchmark results sadly don't say that.

Also, 3D Mark Firestrike would be a better test for it - because it runs a high load 1080p scenario (less frames, less coilwhine - and we all want to play at least in 1080p).

@fabmac: Very, very nice. So the Sugo 05 is "only a casefan away" from being able to contain a fully watercooled configuration..


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> @Timstuff: You ran 3DMark 11 - so hows the whine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coil whine (of the 970).
> 
> The benchmark results sadly don't say that.
> 
> Also, 3D Mark Firestrike would be a better test for it - because it runs a high load 1080p scenario (less frames, less coilwhine - and we all want to play at least in 1080p).
> 
> @fabmac: Very, very nice. So the Sugo 05 is "only a casefan away" from being able to contain a fully watercooled configuration..


Oddly enough, the only benchmark I ran where I heard audible coil whine was from the Windows 7 system rating test. I heard some pretty audible high-pitched squeaking from the PSU, but that was the only test that produced such a sound. Neither 3Dmark 11 or Prime 95 gave me that kind of noise, but the system rating test did.


----------



## harlekin

Prime will not stress the GPU.

I just saw, that you posted results from 3DMark 11 "Advanced" - which is the paid version of this 3D Mark suite and therefore you've very likely tested in a 1080p configuration - which I havent.

So right now we probably haven't achieved test "parity".

So could you repeat the tests with either

3DMark11 running in 720p (very, very audible coil whine in my case) - or 3DMark Firestrike (which already runs in 1080p and produces moderate to low coil whine in my case). Both Benchmarks can be downloaded and used for free. No need to purchase any of this software.

I'm not interested in Prime or Windows Test Suite results, but that there was coil whine in some scenarios for me is enough to ask one more time for us to compare on the same base level.

Also -

At a future point in time - and especially since you are overclocking the CPU, you might also want to take a closer look at how the airflow/heat management effects the GPU temperatures. At a higher systin temperature, the main case fan will turn faster - which did cannibalize the air flow to my GPU, so its fans had to spin faster.

In my case (non overclocked CPU) I found that airflow will limit the components performance in a non overclocked state in this case (can easily be tested by setting a temperature target (priority) (74°C recommended) within EVGA PrecisionX 16 and then playing with the front intake fan speeds - while running a benchmark (Unigine Heaven recommended (as it can be easily run fullscreen windowed in the background, while having HWMonitor up).

Be sure to do this, with the cpu in a non overclocked state - while looking for the sweet spot of rpm on the intake fan.


----------



## Timstuff

I'll try running some of those bench marks you suggested tomorrow. I'm curious to see if there's any difference, since so far the Windows 7 score test is the only thing I've been able to use to produce coil whine.

I'm going to be ditching my beloved Storm Scout 1 case in favor of a Corsair C70 in the coming months, and replacing my H80i with an H100i to achieve a better overclock on my i7. I pitched the idea of selling my H80i to my brother and installing it in his SG05, and he likes the idea. It's pretty much a given that the optical drive is going to have to go (so sad, since I just went through the fuss of installing a black SATA slim cable for it), but I think a single-rad liquid cooler is probably the best option for this case unless you absolutely must have a built in optical drive (if it's an HTPC, a Blu-Ray player is a nice touch). If possible, shortening some of the cables might help too, although no matter what it's always going to be pretty tight in that case. I'm consistently amazed by just how much crap I can cram into that tiny box with enough elbow grease, though.

Until the next upgrade, two questions shall remain: can I fit a push/pull config on the rad in there, plus a full-sized HDD, or will we have to settle for just one fan and 2.5" drives only? I don't think we'll be ordering a bigger HDD until I've seen how much space is left after an H80i goes in there.


----------



## byviolet

Hey guys -- I'm looking for somewhere to fit an extra 3.5 inch drive -- is there anywhere on the case where I can mount an extra one? I don't have an optical drive if that helps!


----------



## Nukemaster

At one point I had 2 3.5in drives in that case.




You will see the 2.5 inch bay was removed. This worked fine for me, but I later swapped to 2 x 2.5 and only 1 3.5(still hanging upside down like that)

I have also seen them on the side and in the optical drive bay. Also note that I had to make sure the drive was over enough to still fit and the second one was over more to clear the video card.


----------



## byviolet

awesome that helped a lot.

I also seemed to have run into another issue with the case. I'm not sure if it's the build quality or my fault (It's my first build) but I absolutely cannot get the front latches to "latch". They don't click, if they are not supposed to then i guess it's fine. However there's a big break between the front face and t he rest of the case. Also, near the front-bottom (where the 3 sided outer shell meets the front), the edge sticks OUT of the case. This is definitely not supposed to happen but I have no clue how to make it not do that. I cant seem to keep the sides from sticking out since the screws only screw into the back and there are no screws at the front.









This is what I mean:


http://imgur.com/a


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *byviolet*
> 
> awesome that helped a lot.
> 
> I also seemed to have run into another issue with the case. I'm not sure if it's the build quality or my fault (It's my first build) but I absolutely cannot get the front latches to "latch". They don't click, if they are not supposed to then i guess it's fine. However there's a big break between the front face and t he rest of the case. Also, near the front-bottom (where the 3 sided outer shell meets the front), the edge sticks OUT of the case. This is definitely not supposed to happen but I have no clue how to make it not do that. I cant seem to keep the sides from sticking out since the screws only screw into the back and there are no screws at the front.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I mean:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a


You probably need to bend the latches on the cover back out a bit. Just use a screwdriver or something. Once you get the knack the cover fits on pretty easily, hard to describe but start with it about 1" back and drop it down on to the base to get the latches along the bottom, then push forwards to get the latches at the front. Note it probably won't ever align perfectly everywhere but shouldn't be anything like in your photos.


----------



## byviolet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> You probably need to bend the latches on the cover back out a bit. Just use a screwdriver or something. Once you get the knack the cover fits on pretty easily, hard to describe but start with it about 1" back and drop it down on to the base to get the latches along the bottom, then push forwards to get the latches at the front. Note it probably won't ever align perfectly everywhere but shouldn't be anything like in your photos.


hmm alright ill give that a go. what about the case side sticking out?


----------



## Nukemaster

What bichael says for sure. If they(the little tabs in the 3 sided top) get flattened a bit they will want to ride over the edge of the case and not grab under it.

Once fixed it should close fairly tight.

Also take care when removing the front panel to work on the case, One of my 4 tabs cracked(I have been in and out of the case many times since I got it however.).


----------



## byviolet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> What bichael says for sure. If they(the little tabs in the 3 sided top) get flattened a bit they will want to ride over the edge of the case and not grab under it.
> 
> Once fixed it should close fairly tight.
> 
> Also take care when removing the front panel to work on the case, Onohhe of my 4 tabs cracked(I have been in and out of the case many times since I got it however.).


hmm... i don't see the tabs on the 3 sided top. it looks smooth all over for me. care to show me a pic?


----------



## Nukemaster

I can not take the case apart at this time. so this Google image should give you an idea. You should have them all along the bottom and I think the sides and top as well.


Original image from haltechtv.com


----------



## bichael

My watercooling bits are starting to arrive









Alphacool DC-LT pump / res combo and GPX block are both looking a good match for the case. Although I'm going external rad the pump combo seems small enough I'm sure it could also be made to work with an internal rad.

 

Started a thread if anyone is interested;
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539537/first-time-water-cool-external-rad-mitx-case


----------



## byviolet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I can not take the case apart at this time. so this Google image should give you an idea. You should have them all along the bottom and I think the sides and top as well.
> 
> 
> Original image from haltechtv.com


oh god i can't believe I missed those. Yeah the case looks a lot better now


----------



## Anthe

Anyone running Palit GTX750Ti KalmX graphics card, or similar silent/quiet model?

I'm concerned it would run too hot, as I have case filters and low case air flow. And not sure if sufficient room to fit a slim 120 mm to keep temperatures in check.


----------



## plasticF

I'm running a 750 ti SC with an Accelero S1, entirely passive. Idle at 30, gaming hits 65 (nothing too intensive, mostly Civ V).
I have rather good, unobstructed airflow since I am running only a msata SSD, no disk trays in the way... Varying front span speeds has a drastic effect on GPU temps.
On the Accelero, there is definitely room for a slim 120mm fan, probably same goes for the KalmX, which has a smaller heatsink.


----------



## Timstuff

I'm upgrading my own rig to a custom water loop and I am going to sell my H80i to my brother and put it in his SG05. I know they say that a rad should always be set to blow hot air out of the case, although does that actually apply to the SG05? I imagine setting the front fan to blow out air would actually worsen the airflow in the case since it was designed for positive air pressure, thus having the H80i as an intake would be preferable, yes?


----------



## jtd871

Timstuff: I believe the "standard" advice is to have rads getting fresh (cooler) air, as heat transfer is more efficient when the difference in temperature between the source and the sink is greatest. Also, if one uses the rad as an exhaust, I understand that the possibility of gunking it up with dust (and lowering efficiency) is greater.

It was my understanding that the SG05 was more-or-less designed to used the PSU as part of the exhaust in the normal use case.


----------



## Anthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *plasticF*
> 
> I'm running a 750 ti SC with an Accelero S1, entirely passive. Idle at 30, gaming hits 65 (nothing too intensive, mostly Civ V).
> I have rather good, unobstructed airflow since I am running only a msata SSD, no disk trays in the way... Varying front span speeds has a drastic effect on GPU temps.
> On the Accelero, there is definitely room for a slim 120mm fan, probably same goes for the KalmX, which has a smaller heatsink.


Thanks for the advice.

That Accelero S1 Plus looks massive, but the extra cooling potential is probably put to good use with EVGA's SC higher base and boost core clock compared to Palit's KalmX.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jtd871*
> 
> Timstuff: I believe the "standard" advice is to have rads getting fresh (cooler) air, as heat transfer is more efficient when the difference in temperature between the source and the sink is greatest. Also, if one uses the rad as an exhaust, I understand that the possibility of gunking it up with dust (and lowering efficiency) is greater.
> 
> It was my understanding that the SG05 was more-or-less designed to used the PSU as part of the exhaust in the normal use case.


There are a lot of differing opinions on what configuration is optimal. In the old days they would stick the rad on the outside of the case, however that is an ugly solution and leaves the rad and loop exposed outside of the case, where they can get damaged.

Also, whether you have your dad configured for intake or exhaust, dust will be a problem and require cleaning. One reason many people prefer exhaust is because the rad can be cleaned without removing it from the case. There's also the argument that you don't want to pull hot air over your other components, and that you should get hot air out of you case as quickly as you can, even if it means your rad has to run a degree or two hotter.

The thing about the SG05 is that it's so small that the components essentially have their own climate zones. I don't think that blowing hot air through the system will be quite as bad, because, for example, the graphics card is right next to a huge opening in the case where it pulls in a lot of cool air from the outside. The PSU is likewise in its own climate zone, pulling in air directly from the top opening and and plowing it straight out the back of the PSU. The only way to involve it with the case's circulation would be to flip it upside down, though I am not sure if it's be a good idea to expose the PSU electronics to additional heat.

That leaves us with the motherboard and VRM. That is the part to worry about, since it has no active cooling elements. It should be fine, though the question remains whether it will run hotter or not when there is a radiator blowing hot air towards it. On the flipside, a downward facing air cooler is basically doing the same thing, except it's closer. My suspicion is it won't make much difference, thigh it will be key to make sure that the radiator can be easily removed for cleaning.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> I know they say that a rad should always be set to blow hot air out of the case


This is a popular fallacy amongst people who've never actually measured all the temperatures involved. Think it through: a fan cannot pick out just the hot air, and exhaust it leaving the cold air. It just moves air from one place to another.

Radiators always work better when they are getting fresh air, that is just simple physics. Therefore the components inside the case are running cooler and radiating less. And if you've ever measured* the delta of air in / air out from a radiator, then you'd know it's not an issue to blow warm air into the case.

If you've "measured" rad air by holding your hand over a radiator, remember that your skin is sensitive to any temperatures over 35C, and that skin even burns from 55C. Your hand will send "danger" signals to your brain, resulting in you having an emotional reaction to the "hot" radiator. The fallacy exists here I believe, because those temperatures are normal for rad exhaust air, and still significantly lower than safe operating temps for components like chipset, capacitors, even PSU, etc. So the danger is largely imagined. Then it gets posted on forums as advice or informed opinion or even as fact and so passes into common wisdom.

Why do I post this and how can I be sure? I was running a FT03-mini (same internal structure as SG05) with a single 120mm rad for two years with the "hot" air going through the case. My rig contained an overclocked 660ti (170W+ hotter than a 970) that was fully loaded 24/7 running [email protected] For sustained use, the fans set to intake and PSU flipped gave the lowest overall temps. Before that I had an SG05 with an H60 and a 560ti on air, where I found the PSU was best fan down.


----------



## REdivulpis

Holy... Thanks for this. This is almost exactly what I've planned to do with my build! Those temps really seal the deal on it too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabmac*
> 
> Hi all !
> 
> I wanted to present my *FULL WC in SG-05* project to you!
> 
> *My config:*
> 
> - Silverstone SG-05 - Lite Black
> - ASRock Z87E-ITX
> - i5-4670k
> - GTX 970 Inno3D
> - Gskill Trident X, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-19200, CAS 10
> - SSD MSata 500Go
> - SilverStone SFX ST45SF-G 450W
> 
> *Equipment of the watercooling*
> 
> - EK-SBAY DDC 3.2 PWM
> - Radiator NexXxoS Monsta 120
> - Waterblock CPU NexXxos XP³ Light - Nickel - Acetal
> - Arctic Silver V 3.5g
> - WaterBlock VGA EK-FC970 GTX NICKEL - PLEXI
> - Mayhems - Liquid Pastel Blue Berry 1L
> 
> [snip]
> 
> The follow-up of my project in French : here
> 
> - Before the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 84° - GPU: 86°
> - After the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 56° - GPU: 48°
> 
> [snip]


Holy... Thanks for this. This is almost exactly what I've planned to do with my build! Those temps really seal the deal on it too.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fabmac*
> 
> Hi all !
> 
> I wanted to present my *FULL WC in SG-05* project to you!
> 
> *My config:*
> 
> - Silverstone SG-05 - Lite Black
> - ASRock Z87E-ITX
> - i5-4670k
> - GTX 970 Inno3D
> - Gskill Trident X, 2 x 8 Go, PC3-19200, CAS 10
> - SSD MSata 500Go
> - SilverStone SFX ST45SF-G 450W
> 
> *Equipment of the watercooling*
> 
> - EK-SBAY DDC 3.2 PWM
> - Radiator NexXxoS Monsta 120
> - Waterblock CPU NexXxos XP³ Light - Nickel - Acetal
> - Arctic Silver V 3.5g
> - WaterBlock VGA EK-FC970 GTX NICKEL - PLEXI
> - Mayhems - Liquid Pastel Blue Berry 1L
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Before the Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The follow-up of my project in French : here
> 
> - Before the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 84° - GPU: 86°
> - After the WC, 1h of FarCry 4 - CPU: 56° - GPU: 48°
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Without Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With Power supplies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With Power supplies


Amazing build, even more amazing temperatures!

Some suggestions I have: with such a nice looking loop, I would recommend cleaning up the presentation. Find someone with an angle grinder and cut some holes in the chassis cover where the holes are, and put smoked acrylic windows in (you would have to flip the PSU upside down so it can breath, and you might consider flipping the fan upside down so it's sucking in cool air from the back of the case). You could also shorten the PSU cables and sleeve them with blue paracord to match your coolant, which would look amazing and really clean up the insider's appearance and improve airflow. And of course, there's be LEDs in there.









Obviously that'd be a lot of work, time and money for aesthetics, but hopefully that gives you some ideas for how to polish this baby up for the long term. You've got the foundations for a true masterpiece build!


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> This is a popular fallacy amongst people who've never actually measured all the temperatures involved. Think it through: a fan cannot pick out just the hot air, and exhaust it leaving the cold air. It just moves air from one place to another.
> 
> Radiators always work better when they are getting fresh air, that is just simple physics. Therefore the components inside the case are running cooler and radiating less. And if you've ever measured* the delta of air in / air out from a radiator, then you'd know it's not an issue to blow warm air into the case.
> 
> If you've "measured" rad air by holding your hand over a radiator, remember that your skin is sensitive to any temperatures over 35C, and that skin even burns from 55C. Your hand will send "danger" signals to your brain, resulting in you having an emotional reaction to the "hot" radiator. The fallacy exists here I believe, because those temperatures are normal for rad exhaust air, and still significantly lower than safe operating temps for components like chipset, capacitors, even PSU, etc. So the danger is largely imagined. Then it gets posted on forums as advice or informed opinion or even as fact and so passes into common wisdom.
> 
> Why do I post this and how can I be sure? I was running a FT03-mini (same internal structure as SG05) with a single 120mm rad for two years with the "hot" air going through the case. My rig contained an overclocked 660ti (170W+ hotter than a 970) that was fully loaded 24/7 running [email protected] For sustained use, the fans set to intake and PSU flipped gave the lowest overall temps. Before that I had an SG05 with an H60 and a 560ti on air, where I found the PSU was best fan down.


Well said!


----------



## JasterOne

Hello guys!
I have same case. But it is old.
I want to replace USB2.0 for USB3.0 at front panel.
And replace audio at front panel (because it broken).
Do you know, where i can buy compatible parts?


----------



## BaK2BaK

Hi JasterOne,

If I recall correctly, I had ordered my USB3 kit from Silverstone Germany directly.
I know parts could be found on ebay also.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Hi JasterOne,
> 
> If I recall correctly, I had ordered my USB3 kit from Silverstone Germany directly.
> I know parts could be found on ebay also.


This. Manufacturers are usually good about that sort of thing. Typically they sell replacement IO panels in case something breaks it there is a revision, like USB 3.0 being added. I'm going to be ordering a new IO panel for my brother's HAF X to give it USB 3.0, and I could have gotten a replacement to fix my Storm Scout 1's janked headphone jack and dremel battle damaged front bezel if I wasn't migrating to a C70 anyway.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Hello guys!
> I have same case. But it is old.
> I want to replace USB2.0 for USB3.0 at front panel.
> And replace audio at front panel (because it broken).
> Do you know, where i can buy compatible parts?


Silverstone I/O panel kit, part number *G11303260*. But the cable is quite long.

If you are competent with soldering then you can change the USB3 cable for a shorter one, e.g. http://www.moddiy.com/products/Front-Panel-USB-3.0-Upgrade-Kit-Cable-%2850cm%29.html


----------



## JasterOne

Thanx! I found G11303260 on ebay. But is expensive. 18$ + 12$ shipping = 30$. I can buy new case SG13 for 45$


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JasterOne*
> 
> Thanx! I found G11303260 on ebay. But is expensive. 18$ + 12$ shipping = 30$. I can buy new case SG13 for 45$


Why not contact Silverstone Thailand in case they can send you one at cost price.


----------



## JasterOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Why not contact Silverstone Thailand in case they can send you one at cost price.


I did not know about this groop. Thanx.


----------



## bichael

My watercooled SG05 with external rad is now together (if not truly finished)...

Things just fitted without needing to mod the optical/hd bracket.

Also hats off to those who've managed full watercooling with internal rad... putting this together definitely gives me a new appreciation of how challenging that must be!

Although I'm hiding my rad behind a cupboard I do think it looks kind of bad ass with it sat on top














Thread I started with a bit more detail.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1539537/first-time-water-cool-external-rad-mitx-case/10#post_23650953


----------



## fabmac

Oh ! Another Full Watercooled SG-05 with blue liquid ! Nice Job !


----------



## JasterOne

Do not see the point in that decision.
You can just buy bigger case.


----------



## Timstuff

The point is to see what can be done, as is much of what we do here.









Pretty neat build, though I would've liked to see what could be done in terms of modding the case to fit a bigger rad. It's good that the rad has quick disconnects on it though, so it's at least still somewhat portable.


----------



## bichael

As Timstuff says exploring what can be done is all good! As is the flexibility of being able to put something together that meets specific wants.

Totally accept it's not a solution for everyone but as my PC lives in a cupboard under the TV in the lounge with limited ventilation (other than opening the doors which I would rather not do when watching a dvd for example) putting an external rad behind the cupboard is perfect for giving tons of cooling with near silence!

Portability isn't a concern for me but I think it was Hyp36rmax who had the idea of having one small internal rad and then an external rad that you could add into the loop when at home.


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Totally accept it's not a solution for everyone but as my PC lives in a cupboard under the TV in the lounge with limited ventilation (other than opening the doors which I would rather not do when watching a dvd for example) putting an external rad behind the cupboard is perfect for giving tons of cooling with near silence!


Definitely! If ventilation is at a premium, then an external rad is a great option for moving heat away from the case, since it can be dissipated somewhere that has plenty of cool air available. For most builds an internal rad is going to be preferable, although there are still plenty of applications out there for external rad usage. It's sometimes good to speak outside the box, so to speak.









The ur example is probably the full-blown cooling loop project on Linus Tech Tips. As with anything experimental they had a lot of problems getting it working, although the concept is definitely neat-- move all the heat from the PCs out of the room to dissipate in a huge outdoor radiator, and keep the air in the editing lab cool.


----------



## johnsama

Hello all,

My HTPC uses a SG05 case with an AMD A10-5700 and a Noctua NH-L9A HSF. This setup has worked great for me for a few years. I am now upgrading my A10-5700 to an Intel i5 4690K. My NH-L9A HSF only works on AMD and furthermore it has a TDP limit of 65W so I need a new HSF. I plan to overclock the CPU as far as it can go at stock voltage (want extra speed but don't want to push the heat up too much). Can you recommend some HSF that are quiet and will fit in the SG05 that will work for what I want? The Silverstone page says I can put in a 82MM CPU cooler. Thank you.

I found these so far:

Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme
Zalman CNPS8700 LED
Evercool HPK-10025EA
Noctua NH-L12
Noctua NH-L9x65
Evercool HPL-815
Scythe Shuriken SCSK-1000
Scythe Big Shuriken

Thinking of getting the Noctua NH-L9x65 so far.


----------



## Nukemaster

82mm is the height limit for sure. You can even get a bit more.

I have a GeminII S(I have to re-drill the bracket to move it over to clear my video card) in my case and it lists 87.7mm tall. Now the fan screws pushed the power supply(so it makes it a no go, but without that screw it would just fit) and I wanted some extra space so I had filed down the fan I used on it so everything fit within. You may also be able to extend the screws slots that hold the power supply to allow some extra room in the case.

My thinned fan. Used it until its bearings died.









The current setup with the power supply screw holes slotted to allow it to move up. I also used short screws inside the fan frame to save space.









I would be less worried about height and more about how close the cpu is to the video card and memory if you plan to use tall memory or a dedicated video card.


----------



## johnsama

This is the memory I have so I don't think there will be a clearance problem for most coolers:
GSkill Ares 1866 2x8GB


----------



## Nukemaster

Yeah that is nice and low.

Will you be using a video card in this system?


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> Hello all,
> 
> My HTPC uses a SG05 case with an AMD A10-5700 and a Noctua NH-L9A HSF. This setup has worked great for me for a few years. I am now upgrading my A10-5700 to an Intel i5 4690K. My NH-L9A HSF only works on AMD and furthermore it has a TDP limit of 65W so I need a new HSF. I plan to overclock the CPU as far as it can go at stock voltage (want extra speed but don't want to push the heat up too much). Can you recommend some HSF that are quiet and will fit in the SG05 that will work for what I want? The Silverstone page says I can put in a 82MM CPU cooler. Thank you.
> 
> I found these so far:
> 
> Zalman CNPS8900 Extreme
> Zalman CNPS8700 LED
> Evercool HPK-10025EA
> Noctua NH-L12
> Noctua NH-L9x65
> Evercool HPL-815
> Scythe Shuriken SCSK-1000
> Scythe Big Shuriken
> 
> Thinking of getting the Noctua NH-L9x65 so far.


If you want an air cooler, I would look into the Cryorig C1. I recommended this one for my brother's rig before I decided I was going to upgrade to a custom loop and sell my H80i it to my brother.



I've heard nothing but great things about the Cryorig C1 and it's the biggest air cooler you can fit in the SG05. If you're not going with liquid cooling, I'd say it's probably going to give you the most bang for your buck.


----------



## johnsama

Yes I will continue to use my Asus Radeon R9 270. Later on I will move my EVGA GTX 960 to the HTPC when I upgrade my main rig.

The Cryorig C1 looks pretty nice. It costs $62 on newegg, is that the best price? So you think this is the best air cooler for the SG05 before getting into water?

I have never considered water cooling before. Can you fit one if you are using a discrete video card?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Is it possible to fit a 120mm radiator with a fan on te front and still have room for a 3.5 inch drive?


----------



## JasterOne

Not.


----------



## Timstuff

If you are willing to get creative you can fit a 3.5" drive inside the case, but not using the official bracket. I'd recommend going with a 2.5" SSD and then have an external HDD for mass storage, if you want to put a radiator in your case.


----------



## Black5Lion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> If you are willing to get creative you can fit a 3.5" drive inside the case, but not using the official bracket. I'd recommend going with a 2.5" SSD and then have an external HDD for mass storage, if you want to put a radiator in your case.


Do what I did, just get a Powered USB 3.0 hub, and plug 4 HDDs in it


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I think im gonna leave the radiator out, not gonna OC too much. Im gonna go with the cryorig c1. What kind of 970's can fit in the case? Other than the itx versions


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I think im gonna leave the radiator out, not gonna OC too much. Im gonna go with the cryorig c1. What kind of 970's can fit in the case? Other than the itx versions


Have you considered the SG13 which is the new updated version of the SG05?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Have you considered the SG13 which is the new updated version of the SG05?


where would i be able to get one?


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> where would i be able to get one?


Newegg or Amazon if you are in the US.

Here is the owners thread here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/0_40


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I'll l
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Newegg or Amazon if you are in the US.
> 
> Here is the owners thread here on OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1494564/silverstone-sugo-sg13-mini-itx-owners-club/0_40


I'll look that up, but what 970's fit in the sg05?


----------



## Timstuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I'll l
> I'll look that up, but what 970's fit in the sg05?


EVGA's 970 fits. You will have to do some maneuvering to get it in place, but it's not too difficult. I would not try to fit anything bigger than this though, unless you were willing to cut a hole in the chassis behind the front bezel.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487088

This is the same model I put in my brother's build and it was a perfect fit.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I'll l
> I'll look that up, but what 970's fit in the sg05?


the 970 mini would definitely fit where as it struggles to fit in my SG08

i rebuild my system today into my SG05 and man its tight with my fractal kelvin water cooler


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> If you want an air cooler, I would look into the Cryorig C1. I recommended this one for my brother's rig before I decided I was going to upgrade to a custom loop and sell my H80i it to my brother.
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard nothing but great things about the Cryorig C1 and it's the biggest air cooler you can fit in the SG05. If you're not going with liquid cooling, I'd say it's probably going to give you the most bang for your buck.


Do you know if there is a compatibility chart somewhere? I want to know if it will fit my EVGA Z97 Stinger Core3D mini itx mobo. I saw they have a template you can cut out but I don't want to take my whole system a party (PITA) and then wait for the cooler to come before putting it back together. Thanks


----------



## Timstuff

I don't think it should be a problem. The only ITX motherboards I've heard of people having problems with are those stupid oneswhere they put the CPU socket really low below the northbridge, and the Stinger doesn't seem to have that problem. I also checked PC Part Picker, and it said there are no compatibility problems either. I know PC Part Picker isn't flawless, but I don't see any reason why you'd have trouble fitting the C1 with the Stinger.


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. The only ITX motherboards I've heard of people having problems with are those stupid oneswhere they put the CPU socket really low below the northbridge, and the Stinger doesn't seem to have that problem. I also checked PC Part Picker, and it said there are no compatibility problems either. I know PC Part Picker isn't flawless, but I don't see any reason why you'd have trouble fitting the C1 with the Stinger.


Thanks I think I'll pick it up in a week or so. On a side note, does anyone know what the max stock is for the stock Intel G3258 cooler? I overclocked it to 4.4 GHz stock and it gets up to 85 degrees on OCCT and the rpm only hits about 1950ish. It sounds like a banshee when the computer first turns on so I'm wondering if the motherboard is limiting the fan speed. I tried setting the fan speed to MAX in the motherboard instead of SmartFan and it was running at ~1950 RPM.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> Thanks I think I'll pick it up in a week or so. On a side note, does anyone know what the max stock is for the stock Intel G3258 cooler? I overclocked it to 4.4 GHz stock and it gets up to 85 degrees on OCCT and the rpm only hits about 1950ish. It sounds like a banshee when the computer first turns on so I'm wondering if the motherboard is limiting the fan speed. I tried setting the fan speed to MAX in the motherboard instead of SmartFan and it was running at ~1950 RPM.


That's a good result for G3258 with stock cooler so I guess you've got a good chip, congrats







Can't remember what the max stock fan speed is but I'm sure you must be at it for that temp and overclock.

I also got to 4.4GHz on stock cooler (at 1.14V on core) though I was in the low 90s when stressing to do so. After upgrading air cooler I was at 4.6 - and quieter! Though 4.7 was possible I was happy at 4.6 to keep the noise down. That was with a gamerstorm gabriel so the C1 should do a bit better. Enjoy!


----------



## johnsama

Thanks. Yes I was a bit surprised to see it do so well at stock voltage on a stock cooler. I haven't pushed it past 4.4 GHz because of the heat. I will see how much further I can go when I get the C1 though I will probably settle for best speed at stock voltage. Dolphin benchmark already gets finished under 7 seconds at 4.4 GHz.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> I don't think it should be a problem. The only ITX motherboards I've heard of people having problems with are those stupid oneswhere they put the CPU socket really low below the northbridge, and the Stinger doesn't seem to have that problem. I also checked PC Part Picker, and it said there are no compatibility problems either. I know PC Part Picker isn't flawless, but I don't see any reason why you'd have trouble fitting the C1 with the Stinger.


Would it work on the ASRock z97m mini itx motherboard? I can't tell

Also, is it better to have the PSU fan facing down for exhaust or up for fresh air in the case?


----------



## Timstuff

Everything looks like it should check out. PC Part Picker says it's good, and that mobo does not have the weird crappy layout that causes problems.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

So. Im set on this case now. But I'd love to know what cuts/mods i have to do to the case to fit other 970's (other than the stock EVGA one. I've been looking at the ACX 2.0 version, the longer one. Is this possible to fit in a case with a little cutting?


----------



## Timstuff

It's possible, but you're going to need a dremel.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> So. Im set on this case now. But I'd love to know what cuts/mods i have to do to the case to fit other 970's (other than the stock EVGA one. I've been looking at the ACX 2.0 version, the longer one. Is this possible to fit in a case with a little cutting?


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timstuff*
> 
> Everything looks like it should check out. PC Part Picker says it's good, and that mobo does not have the weird crappy layout that causes problems.


I got the Cryorig C1 and installed it. Its definitely the biggest you can fit in the SG05. I was able to fit all of my components without issue. With the stock Intel cooler I had to drop the CPU speed to 4.2 GHz so it wouldn't fail the OCCT benchmark (kept saying it was over 85C). The Cryorig C1 keeps the temps in the low to mid 70s at 4.5GHz.

I do have one question. I "thought" I was running stock voltage because I did not increase the voltage myself. I noticed in the EVGA BIOS that the CPU voltage is at 1.35V. Why would it be running that high when I have not changed the voltage settings? Is this some kind of automatic thing? In Windows it would be .88V to 1.35V depending on the clockspeed.


----------



## Mang Keon

I got a C1 as well in my 05.I had to remove the shroud and cut the case's back side for the fan (XF140) to fit.

Heavily modded front and side/top and I also managed to fit a 26cm Galax GTX 970 Exoc BE
Mobo is Asus Z97I Plus btw.



My temps @4.4GHz G3258--- 32 idle, 56-64 when benchmarking.


----------



## Mang Keon

And here's the finished build.The rubber feet are about 3/4" tall. High enough for vga air intake.

I still have to put a proper acrylic top window and fine paint the front panel.


----------



## Nukemaster

Very cool.


----------



## johnsama

Nice work. I'm planning to move my GTX 960 to my SG05 when I upgrade my main gaming rig.

Does anyone know why my CPU is running at 1.35V with default settings though?


----------



## Nukemaster

On many boards selecting auto for vcore will push more(when overclocking). Some allow a default or even offset to customize the voltage.

Offset works good because you still get to take advantage of the idle voltages(this will still be up a bit because of the offset, but better than full voltage all the time)

Many users prefer to overclock with fixed voltage and all power savings off. I personally would see if you can have them on(even more so in a small case.).


----------



## johnsama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> On many boards selecting auto for vcore will push more(when overclocking). Some allow a default or even offset to customize the voltage.
> 
> Offset works good because you still get to take advantage of the idle voltages(this will still be up a bit because of the offset, but better than full voltage all the time)
> 
> Many users prefer to overclock with fixed voltage and all power savings off. I personally would see if you can have them on(even more so in a small case.).


So is 1.35V a lot of voltage for a G3258? I seem to be stable with that voltage at 4.5 GHz. Do you think I might be able to get 4.5GHz working at less voltage if I use offsets?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnsama*
> 
> So is 1.35V a lot of voltage for a G3258? I seem to be stable with that voltage at 4.5 GHz. Do you think I might be able to get 4.5GHz working at less voltage if I use offsets?


Varies with chip, but the fact you are at that under a sort of auto overclock suggests you can probably get more.

Just try dropping down the Vcore maybe 0.02V at a time (or even 0.05V initially), or even better push the multiplier up to 4.6GHz (and then even 4.7 if a good chip) at the same 1.35V. My chip (I got very lucky!) is about 1.21V for 4.6, 1.28V for 4.7 and 1.37V for 4.8 but I have seen others that do take around 1.35V for 4.5 (check out the G3258 thread, results vary quite a lot). While finding the max core speed best to leave uncore/cache at stock speed. I have always left power saving features like C states enabled.

With my motherboard I leave core voltage 'mode' set to auto but put in the figure manually for the volts which seems to work fine though it will probably vary with different manufacturer. Be sure to check out the haswell overclocking guide thread if you haven't already.

Seems like a great result with the C1 on temperatures though!

edit - Also not sure what you are using but note x264 stability test is recommended for finding best overclock on haswell. Doesn't give crazy temps and finds instability pretty quickly. Most of the time passing one loop which takes about 20mins was enough for everyday use and by adding +0.01V would have it very stable.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Is it better to have the PSU fan facing up or down? Planning to have a Cryorig C1, which as far as i've seen, is the tallest cooler that can fit in the sugo. What orientation of the PSU would i get better temps with?


----------



## Mang Keon

The trouble with the psu fan facing up in sg-05, is that the mesh above exposes the intake,.
Bad for accidental spillage. Maybe I'm too paranoid

If it's the other way, you may need AIO liquid cooler and put the rad in front.

You can rotate the case 90 degrees to the left just as I did on my mod.This way, the psu vents to the left-(if you do the fan facing outwards plus the C1.



On an asus board at least, you can orient the C1 with the pipes near the I/O shield.Doing that, C1 is out of the way of the psu for better air flow.

But here in my case,C1 is in the middle of the mobo since there's a lot of things going on at the front. Like I put the psu on one side, and SSD/2.5"HDD on the other .


----------



## HiddenFatKid

if I go liquid cooling, is it possible to fit an SSD and a 3.5" drive in the case?


----------



## Mang Keon

I'm not sure,but you can stick those drives on the side.
Depending on which AIO cooler Rad you use and the video card you put, you may have issues with the drive tray installed.

I'd go with C1 and just orient it so that it's airflow will not be blocked by the psu.Use the ODD tray as SSD/HDD bracket.

I used velcro to stick a dual 2.5" HDD tray-made by Phanteks. But you have one 3.5" so never mind that.


----------



## Mang Keon

Here is the more ideal way.. No modifications except replacing case feet to taller ones and stick those on the vga card side.(used to be the left side). Good luck.



Just get the cables out of the way for optimal airflow.

And by the way, if you have the modular sfx, the pp-05 set cables that is sold separately are more flexible than the ones that come with the SX-500LG.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I think I'm gonna stick with the regular orientation of the case, and the c1. I shouldn't have too much trouble if I use a card that's below the recommended height of the case, but I cut out a little part of the front to accommodate the length, I can still use the drive bracket?


----------



## Mang Keon

I don't think that would be an issue. I never had an issue and I have the *psu* behind/below that tray.









The max length of the card that would fit is 260mm.You may do a cut so you will have wiggle room when positioning your card.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mang Keon*
> 
> I don't think that would be an issue. I never had an issue and I have the *psu* behind/below that tray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The max length of the card that would fit is 260mm.You may do a cut so you will have wiggle room when positioning your card.


Awesome! Thanks for such awesome help! I never knew this little case could be modded so much! I'm definitely building in this next!


----------



## Mang Keon

Hey no problem.You're welcome.Please post pics when you get to build.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I definitely will! I'll be able to build as soon as my semester at college ends, so a month from now. I'll be browsing this thread for more ideas, and most likely I'll have some more questions (probably just sizing and compatibility questions) before i do build, I'll make sure to post here


----------



## Mang Keon

Finally got low temps after delidding .and changing the paste and relid.

Now its maxes at *61* on heaven benchmark/monster hunter online and max *71* *OCCT* 15minutes.
[email protected] [email protected]/7272 Cryorig C1 with PhanteksPH-F140HP fan

Quiet too.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Does anyone have pics of the cryorig c1 in the sg05 with the PSU's regular orientation?


----------



## cisys

Hi guys! Gonna join the SG05 club soon but want to make sure my parts will fit. How do you guys think about this build.

CPU: i5 3470
CPU Cooler: Stock
Motherboard: Gigabyte h77n wifi
Memory: corsair vengence 1600mhz 4GB x 2
Storage: Hitachi 1TB
Storage:
Video Card: Zotac / Leadtek's 970. Which would be better?
Case: SG05
PSU: Silverstone 450W

Thank you.


----------



## Nukemaster

Well the board has the same layout as the older H55n USB3 board so that works well with this case for sure. I quite like he power and sata over on the top side of the board like that.

Your video card is the shorter one right? The reference card would be a bit long.

If you plan any kind of aftermarket cooling in the future, You may want to ensure you have low profile memory.


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Well the board has the same layout as the older H55n USB3 board so that works well with this case for sure. I quite like he power and sata over on the top side of the board like that.
> 
> Your video card is the shorter one right? The reference card would be a bit long.
> 
> If you plan any kind of aftermarket cooling in the future, You may want to ensure you have low profile memory.


Yea, They are pretty short. both of them are 8", I just cant decide which to go for. both seems good. As for my memory, I will be using the corsair vengence 1600mhz. Will that be a problem?

What will be the maximum length of GPU that I will be able to squeeze into the case if I cut the front off? I am really liking the 970 STRIX from ASUS which is 11".


----------



## Nukemaster

The case stock listing is 10"

I am not 100% sure how far you can push it, but in this thread many users have cut to install longer cards for sure.

Maybe 10.5 give or take a bit. A user even cut the front to let an AMD card stuck out the front









The strix board is also taller than many others and this may lead to some issues connecting the pci-e cable(no to say one can not get *creative* about it.).


----------



## cisys

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The case stock listing is 10"
> 
> I am not 100% sure how far you can push it, but in this thread many users have cut to install longer cards for sure.
> 
> Maybe 10.5 give or take a bit. A user even cut the front to let an AMD card stuck out the front
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strix board is also taller than many others and this may lead to some issues connecting the pci-e cable(no to say one can not get *creative* about it.).


Thanks for the reply! I guess I might go with the Leadtek's 970 hurricane but I cant find much infomation about it, either that or the Zotac!


----------



## Nukemaster

Sometimes you can contact the company to get exact dimensions or other specs.

I contacted MSI to confirm my 650 ti would fit(the cooler made for an interesting fit).


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cisys*
> 
> Hi guys! Gonna join the SG05 club soon but want to make sure my parts will fit. How do you guys think about this build.
> 
> CPU: i5 3470
> CPU Cooler: Stock
> Motherboard: Gigabyte h77n wifi
> Memory: corsair vengence 1600mhz 4GB x 2
> Storage: Hitachi 1TB
> Storage:
> Video Card: Zotac / Leadtek's 970. Which would be better?
> Case: SG05
> PSU: Silverstone 450W
> 
> Thank you.


Sugo 05 Case is quite open - stock CPU fan is ok, but you will hear it. An aftermarket Fan with a lower dB output doesnt have to cost very much. Maybe dont buy it from the get go (boxed cooler costs nothing), but keep it in mind. Also - dont automatically go for the biggest coolers that are promoted in this thread and dont automatically go for closed loop cooler solutions - as the first may be potential higher dB (counterintuitive, but it happens) and the closed solutions bring no benefit if you arent overclocking (they arent more silent, they allow you to run higher clockspeeds at their "normal" dB level (they usually dont go easily below their "normal" dB design level).

Motherboard is where you can save, if you do some research. Most Wifi MBs are in the 100+USD range, but there are good MBs for this build for 75 USD and a wireless USB dongle costs 7 usd (if it doesnt have to be high performance, because the PC would be wired also).

SSDs are nice to have. Just saying. 128GB SSDs have become fairly cheap.

PSU is ok from a cost/performance factor, because you can buy this one bundled with the Sugo. There are other PSU options out there which allow for bigger fans which in this case is a positive, because the PSU fan will be a 80mm in a cramped design space.

Graphics card if it is a 970:

There are really only two options I am aware of:

The Palit GeForce GTX 970 JetStream and the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 (only newer production dates). Both fit within the Sugo 05, and have the largest fan diameters possible for this formfactor. The Palit gets a bit hotter which is not perfect, because in the end you will start looking into designing the fan speed curve in a way that the system becomes more silent. Both cards turn the fans of, when you are on the desktop or watching a movie (GPU accelerated decoding) - which is very important.

Both cards have coil whine - to a certain extend. Newer production date 970s are said to have a bit less of it - but there are differing opinions out there. If you are getting high amounts of coil whine in the current environment is a gamble - because its not only the graphics card its also the PSU - in combination, and even very expensive ones with constant lane performances seem to be affected. Again - as the Sugo 05 is quite an open case, Coil whine is very irritating. The only thing that helped for me (in new and demanding games) was to underclock my (Palit) 970 by 10% (can be done in software (I use EVGA Precision X 16)) - with that the PC became very silent even under load (target 1080p60 or 1440p30).

We have had some comments on the EVGA GeForce GTX 970 and coil whine - but sadly not under the same testining conditions, because the guy who promised those - flaked out - so as of now we have no direct comparison.

Also - the Leadtech does have coilnoise problems as well: http://www.tech-critter.com/2015/03/unboxing-review-leadtek-gtx-970.html and smaller fans (from the looks of it).


----------



## harlekin

Ok, the EVGA 970 has this problem:
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/evga-geforce-gtx-970-acx-has-misaligned-gpu-vs-heatpipes.html

And according to techpowerup is 5dB louder under load than the Palit (which tops out at 33 dB).
The Zotec is 2 dB louder than the Palit.

Although the Palit and the Zotec get 5°C hotter under max load.

And coilwhine is the big unknown.

edit: Subjective statement - for the Palit to become "silent" (not inaudible) (more a fan noise problem than a coil whine problem, but it depends on the game) in a gaming scenario (1080p60 or 1440p30 targets for current, more or less demanding games), I had to underclock it by about 10%. (From the factory overclocked state, using the EVGA Precision X 16 Software (Linked Power target and Temperature, prioritized temperature and moved both down - that way the GPU throttles automatically, when the target temperature is reached)), which loads up in the background in Windows - which works on the Palit just fine.

EVGA Precision X 16 is also a good tool to limit the framerate, if you dont want to do it with vsync. As I have a 60hz display (dont go by marketing lables for TVs, they ALL only accept 60hz input) i mostly use vsync (can be forced in the Nvidia Settings on a per game basis, even if the game doesnt support it).


----------



## Nukemaster

Coil whine is sometimes an interaction with the system's power supply as well. It does not hurt anything(simple a vibration from the high speed switching), but can be annoying for sure.

When I used to have a Sonata case, coil whine was dampened very well and I did not start to notice it until I got my Antec 900(because of the open nature).

It is a gamble for sure(sometimes you get almost non and others you may have LOTS of it.).


----------



## harlekin

Jep it is, although even the more expensive ones (PSUs) which measure constant power on their rails arent excempt from it - and (all PSUs to a varying degree) in the combination with the 970 seem to very likely produce the whine noise.

I just watched a very informative yt video, where someone tested one and the same 970 with two different PSUs on two different systems (motherboard).

Both coil whine on the 970 and the PSUs varied considerably, depending on the PSU - but in all cases the 970 produced some of it (when run against 3D Mark Firestrike, which I consider a good test for it (because it is low fps coil whine (audible at 60 fps and even slightly below)) - although in one case one of the PSUs was even louder (just coil whine, not the fan).

Both PSUs were "quality" PSUs from known brands.


----------



## CaptainZombie

I'm surprised more people are still buying the SG05 over the new SG13, any particular reasons or is the SG05 easier to get in your area?

I have the SG13, if my HDDs are getting close to 46-50 degree celsius mark do I have to worry? I really love the smaller footprint of the 05/13, but want to make sure I'm not gonna kill my drives.


----------



## 303869

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm surprised more people are still buying the SG05 over the new SG13, any particular reasons or is the SG05 easier to get in your area?
> 
> I have the SG13, if my HDDs are getting close to 46-50 degree celsius mark do I have to worry? I really love the smaller footprint of the 05/13, but want to make sure I'm not gonna kill my drives.


50c is warm for a HDD but some now have a max operating temp of 60c so guess it depends what drives you have. I would check on manufacturers site to check max temps.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyReZar*
> 
> 50c is warm for a HDD but some now have a max operating temp of 60c so guess it depends what drives you have. I would check on manufacturers site to check max temps.


I have 2 HDD's in there, one is a 128GB Samsung Evo SSD and the other one is a 750gb WD Black 2.5" HDD.


----------



## Nukemaster

How are the hard drives installed(the SG13 places them out of the air flow right)? Also remember most laptops have no drive cooling at all so a bit warmer should still live.

My drives in the SG05 run cool enough for me.
WDC Blue 2.5 is at 33 while recording/playing back tv.
WDC Red 3TB is sitting at 35.
My SSD does not report temperatures so I can not comment on it.

This system is not exactly loaded or anything and the 2.5 inch drives are stacked on the floor of the case.


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I'm surprised more people are still buying the SG05 over the new SG13, any particular reasons or is the SG05 easier to get in your area?


Cost and design.









The whole point of the SG13 was to "be able to use a normal PSU", but there is no need for it now with having the SFX-L formfactor available. The other great point is, that the 13 will fit a bigger (and currently better (more silent, during stock clock rates), because of thermals/fan/heatpipe design faults on several different current gen 970s) current graphics card.

Otherwise the 13s airflow probably isnt better, using a bigger diameter front fan (while still using the positive pressure cooling concept of the case) probably wont help. It is longer, its bulkier, it costs more, and no one needs to use the ATX form factor, so its conceptually a failure. Even without playing favorites here, I probably would still choose the 05 over the 13, for me and most folks.


----------



## harlekin

Just as an update - SFX-L is the way to go with this case.

https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=de&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.at&sl=sv&tl=en&u=http://www.sweclockers.com/recension/20036-chieftec-sfx-500gd-c-och-silverstone-sx500-lg-formfaktorn-sfx-l-anlander/6&usg=ALkJrhi5VjnNXE9DITqe4tHMv-OflOkWfg#pagehead

Both the Chieftech and the Silverstone are said to be much more silent then their normal SFX counterparts.

Also - when going for a fan - the SilverStone Argon AR06 still tops out at 28dB

http://www.pcgameware.co.uk/reviews/silverstone-argon-ar06-cpu-cooler-review/

on a non overclocked i5 or i7 (with 78°C (which is high, but still not even close to problematic) in Prime 95, but around 63°C during gaming). So check the noise output of your "prefered fan" again, before buying.

Edit: This review says 44 dB hrm... http://www.conseil-config.com/2014/test-silverstone-ar06/ edit: But then again, it also says on about the same level as the NH-L12, which then again - http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/corsair-h80i-gt-review,12.html is very low.
From my experience, at a tuned fan profile (about 1234 rpm in (normal) use if I remember corectly) it is very silent. 1234 rpm would be arround 50% fan speed and i thing I've set it to go to 60% under heavier load, and it balances itself out at that point. Never gets louder under normal use or gaming. Fan cuve jumps upward right after that, just to be save so I would hear it.

Edit: The AXP-100 Muscle is said to have a little higher cooling efficiency and a little lower noise level at basically the same price point. So maybe look at that one too.







(6 heat pipes into a low height cooler is something..







)


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Ok two questions:
1) For a cpu cooler, I've been looking at the Cryorig C1, I plan to be using an i7-4770k in my rig, and want to keep it as cool as possible. Are there any other performance-wise comparable cpu air coolers for that price range ($65.00)?
2) If using an MSI GTX 970, can i still fit the ODD bracket in the case? (Same goes for the shorter EVGA 970)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

1. Cryorig is as big as it gets. There's also the low profile Raijintek,noone has actually used one but it "should" fit theoretically.
2.The stock EVGA fits. The MSI should also fit,but it will be more of a squeeze if its the twin frozr version. You might need to dremel the front.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> 1. Cryorig is as big as it gets. There's also the low profile Raijintek,noone has actually used one but it "should" fit theoretically.
> 2.The stock EVGA fits. The MSI should also fit,but it will be more of a squeeze if its the twin frozr version. You might need to dremel the front.


With the MSI 970 would i still be able to get the ODD tray on?


----------



## bichael

Which MSI 970?

For the twin frozr a quick check suggests 26.9 x 14.1 x 3.5 cm so would need to dremel the front as max length is 26.2.

I don't think the HDD tray part of the ODD tray should be a problem as the lower part should be behind the gpu anyway. There would be a problem connecting the power leads to the GPU but probably you could trim away part of the ODD tray if needed.

However I think the main issue is that 14.1cm is very tall and I would be worried it may clash with the frame. I almost went with the MSI R9270x which is 12.9cm and understood this was already pushing it.

Edit - looking again the heat pipes are the tallest bit - so you would probably have to dremel the ODD tray to allow for those. The cover is shorter so may not clash, but no promises!


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I think I would go with the EVGA 970, unless AMD makes a big debut with the 380x/390x. There will be a sapphire r9 270 in there until i can figure what card to drop in there. Also, how good of cooling performance would i get out o Noctua's NH-L9i with an i7-4770k (barely overclocked if at all). I think I want to save space over the cryorig c1 for some more airflow, would i see big temp differences between the two?

EDIT: I was also wondering, if I put an h80i in the front, with the EVGA 970, would i still be able to fit an HDD under the h80i (or another 120mm aio cooler), and have room for an SSD somewhere? I could cut up the odd tray a little


----------



## Nukemaster

Once you place an all in one, The optical drive bay will be in the way(unless it is exactly 120mm, then you may have to cut some metal still.) and your hard drive has to find a new home too.

Some users have moved it down to the floor and it worked ok(let them keep the optical drive).

The hard drive hangs down pretty far in this case(3.5 bay).

I think the All in one would also be in the way of the longer video card, but would have to measure to be sure,

EDIT
This image shows how close the fan already is to the hard drive mount.


----------



## bichael

Yep, at 240mm my card (due to backplate) has a small clash with the 25mm case fan. The EVGA is 241mm so I believe would clash with even a 25mm thick AIO rad unless it was installed vertical - no more ODD - or offset to the side (if there is enough space on the otherside).

Picture below may give you an idea. My card is very similar in size to the EVGA 970.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I wouldn't need the ODD bay for an actual ODD, but for hard drive mounting. If I got an H80i, and there would be no ODD bay, would i be able to fit an HDD (the slimmer version HDD, not the older beedier versions), and an SSD in there plus an EVGA 970?


----------



## bichael

In which case I think it should all fit. The smaller 2.5" drives can be accomodated in a few locations with fairly minimal effort eg stuck to side of PSU / floor of the case or mounted to the case frame on the non-GPU side.

I would suggest maybe running your cpu with stock cooler for a while to get a feel for how it overclocks, how hot it runs etc. This may inform whether you go with an air cooler or AIO. Note the NH-L9i isn't recommended for more powerful CPUs (it's only rated up to 65W). There are other (and cheaper) options beside the C1 still though, even something like the Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet gives a significant improvement over stock cooler.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

The ODD doesn't interfere with GPUs but it does clash with AIOs.
You could probably fit a Noctua U12
Twin Frozr whilst tall,still fits,but the length is the bigger issue,you'll have to mod the front.


----------



## Nukemaster

Mounting 2.5 inch drives is easy enough for sure. as other have mentioned. I have had 2 stacked on a late screwed to the side of the case(3.5 inch hard drive screw holes) and currently have my 2.5 inch drives on the floor.

Side metal plate


Floor drive(I have another one strapped[allround] to the top of this location). This location may not work with all in one coolers however(the rad has end caps facing up and down).


For the fun of it.


My current setup. No all on one cooler making it not ideal if you NEED such a setup.


This case has undergone lots of changes to layout and some hardware swaps.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I think I'll stick with air cooling, if i'll lose that much space for my drives with an AIO. Would a Noctua NH-L9i work well with a i7-4770k or i5-4690k without any overclocks? I wanna keep it as cool as possible in such a tiny case while maintaining good airflow


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Without an overclock the L9 will be sufficient.


----------



## fireisdangerous

Looking to get the sg05 lite and just wondering if it fits a reference 780ti without any modding?

Thanks tony


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fireisdangerous*
> 
> Looking to get the sg05 lite and just wondering if it fits a reference 780ti without any modding?
> 
> Thanks tony


Modding required













*Build Log: *Link


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> I think I'll stick with air cooling, if i'll lose that much space for my drives with an AIO. Would a Noctua NH-L9i work well with a i7-4770k or i5-4690k without any overclocks? I wanna keep it as cool as possible in such a tiny case while maintaining good airflow


It may work but why limit yourself if going with a K processor? It's not like it is that cheap either.

If you want a compact cooler I would suggest checking out the Silverstone Argon AR06.

edit: AR06 as an alternatiive to the NH-L9i as at least it is rated for 95W. I would recommend something a bit bigger to give more of an improvement vs stock cooler like Zalman CNPS8900 Quiet, Xigmatek Janus, Sythe Big Shuriken 2 (check it wouldn't clash), Gamerstorm Gabriel, or of course the C1. There may be some newer ones I haven't heard of. Something with a 120mm fan can be a good option as there are then loads of options for changing the fan at a later date as well.


----------



## fireisdangerous

Thanks for th reply and the buid log. Im guessing that if you have 120m AIO installed at the front you can fit the tray that holds the 3.5 and 2.5 drive?

Tony


----------



## harlekin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Without an overclock the L9 will be sufficient.


Eh, ...

"This cooler is designed for less powerful CPUs. Noctua say that an 88W TDP processor like the 4690K is feasible provided that "...good case ventilation (is used), Intel Turbo Mode disabled and typical workloads only (not recommended for continuous 100% load on all CPU cores)."

http://www.silentpcreview.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=67932

Also - according to this website:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/cms/12732-cpu-kuehler-silverstone-argon-ar05-ar06/subpage-lautstaerke-bei-7-v-und-12-v-luefterspannung/

The AR06 cools only 2°C "worse" (according to this website it cools 2°C better... http://www.hardwareheaven.com/content/reviews/cooling/47386/silverstone-ar06-review ) than the L9a (which has a larger heatsink than the L9i), and is 3 dB more silent. Also, it can handle a 88W CPU without turbo disabled.

But then, the AXP 100 and even the AXP 100 Muscle should beat both of them by a slight margin.

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Thermalright-AXP-100-CPU-Cooler-Review/1758/6

So:

AXP 100 > AR06 > NH-L9


----------



## Allanitomwesh

All of them get decent temps though so none is necessarily "terrible"


----------



## Allanitomwesh

All of them get decent temps though so none is necessarily "terrible"


----------



## toyz72

first off i just wanted to say hi and thx for any help. i'm looking at buying this case for my wifes build,and i really need the slim drive. she will be needing it for school purposes.could you guys recommend a good slim drive/burner for this case,and maybe link the cable needed for it?

the build will be an amd 5800k,itx mobo,8 gigs of ram,ssd,and hdd. im thinking the 300w sfx psu should be more than enough?


----------



## Nukemaster

I have used a LiteON and a Sony optical drive in this case. The Sony was more quiet(I am guessing it did this by being slower when reading DVD's or CD's similar to what LG does).

The adapters are like this

http://www.ncix.com/detail/startech-12in-slimline-sata-to-c5-79252.htm?gclid=CIbY4vido8UCFQoKaQodfQEALg

You can get one piece adapters too, but I find them a bit bulky for this small case(works out well in slightly larger cases.).


As for power, You should be OK.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I have used a LiteON and a Sony optical drive in this case. The Sony was more quiet(I am guessing it did this by being slower when reading DVD's or CD's similar to what LG does).
> 
> The adapters are like this
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/startech-12in-slimline-sata-to-c5-79252.htm?gclid=CIbY4vido8UCFQoKaQodfQEALg
> 
> You can get one piece adapters too, but I find them a bit bulky for this small case(works out well in slightly larger cases.).
> 
> 
> As for power, You should be OK.


thx for the reply......i looked at both adapters. thx for pointing out the molex powered one


----------



## Nukemaster

This is why I picked the molex(LP4) one(I replaced the molex with a fan connector and replace the floppy connector on the power supply with a fan connector(*5 volt only this is VERY important*) to reduce cable clutter.).


You may see the SATA running back and forth on the side. I ordered a 1 foot and for something like 2 feet or longer(newegg).


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> This is why I picked the molex(LP4) one(I replaced the molex with a fan connector and replace the floppy connector on the power supply with a fan connector(*5 volt only this is VERY important*) to reduce cable clutter.).
> 
> 
> You may see the SATA running back and forth on the side. I ordered a 1 foot and for something like 2 feet or longer(newegg).


i run a node 304,so i understand you on cable management . i see your running a seasonic psu? i'd really like to have some options other than silverstone psu's.


----------



## Nukemaster

It is an FSP, They make some of SilverStones power supplies.

Seasonic does make a 300 watt SFX unit, but its fan sticks out the bottom. They have a 350 watt unit that has a rear fan as well.

My Silverstone/FSP unit has been going 24/7 for just sky of 5 years. I think it has held up well.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> It is an FSP, They make some of SilverStones power supplies.
> 
> Seasonic does make a 300 watt SFX unit, but its fan sticks out the bottom. They have a 350 watt unit that has a rear fan as well.
> 
> My Silverstone/FSP unit has been going 24/7 for just sky of 5 years. I think it has held up well.


thx for taking the time to help me out on this case. is this your psu?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817104075

and will this one work also?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151063

i must say...i like the fsp design better,but im sure they're both great. i just rather not pay the silverstone premium.

edit....nvm on the seasonic. it seems to be to tight of a fit for this case


----------



## Nukemaster

The power supply you linked seems to almost match FSP300-60GHS-R, but mine has no -r at the end.

The Newegg images are the exact same as my unit.

Mine was actually what the case came with before SilverStone sold the case without a power supply and before they placed a SilverStone sticker on them.


----------



## jhenrikph

Hello everyone. So i'm thinking of watercooling the CPU in a sg05. And i'm not sure about the clarence that exist at the front for fans before you reach the motherbord, so the idea i have might not work.

The idea i have is to either use one 120x60mm radiator with low fpi and a 25mm fan. Or one 120x30 rad with high fpi with two 25mm fans.

So the question i have is which rad would perform best? I'm thinking the fans could run at the same rpm in both setups and still get enough air through. 1 fan at low rpm for a low fpi rad, and 2 fans at low rpm for a high fpi rad.

Any thoughts on this would be greatly appriciated


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The power supply you linked seems to almost match FSP300-60GHS-R, but mine has no -r at the end.
> 
> The Newegg images are the exact same as my unit.
> 
> Mine was actually what the case came with before SilverStone sold the case without a power supply and before they placed a SilverStone sticker on them.


ill look a little deeper into the fsp. i might just have to make a post in the power supply section. i could always just go with the silverstone 300w......but knowing me ill end up with the 450 gold,lol. thx again for your time. ill stop back when i know more.


----------



## Nukemaster

When looking into the 450 gold, make sure you will have room for the modular cables.

I wanted to get the Gold(I mean how long will this power supply last? So far the caps look great), but the extra space for the plugs looks tight.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *toyz72*
> 
> ill look a little deeper into the fsp. i might just have to make a post in the power supply section. i could always just go with the silverstone 300w......but knowing me ill end up with the 450 gold,lol. thx again for your time. ill stop back when i know more.


If you value silence, and you don't need the watts, then I would recommend the Silverstone ST30SF above any other SFX PSUs. The 450W gold unit and the FSP based models (also Silverstone 450W bronze) all have audible fan noise at idle.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> If you value silence, and you don't need the watts, then I would recommend the Silverstone ST30SF above any other SFX PSUs. The 450W gold unit and the FSP based models (also Silverstone 450W bronze) all have audible fan noise at idle.


thx for the heads up. i've come to the conclusion that 300w would be more than enough for an apu ,ssd,hdd and 120 mm fan.


----------



## Nukemaster

For sure. Look what I am running on it









WiSK is right about the fan. I swapped mine years back. It is not silent, but not going to overheat either.


----------



## harlekin

Use the available SFX-L PSUs guys and gals. They are better in every way, they are silent in idle. It isnt that hard to understand.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> Use the available SFX-L PSUs guys and gals. They are better in every way, they are silent in idle. It isnt that hard to understand.


Dude, there's no need to be rude.

When @toyz72 asked for help with his wife's build, he mentioned components with low power requirements, and then the simplest and cheapest option is the ST30SF. It's just as quiet as the SFX-L units and no modding required to fit it with the optical tray.


----------



## harlekin

And just because "cheapest solution possible" was a dependency in this case, which is not visible in any of the replies themselves - we choose not to talk about the actual best solutions, which arent more expensive than any other SFX PSUs at all (the Silverstone 300W PSU bundled with the case might be cheaper, but only because it is a "bundle offer")?

From my point of view I only see people who advertise to others the purchasing decisions they have made, without any sort of reflection, if something has changed, or there are better options out there. And I dont like it.

(Yes - to use a SFX-L and a disc drive you will have to cut sections out of the SG05s drive bay holder. If you dont plan on using it, just remove it altogether.)

Not using a SFX-L in a Sugo05 at this point is less then optimal, because you are giving up on probably the biggest noise reduction that is left, for almost no additional cost, compared to any other aftermarket PSU.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> From my point of view I only see people who advertise to others the purchasing decisions they have made, without any sort of reflection, if something has changed, or there are better options out there. And I dont like it.


Since you mention it...

I don't see from your posting history that you have the Enhance-built Silverstone ST30SF model to compare with your Highpower-built Chieftec SFX-500GD-C, only that you had the bundled FSP-built 300W unit.

Which other SFX units have you tried?


----------



## harlekin

I've linked a test before. That showed noise levels (SFX-L (there are only two (?) on the market) vs. SFX). It has to be translated with google translate, but it is very much readable. I've tried the integrated 300Watt PSU that came with the Sugo05 bundle and the Chieftec SFX-500GD-C, the later one is noticeably more silent. But thats not my play. I'm suggesting people address the information that is already out there. I suggest everyone should put more time into researching the options out there, before just reiterating with whatever they went with.

Because if we are going with the mostly PR influenced notion of what to buy at this point, we end up with the SG13 - which is a case designed with entirely the wrong premise (ATX and go bigger when TDP cuts down significantly and SFX-Ls are available), a CPU cooler that is either AIO (and still loud), or from one of the major "buy us, we are silent" brands (and louder than it should be), coupled with a PSU that will be the loudest part within the system.

So at this point, I see the community failing on the three most important fronts of what should be recommended.

But more so - we are now recommending, that people should cut down on PSU spending and on the wattage available to them, to cut the noise level - which is just plainly wrong (better solutions are in the market already). So lets not do that.

I will not draw this out and make this a interpersonal thing - especially because people can inform themselves and I see more of the responsibility on their side than on the side of those who are giving recommendations. Its just that I hate seeing a support structure fail so comprehensively, because of marketing effects. If you are playing opinion leader, keep current, dont go by brand loyalty. Dont go by "what you bought". Thats all I'm asking.

Also - accept some criticism once in a while, without worrying about your perceived status. Also, If you do - dont make it your first reflex behavior.

Not directed at you or anyone specifically in here, but just as a general perspective. Reflecting on other things that happened today (entirely unrelated). Lets just say, I'm not in the mood today to see the "wisdom of the crowd" fail once more.









The joke is on me, really.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> I've tried the integrated 300Watt PSU that came with the Sugo05 bundle and the Chieftec SFX-500GD-C
> ...
> Dont go by "what you bought". Thats all I'm asking.


I am trying to point out that you are doing the same thing that you ask others not to do. On the other hand, I have recently built two NCase M1 rigs, one with an ST30SF and one with a SX500-LG.

You haven't tried the ST30SF, yet you dismiss it from being the quietest option. Maybe you didn't realise it's a semi-passive model. In the case of Toyz72 low power requirements, the ST30SF fan would never switch on. It wouldn't just be quiet, but *entirely silent*.

My mention of significantly lower price and not having to cut up parts the case, might not be relevant to you, but can be important to others.

In the situation where a graphics card is present, i.e. for higher loads. Then I _would_ recommend a SFX-L, and we can agree again.

Incidentally, there are at least seven options for SFX-L not just two.

Highpower SFX-L500GD http://www.highpower-tech.com/CA/product_page.php?class=20130625152157&id=20140707151110
Highpower SFX-L400GD http://www.highpower-tech.com/CA/product_page.php?class=20130625152157&id=20140707151019
Silverstone SX500-LG http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en
Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/silentstorm-sfx-gold
Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (Europe only) http://www.chieftec.eu/en/psus/smart-series/sfx-500gd-c.html
Scythe S500P (Japan only) http://www.scythe.co.jp/power/spkrg-s500p.html
Dirac Tesla Cube (Japan only, it's a SX600-G in a SX500-LG case) http://www.dirac.co.jp/tesla-cube-sfx-series/


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I am trying to point out that you are doing the same thing that you ask others not to do. On the other hand, I have recently built two NCase M1 rigs, one with an ST30SF and one with a SX500-LG.
> 
> You haven't tried the ST30SF, yet you dismiss it from being the quietest option. Maybe you didn't realise it's a semi-passive model. In the case of Toyz72 low power requirements, the ST30SF fan would never switch on. It wouldn't just be quiet, but *entirely silent*.
> 
> My mention of significantly lower price and not having to cut up parts the case, might not be relevant to you, but can be important to others.
> 
> In the situation where a graphics card is present, i.e. for higher loads. Then I _would_ recommend a SFX-L, and we can agree again.
> 
> Incidentally, there are at least seven options for SFX-L not just two.
> 
> Highpower SFX-L500GD http://www.highpower-tech.com/CA/product_page.php?class=20130625152157&id=20140707151110
> Highpower SFX-L400GD http://www.highpower-tech.com/CA/product_page.php?class=20130625152157&id=20140707151019
> Silverstone SX500-LG http://www.silverstonetek.com/product.php?pid=527&area=en
> Sharkoon SilentStorm SFX Gold http://www.sharkoon.com/?q=en/content/silentstorm-sfx-gold
> Chieftec SFX-500GD-C (Europe only) http://www.chieftec.eu/en/psus/smart-series/sfx-500gd-c.html
> Scythe S500P (Japan only) http://www.scythe.co.jp/power/spkrg-s500p.html
> Dirac Tesla Cube (Japan only, it's a SX600-G in a SX500-LG case) http://www.dirac.co.jp/tesla-cube-sfx-series/


Wisk, how's that 500-LG going for you so far? I've considered it but some of things I read on H forum had me iffy.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> Wisk, how's that 500-LG going for you so far? I've considered it but some of things I read on H forum had me iffy.


Maybe my ears are old and grizzled, compared to those on [H], but I don't really hear the fan unless I put my ear up against the panel. The mechanical 2.5" drive I do hear occassionally, despite the rubber mounts.

Still I'm going to try the Sharkoon SFX-L for the next rig because Phuncz spoke well of it.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> Maybe my ears are old and grizzled, compared to those on [H], but I don't really hear the fan unless I put my ear up against the panel. The mechanical 2.5" drive I do hear occassionally, despite the rubber mounts.
> 
> Still I'm going to try the Sharkoon SFX-L for the next rig because Phuncz spoke well of it.


I didn't hear anything with the 600w SFX but others have said they hear all kinds chirping, etc. The SFX-L though seems like a decent PSU.


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I didn't hear anything with the 600w SFX but others have said they hear all kinds chirping, etc. The SFX-L though seems like a decent PSU.


Yes I agree, I believe it's all subjective especially with fan noise. Some people are very sensitive and others are focused on other things to even notice. I for one have been fine even with the ST45SF-G 450Watt, quiet to my standards.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> I didn't hear anything with the 600w SFX but others have said they hear all kinds chirping, etc. The SFX-L though seems like a decent PSU.


I have my SX600-G in a [email protected] rig, it chirped the first 24-48 hours and I haven't heard it again since then. My theory is that the heat from constant use softens the hot-glue they use in PSUs to dampen the coil noise.


----------



## toyz72

i thought i'd stop back and let you guys know where im at. i did pick up the case,and will be ordering more parts this weekend.

i have decided to go with the silverstone 300w sff power supply,but im having a really hard time deciding on a disk drive.i'm thinking about this one? do you see any issues?

http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-Internal-Writer-GS40N/dp/B00ODDEGXW/ref=sr_1_4?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1432059667&sr=1-4&keywords=internal+slim+drive

or maybe this one?

http://www.amazon.com/LG-Electronics-Internal-Rewriter-GT80N/dp/B009F1E9G6/ref=sr_1_3?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1432059303&sr=1-3&keywords=internal+slim+drive

next up will be deciding on intel or amd apu.


----------



## Nukemaster

I have a preference for slot load, but with the SG05, the space around it may look strange for some users(does not bother me). At least with a tray it looks like it has a use









I also sometimes leave a disc part way in the drive for temporary storage(more easy with the slot load).


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I have a preference for slot load, but with the SG05, the space around it may look strange for some users(does not bother me). At least with a tray it looks like it has a use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also sometimes leave a disc part way in the drive for temporary storage(more easy with the slot load).


thx for stopping by. does the slot load leave a big gap around the edges? i'd really like the slot load,but i to am picky on looks. any chance you could post a pic?


----------



## Nukemaster

I had a user request a size comparison for the case so I have this image. My drive sits out a bit from the case too.



If you need closer, let me know.

I think some users had mentioned wanting to modify the optical drive cover to hide the drive. This would involve cutting a slot and lining it with some kind of material like the drive has(while this may not be required, it would look better).

The FT03 has no such issue because the case only takes slot load drives.


----------



## toyz72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I had a user request a size comparison for the case so I have this image. My drive sits out a bit from the case too.
> 
> 
> 
> If you need closer, let me know.
> 
> I think some users had mentioned wanting to modify the optical drive cover to hide the drive. This would involve cutting a slot and lining it with some kind of material like the drive has(while this may not be required, it would look better).
> 
> The FT03 has no such issue because the case only takes slot load drives.


that dont look to bad. i does look a little out of place,but i could live with that.


----------



## ppxfern

is there any version of gtx 980 that would fit sg05 without modification?


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppxfern*
> 
> is there any version of gtx 980 that would fit sg05 without modification?


simple answer is no, you need the SG13 for that otherwise its a simple dremel mod that turns the SG05 into a SG13


----------



## ppxfern

Thanks. Any guide to dremel?


----------



## Timstuff

Best advice I can give regarding dremels, is if you are going to be cutting through metal, don't get a cordless one. You're going to need more torque to cut through the metal on a case and the cordless ones just don't have it (I have a cordless one and I love it, but for a project I was doing I had to borrow a more powerful one from a relative).


----------



## Nukemaster

If you look back in this thread you will see images of the place to cut out.

Here is a link to one such post.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/920_40#post_23825060

It will burn out cutting discs rather fast, but is still faster than other ways of cutting(hacksaw blade comes to mind).


----------



## Timstuff

I've used an angle grinder to cut a PC case before, although I must say the experience of using it was a bit scary.


----------



## nisc

Does gtx 960 windforce (257mm) fit in sg05 450? I have one HD, no ssd and drive.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nisc*
> 
> Does gtx 960 windforce (257mm) fit in sg05 450? I have one HD, no ssd and drive.


I don't see why not, 6mm to spare. Should have great intake through the vents.


----------



## nisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WiSK*
> 
> I don't see why not, 6mm to spare. Should have great intake through the vents.


I found and bought an evga 960 mini itx in my country.

Has anyone let the HD lying on slim DVD space? I removed that little metal "door" to get more space to fit one 3.5 HD there.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Anyone else picturing that Radeon Fury in their case?


----------



## ppxfern

Should I go for gtx 980 with modding or wait for that "Nano"? How would their performance compare?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Anyone else picturing that Radeon Fury in their case?


I can imagine the *dual* GPU R9 Radeon Fury X in an SG05 along with that new SFX-L 700 watt. Now that will be a small package with a big punch!!!


----------



## armartins

Guys I need some quick help. I'm finding some inconclusive answers. Does the MSI GTX 560 Ti Twin Frozr II fit the SG06? Some reviews say it's 9" clearance, the manufacturer says 10" whith an "*". I know it's not the best design but it's a place holder card and I need to know if it will fit height and lengthwise before I pull the trigger (it's the version with USB3.0 and bronze 450W PSU included).

Info from Silverstone: Standard size long cards capable (10")*, width restriction-5.11"
Info from MSI (card dimensions): 9.37" x 4.37" x 1.46"

Thanks!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

@hyp36rmax jajajaja. So much win on that dual Fury.
@ppxfern get the standard fury,its short enough as well


----------



## Nukemaster

armartins,

With the power connectors on the front it may be a pain to connect, but it looks to fit.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1401891/sg05-build-questions-suggestions-built-thank-you/0_40#post_20295049


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> armartins,
> 
> With the power connectors on the front it may be a pain to connect, but it looks to fit.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1401891/sg05-build-questions-suggestions-built-thank-you/0_40#post_20295049


Thank you, +REP.


----------



## ppxfern

Can anyone predict how a fury nano performance would compare with gtx 980?


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ppxfern*
> 
> Can anyone predict how a fury nano performance would compare with gtx 980?


According to my crystal ball it surpasses it by 32,674% in about 58,36% of the AAA games =)


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Crystal ball has very detailed numbers ... this crystal ball running in your PC?


----------



## akromatic

funy nano....extremely skeptical about it.

if air cooled i doubt its performance is any good considering AMD's track record on power and heat. it watercooled you dont have enough 120mm fan slots for its radiator if you are already using an AIO water cooler.

its going to be an interesting challenge to the 970 mini


----------



## nisc

What are sg05 grids sizes?


----------



## armartins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Crystal ball has very detailed numbers ... this crystal ball running in your PC?


Yeah it's running in a Nano, I came from the future but don't tell anyone... oh crap... butterfly effect


----------



## Mack42

Fury X seems to have very long tubes. Can get tricky to fit into small mini-itx cases, despite its small card size. I think the Fury Nano is very tempting instead, unless its fan is too loud.


----------



## armartins

I was thinking the same... was contemplating the possibility of a NCase M1 with a Fury X and an AIO for the CPU I guess the GPU radiator will need to be mounted above the motherboard because of those long tubes...


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey guys, would a reference 970 fit in the sg05?


----------



## WiSK

@HiddenFatKid There isn't a reference 970, each manufacturer was free to use either the 980 PCB or adapt the 670 PCB.

But if you mean something like the EVGA 970 SC then yes at 254mm it fits in the SG05.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Nooooo I'm pretty sure there is, since I have one. The Best Buy exclusive Titan cooler 970. I have one in my Air 240 right now, but im looking to further downsize into this, I can dremel out the front if need be


----------



## hampurista

It's a special edition which was also for sale at OcUK and Caseking over here in Europe. They just dropped a Titan cooler on an 980 PCB, used 970 chip, pumped up some clock speeds and et voilà. As per OcUK it's 268.6 mm long (about 10.57 in) but no comment on whether that includes the bracket or not.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Do you think it'll fit? Also, if I throw an H80i in just push, would I be able to put a hard drive in the ODD slot, and my SSD connected to the bottom of the drive tray?


----------



## Nukemaster

All on one coolers normally require removing the optical drive/hard drive portion of the case for most users.

The top and bottom tank on the rad also need some room to sit in(thus removing the optical/hard drive bay). Running it sideways would limit video card installation room(and still require modification to the optical drive holder.).

SSD's and 2.5 inch drives can be mounted many other places in the case(metal sheet holding them on the side, over or beside the power supply) and even on the floor if you have room left(should be.).


----------



## HiddenFatKid

That's no problem! I've been looking at the Cryorig C1 also


----------



## Nukemaster

I recommend looking at the gallery on this thread because it may help you see some ideas for how to proceed if you do wish to try the H80i idea.

It is a small case, but some users have done some good cramming for sure.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I haven't been on here in a while, since i got the air 240, and thought that'd be the case for me, but it turns out it's still too big for me. I think Im just gonna go full air cooling for the sg05 build. I plan on getting a Cryorig C1 for the build, to save space so i can pop another hard drive in the ODD bay, and one on the case floor, and i already have a reference 970 to blast the heat out the back.


----------



## Nukemaster

Good option. I have had not issues with air cooling in the SG05 so far(no overclocking for my SG05 however.).

Air all the way. Love how this case is not too deep.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I think this case will be perfect for my dorm room machine. Dual monitors, a 970 and an i5 all packed in this little box. My only problem is the reference 970, I could try and trade it for another, smaller 970, but I absolutely love the look of this card. I can dremel out the front if need be


----------



## Nukemaster

If Nvidia's 10.5 inch is accurate and you cut the metal next to the fan it may just squeeze into the case.

Blower style coolers are recommended for this case anyway.

Check this out. The 780ti is supposed to be the same 10.5 inches long and it fit into jvill's case(pushing those limits).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/520_40#post_22863954


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Thanks! Looking at that, I may just go with the SG13 for ease of mind, and no dremelling needed to squeeze it in, and if Linus can get a titan X in there with his little clumsy hands, I think i can fit my 970 in there!


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Thanks! Looking at that, I may just go with the SG13 for ease of mind, and no dremelling needed to squeeze it in, and *if Linus can get a titan X in there with his little clumsy hands*, I think i can fit my 970 in there!












And they are about the same length I think.


----------



## Allanitomwesh

if its on a 980 PCB you need to chop the front


----------



## HiddenFatKid

If I use an H80i, and a reference 970 in this case (cutting the front, of course) will i still have teh ability to use the ODD tray to hold my hard drive?


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Sorry everyone for the double post! I've finally decided just to go with a Cryorig C1, so i can get that extra room under the drive bay for another HDD down the line, and no trouble with hoses!


----------



## Allanitomwesh

There you go then. With a H80 you would've lost the ODD anyway


----------



## slayersic

is there any chance we can fit any of the newer AMD 390/390x gpu on this case? my other option is the evga gtx 970


----------



## Allanitomwesh

All the 390Xs are too long


----------



## Lifeisgood

Well, hello everyone =]

First of all sorry for any grammar mistakes, English is not my primary language.

I'm Lifeisgood and i'm a proud owner of a SG05, he is not very beautiful i'm afraid, because i had to cut it in the front , to fit a 780 zotac inside of it, and of course it didn't fit very well xD.



But i'm very happy with this case, i work on a ship (merchant marine), and on my free time i love playing games on it, its so small and i can carry it in my backpack when i come back home, i never liked notebooks anyway and i love to be able to change the hardware, and have so much powerful hardware inside a small form factor.

I have this case for almost 2 years now, and i would like to thank all the people that contributed to this thread with information. I've read several times this thread to build my rig.

PS: the little pudge is to protect the baby. ^^


----------



## akromatic

just wondering is it possible to fit a asus 670 DCU2 and close the front properly?

i dont really want to cut my sg05 only to find out its a futile effort


----------



## Allanitomwesh

Some of the other 670s maybe,but not the DCU2.


----------



## akromatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allanitomwesh*
> 
> Some of the other 670s maybe,but not the DCU2.


hmm sounds right but here is where im confused

http://www.overclock.net/t/541767/club-for-those-with-beastly-matx-itx-rigs/4180#post_17571894

he mentioned he has a 670 DCU in the sg05 and it does look like a DCU but it doesnt look like one from the 670 or atleast doesnt look like the one i have

edit: to answer my own question is yes the DCU2 would fit "just" and its on the absolute maximum card size that would go inside a SG05


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Hey everyone! My SG05 came in today, and I'm ready to dremel out the front to fit my reference 970, does anyone have any tips, like what to avoid doing or anything?


----------



## Nukemaster

It is a hidden area so you do not even have to be too careful









Just make a cut exactly like what you see here and you should be good to go.

Get accustom to placing the card in, Even with cards that fit in the case sometimes it is a pain to fit. I have seem some users stick the card in from the fan opening(never did this my self because my case front is un modified since my 650ti fits[the MSI one so it is kind of a pain to get into place]). My 3mm green ones look like old router leds









On another note, finally got sick of the bright blue leds. I would have gone green, but they are nearly as blinding as blue in the nicer looking shades and I only have nice 5mm green leds(case takes 3mm).

They look orange in the picutre, but they are red










Edit and Lifeisgood,
You are crazy.....in a good way.


----------



## bichael

Speaking of bright LEDs I decided to disconnect myne on the front entirely but got hold of one of the below LEDs which plug directly to the motherboard. A cheap easy option so I thought worth sharing.
http://www.aquatuning.co.uk/modding/leds/8332/phobya-ledready-3mm-to-2pin-blue

So now my power light is in my res behind the fan so no more blinding light and more of a glow behind the fan - but I still get the flashing for standby which I missed when just using the LEDs that came with my CPU block off a molex. Will try to remember to post a photo when I get round to it.


----------



## Nukemaster

An easy solder free way to get an LED in the case connected to the board. Do post some images when you get a chance.

I just took the cabled from an old power switch(whenever I get rid of a case, I always take all the cables/leds/switches). The leds had been ordered online a while back for a good price(since motherboards limit current an resistor is not even needed).


----------



## Lifeisgood

Quote:


> Edit and Lifeisgood,
> You are crazy.....in a good way.


Thank you Nukemaster,
I'm happy you noticed


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Alright, so I started the build today, got the hole dremeled out just fine, im just having one problem of where to fit my 3.5" drive. I took out the drive bays entirely because they're taking up too much room. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Nukemaster

If you look back in the thread you will see some users have hung them from the other side of the case. I have mine right under the optical drive(flipped and screwed to it to make as much space as I could.).

Check this post for an idea.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/240_40#post_22280077


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I might use like 4 command strips, and stick it to the inside of the outer shell of the case, maybe that'll work


----------



## Nukemaster

Is the optical drive bay area empty? maybe you can make a bracket to stick it in that spot.

I just do not trust any adhesive/tape tape with something like a 3.5 inch hard drive(then again, I have seen some rather heavy coats on those command hooks.).


----------



## HiddenFatKid

I finished the build just in time for bed haha, the 3.5" drive is actually laying on the big nest of cables, with a command strip on top so it's firmly in place on the top cover, and the back of it is under the lip of the chassis crossbar, so it's not going anywhere!
So I guess I'm allowed to be in the owners club now?
Specs:
Reference GTX 970
I5-4670k
Cryorig C1
1 TB Seagate Barracude
256gb Micron SSD
Gigabyte GA-Z97N Wifi Mobo
Silverstone SX600-G Power Supply
All in the cozy SG05!


----------



## Nukemaster

Please post pictures when you get a chance.

I am not sure if they have a member list or not, but Welcome!


----------



## bichael

Pics sort of show how the LED inside the case looks (the power LED is in the res and there's another LED in the CPU block). It used to sit behind a semi open door in a cupboard but now I see it full on with the new TV unit the front LEDs had to go!

Incidentally the new TV unit worked out quite well as it has an almost purpose built area to put my external rad on one side









The second photo also shows some unfortunate dents in the speaker... even metal cones not being toddler proof!

And welcome HiddenFatKid, look forward to seeing some pics!


----------



## sircheddar

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TkYPTW

Just purchased these parts and am joining the sugo sg05 family! Is there any forseeable issues with this part selection?
I have read every page of this owners thread and I am still not sure if I will have issues with the PSU and heat levels. I have heard 1. That people often times have to get L connectors or cut their case to fit Sfx psu' s and connection with the motherboard. And 2. Will I have heat issues with the stock cooler on an un overclocked cpu and Asus strix 960 gpu which will probably be over clocked?


----------



## Nukemaster

bichael, Thanks for the pictures.

sircheddar, You parts look fine. The video card is a bit taller, but the case should have room for it without issues.

I sure hope that board comes comes with something like the Asus Q-connector because the front port locations are in an interesting place(at least for this case.).

I still love the H55n board layout for this case. All the cables are one the right side of the case.

Remember to post pictures of your new built.


----------



## sircheddar

Is It worth trying to find a h55 board?the board is already shipped ): ... And will I be able to manage the cables or should I return the psu for the modular gold one for 30 dollar more. This is my first build ever but I want the cables to be cleanly organized. I transport my pc a lot and the point of the small build is this. Can I spent enough time on cable management to make it CLEAN even with a non modular or is that plan fundamentally flawed. Also is there plastic ties or Velcro I should be ordering?


----------



## Nukemaster

No the H55 board is obsolete(first generation i3/i5/i7, yeah that old).

You will be able to make it work, just like other users have.

I am not 100% sold on modular power supplies in this case because the modular plugs may hit the optical drive holder(for my setup this is not good, but all systems are different).. If you are not using an optical drive, you can stash the extra cables on that tray.


----------



## sircheddar

Is there a way that I could lock them into place in the optical drive so that it looks very clean. Is there cable management kits or things I can use so that when I am transporting my pc the cords don't fall on my cpu cooler and things like that. No I am not using the optical drive. Also if it would be significantly better I'd be ok jumping on the modular psu, but I heard that the cables are way too long still. Sorry I know there is a lot on my mind I appreciate the help
Edit: I spoke before reading your comment again. Maybe the modular has Its disadvantages. Does anyone have experience with it.. Modular or non modular


----------



## Nukemaster

You can zip tie them to the tray.

I have never had cables move around.

My setup(cables never move thanks to a few zip ties). I removed the SATA cables from inside the power supply because for me the adapters allow custom cables lengths.









As you can see my hard drive makes modular a bad idea for me, but for you if the cables are short enough it would be ok.


----------



## sircheddar

So nuke, you had a non modular? That gives me a bit of hope as I have noted your case as one of the best cable managed. I am just anxious I think..


----------



## Nukemaster

Thanks for the cables complement









It is the stock 300 watt(going on 5 years) unit from when the case was first released. Again, I did remove some unused cables and also added a 5 volt fan connector in place of the FDD connector(I use it for my optical drive as the molex was too big to fit nice).


----------



## sircheddar

So by removing unused cables that basically means you cut them out at the stem so that they wouldn't be taking up space? How many of the cables from the non modular went unused? Half? Is there any that I can safely trim that I would never need?
Edit: I guess the 300 watt is modular and doesn't require the cutting ):


----------



## sircheddar

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TkYPTW

With this part list, does anyone know how many extra cables I will have hanging out of the psu, and how many will actually be used? And is removing any that will definitely not be used an option, with cutting and electrical tape?
Edit: and do any owners of this case have pictures of their build using non modular psu's?
Edit 2: and has anyone managed to use the stock 3.5" holder with the 450watt psu modular gold? without certain amounts of modification?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircheddar*
> 
> So by removing unused cables that basically means you cut them out at the stem so that they wouldn't be taking up space? How many of the cables from the non modular went unused? Half? Is there any that I can safely trim that I would never need?
> Edit: I guess the 300 watt is modular and doesn't require the cutting ):


I removed a single string of SATA cables. I did it from the inside of the power supply. I was swapping the fan anyway(and ran out a cabled to monitor the fans speed in Windows).

It is easy to stash those cables in the optical drive bay anyway. I would not recommend others cut cables because it is warranty voiding.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sircheddar*
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TkYPTW
> 
> With this part list, does anyone know how many extra cables I will have hanging out of the psu, and how many will actually be used? And is removing any that will definitely not be used an option, with cutting and electrical tape?
> Edit: and do any owners of this case have pictures of their build using non modular psu's?
> Edit 2: and has anyone managed to use the stock 3.5" holder with the 450watt psu modular gold? without certain amounts of modification?


See my first quote. Do NOT cut cables, you have room to hide them in the optical drive bay.

Your cable use

1 x 24 / 20-Pin motherboard connector（300mm） *Motherboard*
1 x 8 / 4-Pin EPS / ATX 12V connector（400mm） *Motherboard*
1 x 8/6-Pin PCIE connector（400mm） *Tuck it away*
1 x 6-Pin PCIE connector（400mm / 150mm） *Video card*
3 x SATA connector（300mm / 220mm / 100mm） *Hard drive*
2 x 4-Pin Peripheral connector （300mm / 200mm） *Tuck it away*
1 x 4-Pin Floppy connector（300mm / 200mm / 200mm） *Tuck it away*

Also found an interesting mistake on the Asus site

The cap label points to the inductor and the inductor label points to the caps

















*EDIT*

As for your question about modular power supplies

Check this
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/280_40#post_21427763

And this(in the gallery)
http://www.overclock.net/lists/display/view/id/3635655

Both have modular cables(both are custom cables too) and the optical drive holder, but without the 3.5 inch drive. It looks like it would be a tight fit unfortunately.


----------



## sircheddar

Put together my sugo sg05 today!

My parts...

http://pcpartpicker.com/p/TkYPTW

And a few pictures









Took the better part of a day but was exciting and not too hard. The picture is the interior before the GPU went in. Had a lot of fun, first pc I ever built!

Special thanks to nuke master for his great help!


----------



## -Leopold-

Heya, can anyone tell me if its possible to install a SFX-L PSU instead of a SFX? I'm thinking about a SST-SX500-LG.
Because 80mm Fans in a PSU seems creepy to me.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you can live without the optical drive bay(also holds the hard drives.) and find a way to mount your hard drive/ssd(the floor, hang it off the side for instance), that power supply should fit fine.

It is just deeper.

You may need to get creative with the cable management too.


----------



## -Leopold-

Thank you. I think that the SFX-L is better cooled by the 120mm-Fan and probably quieter. Dont know that, but i have read that somewhere.
I do not really need an optical drive, just looking around for a case as small as possible. Hope i can fit my ASUS GTX 660 OC in it.
So, all cases i've been looking on (Raijintek Metis, Cooltek Coolcube ITX, CoolerMaster Elite 110, SilverStone RVZ01) are for my taste a little big.
Additionally, all of them, except the RVZ01, are only able to fit smaller ITX-sized Graphics Cards with a maximum lenght of ~18cm (21cm for the CoolerMaster). So the SG05 looks very fine and is very small. Just want to put an i5-4460 in there with an Raijintek Pallas.
Is a Front 120mm intake good enough or need i to ghettomount some additional fans?


----------



## SuperbDevils

Hey Guys,,

I got SG05 (yeah!)
i really love this tiny case,

PLEASE answer this:

Q1:

anyone give me idea how LONG Grafic Card that i can FIT in this case with OR without MOD(by making hole in front case) and if i like to make a hole, please give me exact size becoz this gonna be my first MOD for this Case...

Q2:

If i go with GTX 970 mini, Gigabyte or ASUS.
is there any issue that i'll get. such dropping performance since i choose "small" card
and if i go with that is that possible to use small RAd like corsair H80 or other single 120mm RAd and keep my HDD and ssd bay?

and Why No one make Video about it, coz what i found in YouTube its Not that Awesome...

THX A LOT guys... (enjoy Modding)


----------



## Nukemaster

A1. Silverstone lists 10 inch MAX. It is still fun to get the card in, but can fit.

A2. Smaller cards should be ok. many reviews show them to work as well as larger counterparts. Remember the longer cards use the space for the blower.

The H80 is still a thicker(38mm vs 27mm) rad, but it could fit without the hard drive bay(Single fan due to space restrictions). The hard drive bay is just always in the way. Some users have dropped the rad lower to clean the 2.5inch portion of the bay.


----------



## SuperbDevils

any information about small card like this one

http://item2.gmarket.co.kr/English/detailview/item.aspx?goodscode=692444824

maybe have drop performance... like 90% or even 80%
thx for quick reply...


----------



## Nukemaster

If you look at this *review*, you will see the card should perform fine.

Please note some newegg reviewers have had bad luck with the card(but some new egg reviewers say the enclosure for my bluray player can not play bluray.....so yeah.).

Again the stock card is nearly as small, but uses the extra side for the blower.

Check out the board under the cooler on a normal reference 970.

Image from forum user DBEAU


----------



## SuperbDevils

ok,

i think i go with case mod, try to fit EVGA GTX970 for future water block so i can transfer to my other rig.
thx A LOT "NUKE" or should i call "MASTER"


----------



## Nukemaster

Make sure you check with the block maker's specs. Not all 970s use the same board.

The SG05 needs some work to get a liquid cooler into it for sure.

If you go with 2.5 inch drives, you can stick them in another location in the case(thus freeing up radiator room). Long video cards still hit the rad so you need to have a short enough card(or move the rad over with some kind of mod).

If you look at earlier posts, some users here place the fan outside the case(leaves more room in the case.).


----------



## JackieTran

What AIO cooler can I use that is small enough to let me use the hard drive cage?


----------



## Nukemaster

I do not think any 120mm units fit without some modding.

Lowering the radiator in the case may allow at least the 2.5incb bay to still work.

Even the thinnest rads are thicker than a fan and you still have to add a fan to it after.

Some users have mounted the fan outside the case to allow more room in the case.

You also have to watch out for video card clearance when dealing with all one ones because radiators are not square like a 120mm fan.


----------



## toyz72

i'm still working on getting parts...maybe 2 more weeks. hope to be updating soon


----------



## Keithie

Built my SG05 this week with these parts : http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/dVPJ4D ...pics :















Having now (bit late really!) read most of this thread I should have bought a 2.5" hdd instead of 3.5" (the old 2.5" is a salvage from 2012 as well as only being 250G) and also gone for the modular sfx psu to get the nice flatter flexier cables ... though my tdp is only 165W plus the stock cooler so probably 180W (so the 300w sfx psu should be enough...) (before I try to oc!)

My questions :

1. The 3.5" drive tray (which is kinda in the way but ok-ish for me) .. I was thinking of buying a piece of copper sheet and hammering into the approx shape of the optical drive tray (only the top bit, not the 2.5" bit below) as my 1tb 3.5" hdd is 25mm thick and wont fit into the ODD tray. Will copper be a good or bad choice for the material from a thermal point of view ... I was thinking it might help dissipate heat from the HDD quickly and be cooled by the stock case fan.

2. Case Fan - I was thinking of replacing the 120mm intake fan with a Noctua ... but cant decide between the NF-12 pwm (£15) and the NF12iPPC 3000 pwm (£18). For such a small cost diff the iPPC seems way better ... but I think I read that more airflow isnt necessarily more cooling and in some bizarre circumstances might mean less cooling (somehow!) ... tho I guess with PWM the iPPC will just have more power for when its needed?

3. Anyone know of any freeware that I can use to measure actual power consumption (before or after the psu) so I can try to figure out if oc will stress my psu too much

Any help much appreciated ... thanks !


----------



## Keithie

Oh...forgot to mention .... The SG05 is pretty much the same size as our toaster!

https://www.dualit.com/products/2-slice-newgen


----------



## Nukemaster

Keithie,

The system looks good.


----------



## Aldrik

I had the SG05 and decided to change to the SG13, while I like the SG13 I just don't feel the same accomplishment as I did with my SG05.

Modding it to hell to get all my parts to fit, I am thinking about buying another SG05 but maybe white this time.


----------



## akromatic

thats probably because the 13 is a premodded 05, it takes the fun out of modding out of it but is a neater solution considering the improvements are done at the factory


----------



## Nukemaster

The SG13 is good in many ways. Pre modded for fans, rads, video card and even normal power supplies.

Am i correct to assume the slight depth increase is just the case front being deeper? If I did not need a 3.5 inch drive or optical drive, I would get that case too(But still use an SFX power supply on a metal plate for more cpu cooler room.).


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keithie*
> 
> Built my SG05 this week with these parts : http://uk.pcpartpicker.com/p/dVPJ4D ...pics :
> 
> Having now (bit late really!) read most of this thread I should have bought a 2.5" hdd instead of 3.5" (the old 2.5" is a salvage from 2012 as well as only being 250G) and also gone for the modular sfx psu to get the nice flatter flexier cables ... though my tdp is only 165W plus the stock cooler so probably 180W (so the 300w sfx psu should be enough...) (before I try to oc!)
> 
> My questions :
> 
> 1. The 3.5" drive tray (which is kinda in the way but ok-ish for me) .. I was thinking of buying a piece of copper sheet and hammering into the approx shape of the optical drive tray (only the top bit, not the 2.5" bit below) as my 1tb 3.5" hdd is 25mm thick and wont fit into the ODD tray. Will copper be a good or bad choice for the material from a thermal point of view ... I was thinking it might help dissipate heat from the HDD quickly and be cooled by the stock case fan.
> 
> 2. Case Fan - I was thinking of replacing the 120mm intake fan with a Noctua ... but cant decide between the NF-12 pwm (£15) and the NF12iPPC 3000 pwm (£18). For such a small cost diff the iPPC seems way better ... but I think I read that more airflow isnt necessarily more cooling and in some bizarre circumstances might mean less cooling (somehow!) ... tho I guess with PWM the iPPC will just have more power for when its needed?
> 
> 3. Anyone know of any freeware that I can use to measure actual power consumption (before or after the psu) so I can try to figure out if oc will stress my psu too much
> 
> Any help much appreciated ... thanks !


Welcome to the club! I started out with a fairly similar build to yours but got carried away and ended up water cooling it after a few other upgrades... Some thoughts as follows.

A. You can easily swap your old 2.5" for an SSD when ready which will give a big performance boost.

B. Wouldn't worry at all about not having the modular PSU.

1. Not sure what you're trying to achieve. With your components I think using the 3.5" tray shouldn't be too much of an issue.

2. I think there are probably cheaper options, any decent PWM fan should be okay as it's only an indirect impact on temperatures - you would be better spending more on a cheap aftermarket cooler for the cpu. If that 3000 is rpm it definitely seems excessive for a case fan. I have had no problems using a scythe glidestream pwm that only goes to 1300.
edit - just saw another post which reminded me what may be the key issue - minimum speed. A 3000rpm fan may only go down to 1200 at which point the noise is still probably noticeable. Myne runs around 500rpm when the computer is idling.

3. Pretty sure your psu will be fine, shouldn't be a limit to your OCs. I think the only way to measure is at the plug with some sort of watt-meter.


----------



## Keithie

Thanks for the feedback....

I think my objectives are really twofold ...the first being to build a nice, small PC for a bit of CAD & gaming (Warcraft, Skyrim,Witcher 3 etc) ..th pe second being to have some fun with playing about with overclocking the g3258 and seeing if it really can kinda outperform the i7 4790k (for 25% of the price!)

Somy concerns are really heat and power...don't want to toast too much while messing about as it's expensive (new mobo needs new windows license without going down the slmgr.vbs -reload path which is kinda tedious as well as illegal).

So ..for the power ...as I understand it ..

G3258 has TDP 53w but if it gets really pushed it can get to 90degC , 4.7kghz and 120w draw (if you get a golden chip!)
Asus 750ti has TDP 60w but curiously has the PCIe 6pin power input ...but reviews seem to suggest it never draws more than 75W

Psu has 22a on the 12v rail so 264W available ...
But also case fan ..5w, mobo 30w, hdd 20w, CPU cooler 15w, ram 14w .. All TDP .... So it looks like vs a 300W psu with 22a 12V rail it might, in theory, if pushed hard get a bit marginal

Good idea about the plug-in thing to measure power ...I've now bought (ordered) a killa-watt thing that plugs into the wall to measure total power draw so I need to account for the power efficiency curve of the psu to calculate power drawn by the system on the other side of the psu ...but that's ok. Thanks for the suggestion!

For the heat ...again, research but not tested yet

CPU can get to 90deg (eep!) under full load and full oc (ie not the real world) and I guess the mobo wil be able to cook my breakfast as a result !... Looks, so far like it runs 15-20deg lower than CPU

So where I'm heading is wanting to OC for fun & gaming but not wanting to fry too much ...so testing air cooling limits (in what is definitely a small case!) is a start, then I'll see if I need water cooling. But if I need water cooling then ?I need to modify the drive trays ...hence the question about copper for a modded tray.

I've ordered a noctua nh-l9i now as well (another good suggestion...ty again!) so I guess that might be better than the stock CPU cooler that came with the g3258 ...so hopefully that will help too








I'll see how that goes then revisit then case fan.... Recognising your point about noise & lower rev limit (even for Pwm) ...though I'm not clear to what extent I can use bios to change the case fan speed profile for those with a lower rev limit?

Anyways .. Any other thoughts/experiences on heat management would be very welcome ....especially if anyone knows working tolerances for motherboard temp (Asus z97i-plus) ... the Asus mobo AI suite has a default (but adjustable) mobo max temp of 60deg .....but I wonder how high is still safe ?


----------



## Nukemaster

When you are testing, it may be a good idea to test some different configurations.

Power supply fan up cpu cooler fan down(default for it)
Power supply fan up cpu cooler fan up
Power supply fan down and cpu fan down.(I am not sure how much they will fight. it depends on the space you have)
Power supply fan down and cpu fan up. The power supply will be pulling the hot air out. Some users do not like this, but for my system it worked well.

For reference my system in the SG05 contains the following

Silverstone SG05 with FSP 300 watt SFX(Swapped the fan for something a bit more quiet, but I am not sure it was worth it. I think just cutting out the fan grille was worth it)
H55N USB3
i5 750(slightly undervolted, but I have no control over boost voltage) with Geminii S(NF P12 fan. I had to re drill the cooler bracket to move it over to clear the video card)
M4 128
WDC Scorpio Blue 1TB
WDC Red 3TB
MSI GTX 650ti (Cyclone II)
Sony slot load DVD drive.

My UPS has not shown it over 180 watts(Prime + Game).

Images of the build if it gives you any ideas.


The blue fan connector lets me monitor the swapped power supply fans speed(it is still under power supply control.).


----------



## bichael

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keithie*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback....
> 
> I think my objectives are really twofold ...the first being to build a nice, small PC for a bit of CAD & gaming (Warcraft, Skyrim,Witcher 3 etc) ..th pe second being to have some fun with playing about with overclocking the g3258 and seeing if it really can kinda outperform the i7 4790k (for 25% of the price!)
> 
> Somy concerns are really heat and power...don't want to toast too much while messing about as it's expensive (new mobo needs new windows license without going down the slmgr.vbs -reload path which is kinda tedious as well as illegal).
> 
> So ..for the power ...as I understand it ..
> 
> G3258 has TDP 53w but if it gets really pushed it can get to 90degC , 4.7kghz and 120w draw (if you get a golden chip!)
> Asus 750ti has TDP 60w but curiously has the PCIe 6pin power input ...but reviews seem to suggest it never draws more than 75W
> 
> Psu has 22a on the 12v rail so 264W available ...
> But also case fan ..5w, mobo 30w, hdd 20w, CPU cooler 15w, ram 14w .. All TDP .... So it looks like vs a 300W psu with 22a 12V rail it might, in theory, if pushed hard get a bit marginal
> 
> Good idea about the plug-in thing to measure power ...I've now bought (ordered) a killa-watt thing that plugs into the wall to measure total power draw so I need to account for the power efficiency curve of the psu to calculate power drawn by the system on the other side of the psu ...but that's ok. Thanks for the suggestion!
> 
> For the heat ...again, research but not tested yet
> 
> CPU can get to 90deg (eep!) under full load and full oc (ie not the real world) and I guess the mobo wil be able to cook my breakfast as a result !... Looks, so far like it runs 15-20deg lower than CPU
> 
> So where I'm heading is wanting to OC for fun & gaming but not wanting to fry too much ...so testing air cooling limits (in what is definitely a small case!) is a start, then I'll see if I need water cooling. But if I need water cooling then ?I need to modify the drive trays ...hence the question about copper for a modded tray.
> 
> I've ordered a noctua nh-l9i now as well (another good suggestion...ty again!) so I guess that might be better than the stock CPU cooler that came with the g3258 ...so hopefully that will help too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll see how that goes then revisit then case fan.... Recognising your point about noise & lower rev limit (even for Pwm) ...though I'm not clear to what extent I can use bios to change the case fan speed profile for those with a lower rev limit?
> 
> Anyways .. Any other thoughts/experiences on heat management would be very welcome ....especially if anyone knows working tolerances for motherboard temp (Asus z97i-plus) ... the Asus mobo AI suite has a default (but adjustable) mobo max temp of 60deg .....but I wonder how high is still safe ?






I got very lucky with my G3258. Got 4.4GHz on the stock cooler, 4.6GHz on an upgraded air cooler (could actually do 4.7 but was at the limits and noisy), and now 4.8GHz with watercooling (but I run at 4.7 now I'm in Singapore with 30oC ambient).

With air cooling temperatures would get into the 90s when running a stress test (x264). Generally always about 10oC lower when gaming or similar. I had come from a core2duo laptop which would run at 95oC sometimes just playing videos (and was still reliable after years of use) so I was probably more relaxed than most about letting temps get relatively high. Will be interested to see how you do with the nh-l9i. As mentioned above different setups can make a difference. My air cooler (gamerstorm Gabriel) worked noticably better sucking up than blowing down.

Never really worried about mboard temps, I think the fact the power draw is still lower than if overclocking something like an i7 helps, so no problems so far even on my B85i board.

Will be interested in seeing what your measured power is like with / without overclocks!


----------



## michaelcly

I'm about to upgrade to a Corsair H60 Hydro series. Or H50, I haven't decided. I won't have an issue with fit. My question is:

What's the best way to connect the pump? Do I plug it into the CPU fan connector on the MB? I'm concerned that it may run too slowly which I understand is not good for them.
Same for the case fan. The h60 has a four pin and the H50 has a 3pin fan connector.

Any suggestions for hooking this up?

The reason for my concern is I mostly boot to an OS that overrides any BIOS instruction for fan control.

Current SG05 setup:
GA-z77n-wifi MB
i7 3770K [email protected] OC
Silverstone 600W PSU
MSI-GTX760 Mini ITX GPU
CPU cooler - Silverstone AR06 low-profile
Scythe slipstream case fan
2.5" SSD
3.5" HD


----------



## Nukemaster

The fan should be connected to the cpu_fan header. The boards manual seems that it can control 3 or 4 pin fans. Many boards do not control 3 pin fans making them run at full speed.

It also has the option to Disable fan speed control on the Sys_fan header allowing that to be used for a pump.


----------



## Keithie

Thanks for the replies ...done some 'messing about' and got to 4.2ghz easily (stock is 3.2) with 42 ratio and 1.3v, 4.3 with some fiddling, 4.4 but not very stable (fails at 5-10 mins of prime 95 and lots of thermal throttling) and glimpses of 4.5ghz...not bad for a little cheap chip !

I'm going to swap the stock cooler fan upside down next (as suggested) to take heat up from the CPU and exhaust out through the psu ...might help with the throttling thing and will let you know if it makes much diff !

As for power ... At stock idle (3.2ghz...negligible load) the Asus ai suite says the CPU is drawing variously 5.1-6.2W ...while up at 4.350ghz (before throttling back and with 1.45v) it hits 66.4W! ... I guess with better cooling it might take more ...but a 60W extra draw is fun (TDP 53W) .... Though to be fair that's the Asus ai suite's perspective which may not be so reliable! (It also tells me that CPU is at 53deg while throttling ...but speedfan says the two cores are running 75-90 area !!...which kinda explains the throttling!!). Power meter (plug into wall type) is due to arrive later this week so maybe that will be a better guide !

What a fun combo of tiny case and over-performing chip !

(Oh ... Also the Asus ai suite lets me control the fans however I like so I put CPU cooler fan and case fan both on full while testing .. 2k & 1k rpm respectively)


----------



## michaelcly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> The fan should be connected to the cpu_fan header. The boards manual seems that it can control 3 or 4 pin fans. Many boards do not control 3 pin fans making them run at full speed.
> 
> It also has the option to Disable fan speed control on the Sys_fan header allowing that to be used for a pump.


Thanks Nukemaster. That helps-guess I better get out the manual. I'll experiment with disabling fan speed control on the sys header and see how it goes. Meanwhile, I'm rethinking the whole thing. The AR06 cooler i have has been sufficient until I got the MSI mini GPU. It raises the case temps under moderate loads. Under heavy loads, the CPU goes up 10 degrees higher than before, reaching 80.

The good thing is the GPU is so small I can put the 3.5" HD in front of it and fit a Corsair h60. But I'm not convinced I need it yet. I'm thinking if I flip the fan on the AR06, it may make up the difference. The H60 will probably be a little louder too. Then again, I miss tearing this down and making it better-my hands are starting to shake. I might just get the h60 because I have the $ and I want one. I like this little PC so much I sometimes just sit in a chair and look at it.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you find you video card increases the temperature in the case, you may be able to add a small(70mm seems to be the biggest that fits.)fan above the video card. sending hot air out of the case. If you look at this image, it would be in the bottom left side(I can draw it in, but I think you will see the only place a fan can fit







).









I had this with a Gelid fan(Silent 7), but unfortunately the fan failed in 5 months. I never bothered to replace it after, but I I find a quiet fan on sale I may go that route again.

I had 2 of those fans and was going to swap it, but I think the bearings just do not handle being horizontal well at all. My free SilverStone(Globe made that comes with the case) gave me years before failing in the same way(it owed me nothing after i filed it down to fit on my cpu cooler).


----------



## SuperbDevils

Hello guys,,,,

Please give me suggestions about psu,
I'm using SG05 but i feels like to upgrade my psu now,
Last time I bought gtx 970 but ended up in my wife pc bcoz not enough room in my SG05. That refference cooler its way to long without mod the case...
I'm looking for R9 390 from gigabyte since only 2 fans now. But again i feel uncomfortable with my psu now I'm using 450 from sliverstone 80+ gold, but I'm looking for other option like corsair or xfx or superflower (maybe) or any brand that posible for this case and R9 390 without mod the case or remove the hd cage...
And anyone here using 500w strider 80+ gold any problems like strider 600w?
And is that 130mm long its ok without have to remove the hd cage?

Thx again...


----------



## Keithie

I'm def not an expert but I have a couple of observations ...

1. Psu

It seems to me that sfx psu aren't so great ..if I built another mini itx I'd make room for a full standard psu and look at the jonnyguru site for reviews...for me I'd by an evga g2 or a seasonic x series ...but any tier 1 would make me happy ...or even a tier 2a









2. Gpu

If you're ok with a GTX 970 then there are a few specifically made for mini itx ...ie the same length as the board ...170mm
The two 970s I've heard of at 170mm are :

https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/gigabyte-video-card-gvn970ixoc4gd
https://uk.pcpartpicker.com/part/asus-video-card-gtx970dcmoc4gd5

But there are probably other 970s and at least a couple of 960s

Good luck!


----------



## michaelcly

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> If you find you video card increases the temperature in the case, you may be able to add a small(70mm seems to be the biggest that fits.)fan above the video card.


Never thought of that. I have an extra 92mm low profile Silverstone fan. Something to do tonight.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelcly*


Never thought of that. I have an extra 92mm low profile Silverstone fan. Something to do tonight.[/quote]
I do not know if you can get a 92mm in that space. Maybe at a slant you can.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperbDevils*
> 
> Hello guys,,,,
> 
> Please give me suggestions about psu,
> I'm using SG05 but i feels like to upgrade my psu now,
> Last time I bought gtx 970 but ended up in my wife pc bcoz not enough room in my SG05. That refference cooler its way to long without mod the case...
> I'm looking for R9 390 from gigabyte since only 2 fans now. But again i feel uncomfortable with my psu now I'm using 450 from sliverstone 80+ gold, but I'm looking for other option like corsair or xfx or superflower (maybe) or any brand that posible for this case and R9 390 without mod the case or remove the hd cage...
> And anyone here using 500w strider 80+ gold any problems like strider 600w?
> And is that 130mm long its ok without have to remove the hd cage?
> 
> Thx again...


Interesting, didn't realise there were any shorter 390s, 234mm is awesome! Could be my next upgrade when I feel the need!

Would have thought the Silverstone 600W SFX was the obvious choice or maybe the 500W SFX-L version. Should be just about doable on the 450W, maybe with no OC.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperbDevils*
> 
> Hello guys,,,,
> 
> Please give me suggestions about psu,
> I'm using SG05 but i feels like to upgrade my psu now,
> Last time I bought gtx 970 but ended up in my wife pc bcoz not enough room in my SG05. That refference cooler its way to long without mod the case...
> I'm looking for R9 390 from gigabyte since only 2 fans now. But again i feel uncomfortable with my psu now I'm using 450 from sliverstone 80+ gold, but I'm looking for other option like corsair or xfx or superflower (maybe) or any brand that posible for this case and R9 390 without mod the case or remove the hd cage...
> And anyone here using 500w strider 80+ gold any problems like strider 600w?
> And is that 130mm long its ok without have to remove the hd cage?
> 
> Thx again...


With this small case and power supply options I would get a 970 that can fit. You are taking about a card that most likely would have to work pretty hard to pull 170-180 watts. This is a good match to these types of systems.

This is based on power draw from current level cards.

This is not to say you can not get a 390 in that case if you wanted to.


----------



## michaelcly

[/quote]
I do not know if you can get a 92mm in that space. Maybe at a slant you can.[/quote]

Nope, didn't fit. You are right...70mm. I don't think it will make that much difference anyway. I flipped the CPU fan, PSU already facing down (I think it's supposed to be that way). Not a lot of difference to the CPU temps. But the GPU ran a little cooler.

Fan down: Unigine Valley, full screen 2560x1440, GPU=79, CPU=48
Fan up: Unigine Valley, full screen 2560x1440, GPU=74, CPU=49

Right now with 3 creative suite apps running, browser I'm typing into, MS Word, and some background music on, it's running around hi 50's, low 60s. That's too high in my opinion. I laid a 120mm fan on the top vent to pull, and I saw no difference. I turned it over and pushed air into the case and it dropped 8 degrees. ??? Now it's running at 50 degrees. This is how it typically ran before flipping the CPU fan. Guess I'll flip it back over.


----------



## Nukemaster

Yeah If a fan on the case pulling did not help, one inside will do nothing.

Maybe a better front fan would help pull air in.

Ght10 cut 3 holes in the back of the case under the power supply for 50mm fans. This may very well be a n option for you to get more air into or out of the case.

At the very least it is cool to see.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/240_40#post_22280077


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> With this small case and power supply options I would get a 970 that can fit. You are taking about a card that most likely would have to work pretty hard to pull 170-180 watts. This is a good match to these types of systems.
> 
> This is based on power draw from current level cards.
> 
> This is not to say you can not get a 390 in that case if you wanted to.


Yeah, agreed that a 970 is probably the more sensible choice. Would just be something quite satisfying about squeezing a 390 into an SG05 though - from memory i'm not sure there were any 290s that would fit even with modding. Might give it a go when I get back to the cooler climes of the UK (assuming alphacool do gpx blocks for it)...


----------



## SuperbDevils

Ok guys, thx for all reply.

So here the conclusion, since last time I ordered evga gtx 970 acx cooler but sadly the online shop give me evga gtx 970 with refference cooler and return my money with only said sorry no acx cooler available at this time







So,,,
I don't have any plan to get another gtx 970.

Now the only option is r9 390 8gb from Gigabyte.
The question is:

Q1:

As you know i got strider 450 80+ gold in my rig now, and another from fsp 300w same like NukeMaster.
I tried to count from pc partpicker site, my rig with r9 390 and other things that already there need about 430W. Is that OK with strider 450w 80+ gold?

Q2:

How about my fsp 300w can I use it with my gtx 970 since total power needed based on pcpartpicker site is 280W with all things.

Q3:

If i change my psu for extra room for r9 390 BESIDES silverstone 600w 80+ gold, is there any options that i can get, with only 100mm long...

Thx guys I really appreciate it,,,


----------



## Nukemaster

I am not 100% sure how accurate pcpartpickers power supply calculator is.

The 300 watt power supply has 264 watts @ 12 volts. Because of this not all power supplies have the same amount of 12 volt wattage. This makes generalizations of 400 watt or 500 watt power supply somewhat sketchy at best.

Here is an example of 2 650 watt power supplies. Check out the combined 12 volt of them.


A 970 is a good 160-180(factory overclocked) watt video card so the 300 watt us NOT recommended for that card. With a lightweight system and stock card you may pull it off, but I can not recommend it because I do not want you to build something that may not work.

A 390 can be over 250 watts(can even push 300 because I do not think it monitors like Nvidia cards do at this time.). It is a rather hungry card at times.

I am not sure what is the best power supply for your system, but do note that Silverstone seems to rate some units at 130mv ripple(that is actually slightly outside the ATX specs). I would not use them at full load for this reason.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperbDevils*
> 
> Ok guys, thx for all reply.
> 
> Q1:
> 
> As you know i got strider 450 80+ gold in my rig now, and another from fsp 300w same like NukeMaster.
> I tried to count from pc partpicker site, my rig with r9 390 and other things that already there need about 430W. Is that OK with strider 450w 80+ gold?


The ST45SF-G is rated for 37A / 444W on the 12V. I would guess okay with everything at stock clocks (or even a slight underclock to be safe?) - though obviously it's close and I'm no expert. Guess another risk is even if it works fine the psu fan could end up quite loud if it's sitting at near full load.

Based on TDPs seems to be okay - 275W for the r9 390, say 100W for the cpu, should leave enough spare for the rest (assuming as it's an itx build there aren't too many components).

Only looked at one review but the max system load was about 370W and that was with a 5960x. Not sure to what extent the numbers are averaged though and so whether there are higher peaks.
http://uk.hardware.info/reviews/6163/17/amd-radeon-r7r9-300-series-review-r7-370-2-and-4gb-r9-380-2-and-4gb-and-r9-390-and-390x-benchmarked-testresults-power-consumption

Just found the below where someone asked the same question. Seemed about the same conclusion.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1565997/r9-390-on-silverstone-st45sf-g-450w-80-gold

Edit - just looked and it notes 120mV ripple - would be interested to know why that's a problem and what the risks are.


----------



## Nukemaster

The ripple should be mostly filtered out by the VRMs(they are after all dropping the voltage quite a bit.) on the card, but anything that actually uses 12 volts would see more ripple than the ATX specs call for. Worst case I would guess instability, but either way it is not ideal.

It is not a good sign and something like a digital multi meter will not see ripple because it is generally too fast to see.

For an idea of power spikes involoved in running a video card check this out. It is all over the place, but the average is what you expect. Many power supplies handle this with ease(those that do not will shut off most times), but this is also why companies recommend having much more than required(and to compensate for some of the cheaper units on the market).


More here.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-970-maxwell,3941-12.html

That much change over such a shot time and users wonder why the coils whine


----------



## Keithie

Better late than never my plug into the wall power meter turned up ..

On full CPU fan and case fan speed (2.5k & 1.1k rpm) power taken by overall system :

Base g3258 speed (3.2ghz) & idle : 32-34W
Base speed (3.2ghz) & full load (prime95) : 60-62W
Max comfy OC (4.2ghz, 1.325v) & idle : 42-43W
Max comfy OC (4.2ghz) & full load (prime95) : 90-92W (cores at 65-70deg according to speedfan
Gpu essentially doing very little (TDP 60W)

(Using Gpu moderately (skyrim gaming) with OC 4.2 but not full load (CPU or Gpu) shifts power draw on plug side to 110-125W)

Obviously these are the amounts the psu is drawing so the amount the machine is taking (pre psu efficiency factor) is far less than I feared at my max comfy OC

TDP (according to partpicker) :

CPU : 53W
CPU cooler : 15W
Mobo : 30W
Case fan : 5W
Ram : 14W
Hdd : 15W
Gpu : 60W
Total : 182W

So my worries about the sst-st30sf being too weak are unfounded









Thought I'd share !


----------



## Nukemaster

Those are great numbers.

My i5 750 was pretty good for its time, but things have become even more efficient.


----------



## Keithie

Another question...

I've been trying to learn about sm951 ssds ...the type that can plug into an m.2 socket ...and it looks like some folk are able to use them as boot drives and indeed, since they come in sizes up to about 500G, as their only drive!

Seems like a great way to save space (no more 2.5" or 3.5" drives) ....but of course for mini itx m/boards the m.2 port (if there is one) is on the underside of the board (it is on my Asus z97i-plus)

So I was wondering if anyone with an sg05 has been able to use one of these with any success ?

(Or indeed if anyone knows whether they could work properly on mini itx boards!)


----------



## esseun

I've had this build for almost 3 years now - recently RMA'ed the motherboard so thought I'd snap a few pictures while it was open.

Specs
=====
Intel Core i5-2500k
2 x 4gb Samsung DDR3 "Magic Ram"
Plextor 256gb ssd
Zotac GTX570
Silverstone SFX 450W V1

Cooling
======
Asetek 760GC CPU + GPU Liquid Cooler (120mm x 50mm Radiator)
Gentle Typhoon AP-15


----------



## Nukemaster

That is a clean setup with the 760GC.


----------



## bichael

Knowing there was the Gigabyte 390 that would fit got me looking at 290s - they seem to be available used for a pretty good price especially on the reference versions (circa £150). While I think they would all be too long with the cooler the PCB itself is around 267mm, so as I would be using with a waterblock anyway I think it should fit - though it would mean cutting the front panel that would at least give me a project









I decided to open my case to get a feel for how it might fit - luckily as I found my gpu was drooping much more than I thought and there was some pretty scary bending of the motherboard going on. Put an old RJ45 adapter to good use so all okay now, no prizes for spotting which is before and after!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keithie*
> 
> Base speed (3.2ghz) & full load (prime95) : 60-62W
> Max comfy OC (4.2ghz) & full load (prime95) : 90-92W (cores at 65-70deg according to speedfan


Thanks for sharing the numbers, nice to see the G3258 not drawing huge amounts when overclocked, I had always wondered how much difference it makes - 30W for a 1GHz OC is pretty good! May have to treat myself to a power meter as well.


----------



## harlekin

@Nukemaster: Very interested in the 70mm fan option above the GPU.

- When you had it in - if you still remeber it, what differences (temperature wise) did you notice.

- I'm also pretty sure my mainboard has no fan connectors left - do you have any pointers on where to get the power from (a splitter I suppose) and If I should splice the main case fan or the cpu fan?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Would you be able to fit an R9 390 into the case? I already have a window out of the front cut out to fit my reference 970


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harlekin*
> 
> @Nukemaster: Very interested in the 70mm fan option above the GPU.
> 
> - When you had it in - if you still remeber it, what differences (temperature wise) did you notice.
> 
> - I'm also pretty sure my mainboard has no fan connectors left - do you have any pointers on where to get the power from (a splitter I suppose) and If I should splice the main case fan or the cpu fan?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


I had it to help remove heat from my video card. I forget the exact difference.

You can just place a fan on top of the case give you an idea of how much it would help. When I had my 5770 in the case, it shot all the heat out the back so it was a nice idea(but loud under load).

I do not think it changed cpu temperatures because my fan points up into the power supply.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Would you be able to fit an R9 390 into the case? I already have a window out of the front cut out to fit my reference 970


Maybe Gigabytes shorter 390, but most others seen too long.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Thanks! I was asking, because im upgrading from 2 to 3 monitors, and i can deal with a 970 for now, and just lower the settings a bit, and I'll just upgrade to a 980ti sometime in the future! I wasn't sure how the 390's would fit


----------



## michaelcly

Got my new Corsair h60 hydro cooler and ready to install. Need a bit of advice please:


I'm using a push and pull fan. A Scythe Slipstream 800-933 rpm (super quiet) and a Noctua NF p12 running at 900 rpm. Hoping this will be quiet and cool. Do you think it will move enough air t o cool good?
The bigger question: When I put the back plate on it's really loose. I've read that it will tighten up when I mount the top bracket. Is that for real? I have rubber washers from the back plate of the Silverstone AR06. Should I use those?
Edit: forgot to ast this: The threaded holes in the radiator have fins right behind them. Do I need to avoid these? The screws will go about a 1/16 past the hole if I don't use some sort of spacer.

Solved this: My SG05 w GA-Z77n-Wifi Now has a working H60 hydro cooler. What a difference. Quieter and cooler. What I learned:


Adding the pull fan added little but noise.
I replaced the noisy stock Corsair fan with a Noctua running at 1200 rpm. This thing is quiet!
On 77series GA Mother Boards, There is only two ways to mount the pump to the CPU. Otherwise the copper base rests on capacitors. I did it wrong the first time and am lucky nothing got damaged.
The base plate is meant to be loose until you mount the pump to the CPU. You have to be careful to orient the back plate the right way. It only fits correctly one way.
You can find mounting screws for Corsair radiators at your local HW store-standard American thread 6/32 machine screws in varied lengths.

So, Running Abobe Creative Suite, I went from 45 to low 30's degrees C. Under load (Geek Bench 3 and LuxMark GPU/CPU) high 50's tops. I'm satisfied with that. Mild OC ads about 5 degrees. I love this little case and the components I'm using.


----------



## valevergonzo

Hi There, I have a m.2 drive on my h97i-plus. As you mentioned, it is installed on the underside of the motherboard. It is the only drive I have as it is 500gb which is a lot more than I use. I am using a m.2 850 evo instead of the XP941 or SM951 as I feel that it is fast enough for me (for now







) I didn't have much trouble installing windows on it, but I did have to install it from a thumb drive and I had to change some bios settings, mainly disabled CMS.


----------



## PriestOfSin

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487136

Can anyone confirm if this will fit in the SG05BB without modification? I'd also like to use a 120mm AIO cpu cooler, if possible. Newegg states the length of the GPU is 10.1''.

EDIT: Also, no plans on using the HDD racks or ODD rack, if that matters.


----------



## bichael

Got myself a plugin power meter to check if running a R9 290 (water cooled so length should just be okay if cut the front panel) on a 450W psu is going to be a good idea so thought I'd share some numbers.

My G3258 at 4.7GHz is at 1.28Vcore (I got lucky!) and my 270x has locked voltage with overclock to about 1160. Small pump and four fans plus a couple of 2.5" disks. Some quick tests show max measured wattage at the wall of;
Idle, around 50W
CPU loaded with XTU stress test, around 120W
Firestrike, around 230W
XTU + Valley together, around 250W

So I think that shows that even with a big OC the pentium is pretty efficient. So given potential TDP difference between 270x and 290 of around 120W seems I should be okay on 450W PSU.

Only thing holding me back now is I don't seem to be able to find my dremel to cut the front of the case...


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Got myself a plugin power meter to check if running a R9 290 (water cooled so length should just be okay if cut the front panel) on a 450W psu is going to be a good idea so thought I'd share some numbers.
> 
> My G3258 at 4.7GHz is at 1.28Vcore (I got lucky!) and my 270x has locked voltage with overclock to about 1160. Small pump and four fans plus a couple of 2.5" disks. Some quick tests show max measured wattage at the wall of;
> Idle, around 50W
> CPU loaded with XTU stress test, around 120W
> Firestrike, around 230W
> XTU + Valley together, around 250W
> 
> So I think that shows that even with a big OC the pentium is pretty efficient. So given potential TDP difference between 270x and 290 of around 120W seems I should be okay on 450W PSU.
> 
> Only thing holding me back now is I don't seem to be able to find my dremel to cut the front of the case...


Agreed the Silverstone 450 Watt is a very stout PSU. Although I've since transferred my build from my SG05 to an Elite 130 all the components work very well together with an overclocked i7 4770K @ 4.3ghz (1.25V) and a GTX 780Ti @ 1175 mhz (Mild OC). Of course fully liquid cooled. A larger PSU would truly unleash the beast in my system though. That's the game we play when it comes to SFF though. Compromises


----------



## esseun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> That is a clean setup with the 760GC.


Thanks - I've had it for 3 years and other than the motherboard RMA it is quite a nice setup.

I'm running prime95 and the CPU is maxed at 64C.


----------



## SuperbDevils

Hey guys,

Just sharing i got another 970 for my sg05 and my old fsp 300w bronze( yes it is work after full one hour prime95) with my g3258 16gb ddr3 840pro ssd and 4tb wd red... max temp 65c
This one its super deal only 300.000kwon or about 252usd new but old stock.


----------



## Nukemaster

Remember that poor old power supply has only 22amps(264 watts) on its 12 volt rails. I would not push any hard clocks on it.

Prime loads just the cpu and your cpu is very power friendly at stock speeds for sure(leaving the required extra for the video card). Loading the video card will bring things closer to max.

I am not saying it is now going to work. On paper my 650ti + i5 750 should be cutting it close too, but it never passed 180 at the wall if I trust my ups.


----------



## SuperbDevils

Yeah i know that...

But while i'm waiting for my new psu or new case maybe, still can't decide which way to go...








I'll let you know after...

Thx nuke


----------



## PriestOfSin

Ended up going with the Zotac 970, since I never figured out if the EVGA one could fit without a backplate. It was my second time working in this case, and it went quite a bit smoother this time around, now that I've actually got some experience with it.






Overall, very impressed with the Zotac card. It doesn't run as cool or quiet as the EVGA one I had previously (it lives in the wife's PC now), but the overall size of the card is impressive! I'm glad I went with this one instead of the Gigabyte or ASUS 970 itx cards, especially since I got this one for $269.99 over the weekend.

Sorry for the potato pictures, but my good camera is about two-hundred miles away from me at the moment.


----------



## HiddenFatKid

Is the silver plater that goes on the back of the case an adapter for ATX psu's?


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HiddenFatKid*
> 
> Is the silver plater that goes on the back of the case an adapter for ATX psu's?


ATX PSU's will not fit in the SG05 without modification.


----------



## Nukemaster

Yeah, This case is pretty small so ATX power supplies can be added[MOD] at the expense of cpu cooler space(you may also loose the optical drive/hard drive bay if it does not stuck out the back).


----------



## bichael

My 390 is now in! Considering I haven't used a Dremel for about 10 years I was happy how smoothly it went. Slot at the back is for water pipes. Still waiting for an 'upgrade kit' so I can put my GPX waterblock on. Running ghetto style with the fans zip tied to the side of the case for now!
(Note the front isn't clipped on in the last shot to make space for the fan cable, it does clip on with the card in so can confirm reference length 290/390 pcb fits - which would mean the turboduo card should fit as think it's the only one where the cooler isn't longer than the pcb)

Question - what's the best arrangement for the front filter now the bracket is chopped off? Thinking a new magnetic one may be the best bet.


----------



## Nukemaster

Well that is something to see.

Making the most of the space you have.


----------



## Danskim

Besides water cooling, are there any GPU coolers that can fit inside the SG05?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danskim*
> 
> Besides water cooling, are there any GPU coolers that can fit inside the SG05?


Welcome to the club!

Not sure I follow the question though? There are lots of gpus which fit if that's what you mean, mainly just extra long cards that don't.


----------



## Danskim

Sorry I wasn't clear enough. I was talking about aftermarket GPU coolers. Some are way too big to even consider, and the smallest, modern looking one is the Arctic Accelero Mono Plus which also doesn't fit.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danskim*
> 
> Sorry I wasn't clear enough. I was talking about aftermarket GPU coolers. Some are way too big to even consider, and the smallest, modern looking one is the Arctic Accelero Mono Plus which also doesn't fit.


Yeah not something I've looked at or seen anyone do before but suspect height and depth would both be issues with something like that. I did look at the Arctic Accelero Hybrid previously which I think could be a good option for the SG05 (the hybrid-iii looks like a decent improvement over the ii version as the back plate part gets much smaller so should be less compatibility issues).


----------



## UKmitch86

Hi all. First post - looking to see whether there's a more reasonably priced DVD burner for the SG05. Only thing I guess I'm really concerned about buying non-Silverstone is whether the black fascia plate actually fits nicely into the front panel.


----------



## Tibovation

Heya all.

I got fed up with these ridiculous prices in laptops, so I decided to build a semi-portable PC.
Id like to build a nice small, portable, good value, but not too expensive little machine. Mostly used for 1080p (opt1440p) Gaming (modern games like Fallout 4, Crysis, other Shooters, etc) Digital painting (Adobe Photoshop)

SO far this is what I put together:

http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Tibovation/saved/FMgMnQ

PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4WCZNG
Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4WCZNG/by_merchant/

CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($200.99 @ SuperBiiz)
CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($60.89 @ OutletPC)
Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($114.99 @ SuperBiiz)
Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Amazon)
Storage: Sandisk SSD PLUS 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon)
Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($299.99 @ Micro Center)
Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($75.65 @ SuperBiiz)
Total: $900.49
Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-28 13:20 EST-0500

I am in Central Europe by the way, not US.
I am inexperienced in this! I researched for the last 3 days, a ton of hours. I would like to ask your advice.

Is there a way to make this cheaper with still having similar strength, better value? Because I am almost at the price of laptops now, whic is the opposite of my goal. I am trying to get down to $750-800 but I see that impossible so far, unless I can find second hand parts.

Will temperatures be fine with this build?

If I order these components, can I just build it, or do I need some extra components? (trays, cables, cooling paste, etc)

Will I be able to connect DP port display?

Is this motherboard good enough? Wifi is important to me, is this integrated good enough, or can I just plug in a wifi card, into this motherboard? Should I use another MB?

Since last years, I have very bad experiences so far with Gaming PCs in terms of smoothness, I owned an y510p 750m SLI laptop before, but that was a waste of money too, I sold it right away, even when I had good FPS(60+), everything was stuttering, and it just wasn't smooth for the eye (unenjoyable really, especially with shooters). Can I expect a build similar to this to be smooth?

Thanks a ton for the help guys!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tibovation*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Heya all.
> 
> I got fed up with these ridiculous prices in laptops, so I decided to build a semi-portable PC.
> Id like to build a nice small, portable, good value, but not too expensive little machine. Mostly used for 1080p (opt1440p) Gaming (modern games like Fallout 4, Crysis, other Shooters, etc) Digital painting (Adobe Photoshop)
> 
> SO far this is what I put together:
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/user/Tibovation/saved/FMgMnQ
> 
> PCPartPicker part list: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4WCZNG
> Price breakdown by merchant: http://pcpartpicker.com/p/4WCZNG/by_merchant/
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-4690 3.5GHz Quad-Core Processor ($200.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> CPU Cooler: Noctua NH-L12 37.8 CFM CPU Cooler ($60.89 @ OutletPC)
> Motherboard: ASRock Z97E-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1150 Motherboard ($114.99 @ SuperBiiz)
> Memory: Crucial Ballistix Tactical 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600 Memory ($87.99 @ Amazon)
> Storage: Sandisk SSD PLUS 240GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($59.99 @ Amazon)
> Video Card: EVGA GeForce GTX 970 4GB Superclocked ACX 2.0 Video Card ($299.99 @ Micro Center)
> Power Supply: Silverstone Strider Gold 450W 80+ Gold Certified Fully-Modular SFX Power Supply ($75.65 @ SuperBiiz)
> Total: $900.49
> Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available
> Generated by PCPartPicker 2015-11-28 13:20 EST-0500
> 
> I am in Central Europe by the way, not US.
> I am inexperienced in this! I researched for the last 3 days, a ton of hours. I would like to ask your advice.
> 
> Is there a way to make this cheaper with still having similar strength, better value? Because I am almost at the price of laptops now, whic is the opposite of my goal. I am trying to get down to $750-800 but I see that impossible so far, unless I can find second hand parts.
> 
> Will temperatures be fine with this build?
> 
> If I order these components, can I just build it, or do I need some extra components? (trays, cables, cooling paste, etc)
> 
> Will I be able to connect DP port display?
> 
> Is this motherboard good enough? Wifi is important to me, is this integrated good enough, or can I just plug in a wifi card, into this motherboard? Should I use another MB?
> 
> Since last years, I have very bad experiences so far with Gaming PCs in terms of smoothness, I owned an y510p 750m SLI laptop before, but that was a waste of money too, I sold it right away, even when I had good FPS(60+), everything was stuttering, and it just wasn't smooth for the eye (unenjoyable really, especially with shooters). Can I expect a build similar to this to be smooth?
> 
> Thanks a ton for the help guys!


Options for reducing cost;
Go with a non-Z motherboard, eg B or H (as you have a non-K processor advantage would be minimal anyway)
Go with a cheaper CPU cooler (you could give it a try first with just the stock cooler as a start)
Go with 8GB Ram instead of 16GB (not really any games which benefit from 16 as far as I know)
Go with a cheaper GPU - while this will obviously give less performance a 970 is arguably overkill for 1080p. Something like a 960, 380 or 380x should still be very good for 1080p but cheaper.
Go with the Silverstone 450W bronze PSU rather than the modular gold version.

Other notes;
Temps should be fine (the challenge might be more in terms of noise depending how sensitive you are to that)
Shouldn't be any extra cables or anything needed
Wifi coming with the motherboard should be fine (just check it has AC or whatever you need to match your router's max performance)
You might want to check out the SG13 if you haven't already, if you don't want an optical drive it represents a somewhat more up to date version of the SG05.

Enjoy and welcome to the club!


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UKmitch86*
> 
> Hi all. First post - looking to see whether there's a more reasonably priced DVD burner for the SG05. Only thing I guess I'm really concerned about buying non-Silverstone is whether the black fascia plate actually fits nicely into the front panel.


I used an old blu-ray drive from my laptop. Was easy enough to find a fascia online that was a reasonable match.


----------



## Tibovation

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Options for reducing cost;
> Go with a non-Z motherboard, eg B or H (as you have a non-K processor advantage would be minimal anyway)
> Go with a cheaper CPU cooler (you could give it a try first with just the stock cooler as a start)
> Go with 8GB Ram instead of 16GB (not really any games which benefit from 16 as far as I know)
> Go with a cheaper GPU - while this will obviously give less performance a 970 is arguably overkill for 1080p. Something like a 960, 380 or 380x should still be very good for 1080p but cheaper.
> Go with the Silverstone 450W bronze PSU rather than the modular gold version.
> 
> Other notes;
> Temps should be fine (the challenge might be more in terms of noise depending how sensitive you are to that)
> Shouldn't be any extra cables or anything needed
> Wifi coming with the motherboard should be fine (just check it has AC or whatever you need to match your router's max performance)
> You might want to check out the SG13 if you haven't already, if you don't want an optical drive it represents a somewhat more up to date version of the SG05.
> 
> Enjoy and welcome to the club!






Ok, so I changed the motherboard to a non-Z version, that is also cheaper.

*Motherboard: ASRock H170M-ITX/ac Mini ITX LGA1151*

And also changed the processor to a Skylake one, that is also cheaper.

*Processor: i5-6400*

Now I gotta use DDR4 RAMS, but thats okay, because there is not much difference in price, but much more feature, and better performance. I need 16GB for my Adobe Photoshop usage.

*RAM: Corsair Vengance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4-2400Mhz*

I also changed the case to SG13B because of the good reviews it got. Approx. same price.

*Case: Silverstone SG13B*

I know the VGA would be a great place to cut costs, but I really dont want to go lower than 970 because:
- for me its always the VGA which becomes bottleneck as time passes
- much easier to sell the whole build later

What I am really unsure of, is

1, Can I use SFX PSU in the SG13? Because I read that it is designed for ATX sized PSU.

2, Can I just throw in the cheapest 450-500W PSU, I found one for $5...yes.. -> 5 dollars....Or is this a really bad idea? If its a bad idea I also found a Corsair CX430 for $50, but thats only 430W, I gues that 20W wont make a diff.

3, Is there a way to create a Display Port on this machine?

4, Can I connect 2 displays somehow? EDIT: Yes, 970 has 2 DVI ports.

5, i5 6500 3.2Ghz is almsot the same price as i5 6400 2.7, and that is a big 0.5Ghz jump there. Will I be able to cool the i5 6500 aswell? If yes, I think I should aim for that.


----------



## bichael

Skylake is a good call especially if it's coming out cheaper.

1. Yes there are adapter to fit SFX psus is the SG13. Pretty sure one would come with either the psu or the case. ATX will be cheaper but SFX will give more space for cpu coolers so bit of a balance. The sfx-l 500W silverstone would be a good fit but not sure what the price is like.
2. Not a good idea. If you go ATX I would have a look on this site as there are some threads with recommended psus. (For SFX then all silverstone units are pretty good anyway). Anything over 400W would be fine in terms of output - you could probably get away with 300W but no point pushing it.
5. Get the faster one if price is similar. They have the same TDP so cooling should be similar.


----------



## Tibovation

Thanks a lot for the help! I think I am set for now. I can't wait to build it and use it!


----------



## UKmitch86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I used an old blu-ray drive from my laptop. Was easy enough to find a fascia online that was a reasonable match.


Thanks Bichael - I have one in external caddy, I'll try to utilise that one.

Failing that, I can try to buy fascias that fit before buying the drive.

It's a tray-type, not a slot-loader, hopefully the fascia doesn't get stuck on the front of the enclosure, I don't fancy getting the dremel out for something that's in plain sight.


----------



## Nukemaster

The opening on the SG05 is large enough to make sure no drive will ever get stuck.

My Sony drive is not quite a match. I am trying to remember how close the LiteOn one I has was.
This picture kind of over exaggerates the color difference compared to my eye.


EDIT.

With a tray type, You may be able to attach the stock optical drive cover to it. That would blend very well, but you would have to deal with ejecting(this would be fine in Windows, but outside you would either need it to be able to push the button it self or something). People used to stealth normal optical drives on desktop PC's this way for years. Normally foam mounting tape held while letting the cover rock enough to push the eject button when the corner was pressed.


----------



## NFSxperts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> My 390 is now in! Considering I haven't used a Dremel for about 10 years I was happy how smoothly it went. Slot at the back is for water pipes. Still waiting for an 'upgrade kit' so I can put my GPX waterblock on. Running ghetto style with the fans zip tied to the side of the case for now!
> (Note the front isn't clipped on in the last shot to make space for the fan cable, it does clip on with the card in so can confirm reference length 290/390 pcb fits - which would mean the turboduo card should fit as think it's the only one where the cooler isn't longer than the pcb)
> 
> Question - what's the best arrangement for the front filter now the bracket is chopped off? Thinking a new magnetic one may be the best bet.


You can add a foam filter inside the front panel of the SG05. There's space behind the mesh to put a 120mm filter.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1300645/official-usff-sff-club/160#post_20186651


----------



## scorps777

has anyone used an R9 Nano in this case? i am torn between this and the ASUS GTX 970 SFF card but concerned about the bad reviews on the noise levels of the R9. if anyone can comment on this case with the R9 Nano, then that would help me make a decision.

FYI, reason I am going for the SFF cards is due to a CPU cooler I have so I need a shorter vid card.


----------



## hers

I'm trying to cut down on PC related stuff taking up my space so I've got all these wires left over from my SG05 build plus some sleeving and shrink wrap. Anyone in EUROPE who wants it for €10 (packing shipping driving to post office not making money here) let me know and I'll send it you.

If someone further away wants it I doubt it worth it with Italy's expensive shipping costs













Sold to hampurista.


----------



## hampurista

Just sent you a PM.


----------



## nisc

My SG05 cover (top) is getting very hot, especially on the left side (GTX970 side).
Where I live temperature gets 40ºC on summer.
Any tips to improve air flow in SG05 to lower GPU temp?

Sig: evga 970 / i5 4440 w stock cooler / 3,5" HD / SSD / intake front cooler.


----------



## Nukemaster

If you have a blower style cooler, just increase the fan speed a bit.

In 40c weather things are going to be noticeably warm for sure.

You may be able to place a fan under the vent over the video card in the back to remove air and see if this helps or not.

My case is warm(but not hot) near the back even at low load and it is only 21c in this room.

*EDIT*
Removing the front filter may help with air flow, but you would have to ensure the system does not get too dusty. Trust me it will get dusty even with it.


----------



## nisc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> If you have a blower style cooler, just increase the fan speed a bit.
> 
> In 40c weather things are going to be noticeably warm for sure.
> 
> You may be able to place a fan under the vent over the video card in the back to remove air and see if this helps or not.
> 
> My case is warm(but not hot) near the back even at low load and it is only 21c in this room.
> 
> *EDIT*
> Removing the front filter may help with air flow, but you would have to ensure the system does not get too dusty. Trust me it will get dusty even with it.


It's very hot, It could burn my finger.
I'll try to place a fun under the vent over the video card.


----------



## bichael

Just to add to the above airflow will be better if you were able to swap the 3.5" for a 2.5". There are 4Tb 2.5" drives available these days (Seagate/Samsung)! Other thing to test would be having the PSU fan down vs fan up. With a stock cooler and high ambient temps I'm thinking fan up may work best for you. A better intake fan will help as well, what are you using at the moment?

It will get hot though. The back of my case gets hot and I'm 'only' in about 30oC.


----------



## bichael

So I have got my Alphacool GPX block on my R9 390 now but having an unexpected problem...
Due to the thick back plate there is a clash with the case front panel where there is extra plastic which holds the metal mesh in place. Looking at it I think I should be able to remove the plastic along one side and the mesh should still be held firmly enough. Question is how to do so? Worried that if I go at it with a dremel the heat will end up showing through on the front. Could try with a kinfe but it's fairly thick plastic.

Any ideas?

Fall back option may be to try and get hold of an SG06 front panel as guess that wouldn't have the same issue though not sure where I would get one.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> So I have got my Alphacool GPX block on my R9 390 now but having an unexpected problem...
> Due to the thick back plate there is a clash with the case front panel where there is extra plastic which holds the metal mesh in place. Looking at it I think I should be able to remove the plastic along one side and the mesh should still be held firmly enough. Question is how to do so? Worried that if I go at it with a dremel the heat will end up showing through on the front. Could try with a kinfe but it's fairly thick plastic.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Fall back option may be to try and get hold of an SG06 front panel as guess that wouldn't have the same issue though not sure where I would get one.


You may be able to sand it down. It would be slow, but should reduce the chance of heat buildup. I would at least take out any larger parts with the dremel.


----------



## bichael

Good old dremel got the job done. Heat wasn't much of an issue at all apart from very locally to where I was cutting/sanding. Did it at pretty low rpm and went fairly slowly which may have helped. Looking from the front you wouldn't know anything had been done, happy days!


----------



## Nukemaster

Looks good.


----------



## KorbenDalllas

Hello!

Thought I'd share a SG05-USB3.0 build from mid 2014. Requirements were small, light, portable, optical drive & mild gaming. I tried to select a mobo that had cable headers which would minimise airflow impedence from the front fan (i.e. no cables in front of RAM). It also turned out halfway through selecting the parts most were coloured black, so I kept the theme going were I could. Added screw mounted case feet along with black nut covers to hide the screws. Proved to be _very_ tight between optical drive and the ST45SF-G modular PSU. Running a few cables under the mobo helps with this case.


----------



## bichael

I'm using a similar filter on the front. Was using it while considering options for putting one in after modding my case to fit my 390. Having it on the front is so convenient though and think it looks okay so will probably just keep it like this. It's the Silverstone magnetic filter.


----------



## kaspar737

Any recommendations for a CPU cooler for SG05 (82mm or shorter)? I'd like some suggestions from both water and air. Thanks!


----------



## S3B4N

Hello,

I am moving to SG05 Lite very soon and I would love to join the club asap








However, I am wondering if Noctua NH-L9x65 would be a good choice for i5 4670 non-K - this is the only thing I need to figure out before I start transfering my components.

Currently im on CM Elite 130 with H80i, but Im preety sure that will not fit with the metal plate which goes on top for the slim optical drive and ssd's and I dont want to use any velcro straps to mount my drives.

Looking for a piece of advise on that.


----------



## Kenny Tacos

So basically the heat gets sucked out of the CPU cooler through the power supply? Correct me if I'm wrong. Any issues with that airflow design?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaspar737*
> 
> Any recommendations for a CPU cooler for SG05 (82mm or shorter)? I'd like some suggestions from both water and air. Thanks!


Most single 120mm liquid coolers will fit, but you will loose the Optical drive and Hard drive mounts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I am moving to SG05 Lite very soon and I would love to join the club asap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I am wondering if Noctua NH-L9x65 would be a good choice for i5 4670 non-K - this is the only thing I need to figure out before I start transfering my components.
> 
> Currently im on CM Elite 130 with H80i, but Im preety sure that will not fit with the metal plate which goes on top for the slim optical drive and ssd's and I dont want to use any velcro straps to mount my drives.
> 
> Looking for a piece of advise on that.


The case has threaded holes on the side that can be used to mount 2.5 inch drives on a metal plate. If you look back in this thread you will see some users have done this.

Image from ataryens (*Link*)









Image from WiSK (*Link*)









I had a metal plate holding to stacked 2.5 inch drives for a while.









mounting a drive on the floor can also be done by drilling 4 holes. You may have to remove that standoff for the never publicly released card reader accessory.

















You can also stack drives as long as you have room.









3.5 inch drives can be mounted hanging from the side rails in the case(requires some drilling or maybe using a similar plate to mounting a 2.5 in drive).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenny Tacos*
> 
> So basically the heat gets sucked out of the CPU cooler through the power supply? Correct me if I'm wrong. Any issues with that airflow design?


Many users flip the power supply, but mine acts as an exhaust an so far it has not been an issue.
I had no other option, but to let the power supply remove some heat.









The case still has a vent on the back of the panel on the cpu side that should let air from the 120mm fan leave either way.


----------



## S3B4N

So there is no chance in hell that I would fit H80i without loosing the upper optical drive cage? Thats a dayum shame, but what air low profile cooler I would need to get to at least save the upper cage without the 3,5" add-on on it and have decent air cooling? Im gona use 2xSSD. And also for memory I am gonna have G.SKILL DDR3 8 GB 1600MHz DUAL RIPJAWS X CL7.

Rest of the stuff im putting in my SG05 Lite build:

ASRock B85M-ITX
i5 4670
GTX 960 WF2 OC
SSD 840 EVO + 850
SST-SX600-G


----------



## Nukemaster

With a fair amount of low profile coolers, it will be best to look at the stores you shop at to see what you can get. Even the 3.5 should fit with any cooler that does not hit the power supply.

It only gets to be an issue if you try to cram 2 3.5 inch drives in the system.









Have a look around this thread to see what users are fitting in the case(remember it has to clear the video card, but with your board that may not be an issue.).

I have a GeminiiS, but that thing is long off the market and had to be modified to fit.

Ripjaws X are a bit tall for many low profile coolers. I had to remove the heatsinks to get my closest stick to fit.


If you can fine something lower profile it may be worth it.


----------



## S3B4N

Would Noctua NH-L9x65 be a good choice for 4670 and SG05 Lite? From what I see, there should be no problem with ram or VGA.

Or what would be the best cpu low profile air cooling for sg05? Back in the days before I started shrinking to itx from full sized atx I had NH-D14 and I basicaly felt that Noctua is the strongest on cpu cooling. Is it still as it used to be, Noctua is the best or is there something better?

Ive read the motherboard compatibility for Noctua NH-L9x65 and Asrock B85M-ITX is totaly compatible. I also read TDP guidelines and it is said that should be OK as long the case have decent cooling and my TDP is 84. Hope that by decent cooling they mean vents that are on Sg05...

Im also thinking about Silverstone Argon AR06 - seems to have more cooling potential (95W) than Noctua :O


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Or what would be the best cpu low profile air cooling for sg05?
> Im also thinking about Silverstone Argon AR06 - seems to have more cooling potential (95W) than Noctua :O


The AR06 and NH L9x65 are small coolers, they would probably work fine and obviously very compatible. So for a non-K cpu they could be a decent choice as a sort of quieter version of a stock cooler.

The SG05 can take up to 82mm tall coolers which is pretty decent though so for better cooling (if that matters?) I would look for something with a bigger fan. The Scythe big shuriken 2 is meant to be pretty good but not the most compatible depending on motherboard etc, or something like the bequiet Shadow Rock LP maybe. I had the Gamerstorm Gabriel which worked great for the price (particularly after a fan upgrade) though not the most widely available. Have a look though this thread and on the web for mitx cooler roundups to find some of the options.

I think general consensus is that the Cryorig C1 is one of the best coolers you can fit in an SG05 - squeezes in a 140 fan! Probably overkill for a non-K cpu depending on the price you can find it for though.

Note that for 2.5" drives it is possible, though not the most elegant, to fit two in the 2.5 drive bay as long as they are slim units (which most ssds are).

Hope you enjoy your SG05!


----------



## S3B4N

Gonna check Cryorig compatibility with G.Skill Ripjaws X and ASRock B85M-ITX or gonna look for ram that is low profile, but I am looking for absolutely the best thing possible for SG05 when it comes to cpu cooling - money is not a problem.

I just wanna make my SG05 Build and the only thing holding me back is lack of confidence that I am getting the best possible components.


----------



## Nukemaster

If one was not overclocking the Noctua would be fine.

I to agree it is a quieter cooler version of the stock cooler.

The one thing that catches my eye is the slots on the cooler that hold the fan on. They have a second set that looks like a normal 25mm thick fan would fit. That would be interesting for sure. It could also just be a design/style idea(I can not be 100% sure).

*EDIT*
Looks like 25mm thick fans do fit. I wonder how much this improves performance.
https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/noctua-launches-nh-l9x65-a-65mm-tall-small-footprint-heatsink.36/


----------



## S3B4N

I will go with Cryorig C1 after all. Did all the research and It will be good with GSkill RipjawsX.

If by overkill bichael ment to say its gonna cool locked 4670 better than noctua then I like the idea. The lower the temps the better.


----------



## hers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel 4330 i3
> Corsair 8GB 1600
> Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
> GTX 750ti
> SFX 450 PSU
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> WD 1TB
> 
> My CPU with stock cooler is between 30 and 66. My GPU 23 to 53! The GPU plays all my games at high/ultra. It's WAY quiter gaming than my tower was. A bit louder at idle.
> 
> Boots in about 10 seconds, and I can move it around so easily.


Over a year later and Id like to put a 970 in. Do you guys have any recommendations?

And do you think the i3 4330 will bottleneck it by a lot?

Cheers!


----------



## S3B4N

Got my Cryorig C1 CPU cooling assambled on my CPU and the rest of the componets are in my SG 05 Lite Black.

Just need to know your opinions guys on the temps. Here are the temps after playing Max Payne 3 for a longer while. Please let me know if they are OK or should I be worried? Sorry for the polish language on the Core Temp, but I guess temps should be visible still:










Here is the GPU temps (GTX 960 WF2 OC):










Some pics of my stuff (gonna upload in signature ASAP detailed specs of my rig):


----------



## hyp36rmax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> Over a year later and Id like to put a 970 in. Do you guys have any recommendations?
> 
> And do you think the i3 4330 will bottleneck it by a lot?
> 
> Cheers!


Bottle neck? Nope! Most games still run two cores. What game are you playing?

I have an ivy bridge i3 with a GTX970 for my HTPC setam box and it runs fine.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S3B4N*
> 
> Got my Cryorig C1 CPU cooling assambled on my CPU and the rest of the componets are in my SG 05 Lite Black.
> 
> Just need to know your opinions guys on the temps. Here are the temps after playing Max Payne 3 for a longer while. Please let me know if they are OK or should I be worried? Sorry for the polish language on the Core Temp, but I guess temps should be visible still:


Nice to see a build come together!

Temps certainly nothing to worry about and you could run at that all day no problem. Are the fans pretty quite? If so I would be happy. 69 on the cpu is higher than I might have expected if running the cpu fan at full speed (though not a bad target temp at lower speed) but I guess it was probably lower than that for the majority of the time anyway.

A few things you could try to reduce temps if you feel the need;

- Playing with fan curves if you haven't already
- Flip the psu so it helps exhaust hot air from the case
- Flip the fan on the cpu cooler so it is blowing up rather than down
- Replace the stock case fan


----------



## Nukemaster

For me fan up power supply down worked out very well.

Worth trying that for sure.


----------



## S3B4N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Nice to see a build come together!
> 
> Temps certainly nothing to worry about and you could run at that all day no problem. Are the fans pretty quite? If so I would be happy. 69 on the cpu is higher than I might have expected if running the cpu fan at full speed (though not a bad target temp at lower speed) but I guess it was probably lower than that for the majority of the time anyway.
> 
> A few things you could try to reduce temps if you feel the need;
> 
> - Playing with fan curves if you haven't already
> - Flip the psu so it helps exhaust hot air from the case
> - Flip the fan on the cpu cooler so it is blowing up rather than down
> - Replace the stock case fan


Currently everything is practicaly unhearable - totaly quiet.
I got some corsair and noctua fans and I might try tinkering with them in the future.

I would flip the psu gladly, but the upper bay woudlnt fit well, because I tried other orientation. I have an ssd in that upper metal bay.


----------



## nisc

1x3.5"HD
1xSSD.


----------



## aderbalnunes

My rig =p
i5 4670k + Akasa Nero + Cougar Vortex PWM (s) + EVGA Z97 Stinger + Zotac GTX 960 4Gb + SSD OCZ + Zalman SFX 450W

And +


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



for exaust hot air from the VGA, AMD FM1 stock cooler fan (70mm pwm fan)


----------



## Nukemaster

Very nice system!

Nice side fan(next to the power supply), I once had one, but it died and I never got around to replacing it.


----------



## nisc

Does a 140mm fan fit in sg05 with a EVGA 970 (~240mm)?


----------



## Nukemaster

The SG05 is designed for 120mm fans.

They seem to list 10 inch cards(254mm). That would not leave enough, but they also list 82mm cpu coolers and slightly large fit.

You seem to come up about 11mm short. This does not take into consideration that the fan is slight raised from the case on the inside.

You may be able to do something with case modification, but I am not sure what to start with in that case.


----------



## hers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hers*
> 
> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Intel 4330 i3
> Corsair 8GB 1600
> Gigabyte Z87N-WIFI
> GTX 750ti
> SFX 450 PSU
> Samsung 840 EVO 250GB
> WD 1TB
> 
> My CPU with stock cooler is between 30 and 66. My GPU 23 to 53! The GPU plays all my games at high/ultra. It's WAY quiter gaming than my tower was. A bit louder at idle.
> 
> Boots in about 10 seconds, and I can move it around so easily.


Anyone want to buy this?


----------



## doginpants12

Will the H80i V2 fit in this case?


----------



## Nukemaster

It may fit if you do not have the optical drive/hard drive brackets removed.

With those in place, you can only fit 25mm thick fans(The h80i and its fans is much thicker.)


----------



## McGraw

Just bought an MSI Aero 1070.

It's listed at 269mm.

This will fit with the case front cut won't it?

Thanks,.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Just bought an MSI Aero 1070.
> 
> It's listed at 269mm.
> 
> This will fit with the case front cut won't it?
> 
> Thanks,.


The 780ti is pretty close to that length and does fit.

Please see this post from hyp36rmax

http://www.overclock.net/t/1446758/silverstone-sugo-sg05-06-owners-club/440_40#post_22771236


----------



## McGraw

Thanks a lot


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McGraw*
> 
> Just bought an MSI Aero 1070.
> 
> It's listed at 269mm.
> 
> This will fit with the case front cut won't it?
> 
> Thanks,.


Hmmm not sure... my R9 390 at 267mm only just fits so going to be close! Would fit an SG06 I think but with the SG05 you may have to try and thin the front cover a bit if needed (or the end of the gpu as looks like the board is a little shorter).

Due to a very thick backplate myne wouldn't fit without removing the extra plastic around the mesh on the front cover. Going to be close for sure!


----------



## McGraw

Thanks.

It seems like it will fit...just.

Backup plan is SG13...will it fit that?

Final backup plan is make some sort of bridge between case and front.


----------



## Nukemaster

This is a game of millimeters. You are so close.

The SG13 uses almost the same design as the SG05(they are very close in size. It is almost like they took the mods users have done to the SG05 and made a case), but they precut the front and allow use of normal ATX power supplies instead of SFX only.

They list 10.5 inch cards as the limit for the SG13. Your card is listed as about 10.6.

Again. VERY close(just a slight card variation could make or break this).


----------



## McGraw

It fits...and only just. We're talking .1mm would become a gap between the front and the chassis.

Pics up soon.

It doesn't get that hot either, about 70c on the gpu and never throttles (1938mhz without overclocking

So happy!


----------



## Nukemaster

Make with the pictures.


----------



## McGraw

MSI Aero OC 1070 in my sg05. Modded by a mate.



Needs tidying up.





The light is subtle and looks nice through the grill.





I was worried this gap to my h60 would be too small.






Dust filter still fits.


----------



## Nukemaster

Packing lots of power into that thing.

Looks great.


----------



## McGraw

Thanks.

Looking forward to tidying it up and fitting my hard drives a bit neater.


----------



## nisc

Those two clips that hold the front cover of SG05 broke . Any idea to keep panel stuck to the case?


----------



## Nukemaster

You may be able to drill a hole and glue a nut to the case from inside. The hold would be in the case and the nut would be glued to the back of the front panel.

If this is not a good option. Contact SilverStone. I am sure they sell a replacement front.

Other users have ordered replacement parts in the past for various cases.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Just finish building this little 1080p gaming rig.








ready for BF1 and some LAN games.









Spec:

i5 6600k
Asus Z170i Pro gaming
16GB Corsair DDR4 3000Mhz
512GB PCI Intel 600p ssd
EVGA GTX 1060 6GB SC
Corsair H55 + Noctua 120mm fan
Silverstone SFX 450W Gold + Short Cabel kit


----------



## kz26

This is a bit out there, but has anyone with the old USB 2.0 version tried upgrading the front panel ports to USB 3.0? Does Silverstone even offer the front panel USB module as a purchasable accessory?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> This is a bit out there, but has anyone with the old USB 2.0 version tried upgrading the front panel ports to USB 3.0? Does Silverstone even offer the front panel USB module as a purchasable accessory?


SilverStone does offer an upgrade kit that fits multiple cases.

The part number is G11303260

I think you will have to call them to order one or see if you can find another seller of that part.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> SilverStone does offer an upgrade kit that fits multiple cases.
> 
> The part number is G11303260
> 
> I think you will have to call them to order one or see if you can find another seller of that part.


Hmm, I don't think that will work. The USB/audio layout on the SG06 is different than on the SG05. Thoughts?


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> Hmm, I don't think that will work. The USB/audio layout on the SG06 is different than on the SG05. Thoughts?


Sorry, thought you had the SG05.

I guess you will have to contact SilverStone to see if they have an option for you.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> Sorry, thought you had the SG05.
> 
> I guess you will have to contact SilverStone to see if they have an option for you.


Silverstone came through! There is this guy: http://aerocooler.com/silverstone-g11303710-usb3-0-upgrade-kit-2xusb3-0-2xaudio/

Part # is G11303710.


----------



## Krushnburnz

Hey guys, new SG-06BB LITE builder here. I got the case as a gift recently and since i need to build myself a new system soon i've been doing some research into what fits in it and couldn't find much info on my issues.

My planned build:
CASE: SG 06 LITE
CPU: I7 7700K (Probably will not OC initially)
GPU: GTX 1070 8GB
RAM: 2 x 16GB DDR4 3000 Gskill Ripjaws V
SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
M.2: Samsung 960 Evo 250 GB
PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG

Now my three questions are:
1) WIll an M.2 drive fit under the Mobo safely and without much of a heat issue
2) Will that PSU fit in the case without modding ? Official website states 100mm Depth maximum for the case, but i'm thinking that's because of the Drive bay cage for the ODD and that i will probably not use if i can have that M.2 and an extra SSD some other place inside.
3) Is this PSU capable of pulling it off consumption wise with these specs ? I did the online PSU calculator for the specs and shows 461W max output. Should i be worried and move up to a higher watt psu range like 600 ?

Any answers are greatly appreciated as i am not in a rush over it (waiting for kaby lake release







)


----------



## bichael

Welcome to the club!
1. Don't see why not. Haven't tried it though think there are some in the thread. Case fan should help get a bit of air moving below the motherboard.
2. Yep should fit but without the drive tray. Lots of people have mounted 2.5" drives in various places without that.
3. 461W seems a high estimate, would have said 500W was easily enough with a 1070. I'm running a 390 on a 450W psu with no issues (though that's probably about at the limit).


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krushnburnz*
> 
> Hey guys, new SG-06BB LITE builder here. I got the case as a gift recently and since i need to build myself a new system soon i've been doing some research into what fits in it and couldn't find much info on my issues.
> 
> My planned build:
> CASE: SG 06 LITE
> CPU: I7 7700K (Probably will not OC initially)
> GPU: GTX 1070 8GB
> RAM: 2 x 16GB DDR4 3000 Gskill Ripjaws V
> SSD: Samsung 850 Evo 500 GB
> M.2: Samsung 960 Evo 250 GB
> PSU: Silverstone SX500-LG
> 
> Now my three questions are:
> 1) WIll an M.2 drive fit under the Mobo safely and without much of a heat issue
> 2) Will that PSU fit in the case without modding ? Official website states 100mm Depth maximum for the case, but i'm thinking that's because of the Drive bay cage for the ODD and that i will probably not use if i can have that M.2 and an extra SSD some other place inside.
> 3) Is this PSU capable of pulling it off consumption wise with these specs ? I did the online PSU calculator for the specs and shows 461W max output. Should i be worried and move up to a higher watt psu range like 600 ?
> 
> Any answers are greatly appreciated as i am not in a rush over it (waiting for kaby lake release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


1. Yep, there's a decent (between 1/4" to 1/2") of clearance between the motherboard and bottom surface so an M.2 drive will fit fine.
2. As others have stated it will fit without the drive bay, which you don't really need unless you're mounting a big 3.5" drive. A 2.5" drive, especially an SSD, can be tucked in freestyle wherever there's room.
3. A quality 500W unit should be fine, although I'd go easy on the overclocking. I'd actually be more concerned about the length of the GTX 1070.


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Just got my RX 480 Nitro+ 8gb in my SG05.

Had to turn the 120mm Corsair H55 ones, but then it fit perfekt.

take a look.











http://imgur.com/CNOBo


----------



## hampurista

Tight fit!








Do you have the AiO fan on push or pull?


----------



## vAi0-Dk

Its tight, and the 8 pin connector is even more tight because its not at the top of the gpu.







hehe but its works.

AIO is set to push cold air ind, and the PSU take the hot air our along with the holes in the case.


----------



## dancingbear

I have a question for those of you who have built in various different itx cases similar to the SG05/06.

I just built my first desktop after owning a laptop for the past 5 years, and prebuilts before that. I wanted to build a sff pc, but due to money constraints/deals on parts, I ended up going for a mATX build. Still, the interest of build a tiny, powerful computer has me wanting to put something new together. What I like about the SG05 is that it has a front intake fan which would allow me to run some form of positive air pressure to reduce any dust, as well as an optical drive.
My question to you is, what do you not like about this case? What limitations does it have? What should I look for in other cases that this one doesn't have?

Yes, I see the irony in asking this question in a thread full of SG05/06 owners, who I assume aren't using a different case because they love this one that much.

Since my pc is new, at the moment I'm using one SSD for storage, and don't plan on using any mechanical drives, which I see as beneficial in mitx builds. I'm running an i5-6500, as well as a Asus Dual OC GTX1070. With black friday coming up, I plan to be on the lookout for a mitx H110 board, as well as a SFX power supply, still not sure which one, recommendations?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BaK2BaK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> My question to you is, what do you not like about this case? What limitations does it have? What should I look for in other cases that this one doesn't have?


Honestly I think this case is really well designed.
One drawback I can think of is the case not being made from aluminium but steel, depends on your taste though...
Another one is the way the panel (sides and top in a U shape) is attached to the case. You have to slide it from behind taking care to put its tabs (3 on the front side / 2 at the bottom) altogether on the inside on the chassis. I rarely managed to have them all in place at the first try.
Oh and take care if you offer the rig to your gf, she might over press the power button at her first try, and it will stay stucked inside the case.









Limitations:
Standard size long expansion cards capable (10"), width restriction-5.11"
CPU cooler cannot exceed 82mm in height.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> Since my pc is new, at the moment I'm using one SSD for storage, and don't plan on using any mechanical drives, which I see as beneficial in mitx builds. I'm running an i5-6500, as well as a Asus Dual OC GTX1070. With black friday coming up, I plan to be on the lookout for a mitx H110 board, as well as a SFX power supply, still not sure which one, recommendations?


SF450 from Corsair looks like a good and quiet option, plus it's modular.


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> My question to you is, what do you not like about this case? What limitations does it have? What should I look for in other cases that this one doesn't have?


I recently changed case from SG05 to RVZ02. Main issue for me with SG05 was difficulty of access, eg. would need to take out cd, hdd's and psu to get to the motherboard properly. Some of the cable routing was also less than ideal so having to redo it each time was a bit of a pain. If you're going to build and not really touch it again those are probably not big issues though and otherwise it's a great case.


----------



## Nukemaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I recently changed case from SG05 to RVZ02. Main issue for me with SG05 was difficulty of access, eg. would need to take out cd, hdd's and psu to get to the motherboard properly. Some of the cable routing was also less than ideal so having to redo it each time was a bit of a pain. If you're going to build and not really touch it again those are probably not big issues though and otherwise it's a great case.


I agree. This case makes up for that with a smaller size. I am still happy with it since it is less deep than some other cases while taking decent video cards.


----------



## dancingbear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaK2BaK*
> 
> Limitations:
> Standard size long expansion cards capable (10"), width restriction-5.11"
> CPU cooler cannot exceed 82mm in height.
> SF450 from Corsair looks like a good and quiet option, plus it's modular.


I'm seeing mixed opinions on whether a 450w psu would be enough for the 1070, Nvidia recommends 500w but I understand this is for a pretty heavy build, not something I would be running in this case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I recently changed case from SG05 to RVZ02. Main issue for me with SG05 was difficulty of access, eg. would need to take out cd, hdd's and psu to get to the motherboard properly. Some of the cable routing was also less than ideal so having to redo it each time was a bit of a pain. If you're going to build and not really touch it again those are probably not big issues though and otherwise it's a great case.


Yeah once I put together this case, it would stay together for a while. Maybe a cpu upgrade 2-3 years down the road but beyond that I don't think much would change.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nukemaster*
> 
> I agree. This case makes up for that with a smaller size. I am still happy with it since it is less deep than some other cases while taking decent video cards.


The size is what really attracts my. I'm not limited to a certain amount of space, I could have a full size tower without problem, but if I don't need it, I'd much prefer something tiny.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> I'm seeing mixed opinions on whether a 450w psu would be enough for the 1070, Nvidia recommends 500w but I understand this is for a pretty heavy build, not something I would be running in this case.
> Yeah once I put together this case, it would stay together for a while. Maybe a cpu upgrade 2-3 years down the road but beyond that I don't think much would change.
> The size is what really attracts my. I'm not limited to a certain amount of space, I could have a full size tower without problem, but if I don't need it, I'd much prefer something tiny.


The GTX 1070 will definitely be fine with a (quality) 450W PSU. It's rated at 150W TDP. For comparison, my Radeon 7870 is rated at 170W.


----------



## psypher5

Hi guys,

my current setup is an sg05, asus z97i, KFA2 970, 450w strider.

Currently cooled with an h60 and I previously had the brilliant idea of wanting to put a 240 rad in the roof (moving the psu to the front).

So I've been looking for AIO's under 275mm, and the new kraken seems to be a match made in heaven.

However, after a bit of thinking I've been looking at air coolers, notably the noctua dh14. Now, if I move the psu to the front I /think/ it might just fit.

Anyone got any thoughts on the idea? Has anyone ever tried a 240? I'd love to try and wedge one in there


----------



## bichael

Interesting idea and I don't remember seeing anyone do something like that but I have to ask what you hope to achieve?! What are your current temps and noise like?

A 240 vs 120 will probably be only a few degrees better in terms of temperature. In terms of noise you could maybe just look at other 120mm options with different fans, better pump etc. If your gpu is air cooled I would have thought there would be some reasonable noise from that anyway?

I'm not sure the DH14 would fit... it's 160mm tall and the case is only 176mm. SG05 cooler clearance is 82mm + 63.5mm for an SFX psu + say 10mm extra above (probably less?) gets close but still comes up short. Moreover not sure how good the airflow would be with the psu in front somewhere.

Having said all that would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## psypher5

The reasoning? Um, well... why not?







I got the sg05 to have a play with really! I came from a Lian li q08 which could probably fit the sg05 inside. If all goes wrong at least I have a backup which I can put a full loop in and make it pretty.

Also, my rig seems to be getting pretty toasty / freezes a bit in bf1 (Yes I know, probably just because battlefield 1 but heyho), the graphics card is pretty quiet and stays relatively cool (the case/exhaust is cool to the hand) and the cooler is prettyyy old, and I don't just want to refresh with the same thing. (120 aio)
I'll do some proper temp checking tonight and see what the score is.

I'm definitely edging towards the 240 more than a big tower cooler, mainly for clearance of the ram really.

I did a few mock tests a little while ago:






I also made a paper 240 rad and it fit, just.

Points of note: Theres a little nub on the base at the front, if I dremel that off I could gain a few mm's making the psu sit better. And the front (possibly back too) will probably need to be cut to slot the rad in.
Oh and I'll probably need a 90 degree kettle plug or an extender of some sort that doesn't impact the space too much.


----------



## rub3z

Hello guys,

I've fairly recently completed my own SG05 build, which is actually my very first build (barring some finagling with another case along the way... long story) and it's very satisfying!

Now though, I'm looking for an extra shiny graphics card upgrade to the GTX 1070. My friend (who helped me with my build, he's an enthusiast who's already dumped thousands on his own giant tower) suggests that the best cooling option for my GPU would actually be an HSF / blower style cooler as opposed to an airflow one with those big fans. He says that it'd be ideal because it takes air in and blows it directly out of the back of the case, keeping all that air from just getting pulled over, around and past the GPU into the incredibly cramped and compact space within... it's just extra hot air floating around in there I guess, and it's not an ideal airflow setup considering the two 120MM fans on the front radiator (Corsair H75 watercooling) are blowing air towards the back too.

It sounds totally reasonable to me, and I'm sure he knows what he's talking about... but browsing around and through here indicates to me that it *may* not really matter. I've seen all manner of the more prevalent two-fan setups put in this case that fit just fine, but the HSF style GPUs like the Founder's Edition or EVGA GTX 1070 Gaming appear to be longer than these (also, there's no SuperClocked EVGA GTX 1070 with HSF cooling... but there is one for the 1080 which is weird). And as I'm sure you guys are aware, one thing that kind of annoys me on this case is the holes on the GPU side don't expose the entirety of the fans, so even if the stock EVGA 1070 fits, it actually looks like the fan will be blocked, obscured by the wall of the case towards the front.

There's also this thing:

https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B01JD2OSX0/ref=nav_timeline_asin?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

Which looks amazing, but there's not too much info around about how well it cools and how it performs, etc... so, I remain conflicted. Enter you guys.

What do y'all think? I'll also post pictures of my rig later on so you may get a better Idea of what's going on in there.


----------



## kz26

Would a reference RX 480 fit in the SG06?


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> Would a reference RX 480 fit in the SG06?


Yep. That should be a 241mm card and the clearance is about 262mm without cutting the front panel.
I thought consensus was that the reference models weren't the best choice though.


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> Yep. That should be a 241mm card and the clearance is about 262mm without cutting the front panel.
> I thought consensus was that the reference models weren't the best choice though.


Thanks. Buying one right now


----------



## kz26

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bichael*
> 
> I thought consensus was that the reference models weren't the best choice though.


For $178 shipped for the 8GB version, I'm not complaining.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/5eeixa/visiontekradeonrx480_polaris_jet_stufftriple15/


----------



## bichael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kz26*
> 
> For $178 shipped for the 8GB version, I'm not complaining.
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/5eeixa/visiontekradeonrx480_polaris_jet_stufftriple15/











Nice deal!


----------



## k0k0

Hi all, its possible yo fix in this case the AIO ARCTIC Liquid Freezer 120??


----------



## rub3z

Hey guys,

What is the best motherboard to use for this case in terms of how easily you can manage cables and good for facilitating airflow? After all, the one I have now has its big 24-pin connector from the PSU situated right in the middle at the "front" of the motherboard (towards the front of the case). This creates this huge, gigantic blockage practically centered right behind the 120mm fan (on the watercooler) and makes the cable situation an absolute mother (much wiggling about and scrunching and squeezing the cables onto the side of the radiator).

I've browsed for motherboards with the 24-pin connector off-center or away from this location, but I'm not really sure what I would get were I to get a new one. Mind, this isn't the ONLY reason I'd want a new one... there's some other stuff too, like getting one with DDR4 RAM compatibility. So... anyone have suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rub3z*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> What is the best motherboard to use for this case in terms of how easily you can manage cables and good for facilitating airflow? After all, the one I have now has its big 24-pin connector from the PSU situated right in the middle at the "front" of the motherboard (towards the front of the case). This creates this huge, gigantic blockage practically centered right behind the 120mm fan (on the watercooler) and makes the cable situation an absolute mother (much wiggling about and scrunching and squeezing the cables onto the side of the radiator).
> 
> I've browsed for motherboards with the 24-pin connector off-center or away from this location, but I'm not really sure what I would get were I to get a new one. Mind, this isn't the ONLY reason I'd want a new one... there's some other stuff too, like getting one with DDR4 RAM compatibility. So... anyone have suggestions? Thanks.


A layout like the Asrock X99 itx board is probably what you want.


----------



## rub3z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> A layout like the Asrock X99 itx board is probably what you want.


Wow thanks, it looks amazing! Unfortunately, I don't think I'll have enough $$$ anytime soon to drop on it, much less a gigantic weapons-grade Intel X99 chip it's compatible with... thanks anyway though! I'll be on the lookout for similar boards.


----------



## winicius

Hey guys, i bought a sugo sg05 and would like to use it on a mini-itx AM4 motherboard with a 1700 ryzen, good air cooler like noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4 or Cryorig C1, Corsair SF600 SFX Power Supply and gtx 1060 or RX480 video card but I'm worried about possible overheating problems especially because, for now, I do not want to make mod to use watercooler on SG05. Can i buy this setup and use it without problems on SG05 with or without a small overclock or should i buy one CPU colder from intel or ADM or another case a bit larger than SG05? By the way, what is the best mini-itx motheboard for AM4? Thanks for any help!


----------



## dancingbear

As long as you have an intake fan drawing in some air at the front you'll be fine.


----------



## winicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> As long as you have an intake fan drawing in some air at the front you'll be fine.


If possible, can you tell me what is the best intake fan with exactly 120mm to draw some air at the front of my case? I liked the noctua fans because of the silence., but i do not know which model i should buy (for example, i really did not understand the real difference between the Noctua - NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM 59.1 CFM 120mm Fan and Noctua - NF-F12 PWM 55.0 CFM 120mm Fan). I'm outdated because I bought my last good computer in 2008. So now i decided to build a small pc and i don't want worry about upgrading it for a few years. Also, today, what is the best CPU air cooler 82mm or less in height for my case? I am divided between the CRYORIG C1 and the noctua NH-L9x65 SE-AM4, especially if i buy the R7 1700X. However, i can choose the R7 1700 with or without the original cooler without problems because of the lower price and energy consumption, but, if necessary, i do not know if it would be possible to do a good overclock on the future with my SG05 and small air cooler. Thanks a lot!


----------



## dancingbear

There are lots of different options out there, Reeven Brontes, Thermalright AXP-100R, Noctua NHL9x65, the list goes on. I'm not sure which one is the best, you'd have to read some reviews and comparisons.


----------



## winicius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dancingbear*
> 
> There are lots of different options out there, Reeven Brontes, Thermalright AXP-100R, Noctua NHL9x65, the list goes on. I'm not sure which one is the best, you'd have to read some reviews and comparisons.


Ok. I'll read some reviews of all these options. Thank you!


----------



## clemzr

Hey folks,
I wanna update mainboard/cpu/ram of my SG05; I have a gtx 1060 with 6gb and looking for mainboard& cpu for 300-400$, for gaming only.
First: AMD Ryzen vs Intel.
I've read for gaming only most ppl recommend intel cpus.

When AMD, what about the Ryzen 5 1600?
When intel, I would probably prefer one of the new Coffee Lake series, even the boards are pretty pricey compared to the older chipsets.
What about the i3-8350K? Or shall I go for 6 core at least?
Have the boxed cooler enough power for working within a SG05?


----------



## johnsonsnow

Would AIO or air cooling be better for the SG05? Would also like to know if I should get this case or the SG13.


----------



## dancingbear

Alright so I just picked up an SG05 used, if I can sell the included PSU then the case will pretty much be free.
Build is going to be R7 1700 with an Aero ITX 1070, M.2, and 2x9mm SSD.
Has anyone ever modded one of these to make it shorter? I have access to quite a bit of tools, so I was thinking of removing the front panel (obviously), and then drill out the rivets, and chop off a few CMs from the front of the case, then reassemble and installing the front panel/grill/io.

Thoughts?


----------



## dancingbear

Anybody using RGB fan in their case?


----------



## hank0

Been lurking here for awhile. I was always fiddling around with trying to get into smaller form factors and have an SG13. Got my hands on an SG05 and decided to mod it down from 10.8L to 7.5L.

Here is my build here:

https://smallformfactor.net/forum/threads/silverstone-sg05-10-8l-7-5l-case-mod-completed.6294/

I really liked how it turned out.


----------



## nisc

Would this I/O fit into SG05?


----------



## Nukemaster

nisc said:


> Would this I/O fit into SG05?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image removed


It appears the ports are too close to each other.

Picture incoming(will edit it in soon).

EDIT.
Images uploaded. I used the 3.5mm to 3.5mm and USB port spacing.
It is more easy to see when going edge to edge then center to center. The spacing does not match.

Silverstone sells these things(or at least they did in the past). This one is for my FT03. It fits the SG05 as far as i know(it does look different than the one in my case, but it is USB 3.0 vs the 2.0 on my case.).


----------



## nisc

Nukemaster said:


> It appears the ports are too close to each other.
> 
> Picture incoming(will edit it in soon).
> 
> EDIT.
> Images uploaded. I used the 3.5mm to 3.5mm and USB port spacing.
> It is more easy to see when going edge to edge then center to center. The spacing does not match.
> 
> Silverstone sells these things(or at least they did in the past). This one is for my FT03. It fits the SG05 as far as i know(it does look different than the one in my case, but it is USB 3.0 vs the 2.0 on my case.).


Thank you so much.


----------



## BANNED_BROTHER

*My Ryzen SG05*

Firstly apologies as I posted under the SFF section instead of here in SG05 owners. I have previously posted my initial build there too (Oct 2018), but have today made the following changes:

1) Replaced the stock intake fan with a static pressure fan from Noctua (NH-F12). The reason for this is that I figured more direct forced airflow into the case was the way to go. 
2) Removed the HDD tray together with the top bracket which is meant for optical drives etc. I found this opens the case up nicely for decent airflow. 
3) Modified the top side pillar (forced it a bit wider to accommodate the HDD thickness) to be able to push my 4TB HDD into it sideways. That together with a cable tie and all of a sudden the there it was a nice open front end to the SG05.
4) Changed to a BeQuiet Shadow Rock LP cooler. 
5) Removed the IO shield to allow for warm air to escape out the back of the case.
6) Managed the original Corsair short cables the best I could by cutting a few and cable ties on the rest. The Noctua intake has a completely clear path onto the CPU cooler.
7) Removed the original intake fan filter and modified the front grill with a fine filter on the inside. I also managed to make it clip in rather than having to take the whole front off if you want to clean it. 

I will soon be doing some real testing on the rig and let you know what the results are. The way I see it is that with these changes I have managed to channel more direct airflow onto a bigger CPU cooler. With the IO shield removed it allows for better ventilation of warm air inside the case. A quick result playing games seems to indicate CPU peaking at around 50C where before it was at 80C on the same title! My M.2 also seems cooler by 15C! I was tempted by an AIO solution for this build, but as an old timer I refuse ;-). 

Please let know if you see anything I could have done different or better. Also if you see anything that may be worrying. Thank you for having a look and keep well. I will post test results in the next few days.


----------

